# DDR - alles schlechter?



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

Mal wieder eine Auskopplung - in dem Fall kam im  die Sprache auf das Bildungssystem und die DDR im allgemeinen. Ein Thema, das etwas zu umfangreich ist, um es als Offtopic abzuhandeln - deswegen hier ein extra Thread mit einer Kopie der letzten Beiträge zum Thema.

An der Stelle ausdrücklich der Hinweis:
Das Thema ist damit auch aus der RuKa ins WPW gewechselt (dürfte definitiv eine politische Debatte werden  ), ich bitte das bei Formulierung (vorsichtig) und Argumentation (schlüssig) zu berücksichtigen und nicht nur die eigene Meinung rauszuschreien, ohne sich an einer sachlichen Diskussion zu beteiligen.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*



orca26 schrieb:


> Jaja,ich gebe das ja zu.Aber ich höre jeden Tag von 2-3 Arbeitskollegen (die in der DDR aufgewachsen sind und gelebt haben und jetzt ca. 2 Jahre hier leben und auch seid dieser zeit wieder nen Festvertrag haben) diese Leier: "Bei uns war dies besser,das besser,ihr habt hier nur Sch...,das ist k... und hier und da...." Das stinkt mir einfach....
> Alles in allem kann man man doch froh sein das man aus diesem roten system raus ist oder nicht?


Deshalb nennt man uns ja auch die Mecker-Ossis. 

Ne aber mal im Ernst, viele empfinden das wirklich so auch wenn objektiv in den meisten Punkten vieles besser geworden ist. Solche Sachen wie Arbeit haben(sichere Zukunft), gute Bildung etc. wiegen halt gefühlt mehr auf als Meinungsfreiheit, Reisefreiheit etc., falls du verstehst was ich meine. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

Man muss auch klar sagen:
Jemand, der sich nichtmal mehr Reisen bis an die Ostsee leisten kann, bringt es nichts, dass er bis in die Südsee dürfte.
Und das man seine Meinung frei äußern darf, bringt wenig, wenn sie niemanden interessiert.
(am Bildungssystem gabs -abgesehen von der idealistischen Einfärbung, aber die war im Westen zeitweise auch vorhanden- nicht soviel auszusetzen)


----------



## james07 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

aber jetzt mal am Rande diese Diskussion weicht aber jetzt stark vom Thema ab, also angesicht der Geschichte was passiert ist beenden wir doch mal besser diese Diskussion hier, eventuell ein neues Thema aufmachen aber hier nicht mehr. Oder sind die Herr Moderatoren einer anderen Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

Wo du recht hast, hast du recht.


----------



## micha2 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

hier mal ein interressanter link zur DDR-schule:
DDR Schule und Kindererziehung
einfach mal zuhören!! vielleicht erinnert ihr euch dann wieder was wir im DDR-Schulsystem gelernt haben. wenn man lange genug zuhört kommt auch was über die defizite die wir heute kennen.
ich habe hier nicht behauptet, das das bundesdeutsche schulsystem besser ist. ich habe lediglich behauptet, das das DDR-Bildungssystem keineswegs ein gutes war und mit dem finnischen vergleichbar ist.

was die geringe anzahl von amokläufen in der DDR angeht, lag es einfach daran, das man keine waffen hatte. die amokläufe begannen dann erst in der NVA. 
aber wir wurden ja schön eingelullt. bei uns war ja vieles schön.

@ruyven_macaran
jetzt können sich einige eine reise an die ostsee nicht leisten. dafür werden sie aber auch nicht erschossen, wenn sie mal weiter wollen.
zu DDR-zeiten hatten die leute geld. und? was gab es dafür?
heute können sich die leute die reise in die südsee nicht leisten, weil die rate für das schmucke mittelklasseauto, den großen flachen fernseher oder die neue küche bezahlt werden müssen.
damals gab es das nicht oder nur nach langer wartezeit und beziehungen.
also war auch ne menge geld für den ostseeurlaub übrig den man übrigens auch erst mal bekommen musste. die ferienplätze wurden über den FDGB vergeben.
verdiente sozialistische mitarbeiter wurden bevorzugt. 
aber viele vergessen ja gerne!!!

wenn man von alledem nichts mitbekommen hat, waren die eltern in der partei, man war bereits selbst der partei beigetreten, man war zu jung oder man hatte scheuklappen auf.


könnt das ja in das forum verschieben, welches ihr angesprochen habt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*



micha2 schrieb:


> jetzt können sich einige eine reise an die ostsee nicht leisten. dafür werden sie aber auch nicht erschossen, wenn sie mal weiter wollen.
> zu DDR-zeiten hatten die leute geld. und? was gab es dafür?
> heute können sich die leute die reise in die südsee nicht leisten, weil die rate für das schmucke mittelklasseauto, den großen flachen fernseher oder die neue küche bezahlt werden müssen.



Ich dachte eher an Leute, die 3-4 Jahre für einen durchschnittlichen Flachbildfernseher sparen müssten und die ihr gar-nicht-mal-mehr-so-schmuckes Auto gerade verkauft haben, weil die AGE der Meinung war, dass es n bissl zu toll für ihre Verhältnisse ist.

Bei solchen Leuten -und sie sind zwar nicht die Mehr-, aber auch keine Seltenheit-, bekommt Ostalgie eine rationale Komponente.


----------



## Bucklew (18. März 2009)

Die DDR ist zusammengebrochen, die UDSSR genauso. Warum, wenn da alles so toll war?


----------



## sportline105 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*



DaStash schrieb:


> Deshalb nennt man uns ja auch die Mecker-Ossis.


zu den politikern in der ddr wird ab und zu in der frühstückspause "debattiert"


> Früher waren es alles verbrecher, und heute sind es auch alles verbrecher! überall wird dir das geld aus der tasche gezogen!


alles in der ddr schlecht reden, kann man sicher nicht. und wenn ich mir ansehe, welche läche das ehemalige "Chemiekombinat Bitterfeld" zu DDR-zeiten hatte, und wie viel dieser fläche heutzutage leer steht, dann fragt man sich schon, ob heutzutage wirklich alles besser ist. ich kanns zwar nicht definitiv belegen, aber ich würde denken, dass die arbeitslosenzahlen zu ddr-zeiten im vergleich zu heute geringer waren.

jedoch wünsche ich mir die chemieindustrie der ddr nicht zurück! die böden sind teilweise immer noch stark verseucht von damals 

vllt lebte man in der ddr nicht gerade in luxus, und bananen gabs auch nicht oft  dafür brauchte man sich aber um seinen job keine sorgen zu machen. was nützt es, wenn einem die welt offen steht, man aber von hartz4 leben muss 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Die DDR ist zusammengebrochen, die UDSSR genauso. Warum, wenn da alles so toll war?


wenn man "eingesperrt" ist, will man halt raus, und wenn es die mauer nicht gegeben hätte, würde es die ddr vllt immer noch geben?! wer weiß


----------



## Sash (18. März 2009)

hab heute gehört die russen rüsten wieder auf, fühlen sich wohl von der nato bedrängt.. vielleicht wollen die bald auch die ddr wieder haben..


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Leute, die 3-4 Jahre für einen durchschnittlichen Flachbildfernseher sparen müssten und die ihr gar-nicht-mal-mehr-so-schmuckes Auto gerade verkauft haben, weil die AGE der Meinung war, dass es n bissl zu toll für ihre Verhältnisse ist.
> 
> Bei solchen Leuten -und sie sind zwar nicht die Mehr-, aber auch keine Seltenheit-, bekommt Ostalgie eine rationale Komponente.


 
naja, die autos, welche da verkauft werden müssen liegen schon auf einem sehr hohen niveau. ne golfklasse ist es nicht. sogar autos wie opel vectra oder vw passat betrifft es nicht wenn sie nicht gerade neu gekauft wurden.
ehrlich gesagt kenne ich keinen hartz4 empfänger der sein auto schon verkaufen musste oder welcher umziehen musste weil seine wohnung zu groß war.
ich war noch nie arbeitslos und meine Sonyröhre läuft bei mir immer noch.
der hat mittlerweile 6jahre auf dem buckel.
es stimmt schon, das sich leute gerne an die guten sachen zurückerinnern, wenn es ihnen anscheinlich schlechter geht.
allerdings haben viele von den leuten 1989 in leipzig nach bananen geschrien.



sportline105 schrieb:


> alles in der ddr schlecht reden, kann man sicher nicht. und wenn ich mir ansehe, welche läche das ehemalige "Chemiekombinat Bitterfeld" zu DDR-zeiten hatte, und wie viel dieser fläche heutzutage leer steht, dann fragt man sich schon, ob heutzutage wirklich alles besser ist. ich kanns zwar nicht definitiv belegen, aber ich würde denken, dass die arbeitslosenzahlen zu ddr-zeiten im vergleich zu heute geringer waren.


 
ja, offiziell gab es keine arbeitslosen. allerdings haben in dem von dir angesprochenen chemiekombinat, mal krass augedrückt, 10 leute ein fass geschleppt, was im westen 1 mann mit gabelstabler machte.





> jedoch wünsche ich mir die chemieindustrie der ddr nicht zurück! die böden sind teilweise immer noch stark verseucht von damals


 
du hast es schon selber gemerkt. selbst 20 jahre danach sind immernoch böden verseucht. und das obwohl schon 10000te von kubikmetern ausgetausch und als sondermüll entsorgt wurden.
was ist daran gut, wenn die menschen alle arbeit haben und dabei deren gesundheit nen scheiß wert ist. 
frag mal die leute, welche in aue für die russen uran abgebaut haben, ob sie nicht lieber noch etwas länger gelebt hätten,als das sie immer schön arbeit hatten. 





> vllt lebte man in der ddr nicht gerade in luxus, und bananen gabs auch nicht oft  dafür brauchte man sich aber um seinen job keine sorgen zu machen. was nützt es, wenn einem die welt offen steht, man aber von hartz4 leben muss


ist mir lieber, als für 500 ostmark auf dem bau zu malochen und das mit mittelalterlichen methoden.

um mal auf hartz4 zurückzukommen.
meine frau verdient halbtags ca. 800€ monatlich.
mein verdienst liegt bei ca. 1600€ monatlich.
dazu kommt das kindergeld für 2 kinder von 328€ monatlich.
macht zusammen 2728€
davon drücke ich ca. 1100€(inklusive nebenkosten) für unser haus ab.
bleiben uns 1628€ zum leben. geht ganz gut.

als hartz4 empfänger 
bekäme ich und meine frau 631,80€
für meine 11jährige tochter gibt es 210,60€
für meine 17 jährige tochter gibt es 280,80€
kindergeld 328€
wohnung bezahlt das amt. nur die heizkosten muss ich teilweise und die stromkosten muss ich komplett übernehmen.

macht zusammen 1451,20€ zum leben.

gut ich zahle für ein haus. das könnte ich mir als hartz4 empfänger wohl nicht mehr leisten. obwohl, da bekomm ich ja mittlerweile auch wohngeld. naja, ich hab mir hier mal nen hartz4-rechner angeschaut. hier mal der link:

ALG II Rechner - Hartz IV Rechner - ALG 2 Rechner - Geldleistungen zur Sicherung des Lebensunterhaltes

aber jetzt nicht gleich den job schmeißen


> wenn man "eingesperrt" ist, will man halt raus, und wenn es die mauer nicht gegeben hätte, würde es die ddr vllt immer noch geben?! wer weiß


 
die DDR war pleite. da ging nichts mehr. theoretisch könnte es sie schon noch geben. aber selbst weil es keine bananen gab, waren die leute schon unzufrieden.
die wirtschaft wär ja 20 jahre später noch mehr am boden. wir würden heute bestimmt schon nach unserem täglich brot anstehen müssen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

DDR - alles schlechter?

Ich kann der DDR nicht all zuviel Gutes nachsagen. Dazu war ich für dieses System ein zu aufmüpfiger Bürger.
Meine erste negative Erfahrung, und somit mein erster unfreiwilliger Kontakt mit der Stasi machte ich in der 4. Klasse, als ich und ein paar andere aus meiner Klasse uns beim spielen Ausweise gebastelt haben, wobei auf meinem groß und deutlich CIA drauf stand. Als das ein Lehrer sah, durfte ich beim Direktor antanzen wo unter anderem auch zwei Herren der Staatssicherheit vertreten waren. Die mich dann mit großem Geschrei zu ihrem Gunsten gefügig machen wollten und zu allerlei unsinnigen Dingen ausgefragt haben
Die nächste negative Erfahrung machte ich ca. Ende der 8. Klasse als man mir untersagte das FDJ Hemd zu tragen - mit der Begründung: "Ich wäre nicht würdig das Zeichen der Freien Deutschen Jugend zu tragen" - nur weil ich mich mehr für das "kapitalistische Ausland" interessierte und dies auch den Lehrern zu spüren gab.
Leider musste ich meine Einstellung diesbezüglich - mit intensiven Nachdruck von Seiten meiner Eltern und der Lehrer "etwas unterdrücken", da man mich sonst was die Schule betrifft komplett fallen gelassen hätte.
In meiner Lehrzeit verlief dann alles etwas lockerer. Ich bekam sogar für meine gute Arbeit in meiner Lehrzeit - oh welch Wunder - eine Auszeichnung von meinem Betrieb, womit ich an ein Treffen der besten DDR Lehrlinge teilnehmen durfte. Das ganze war verbunden mit einem zweiwöchigem Urlaub in einem FDGB Ferienheim in Oberhof. 
Was ich dort in diesem FDGB Ferienheim erlebte war eigentlich Sozialismus pur. Dort gab es alles was man im "normalen" Leben eigentlich fast nie zu Gesicht bekommen hatte. Natürlich war auch der Staat mit seinen "Organen" vertreten die uns ab und an mal hintenrum versuchten auszuhorchen wie denn unsere Einstellung zur DDR wäre.
Das beste an diesem Treffen war - es gab die ganzen zwei Wochen jeden Abend Disco
Auch mein Opa bekam die Peitsche des Sozialismus sehr hart zu spüren als er sich lautstark über die Misswirtschaft des Betriebes geäußert hat in dem er Betriebsvorsitzender war. Im Endeffekt enthob man ihn von seinem Posten, entfernte ihn aus der SED und setzte ihn als "normalen" Arbeiter ein.

Fazit: Hat man sich nicht dem sozialistischen System in der DDR angepasst, wurde man sehr schnell fallen gelassen. Auf deutsch - Bist du nicht Willig, so brauchen wir Gewalt. Zum Glück kam bei Zeiten die Wende.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*

Ich kann nicht glauben, was ich hier lese.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man muss auch klar sagen:
> Jemand, der sich nichtmal mehr Reisen bis an die Ostsee leisten kann, bringt es nichts, dass er bis in die Südsee dürfte.



Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, welche Aussage das ueber die DDR trifft? Immerhin ist die ja das Topic.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und das man seine Meinung frei äußern darf, bringt wenig, wenn sie niemanden interessiert.



Immer noch besser, als wenn sich zuvorderst Mitarbeiter eines Inlandsgeheimdienstes fuer sie interessieren und den, der sie zum Vortrag gebracht hat, im Zweifel auch schon mal per Genickschuss dafuer bestrafen. Ansonsten: siehe oben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (am Bildungssystem gabs -abgesehen von der idealistischen Einfärbung, aber die war im Westen zeitweise auch vorhanden- nicht soviel auszusetzen)



Bei diesem Schwachsinn, vorgetragen von jemandem, der das, worueber er spricht, maximal aus dem Fernsehen kennt, kann ich wirklich kaum noch an mich anhalten.

Wehrerziehung an Schusswaffen, Unterbringung in Ferien- und Wehrlagern mit dem Ziel der systematischen Vereinnahmung des Individuums und Losloesung aus familiaeren Strukturen, reines Predigen von Hass an jeder erdenklichen Stelle und laengst nicht nur im beruehmt-beruechtigten Staatsbuergerkundeunterricht, Fackelzuege nach Nazimuster, das alles und noch viel mehr subsummierst Du mit "idealistischer Einfaerbung"?

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie man da ueberhaupt noch von einem "Bildungssystem" sprechen kann. Bloss, weil es auch in der DDR Tafeln und Kreide gab? Dazu gehoert wohl noch etwas mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an Leute, die 3-4 Jahre für einen durchschnittlichen Flachbildfernseher sparen müssten und die ihr gar-nicht-mal-mehr-so-schmuckes Auto gerade verkauft haben, weil die AGE der Meinung war, dass es n bissl zu toll für ihre Verhältnisse ist.



Der Besitz von Fernsehern und Automobilen war in der DDR mit einer deutlich laengeren Ansparzeit verbunden. Und Luxus, mag er auch noch so zaghaft zum Vorschein gekommen sein, galt in der DDR als westlich-dekadent und wurde mit weitaus weniger zimperlichen Methoden als sie irgendeiner ARGE zur Verfuegung stehen bekaempft. Weshalb Dein Fazit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei solchen Leuten -und sie sind zwar nicht die Mehr-, aber auch keine Seltenheit-, bekommt Ostalgie eine rationale Komponente.



vor allem durch Realitaetsferne glaenzt.

Aber genau diese Qualitaet von Diskussion ist das Problem, dass auch vom linken Rand aus hemmungslos ausgeschlachtet wird - man nehme erschuetterndes Unwissen, garniere es mit ein paar frechen Luegen und voila! Fertig ist das Arbeiter- und Bauernparadies.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

*AW: Amoklauf in Winnenden (nähe Stuttgart)*



JePe schrieb:


> ...


1.) Mäßige mal deinen Ton! Wir pflegen hier einen vernünftigen Diskussionsstyl.
2.) Anstatt die ganze Zeit nur auf Abwehrhaltung zu gehen, solltest du Dir die Argumente noch einmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sie dann auch "beantworten" und nicht nur sinnlos dagegen zu schreiben, ohne Inhalte^^
3.) Was soll die Anmerkung mit dem links? Du solltest Dir nochmal die vorherigen Posts und den dadurch enstandenen Bezug zu dem Posting herleiten.
4.) Wenn das alles Lügen sind, was ist dann die Wahrheit? Ich bin gespannt, klär mich auf. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (18. März 2009)

1. Moderator ehrenhalber? Wenn hier ein Regime, dessen leider sehr langer Weg mir unzaehligen Leichen gepflastert ist, relativiert und schoengeredet wird (siehe zitierte Textstellen), ist das auch kein guter Stil. Zum Beispiel den Opfern gegenueber.

2. Ich kann auf etwa 18 Jahre Individualerfahrung mit der DDR zurueckblicken und habe zwei Mal die Gastfreundschaft des Ministeriums fuer Staatssicherheit genossen. Ich denke, ich benoetige keine "Argumente", die mir die Augen fuer die Vorzuege der DDR oeffnen.

3. Der Verweis auf den linken Rand sollte, im Kontext gelesen, eigentlich selbsterklaerend sein. Je laenger die DDR zurueckliegt, desto schoener wird sie. Soziale Sicherheit (fuer diejenigen, die "mitgemacht", mindestens aber "gekuscht" haben - nicht aber fuer staatsfeindliche Elemente, die partout das Denken nicht bleiben lassen wollten). Bildungssystem (ein paar Eckpunkte desselben habe ich ja schon aufgezaehlt). Man koennte noch den Umweltschutz hinzufuegen (wenn man nicht gerade fuer den sowjetischen Bruder Uran abgebaut hat). All diese Buzzwords wird man Dir kredenzen, wenn erst einmal das "es war nicht alles schlecht in der DDR"-Feigenblatt gefallen ist. Und da das Allgemeinwissen ueber die tatsaechlichen Lebensumstaende in der DDR erschreckend gering ist, gibt es da einen fruchtbaren Boden, der vom linken Rand aus maessig subtil fleissig bestellt wird.

Konnte man in der DDR auch gut leben? Aber Hallo. Man konnte unter Erich H. gut leben - so wie unter Josef S., Adolf H.  und vermutlich auch Attila dem Hunen. Aber weder trifft das eine Aussage ueber das gesellschaftliche System noch wuensche ich mir deshalb einen der Fantastic Four zurueck.

4. Siehe oben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

Wer auch nur einmal in den Fängen der Stasi war und ihr brutales Vorgehen am eigenem Leibe erfahren hat, der hat eine ganz andere Meinung über die DDR als diejenigen die immer schön mit dem Strom des Sozialismus geschwommen sind.
Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut an die Momente zu Zeiten der Montagsdemos. Als ich und viele andere mit gespreizten Beinen, mit der Stirn an der Wand und Zähnefletschenden Schäferhunden im Nacken stundenlang in einem Flur der Stasi stehen durften - da vergisst man ganz schnell die guten Seiten der DDR Zeit.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> 1. Moderator ehrenhalber? Wenn hier ein Regime, dessen leider sehr langer Weg mir unzaehligen Leichen gepflastert ist, relativiert und schoengeredet wird (siehe zitierte Textstellen), ist das auch kein guter Stil. Zum Beispiel den Opfern gegenueber.


Darf ein Moderator also keine Meinung haben?!


> 2. Ich kann auf etwa 18 Jahre Individualerfahrung mit der DDR zurueckblicken und habe zwei Mal die Gastfreundschaft des Ministeriums fuer Staatssicherheit genossen. Ich denke, ich benoetige keine "Argumente", die mir die Augen fuer die Vorzuege der DDR oeffnen.


 Auch wenn es hart klingt, vlt. kannst du einfach an der Debatte nicht objektive teilnehmen, auf Grund deiner persönlichen Erfahrungen. Auch wenn es tragisch ist, ist es kein Grund perse deshalb alles pauschal schlecht zu reden.


> 3. Der Verweis auf den linken Rand sollte, im Kontext gelesen, eigentlich selbsterklaerend sein. Je laenger die DDR zurueckliegt, desto schoener wird sie. Soziale Sicherheit (fuer diejenigen, die "mitgemacht", mindestens aber "gekuscht" haben - nicht aber fuer staatsfeindliche Elemente, die partout das Denken nicht bleiben lassen wollten). Bildungssystem (ein paar Eckpunkte desselben habe ich ja schon aufgezaehlt). Man koennte noch den Umweltschutz hinzufuegen (wenn man nicht gerade fuer den sowjetischen Bruder Uran abgebaut hat). All diese Buzzwords wird man Dir kredenzen, wenn erst einmal das "es war nicht alles schlecht in der DDR"-Feigenblatt gefallen ist. Und da das Allgemeinwissen ueber die tatsaechlichen Lebensumstaende in der DDR erschreckend gering ist, gibt es da einen fruchtbaren Boden, der vom linken Rand aus maessig subtil fleissig bestellt wird.


 Und wieder pauschalisierst du nur. Gibt es in deiner Welt nur Schwarz und Weiß? Des weiteren kann eine linksorientierte, politische Haltung nicht zwangsläufig mit einem bestimmten Regime in Verbindung gebracht werden oder unterstelle ich der CSU etwa rechts-nationalistisch, orientiertes Gedankegut, nur weil sie bekannter Maßen erzkonservativ und national orientiert sind? Aber das klingt für mich eher nach der gleichen Polemik der großen kons. Volkspartei, die mit aller Macht der Welt das Bedürfnis der Bevölkerung nach mehr sozialen(linken) Themen zu unterdrücken versucht, teilweise mit den haarstreubensten Argumenten(siehe rote Socken Kampagne.... wirlich peinlich). 


> Konnte man in der DDR auch gut leben? Aber Hallo. Man konnte unter Erich H. gut leben - so wie unter Josef S., Adolf H.  und vermutlich auch Attila dem Hunen. Aber weder trifft das eine Aussage ueber das gesellschaftliche System noch wuensche ich mir deshalb einen der Fantastic Four zurueck.
> 
> 4. Siehe oben.


Jetzt machst du dich lächerlich. Anstatt mal thematisch an der Debatte teilzunehmen, ziehst du alles nur sarkastisch durch den Kakao und versuchst anderen deine Ansichten, verbal-radikal aufzudrücken. Nicht gut

Versteh das bitte nicht falsch aber eine rein emotionale Debatte führt doch zu nichts. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wer auch nur einmal in den Fängen der Stasi war und ihr brutales Vorgehen am eigenem Leibe erfahren hat, der hat eine ganz andere Meinung über die DDR als diejenigen die immer schön mit dem Strom des Sozialismus geschwommen sind.
> Ich erinnere mich nur zu gut an die Momente zu Zeiten der Montagsdemos. Als ich und viele andere mit gespreizten Beinen, mit der Stirn an der Wand und Zähnefletschenden Schäferhunden im Nacken stundenlang in einem Flur der Stasi stehen durften - da vergisst man ganz schnell die guten Seiten der DDR Zeit.


Das redet ja hier auch niemand schön, gewiss nicht. Thematisch ging es aber darum, warum sich viele nostalgisch der DDR gegenüber verhalten und dazu muss man nun einmal erörtern, was genau den Menschen positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist(siehe meinen ersten Post dazu). Niemand will hier grundlos etwas schönreden. 

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (18. März 2009)

Die DDR wir´d immer nur von dem Standpunkt der Stasi-Opfer aus betrachtet. Unrecht hier, Mauer dort, sonst weiß eigentlich keiner bescheid, wie es wirklich war.

DDR zählt zu den 10 reichsten Ländern der Erde, damit ist sie neben Tschechien das einzige Mitglied es Warschauer Paktes, welches sich in dieser "Top Ten" befand.

Das Bruttoinlandsprdodukt der DDR überschritt das von Großbrittanien schon in den 70er Jahren.
die 17 Millionen DDR-Bürger erwirtschafteten ein Drittel dessen was Rußlands Bürger schafften, und die waren rund 250 bis 300 Million!

Die DDR befand sich mit einem Anteil von über 12% Kernenergie an der Gesamtenergieproduktion des Landes auf weltweit Platz 3 nach Frankreich und der BRD.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind die Witze von permanent fehlendem Materiall für die Prduktion also unhaltbar.

Auch politisch gesehen war die DDR kein Isolationsstaat. Als Mitglied in der internationelen Atomenergiebehörde und anderen Organisationen stand die DDR der BRD in nichts nach.
 Honnecker war Staatsgast in vielen westlichen Ländern wie z.B. Japan und wurde überall mit der einem Staatspräsidenten gebührenden Würde empfangen.

Es wird erzählt, daß überall Stasi-Spitzel herumliefen, die selbst Familienangehörige denunzierten.
Doch fragt sich keiner, warum das so war! JA, warum eigentlich?
Es muss sich um eine tiefe Überzeugung handeln, eine 100%ige Identifizierung mit dem DDR-System.

Was war noch gut?
Fahre ich mit dem Bus von mir zu Hause auch nur die paar Haltestellen bis zum Busbahnhof, werden 2,30 Euro fällig.
Mit zwei Ostmark (1) kam man von Berlin nach Dresden. Eine einfache Busfahrt schlug mit 20 Pf (ermäßigt 10 Pf) zu Buche.

Es war nicht so, daß Armut herschte. Es gab gute Bildung für jeden, medizinische Versorgung (hat die USA nicht) für jeden usw.

Kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, warum es in der DDR so wenig Konsumgüter zu kaufen gab und warum diese so teuer waren.
Die DDR hatte Auflagen aus Moskau. Reparationszahlungen z.B., die später erlassen wurden gegen den Aufbau von Nordkorea durch die DDR. Produkte der DDR wurde oftmals nicht innerhalb der DDR verkauft sondern überall auf der Welt. So kam es, daß die DDR eine florierende Süßwarenindustrie besaß, es aber trotzdem nur sehr wenig davon für die DDR-Bürger zu kaufen gab.

Die DDR ist übrigens nicht zusammengebrochen, wie gerne behauptet wird, sie ist per SED-Beschluß der BRD beigetreten.

Kommen wir zum Ergebnis:
Die Stasi war hart, ja! Im Vergleich zu den Organen anderer Sowjetnationen waren es aber Menschenfreunde.
Die Mauer hätte nicht sein müssen. Es gilt jedoch in die Betrachtung mit einzubeziehen, daß es sich nicht einfach nur um die Grenze DDR/BRD handelte! Es war die Dekarmationslinie zwischen den westlichen Nato-Staaten und den östlichen, kommunistisch regierten Ländern.

Die Leute waren sicher, niemand war obdachlos und keiner mußte hungern. Arbeitslosigkeit gab es gegen alle anderslautenden Behautpungen nicht, im Gegenteil: es gab eine Arbeitspflicht.

Das dies hier alles stimmt, was ich schreibe, kann man an den PDS-Ergebnissen im Osten deutlich ablesen! Viele von den Rotwählern haben sich aber von der weichen Politik der Linken PDS zur NPD gewandt, was deren Ergebnisse im Osten erklärt...


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, warum es in der DDR so wenig Konsumgüter zu kaufen gab und warum diese so teuer waren.
> Die DDR hatt Auflagen aus Moskau. Reparationszahlungen z.B. die später erlassen wurden gegen den Aufbau von Nordkorea durch die DDR.


Ganz richtig. Wo waren eigentlich die Reperaturzahlungen der BRD an die Siegermächte? Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Die DDR wurde nämlich anfangs nicht auf.-/ sondern abgebaut und musste reichlich Reperationszahlung abgeben, im Gegensatz zur BRD. Dieser wirtsch. Nachteil wird ja immer gerne dem System zugeschrieben, was defakto aber nicht stimmt.

Ansonsten sehr guter, differenzierter Beitrag.

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehr guter, differenzierter Beitrag.


Oh, Danke für diese Bewertung, ich hatte schon befürchtet, als roter Klassenfeind dazustehen, ja, als Stalinist und so weiter dazustehen, womit dieser Beitrag ja als hemmungslos undifferinziert bezeichnet werden würde


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Mäßige mal deinen Ton! Wir pflegen hier einen vernünftigen Diskussionsstyl.
> 2.) Anstatt die ganze Zeit nur auf Abwehrhaltung zu gehen, solltest du Dir die Argumente noch einmal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen lassen und sie dann auch "beantworten" und nicht nur sinnlos dagegen zu schreiben, ohne Inhalte^^
> 3.) Was soll die Anmerkung mit dem links? Du solltest Dir nochmal die vorherigen Posts und den dadurch enstandenen Bezug zu dem Posting herleiten.
> 4.) Wenn das alles Lügen sind, was ist dann die Wahrheit? Ich bin gespannt, klär mich auf.
> ...


 
das hat nichts mit abwehrhaltung zu tun. es war so. 
das hat nichts mit sinnlos dagegenschreiben zu tun. es war so!
die wahrheit war, das dieses system uns kleinigkeiten zugeworfen hat um den großen mist zu verstecken!



DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz richtig. Wo waren eigentlich die Reperaturzahlungen der BRD an die Siegermächte? Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Die DDR wurde nämlich anfangs nicht auf.-/ sondern abgebaut und musste reichlich Reperationszahlung abgeben, im Gegensatz zur BRD. Dieser wirtsch. Nachteil wird ja immer gerne dem System zugeschrieben, was defakto aber nicht stimmt.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr guter, differenzierter Beitrag.
> 
> MfG


Reparationszahlungen wurden doch an unser heißgeliebtes bruderland gezahlt.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> Reparationszahlungen wurden doch an unser heißgeliebtes bruderland gezahlt.


Diese Zahlungen mussten aber von ganz Deutschland getätigt werden und zwar an die Siegermächte, dass hat herzlich wenig mit unserem "heißgeliebten Bruderland" zu tun.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Thematisch ging es aber darum, warum sich viele nostalgisch der DDR gegenüber verhalten und dazu muss man nun einmal erörtern, was genau den Menschen positiv in Erinnerung geblieben ist


Bürger der ehemaligen DDR die sich heutzutage noch viel an diese Zeiten zurücksehnen, sind doch überwiegend diejenigen die zu DDR Zeiten kaum etwas auszustehen hatten weil sie entweder, wie schon erwähnt, mit dem sozialistischen Strom mitschwammen oder Scheuklappen auf hatten.
Wer jedoch ganz anderer Einstellung gegenüber dem Sozialismus war, der erinnert sich maximal an schöne private Erlebnisse zurück - mehr aber auch nicht.
---------------



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die DDR wir´d immer nur von dem Standpunkt der Stasi-Opfer aus betrachtet. Unrecht hier, Mauer dort, *sonst weiß eigentlich keiner bescheid, wie es wirklich war*.


Siehe mein Post#13


Bleipriester schrieb:


> *DDR zählt zu den 10 reichsten Ländern der Erde*, damit ist sie neben Tschechien das einzige Mitglied es Warschauer Paktes, welches sich in dieser "Top Ten" befand.


Und wo ist der ganze Reichtum geblieben? 
In den Betrieben, Schulen und und und ist davon leider kaum etwas angekommen. 
Natürlich gab es Betriebe und Schulen etc. in denen Geld reingesteckt wurde, ein Beispiel: Carl Zeiss Jena. Aber diese galten nur als sozialistische Vorzeige-Objekte. Alles andere wurde auf Teufel komm raus vernachlässigt.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind die Witze von permanent fehlendem Materiall für die Prduktion also unhaltbar.


Es fehlte in fast jedem Betrieb der nicht als Vorzeige-Betrieb galt an Material.
Unterhalte dich mal mit Leuten die damals solche Betriebe gleitet haben Oder schaue dir den Film "Spur der Steine" an.
Mein Opa der mal Betriebsvorsitzender war hat mir da einiges erzählt.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Honnecker war Staatsgast in vielen westlichen Ländern wie z.B. Japan und wurde überall *mit* der einem Staatspräsidenten *gebührenden Würde empfangen*.


Um In und Export Fragen zu klären und in der Öffentlichkeit gut dazustehen, empfängt man auch schon mal einen Komunisten mit "gebürdiger Würde"


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es wird erzählt, daß überall Stasi-Spitzel herumliefen, die selbst Familienangehörige denunzierten.
> Doch fragt sich keiner, warum das so war! JA, warum eigentlich?


Ganz einfach.
Um ein Handeln von Gegnern des Sozialismus/Komunismus schon im Keim zu ersticken.
Wobei die Stasi noch nicht mal vor Schülern der 4.Klasse halt gemacht haben, siehe mein Post#13.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Mit zwei Ostmark (1) kam man von Berlin nach Dresden. Eine einfache Busfahrt schlug mit 20 Pf (ermäßigt 10 Pf) zu Buche.


Aber auch nur weil es die Misswirtschaft mit ihren starken Subventionen erlaubte.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Arbeitslosigkeit gab es gegen alle anderslautenden Behautpungen nicht, im Gegenteil: es gab eine Arbeitspflicht.


Es gab keine Arbeitslosen in dem Sinne - das ist soweit schon richtig. Diejenigen die Arbeiten wollten haben auch immer Arbeit bekommen. Es gab in der DDR nur die "Assis" die nicht arbeiten wollten. Denen ist man sogar sehr oft hinterhergerannt und wollte sie zur Arbeit bewegen.
Andererseits gab es viele die ein Berufsverbot hatten weil sie eben gegen den Sozialismuss agiert haben.


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Aber auch nur weil es die Misswirtschaft mit ihren starken Subventionen erlaubte.


Und was ist da heute so besser? Es gibt doch auch keinen reellen Gegenwert mehr für gebrachte Leistung. Der Liter Milch= 45Cent, Butter= 50 Cent, wer soll denn bei solchen Preisen noch Geld verdienen???

Geiz ist geil ist sicherlich genauso schädlich für eine Volkswirtschaft wie zu hohe Subventionen für lebensnotwändige Produkte. Von daher kann man da im Vergleich zu früher auch keine Besserung erkennen.

Ich verweise nocheinmal auf meinen ersten Post. Es ging darum zu erklären, warum viele pos. nostalgisch an die DDr sich zurückerinnern.:
"Ne aber mal im Ernst, viele empfinden das wirklich so auch wenn objektiv in den meisten Punkten vieles besser geworden ist. Solche Sachen wie Arbeit haben(sichere Zukunft), gute Bildung etc. wiegen halt gefühlt mehr auf als Meinungsfreiheit, Reisefreiheit etc., falls du verstehst was ich meine. "

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (18. März 2009)

Spam_Bot,
Du hast meine Anspielung mit den Stasi-Spitzeln wohl übersehen. Ich mein, bei den Massen von Spizteln! Die haben auch keine Reichtümer bekommen...Sie waren halt Komunisten, die überzeugt waren, daß es sich derzeit um eine Aufbauphase handelt und bei deren Abschluss alles noch weit besser würde als in der BRD...

Zu Deinen Ausführungen zur Materialknappheit: Ein so großen BiP kommt nicht zustande, wenn die Betriebe stillstehen...


----------



## Bucklew (18. März 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> ich kanns zwar nicht definitiv belegen, aber ich würde denken, dass die arbeitslosenzahlen zu ddr-zeiten im vergleich zu heute geringer waren


das kann man auch ganz einfach erreichen, in dem jeder hartz4-empfänger einfach eine völlig sinnlose tätigkeit machen muss und schon ist jeder beschäftigt. sinnvoll ist das allerdings nicht.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz richtig. Wo waren eigentlich die Reperaturzahlungen der BRD an die Siegermächte? Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Die DDR wurde nämlich anfangs nicht auf.-/ sondern abgebaut und musste reichlich Reperationszahlung abgeben, im Gegensatz zur BRD.


da kann sich DDR eben bei ihren "verbündeten" bedanken. auch für die BRD gab es die vorschläge, Deutschland quasi als bauernstaat sich nciht entwickeln zu lassen. das wurde aber über den haufen geworfen und wie man sieht, war es auch zu beiderseiten vorteil, dass man die BRD nciht ausgebeutet hat. ist halt persönliches Pech, wenn man die falschen verbündeten hat 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> DDR zählt zu den 10 reichsten Ländern der Erde, damit ist sie neben Tschechien das einzige Mitglied es Warschauer Paktes, welches sich in dieser "Top Ten" befand.


genau, deshalb buttern wir schon seit jahrzehnten jährlich millarden in den osten und rumgekommen ist bisher immer noch nicht viel. es liegen welten zwischen der entwicklung der BRD und der DDR.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Das Bruttoinlandsprdodukt der DDR überschritt das von Großbrittanien schon in den 70er Jahren.


Dazu hätte ich gerne mal zahlen, das BIP von Großbritanien lag 1990 bei 930 Millarden US-$ (Klick), das von der DDR dagegen nur bei 350 Millarden Mark (Klick).



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Stasi war hart, ja! Im Vergleich zu den Organen anderer Sowjetnationen waren es aber Menschenfreunde.



Hast du dir mal die heutigen Gedenkstätten angeschaut der Stasi? Ich ja und ich glaube du solltest auch mal unbedingt dein Wissen erweitern und dir mal die Schattenseite des DDR-Regimes anschauen, bevor du einen dermaßen großen Bullshit rauslässt.

Kleiner Anfang:
Gedenkstätte Berlin-Hohenschönhausen ? Wikipedia

Diese "Menschenfreunde" haben ihre eigenen Mitbürger gequält, gevoltert und ermordet und das SYSTEMATISCH! Wie man angesichts solcher Umstände solch ein totalitäres und im Endeffekt menschenverachtendes System verteidigen kann, ist mir VÖLLIG unverständlich.

Nur damit 4 Millionen Menschen irgendeine sinnlose Tätigkeit ausführen, damit man es "Vollbeschäftigung" nennen kann, müssen nicht Hundertausende bis Millionen andere gequält, gefoltert und unterdrückt werden!

Ich habe in meinem Leben schon genug Ostdeutsche kennengelernt. Es gab durchaus genug, die froh waren, endlich dahin reisen zu dürfen wo sie wollen, leben wo sie wollen, arbeiten wo sie wollen. Es gab aber auch genug, die sich sofort bis über beide Ohren verschuldet haben, weil sie sofort meinten ein dickes Auto und alles Mögliche muss her. Das die natürlich heute die DDR schönreden ist klar, sie müssen ja von ihren eigenen Fehlern ablenken. Und dann wird darüber geheult, dass der alte Golf ja schon 10 Jahre alt ist - nur blöd, dass man auf den Trabi alleine 20 jahre gewartet hat, aber das wird gern ignoriert....



DaStash schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehr guter, differenzierter Beitrag.


Das ist angesichts der Aussagen völlig fehl am Platze


----------



## Pokerclock (18. März 2009)

Ganz unabhängig davon, ob das BIP stimmt oder nicht, ist es nicht der absolute Wohlstandsindikator.

Es wird nicht die Umwelt berücksichtigt.
Es werden keine Qualitätsfaktoren berücksichtigt
Es wird keine Schwarzarbeit, keine Transferzahlungen keine Eigenleistungen im Haushalt erfasst.
Es werden keine Transaktionen über Gebrauchtgüter erfasst.
Es werden keine Mauertoten erfasst.
Es werden keine Menschenrechtsbeschränkungen erfasst.

Wenn wir von BIP reden, sollten wir vom BIP pro Kopf reden, sonst kommen wir noch zu dem Schluss, dass China zehnmal reicher ist als Deutschland.

Zudem ist es kein Geheimnis, dass die DDR gegen Ende ihrer Ära massiv verschuldet war und kurz vor dem finanziellen Kollaps stand. Sie hätte es so oder so nicht mehr lange gemacht. 

Und wenn die Infrastruktur tatsächlich so toll war, wie manche es herbeireden, warum hat die BRD bis heute Probleme dort drüben ein adäquates Lebensniveau zu etablieren?

Ich möchte die Beteiligten nochmal auffordern doch sachlich zu bleiben. Alles, was nicht den Anspruch entspricht wird von mir gelöscht.


----------



## kalgani (18. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Ausführungen zur Materialknappheit: Ein so großen BiP kommt nicht zustande, wenn die Betriebe stillstehen...



Ich hatte mal nen Kollegen, der war in der NVA Oberst gewesen.

Hätte ich von dem ne Adresse sollte der euch mal erzählen was dort alles gepfuscht wurde...

z.B. Honecker will nach Rostock reisen.

seine Frau fährt 4 Wochen vorher die Route ab.
schreibt die mängel auf und diese werden bis zur reise beseitigt, damit Chefe sagen kann: "Wir haben ein wundervolles Land." ...

oder:

In einer Maschinenfabrik werden Bagger gebaut.
Alles was gebaut werden kann wird gebaut. fehlt ein teil wird es trotzdem als fertig deklariert, obwohl dem Radlader z.B. die hinterachse fehlte.
So kommt man dann auch auf ein BiP das verdammt hoch ist, aber nix mit der wirklichkeit zu tun hat.


wirklich schade.
hätte ich noch kontakt zu dem guten, der würde einigen nostagikern ganz schön die rosa brille zerdeppen.

mehr werde ich nun aber auch nicht mehr dazu beitragen das ich wahrscheinlich eh als geschichten erzähler abgetan werde.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und was ist da heute so besser? Es gibt doch auch keinen reellen Gegenwert mehr für gebrachte Leistung. Der Liter Milch= 45Cent, Butter= 50 Cent, wer soll denn bei solchen Preisen noch Geld verdienen???


Eben das ist es ja. Man läuft Gefahr die gleichen Fehler zu machen wie damals zu DDR Zeiten.
Zu hohe Subventionen sind auf Dauer nicht haltbar.



DaStash schrieb:


> Solche Sachen wie Arbeit haben(sichere Zukunft), gute Bildung etc. wiegen halt gefühlt mehr auf als Meinungsfreiheit, Reisefreiheit etc., falls du verstehst was ich meine. "


Was nützt eine sichere Zukunft(Arbeit haben) und gute Bildung wenn der Rest(Meinungsfreiheit, Reisefreiheit etc) fehlt, bzw. gefehlt hat.

----------------------------



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Spam_Bot,
> Du hast meine Anspielung mit den Stasi-Spitzeln wohl übersehen. Ich mein, bei den Massen von Spizteln! Die haben auch keine Reichtümer bekommen...


Also, ich kenn da einige die sich eine kleine goldene Nase als Stasi-Spitzel verdient haben.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> ...Sie waren halt Komunisten, die überzeugt waren, daß es sich derzeit um eine Aufbauphase handelt und bei deren Abschluss alles noch weit besser würde als in der BRD...


Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Stasispitzel waren sicherlich vollkommen vom System überzeugt - das waren somit die Schlimmsten.
Es gab aber auch IMs die zu solchen "Bespitzelungen" unter Androhung von Berufsverbot, Gefängnissstrafen etc. genötigt wurden. Diese haben für ihre Informationen keinen einzigen Pfennig bekommen - wollten es auch sicherlich nicht.


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Zu Deinen Ausführungen zur Materialknappheit: Ein so großen BiP kommt nicht zustande, wenn die Betriebe stillstehen...


Mit Planwirtschaft und genügend Druck von oben schafft man auch Unmögliche Dinge


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. März 2009)

Naja zum Thema andere Zeiten: aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich berichten das meine Kind- und Schulzeit und Erziehung noch besser war als es bei Menschen die nach meiner Zeit in die Schule gingen. Jedenfalls waren wir damals nicht so frech und vorlaut gegenüber Erwachsenen wie es einige Rotzlöffel heutzutage sind und Respekt hatten wir auch noch.
In der DDR gab es keine Werbung, wenig Fernsehen und wenn nur alte Märchen (DEFA Verfilmungen) und auch viel bessere und geeignetere Kindersendungen und nur einen einzigen Fernseher in der Wohnung.
Nach der Wende wurde dann alles schlagartig schlechter (gab zwar mehr , aber war das besser naja ? muss jeder selbst entscheiden) Aber ich kann mir auch kein leben ohne PC und TV mehr vorstellen nun als Erwachsener, wenigstens ein paar gute Filme am Abend, oder ein gutes PC oder X-Box Spiel. Insgesamt war mein Schulzeit das beste was ich bisher in meinem Leben durchlebt habe auch wenn die ein oder andere Prügelei dabei war, die meistens unentschieden ausgingen weil eine Mitschülerin oder Lehrerin eingegriffen haben bevor es zu Knochenbrüchen oder ähnlich kommen konnte und Messer und andere Waffen gab es so gut wie nicht im Gegensatz zu heutigen Hauptschulen in Berlin. Und Handykameras gab es schon erst gar nicht um Prügelleihen zu Filmen oder sogar noch welche extra anzuzetteln um Sie zu Filmen.

Die Gesellschaft an sich hat sich in den letzten Jahren seit der Wende eher verschlechtert als verbessert aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls.
Früher gab es soweit mir damals bekannt keine Arbeitslosen, kaum Ausländer, kaum verbrechen (aber welches Kind bekommt so etwas schon mit), damals konnten Eltern ihre Kinder noch gefahrlos alleine quer durch die Stadt zur Schule schicken. Und alten Menschen bot man damals als Kind noch einen Sitzplatz an ohne dann als loser und Schwächling dazustehen vor Mitschülern. 
[FONT=&quot]So das waren ein paar meiner Gedanken[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Wie schon jemand geschrieben hat bei dem heutigen Kinderfernsehen grade die japanischen Zeichentrickfilme (Mangas) oder so einigen Comichelden Serien kann einen nur schlecht werden. Als gut sehen ich höchstens solche Sendungen wie die Maus, Löwenzahn und Tom & Jerry an und ähnlichem alles andere ist teilweise so brutal oder dumm (Teletubies) das man es keinem Kind der Welt antun sollte. 
 [/FONT]
In der DDR gab es mehr Nachfrage als Angebot heutzutage ist es genau anders herum da muss mal ein gutes Gleichgewicht gefunden werden.
Oder anders gesagt damals hatte man Geld aber konnte nichts dafür kaufen, heutzutage hat man zu wenig Geld könnte aber alles kaufen und einige verlieren nun den überblick und geben mehr aus als sie haben.


  kopiert aus: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/46004-amoklauf-winnenden-naehe-stuttgart-8.html#post649146
                    __________________

                          naja bin zu spät geboren um alles mitbekommen zu haben und in Berlin war es auch noch etwas anders als im rest der DDR         
                    __________________

Bin erst nach 1979 geboren deswegen habe ich wohl nicht sehr viel mitbekommen vom Leben in der DDR aber es gab auch gute Seiten wenn man sich mit dem System abfinden bzw. unterordnen konnte.


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> hab heute gehört die russen rüsten wieder auf, fühlen sich wohl von der nato bedrängt.. vielleicht wollen die bald auch die ddr wieder haben..


 
Ich sag euch was: Wenn in der DDR noch irgendwas zu holen gewesen wäre gäbe es die auch heute noch und der Russe hätte nie im leben zugelassen das die Mauer fällt geschweige denn die Grenzen geöffnet werden.So und nicht anders sieht das aus. Es ist keinem zu verdanken das die Grenzen offen sind nur den Russen und der maroden Wirtschafft der DDR selbst.

Und ich sag euch nochwas: Ich vermute keiner der hier im Forum Mitglied ist will nochmal einen Zustand wie im dritten Reich,oder das dritte Reich oder etwas Ähnliches oder etwas annähernd solches oder eine Diktatur/Regime wie die Nazis ihr wisst schon... Aber in der DDR da war es nix anderes,es hieß nur anders. Es waren genau solche Schweine wie es die bösen "Braunen" waren und keiner,aber wirklich keiner kann mir erzählen das dies gut war. Alles was man daran gut fand wie Bildungssystem und auch sonst was hier als "gut" in der DDR aufgezeigt wurde sollte nur dem Regime damals dienen.



> In der DDR gab es keine Werbung, wenig Fernsehen und wenn nur alte Märchen (DEFA Verfilmungen) und auch viel bessere und geeignetere Kindersendungen und nur einen einzigen Fernseher in der Wohnung.


 
Das war nicht nur in der DDR alles anders,meinst du hier drüber hätten wir immer in jedem Zimmer einen Ferseher gehabt oder Handy Kameras u.s.w.


----------



## DOTL (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz richtig. Wo waren eigentlich die Reperaturzahlungen der BRD an die Siegermächte? Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Die DDR wurde nämlich anfangs nicht auf.-/ sondern abgebaut und musste reichlich Reperationszahlung abgeben, im Gegensatz zur BRD. Dieser wirtsch. Nachteil wird ja immer gerne dem System zugeschrieben, was defakto aber nicht stimmt.


 
Wurde der Marshall-Plan nicht auch allen Staaten angeboten? Stalin sowie die anderen osteuropäischen Länder wollten daran aber nicht teilhaben. 
Prinzipiell hätten sie diese Zahlungen also auch erhalten und nutzen können.
Dass der Marshall-Plan aber auch als Machtinstrument der westlichen Staaten, im Speziellen der USA, genutzt wurde, steht jedoch außer Frage und die SU das dementsprechend aus machtpolitischen Gründen ablehnte.

Wenn man aber von "Reparationsleistungen" sprichst, dann sollte man bedenken, dass die Verschuldung der heutigen BRD ziemlich vielschichtig aufgebaut ist. 2006 betrug die öffentliche Verschuldung der BRD rund 1500 Mrd Euro. Möchte man das auffschlüsseln, wird man 890 Mrd. für den Bund, 310 Mrd. der alten Bundesländer, 75 Mrd. der neuen Länder, 94 Mrd. der Stadtstaaten, 69 Mrd. der Gemeinden der alten Bundesländer, 14 Mrd. der ostdeutschen Gemeinden und 15 Mrd. Euro aus ERP Sondervermögen.
Die Zahlen habe ich gerade aus dem Statistischen Jahrbuch von 2007 abgetippt.

Als Fazit kann man also festhalten, dass die heutige BRD noch rund 15 Mrd. Euro Schulden aus ERP Sondervermögen aufzuweisen hat. Nun muss man aber noch wissen, dass der offizielle Name des Marshall-Plans im Englischen eigentlich ERP heißt.


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2009)

Außerdem werden Reparations Zahlung im Friedensfall fällig. Aber es ist doch nie ein Vertrag unterzeichnet worden. Oder wie war das noch?


----------



## Bucklew (18. März 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Und ich sag euch nochwas: Ich vermute keiner der hier im Forum Mitglied ist will nochmal einen Zustand wie im dritten Reich,oder das dritte Reich oder etwas Ähnliches oder etwas annähernd solches oder eine Diktatur/Regime wie die Nazis ihr wisst schon... Aber in der DDR da war es nix anderes,es hieß nur anders. Es waren genau solche Schweine wie es die bösen "Braunen" waren und keiner,aber wirklich keiner kann mir erzählen das dies gut war. Alles was man daran gut fand wie Bildungssystem und auch sonst was hier als "gut" in der DDR aufgezeigt wurde sollte nur dem Regime damals dienen.


Völlig richtig, danke  



DOTL schrieb:


> Wurde der Marshall-Plan nicht auch allen Staaten angeboten?


Ja, er wurde allen angeboten, einige Länder lehnten aber aus ideologischen Gesichtspunkten ab.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (18. März 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich sag euch was: Wenn in der DDR noch irgendwas zu holen gewesen wäre gäbe es die auch heute noch und der Russe hätte nie im leben zugelassen das die Mauer fällt geschweige denn die Grenzen geöffnet werden.


Komplett ausgebeutet wurde die DDR unteranderem schon viel früher von den Russen.
Ich weis auch noch ganz genau wie wir jedes Jahr xxx Waggons mit Kartoffeln einladen durften die dann Richtung der damaligen Sowjetunion fuhren. Das gleiche passierte mit tausenden anderen Gütern.
In den letzten Jahren der DDR hatten die Russen hauptsächlich nur noch Interesse an den Uran Vorkommen nähe Jena-Gera. Die sie auch unter hochdruck weitgehenst ausgebeutet haben.
Das einzige was die uns hintelassen haben waren viele Ruinen und zigtausende km² mit Oel und anderen Giftigen Stoffen verseuchtes ehemaliges Sowjet-Gelände.
Demnach könntest du schon mit deinem Post recht haben...


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die DDR wir´d immer nur von dem Standpunkt der Stasi-Opfer aus betrachtet. Unrecht hier, Mauer dort, sonst weiß eigentlich keiner bescheid, wie es wirklich war.


 
ich war kein stasi-opfer. meine mutter war sogar in der SED. sonst wär sie auch keine "leiterin des rentertreffs" geworden. eigentlich lächerlich.
mein vater wurde kein "leiter des fuhrparks" unserer total veralteten zuckerfabrik, weil er nicht in die SED wollte. 
alle hatten keinen kontakt zur stasi. also eine ganz normale familie im osten.
meine eltern haben sich zu DDR-zeiten ein haus gebaut. 2,5 jahre bauzeit.
an einem wochenende stand der keller. dann 4monate warten auf die deckenplatten. dann wurde an einem wochenende das erdgeschoss hochgezogen. dann wieder 3monate warten auf die deckenplatten.
und da war es noch gut, das mein vater ein paar leute kannt, die das ganze für einen kleinen schein(100 Mark der DDR) beschleunigten.
und so ging es bis zum bauende. alles fehlte.
das war das wirkliche leben in der DDR.
salami haben meine eltern im delikat(geschäfte die auch seltene und westliche produkte für ostgeld anboten) gekauft. kostete knapp 20,00 DDR-Mark.
war die edelsalami die heute nur 3,50€ kostet.
der offizielle umtauschkurs lag doch angeblich bei 1 : 1?
ne schachtel "ernte23" kostete, wenn man sie bekam, 8,00 DDR-Mark.
warum?
wenn man ne feier hatte, besorgten sich meine eltern ananas oder pfirsiche aus der büchse im delikat. die kamen dann knapp 10,00 DDR-Mark.
warum?
das sind nur einige beispiele aus der misswirtschaft des normalo-DDR-Bürgers! 





> DDR zählt zu den 10 reichsten Ländern der Erde, damit ist sie neben Tschechien das einzige Mitglied es Warschauer Paktes, welches sich in dieser "Top Ten" befand.


ja, richtig, das haben mir meine lehrer ja auch immer erzählt. tatsächlich war es auch anfang der 70er jahre kurz so.
1988 waren sie nur noch an 25ster stelle! das sagten mir meine lehrer aber nicht!





> Das Bruttoinlandsprdodukt der DDR überschritt das von Großbrittanien schon in den 70er Jahren.


erst 1980 war das der fall. 





> die 17 Millionen DDR-Bürger erwirtschafteten ein Drittel dessen was Rußlands Bürger schafften, und die waren rund 250 bis 300 Million!


denen gehts heute noch nicht besonders gut. was soll das jetzt über die DDR aussagen?





> Die DDR befand sich mit einem Anteil von über 12% Kernenergie an der Gesamtenergieproduktion des Landes auf weltweit Platz 3 nach Frankreich und der BRD.


es waren nur ca.10%.
wo ist russland und amerika? wir hatten nur ein kraftwerk in greifswald mit 4 reaktoren(weitere 4 waren in bau) 
naja, 10% der gesamtproduktion an strom? gut soviel elektrogeräte hatten wir nicht.
der russenreaktor war aber schon ne meisterleistung.
übrigens ist sein bruder in tschernobyl hochgegangen.





> Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind die Witze von permanent fehlendem Materiall für die Prduktion also unhaltbar.


verwechselst du stromproduktion mit güterherstellung?
wir mussten öl/gas komplett vom russen importieren. welche rohstoffe konnte denn die DDR selber fördern?
wir hatten ein paar kupferbergwerke, bei denen der abbau kaum noch lohnte. kalisalz und braunkohle, dann hörts auch schon auf. 
den großteil der rohstoffe mussten wir importieren.


> Auch politisch gesehen war die DDR kein Isolationsstaat. Als Mitglied in der internationelen Atomenergiebehörde und anderen Organisationen stand die DDR der BRD in nichts nach.
> Honnecker war Staatsgast in vielen westlichen Ländern wie z.B. Japan und wurde überall mit der einem Staatspräsidenten gebührenden Würde empfangen.


war deine mutter dunkelrot?
was hat das alles mit einem unrechtsstaat zu tun?
sollten sie honnecker erschießen, wenn er ihr land betritt.
weist du in wievielen ländern robert mugabe oder saddam hussein staatsgäste waren?
die DDR war politisch gesehen kein isolationsstaat? was haben sie sich denn politisch gesehen reinreden lassen? nichts!
nur weil honnecker mal im "kapitalistischen ausland" war, heist das noch nicht, das die DDR nicht isoliert war. natürlich hatten wir zum schluss in der ganzen welt botschaften! wir waren sogar in der UNO.
aber was sagt das über das gute in der DDR aus? 
*richtig: NICHTS!*


> Es wird erzählt, daß überall Stasi-Spitzel herumliefen, die selbst Familienangehörige denunzierten.
> Doch fragt sich keiner, warum das so war! JA, warum eigentlich?
> Es muss sich um eine tiefe Überzeugung handeln, eine 100%ige Identifizierung mit dem DDR-System.


und ein bonus von bis zu 300 DDR-mark zum lohn. man bekam leichter nen begehrten FDGB-ferienplatz. das haus meiner eltern hätte spätestens nach einem jahr gestanden. die wartezeit auf den trabbi war dann nicht so lange und und und.
klar gab es 100%ige. es gibt auch heute 100%ige neonazis oder linksautonome. sind die deswegen besser?
ich selber habe auch einiges geglaubt, was mir in der schule erzählt wurde.
allerdings hatte ich das glück, das ich eben auch anderes lernen und abgleichen konnte. 





> Was war noch gut?
> Fahre ich mit dem Bus von mir zu Hause auch nur die paar Haltestellen bis zum Busbahnhof, werden 2,30 Euro fällig.
> Mit zwei Ostmark (1) kam man von Berlin nach Dresden. Eine einfache Busfahrt schlug mit 20 Pf (ermäßigt 10 Pf) zu Buche.


das benzin für meinen trabant kostete damals schon 1,50 DDR-mark.
im westen nur 1,00 DM. 
der farbfernseher "color40" kostete 6900 DDR-mark und ne menge geduld wenn man einen haben wollte. oder man hatte beziehungen.
die altstädte verfielen regelrecht, weil man plattenbauten den vorzug gab.
die ersten gebauten plattenbauten sahen 1989 auch nicht mehr besonders aus. wie auch. mieten von 30 DDR.mark deckten die kosten dieser teile nicht annähernt.
das 5pfennig gummibrötchen hast du übrigens vergessen. 
ach ja, und die halbe melone, die man mit etwas glück einmal im jahr für die familie im konsum bekam.
und die lecker grünen kubaapfelsinen zu weihnachten.





> Es war nicht so, daß Armut herschte. Es gab gute Bildung für jeden, medizinische Versorgung (hat die USA nicht) für jeden usw.


ja und? was hat das jetzt mit dem guten an der DDR zu tun? das wir eins hatten, wissen wir. das es allerdings nichts besonderes war, weis ich.
meine blinddarmnarbe von 1987 ist 14cm lang und 2 cm breit.
die blinddarmnarbe meiner schwester von 1991 ist 1,5cm lang und die breite kaum messbar. man sieht sie kaum.
ich lag mit 7 weiteren menschen auf einem zimmer. meine schwester hatte zwei bettnachbarn.
könnte einen schon stutzig machen, oder?
übrigens haben die USA aktuell das modernste gesundheitssystem. leider können es nur die wenigsten richtig nutzen.
aber das sagt nichts über den zustand der DDR 1989 aus.





> Kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, warum es in der DDR so wenig Konsumgüter zu kaufen gab und warum diese so teuer waren.
> Die DDR hatte Auflagen aus Moskau. Reparationszahlungen z.B., die später erlassen wurden gegen den Aufbau von Nordkorea durch die DDR. Produkte der DDR wurde oftmals nicht innerhalb der DDR verkauft sondern überall auf der Welt. So kam es, daß die DDR eine florierende Süßwarenindustrie besaß, es aber trotzdem nur sehr wenig davon für die DDR-Bürger zu kaufen gab.


 
deswegen haben die nordkoreaner alle so dicke bäuche. die haben unsere ganze schokolade gefressen.
die DDR waren ein paar bonzen , welche an der macht waren.
klar sehe ich heute noch W50-lkw im irak,angola oder vielleicht auch in nordkorea.
allerdings würde mich interressieren, wer dir den mist erzählt hat, das wir nordkorea aufbauen mussten.
unsere produkte wurden im gesamten ostblock verkauft.
falls du es nicht wusstest, gehörte die DDR zu diesem wirtschaftssystem.
und dieses wirtschaftssystem sollte länder spezialisieren.
das was wir produzierten ging in die länder die waren produzierten, welche wir benötigten.allerdings gab es überall die mangelwirtschaft! von uns kam nicht genug zu denen und von denen kam auch nicht genug zu uns.

was die reparationszahlungen an russland angeht, solltest du wissen, das diese 1953 nach dem volksaufstand endeten. danach konnte die ostdeutsche wirtschaft also ohne ausbeutung durch den russen leben.





> Die DDR ist übrigens nicht zusammengebrochen, wie gerne behauptet wird, sie ist per SED-Beschluß der BRD beigetreten.


ja! man kann es auch schönreden.
aber selbst , das war kein SED-beschluss.
die letzte DDR-regierung bestand aus CDU, DSU, SPD, BFD und DA.
upps, keine SED dabei.
unser letzter ministerpräsident war aus der CDU und hies Lothar de Maiziére.





> Kommen wir zum Ergebnis:
> Die Stasi war hart, ja! Im Vergleich zu den Organen anderer Sowjetnationen waren es aber Menschenfreunde.


"kopfschüttel"
das tut schon richtig weh.
einfache frage: wie heisen die anderen sowjetnationen?
menschenfreunde? hast du ahnung. naja wohl eher garkeine.
meinst du das jetzt so in die richtung, ja die stasi hat mir nur den finger gebrochen, bei den russen wär es ja die ganze hand gewesen, juhu, was bin ich für ein glückliches stasiopfer? 
fang an zu denken und zu hinterfragen. 





> Die Mauer hätte nicht sein müssen. Es gilt jedoch in die Betrachtung mit einzubeziehen, daß es sich nicht einfach nur um die Grenze DDR/BRD handelte! Es war die Dekarmationslinie zwischen den westlichen Nato-Staaten und den östlichen, kommunistisch regierten Ländern.


*Demarkationslinie* = Dekarmationslinie?
ich nehms einfach mal an.
ulbrich hat uns erklärt, das die mauer und die grenze ein "Antifaschistischer Schutzwall" ist.
gebaut hat er sie, weil immermehr fachleute das system erkannt haben und in den westen sind.
oder was meinst du, warum die minenfelder und selbstschußanlagen in richtung osten gingen.
ich hoffe du meinst nicht, das er damit die DDR-bürger daran hintern wollte, den westen zu übernehmen.





> Die Leute waren sicher, niemand war obdachlos und keiner mußte hungern. Arbeitslosigkeit gab es gegen alle anderslautenden Behautpungen nicht, im Gegenteil: es gab eine Arbeitspflicht.


falsch. in der verfassung der DDR war das recht auf arbeit verankert.
deswegen machten zum schluß auch 10000te die arbeit von 100.
nur mal so nebenbei. Halle-Neustadt(reine plattenbaustadt) hatte zu DDR-zeiten die höchste tötungsrate von kleinkindern. mal zu DDR-zeiten was davon gehört? 
nein!
frag mal im gesundheitswesen bei ärzten und sanitätern nach, welche in der region gearbeitet haben.
aber wir haben ja zum 100ten mal in folge die produktion mit 150% geschafft.





> Das dies hier alles stimmt, was ich schreibe, kann man an den PDS-Ergebnissen im Osten deutlich ablesen! Viele von den Rotwählern haben sich aber von der weichen Politik der Linken PDS zur NPD gewandt, was deren Ergebnisse im Osten erklärt...


stimmen tuts halt überhaupt nicht.
das ist das normale stammtischgefasel, was sich hartz4 empfänger im osten so reinziehen.
genau, wie ****** hat was gutes gemacht. er baute ja autobahnen.
der gleiche schwachsinn.

ich kenne einen ehemaligen freund, der berichtet heute noch stolz:

die DDR war schon allein deswegen gut, weil sie viel von ****** übernommen hat. die uniformen! die jungen pioniere,Thälmannpioniere,FDJler(hitlerjungen), Stasi(Gestapo), wehrlager, zivilverteidigung und einiges mehr.
sollte einigen vielleicht mal zu denken geben.


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Diese Zahlungen mussten aber von ganz Deutschland getätigt werden und zwar an die Siegermächte, dass hat herzlich wenig mit unserem "heißgeliebten Bruderland" zu tun.
> 
> MfG


 
falsch. die DDR zahlte ausschließlich an russland.
die reparationszahlungen wurden von den westlichen alliierten bis zum abschluss eines endgültigen friedensvertrages ausgesetzt. 1990 kam es da zum 2plus4-vertrag. und darin werden keine reparationen mehr gefordert.
die DDR musste aber bis 1953 weiter an russland zahlen.

@all
kennt ihr eigentlich noch, das gemecker, das es nichts gab?

heute sagen die ostalgiker, das die wessis blöd sind, wir habe zu DDR-zeiten alles selber repariert.

da lach ich mich jedesmal kaputt.

da wurden ganze rasenmäherflotten selbstgeschnitzt.


----------



## Bucklew (18. März 2009)

es ist schön zu sehen, dass es noch leute gibt, die die vergangenheit richtig und unverschönt in den richtigen kontext bringen können. in der DDR ging es eben nur solange gut, wie man in der SED war und mit lief - falls man in die andere richtung ging, war blitzschnell zappenduster.


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

das vergessen halt viele. 
liegt in der natur des menschen, das man sich nur an die "guten" sachen erinnert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. März 2009)

naja wenn man heute gegen der Staat demonstrieren würde dann:

ist man entweder ein Linker oder Nazi oder Terrorist 

und wird im besten fall in ruhe gelassen (ignoriert) oder wenn man angeblich die öffentlich ruhe stört von der Polizei weggeräumt mit allem was dazu gehört

habe da keine eigenen Erfahrungen und klar ist es wohl immer noch etwas besser als in der DDR
solange unserer Innenminister mit seiner Stasi 2.0 nicht durch kommt


----------



## micha2 (18. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja wenn man heute gegen der Staat demonstrieren würde dann:
> 
> ist man entweder ein Linker oder Nazi oder Terrorist und wird im besten fall in ruhe gelassen oder wenn man angeblich die öffentlich ruhe stört von der Polizei weggeräumt mit allem was dazu gehört
> 
> ...


 
natürlich gibt es heute sachen, die mir keineswegs gefallen. aber wenn ich sehe das verfassungsgerichte die politiker immer wieder an die verfassung erinnern können und rechtswidrige sachen rückgängig machen, habe ich schon vertrauen in das system.
und demonstrieren gegen unrecht kann man in der BRD problemlos.
gegen den staat selbst auch. allerdings sind wir der staat.


----------



## orca113 (18. März 2009)

> natürlich bibt es heute sachen, die mir keineswegs gefallen. aber wenn ich sehe das verfassungsgerichte die politiker immer wieder an die verfassung erinnern können und rechtswidrige sachen rückgängig machen, habe ich schon vertrauen in das system./QUOTE]
> 
> Ja guter Punkt.
> 
> Damals hatte ich mal eine Fernbeziehung mit einer Berlinerin (auch wenn man dann es schwer hat mit rheinisch/katholischer antipreußischer Erziehung...->Spass) und das ging ein Jahr gut war auch gerne bei ihr und halt in Berlin und Umland und bei ihren Eltern welche auf dem Land wohnten. Allerdings ging es dann damit los das sie immer gegen mich und allgemein Wessis geredet hat und das ich ja schon ein wenig dümmer sei als viele ihrer Freunde und Freundinnen (klar,ich habe ja auch nicht studiert...) und wenn sie bei mir hier im "Westen" war dann wurde nur genörgelt,ihr habt dies schlechter,das schlechter,das ist blöd dies ist blöd ach... das beeindruckt mich nicht kenn ich schon... halt solch ein gerede.... Gut,wurde mir irgendwann zu bunt und dann war es das... was ich nun sagen will ist,wenn man bei ihren Eltern war oder gar ihrer Oma (alles waschechte "Ossis") waren diese doch keineswegs unzufrieden oder überheblich oder sonstwas.Im Gegenteil,habe mich da immer wohl gefühlt und wurde gut behandelt.Denke mal das die jetzige generation oder zumindest viele davon den Knall nicht gehört haben und irgendwie unzufrieden sind.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehr guter, differenzierter Beitrag.



Noe. Schwachsinn, reloaded. Ohne Quellenangabe, inhaltlich weitgehend und hinsichtlich der Schlussfolgerungen logischerweise fast vollstaendig falsch. Was sich uebrigens wie ein roter (sic!) Faden durch alle Postings des Users zieht. Meine Vermutung ist ohnehin, dass er nur trollt und sich vor Lachen auf die Schenkel schlaegt, wenn er von Usern wie Dir dafuer auch noch Beifall erntet.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> DDR zählt zu den 10 reichsten Ländern der Erde, damit ist sie neben Tschechien das einzige Mitglied es Warschauer Paktes, welches sich in dieser "Top Ten" befand.



Unsinn. Die DDR lebte seit etwa Ende der 70er noch ausschliesslich auf Pump (auch, aber nicht nur wegen der Oelkrise und der einseitigen Aufhebung der Preise fuer die Ostblockstaaten durch die Sowjetunion) und war spaetestens Mitte der 80er objektiv zahlungsunfaehig; nach den de facto-Pleiten Polens und Rumaeniens 1982 bekam auch die DDR auf dem ueblichen Weg keine Kredite mehr (worauf mit einer fast vollstaendigen Umstellung von Oel auf Braunkohle reagiert wurde). Sie war technologisch abgeschlagen und hat allenfalls noch durch Recycling von West-Technologien einigermassen mithalten koennen. Sie hat Ressourcen im allerweitesten Sinne vernichtet - egal, ob das nun Personal durch hochgradig ineffiziente Produktion oder Rohstoffe und da zuvorderst Kohle aus genannten Gruenden war. Ganze Landstriche wurden fuer den Braunkohleabbau eingeebnet und die Bevoelkerung zwangsumgesiedelt; Uran fuer den grossen Bruder teilweise mit blossen Haenden abgebaut. Wer je den Fluss Pleisse in Leipzig gesehen hat weiss, welch hohen Stellenwert Umweltschutz im Arbeiter- und Bauernparadies hatte.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Das Bruttoinlandsprdodukt der DDR überschritt das von Großbrittanien schon in den 70er Jahren.



Dafuer haette ich gerne eine Quelle.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich gesehen sind die Witze von permanent fehlendem Materiall für die Prduktion also unhaltbar.



Nur fuer einen pubertierenden Dummschwaetzer, der die Produktion der DDR auf ihrer Zielgeraden nicht als Auszubildender des Vorzeigebetriebes VEB Starkstromanlagenbau Leipzig-Halle aus naechster Naehe bewundern durfte. Stillstand wegen Materialinsuffizienz war sogar im Gegenteil haeufig die Regel.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es wird erzählt, daß überall Stasi-Spitzel herumliefen, die selbst Familienangehörige denunzierten.
> Doch fragt sich keiner, warum das so war! JA, warum eigentlich?
> Es muss sich um eine tiefe Überzeugung handeln, eine 100%ige Identifizierung mit dem DDR-System.



So wie es ueberzeugte Nationalsozialisten, Stalinisten und Anhaenger von Pol Pot gab. Was sagt Dir das, was es mir nicht sagt? Sie haben daran geglaubt, also muss es richtig sein?

Frueher haben Menschen sogar geglaubt, die Erde sei eine Scheibe.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Fahre ich mit dem Bus von mir zu Hause auch nur die paar Haltestellen bis zum Busbahnhof, werden 2,30 Euro fällig.
> Mit zwei Ostmark (1) kam man von Berlin nach Dresden. Eine einfache Busfahrt schlug mit 20 Pf (ermäßigt 10 Pf) zu Buche.



Sachlich falsch - ausser Schwarzfahrern fuhr niemand fuer 2,- von Berlin nach Dresden. Ohne Anspruch auf Nachkommastellengenauigkeit duerfte das Zehnfache realistischer sein. Waerst Du anderer Meinung, haette ich auch hierfuer gerne Quellen.

Und ausserdem nicht vergleichsfaehig. Weil hier Aepfel mit Birnen; sprich: durchschnittliche Einkommen von 750,- (Ost) und 3800,- (West) verglichen werden (Stand: 1990). Mit Nachkommastellen wie effektiver Kaufkraft will ich Dich jetzt gar nicht erst ueberfordern.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es war nicht so, daß Armut herschte.



Reichtum gewiss auch nicht.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es gab gute Bildung für jeden(...)



Wie das Bildungssystem im Fall von Schule aussah, hatte ich ja bereits ausgefuehrt. Studiengaenge waren geschlechtsabhaengig an Militaer- und / oder Organisationszugehoerigkeit geknuepft; berufliche Karrieren ohne diese praktisch nicht moeglich.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> (...)medizinische Versorgung (hat die USA nicht) für jeden(...)



Was die USA hat oder nicht hat, ist fuer eine Bewertung der DDR unerheblich. Medizinische Versorgung hat sie ganz bestimmt. Falls Du suggerieren moechtest, es haette optimale medizinische Versorgung fuer jeden in der DDR gegeben, irrst Du erneut. Weder war sie  "optimal" (Zahnarztbehandlungen ohne Betaeubung jedenfalls definiere ich nicht als optimal; notwendige Untersuchungen per CT etwa waren erst nach erheblicher Wartezeit und in handverlesenen Einrichtungen moeglich)noch stand sie uneingeschraenkt jedem zur Verfuegung (Stichwort: Diabetes).



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Kommen wir nun zu dem Punkt, warum es in der DDR so wenig Konsumgüter zu kaufen gab und warum diese so teuer waren.



Man muss kein Uri Geller sein, um das herauszufinden: weil die eigene Industrie nicht befaehigt oder ihr mitunter nicht gestattet war, sie ausreichend und bedarfsorientiert zu produzieren und fuer die Einfuhr kaum Valuta zur Verfuegung stand (wenn doch, wurde Importware wie etwa ein paar Container mit Walkmans von SONY oder ein Zug voller Golf von VW entweder handverlesen, zu Mondpreisen und / oder gegen D-Mark auf dem bluehenden schwarzen Markt verkauft).



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die DDR ist übrigens nicht zusammengebrochen, wie gerne behauptet wird, sie ist per SED-Beschluß der BRD beigetreten.



Der Beitritt zur Bundesrepublik nach Artikel 23 GG wurde am 23. August 1990 von der neugewaehlten Volkskammer unter Fuehrung ihres Ministerpraesidenten de Maiziere beschlossen. Die Regierung setzte sich aus einer grossen Koalition aus BFD, CDU, DA, DFP, DSU, FDP und SPD zusammen. Ich kann da ein paar D´s und S´ sehen, aber kein E? Vermutlich habe ich einfach nicht Deinen Durchblick.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Mauer hätte nicht sein müssen.



Doch, aus Sicht der DDR-Fuehrung war sie sogar zwingend - weil ihr die Bevoelkerung sonst schon Jahrzehnte frueher knapp geworden waere. Falls Du ernstlich glaubst, sie sei antifaschistischer, anti-Nato oder anti-was-auch-immer Schutzwall gewesen, wuerde mich brennend interessieren, warum Minenfelder und Selbstschussanlagen an der falschen Seite, naemlich Richtung DDR, angebracht wurden (Planungsfehler?).



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Arbeitslosigkeit gab es gegen alle anderslautenden Behautpungen nicht, im Gegenteil: es gab eine Arbeitspflicht.



Das Eine bedingt das Andere nicht noch schliesst es das Andere aus. Wenn eine Stelle dreimal besetzt wird, sind zwei objektiv arbeitslos. Es heisst nur anders und kostet mehr.

Warum gibt´s die DDR eigentlich nicht mehr?

.
.
.

Lesen bildet. Postings von Bleipriester ausgenommen.

EDIT: Buchstaben neu sortiert.


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2009)

> Arbeitslosigkeit gab es gegen alle anderslautenden Behautpungen nicht, im Gegenteil: es gab eine Arbeitspflicht.



Ja weil alles totgeplanwirtschaftet wurde und die Leute fürs rumsitzen bezahlt wurden.

Alles schlecht in der DDR ? Haben die denn keine Autobahnen gebaut?


----------



## JePe (18. März 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Haben die denn keine Autobahnen gebaut?



Das bringt es mit schlichter Einfachheit auf den Punkt, ja.


----------



## james07 (18. März 2009)

Alles schlecht in der DDR ? Haben die denn keine Autobahnen gebaut? [/quote]

wenn du es wüsstest weist du wer die gebaut hat. Keine weiteren angaben.
Ich muß sagen habe die DDR 16 Jahre erlebt im nachhinein klipp und klar mir ging es gut, war weder bei den Pionieren noch FDJ.
Was mir damals gefallen hat:
Kinder konnten bei zeiten in die Kiga
führ die Jugendlichen war viel los( und nicht nur mit Partei und dazugehörige)
unser Sandmänchen
Stempelkarte
Grüner Pfeil
Abi nach 12 Jahren

Was mich störte Bück- und Mangelware
Viel politisch angehaucht und Meinungen aufzwingen

dann Mauer wech und als erstes alles abschaffen
aber zum Glück gute Sachen von Damals wurden jetzt wieder neu erfunden oder sogar übernommen, 
zB: Ampelmänchen, Sandmann und staune Mehr Kigaplätze sollen entstehen.


Was mich aufregt das sich Leute über die Ehemalige DDR aufregen die diese entweder garnicht oder nur in den letzten Zügen kennen.


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2009)

Natürlich war nicht alles schlecht.  Nie ist alles schlecht. 

Nur viele Teile waren schlecht Wirtschaftssystem, Justiz, ......

Verflucht seh gerade erst das die Frage ja lautet "schlechter"........


----------



## DaStash (18. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Noe. Schwachsinn, reloaded. Ohne Quellenangabe, inhaltlich weitgehend und hinsichtlich der Schlussfolgerungen logischerweise fast vollstaendig falsch. Was sich uebrigens wie ein roter (sic!) Faden durch alle Postings des Users zieht. Meine Vermutung ist ohnehin, dass er nur trollt und sich vor Lachen auf die Schenkel schlaegt, wenn er von Usern wie Dir dafuer auch noch Beifall erntet.


Na ist schon blöde wenn User wie ich eine andere Sicht der Dinge haben, als User wie du...^^

Sicherlich, es gibt ein, zwei Punkte die ich so jetzt nicht mehr unterschreiben würde, dass sehr gut nehme ich zurück aber das etwas an dem Geschrieben dran ist, habe ich ja schon in meinem ersten Beitrag dargelegt. Und anstatt immer nur einzelne Fakten aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und folglich auch abseits des Geschriebenen zu "wiederlegen" könntest du Dich ja mal dazu überwinden, zu verstehen was die Aussage dahinter ist, war nämlich bei meinem ersten Posting zu dem Thema relativ eindeutig. 

MfG


----------



## micha2 (19. März 2009)

james07 schrieb:


> Alles schlecht in der DDR ? Haben die denn keine Autobahnen gebaut?
> 
> wenn du es wüsstest weist du wer die gebaut hat. Keine weiteren angaben.
> Ich muß sagen habe die DDR 16 Jahre erlebt im nachhinein klipp und klar mir ging es gut, war weder bei den Pionieren noch FDJ.
> ...


heute auch! zumindest was den osten angeht, hat sich kaum was geändert. hab selbst zwei kinder durch den kindergarten gejagt.
und der westen baut es mittlerweile auch aus.
das dumme ist nur, das es heute gemacht wird, damit die leute arbeiten gehen können. damals wurde es gemacht, weil die leute arbeiten gehen sollten und die kinder so früh wie möglich an das system gebunden werden. 





> führ die Jugendlichen war viel los( und nicht nur mit Partei und dazugehörige)


richtig. fast vergessen. wir hatten ja jugendklub´s. das war´s dann aber auch schon. upps einmal in 14 tgaen gab es bei uns auf dem dorfsaal disco. von 18.00uhr bis 23.00uhr. der DJ kam aber schon 17.00uhr zum aufbauen und lies ab der ersten minute bis 18.00 uhr seinen kontigent von ostrock laufen. es gab schließlich die vorschrift, das 20% der gespielten musik am abend ostrock sein musste. den mist wollte damals nur keiner hören. heute nennen viele ostdeutsche die musik "Kult".


> unser Sandmänchen


gab es im westen auch. 





> Stempelkarte


meinst du eine von den vielen mitgliedskarten von den verbänden der DDR die man freiwillig besitzen musste? oder meinst du die karte die man zum führerschein dazubekam? weis nicht was daran gut oder gar besser war als im westen.





> Grüner Pfeil


hätte ich drauf verzichtet, wenn sie die mauer nicht gebaut hätten. ansonsten eine gute sache. wurde auch vom westen übernommen. wenn man mal richtig überlegt, könnte dies fast das einzige gute aus dem osten sein, was keinen tieferen politischen hintergrund hatte.





> Abi nach 12 Jahren


ob das ein vorteil war/ist. naja, ich sage mir immer in 12jahren kann man nicht soviel lehrstoff unterbringen wie in 13.
und falls es doch gemacht wird, wird die durchfall-/hinschmeißerrate wohl höher ausfallen. 
ich kann das deswegen nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, weil ich kaum glaube, das ein arzt mit 5 jähriger ausbildung besser ist, als ein arzt mit 7 jähriger ausbildung.





> Was mich störte Bück- und Mangelware
> Viel politisch angehaucht und Meinungen aufzwingen


ist zwar nicht soviel in deinem post. hatte aber den meisten einfluß auf die menschen.
oder sagen wir es so. wenn man tausend mal die woche mit den problemen und der propaganda in der DDR in berührung kam, kam man vielleicht einmal in den genuss eines grünen pfeils. vorrausgesetzt man hatte überhaupt nen auto.





> dann Mauer wech und als erstes alles abschaffen
> aber zum Glück gute Sachen von Damals wurden jetzt wieder neu erfunden oder sogar übernommen,
> zB: Ampelmänchen, Sandmann und staune Mehr Kigaplätze sollen entstehen.


ampelmännchen? Sandmann? ich will smilies mit daumen hoch oder runter an der fussgängerampel. ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, ist es den meisten deutschen sowas von egal, ob das ampelmännchen nen hut hat oder nicht. was soll daran jetzt besser sein?
sandman gab es und bibt es immer noch. die einen sagen, der ostsandmann ist besser. ich habe als kind lieber den westsandmann geschaut. gut vielleicht auch nur deswegen, weil der bei uns inoffiziell verboten war.
was die kindergartenplätze angeht, wird dies wohl eher den westen betreffen. bei uns hat sich ja nicht viel verändert. ausser, das die anzahl der plätze an den geburtenrückgang gekoppelt wurde.
dazu sollte aber auch gesagt werden, das es im westen auch viel der fall war, das der vater soviel verdiente das die frau beruhigt zu hause bleiben konnte. das hat sich mittlerweile auch dort geändert.





> Was mich aufregt das sich Leute über die Ehemalige DDR aufregen die diese entweder garnicht oder nur in den letzten Zügen kennen.


was mich aufregt, sind leute, die die ehemalige DDR schönreden, obwohl sie die DDR garnicht oder nur in den letzte zügen kennen.
noch mehr regt mich auf, das es viele ehemalige DDR-bürger gibt, die sich sofort beim mauerfall ihre 100DM abegeholt haben und heute von den guten sachen im osten berichten.
1989 haben viele nach bananen geschrien und wollen heute die DDR zurück, weil sie nicht mehr an die hand genommen werden.

nur um noch mal auf das beispiel mit meinen eltern zurückzukommen.

das haus meiner eltern brauchte 2,5 jahre bis zu fertigstellung(1984)
meins stand nach 6 monaten.


----------



## orca113 (19. März 2009)

> was mich aufregt, sind leute, die die ehemalige DDR schönreden, obwohl sie die DDR garnicht oder nur in den letzte zügen kennen.
> noch mehr regt mich auf, das es viele ehemalige DDR-bürger gibt, die sich sofort beim mauerfall ihre 100DM abegeholt haben und heute von den guten sachen im osten berichten.
> 1989 haben viele nach bananen geschrien und wollen heute die DDR zurück, weil sie nicht mehr an die hand genommen werden.


 
Sauber,besser hätte ich ea auch nicht ausdrücken können. 

Auch für den Rest des Posts:

Mir fällt aber nochwas positives ein,ich habe einige Handwerker kennengelernt,unter anderem meinen Schweißausbilder der auch ein Kumpel von mir ist die wahrhaftig goldene Hände haben.Von dort drüben kommen einige die aus Mist Gold machen können...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> > führ die Jugendlichen war viel los( und nicht nur mit Partei und dazugehörige)
> 
> 
> richtig. fast vergessen. wir hatten ja jugendklub´s. das war´s dann aber auch schon.


Du hast die Arbeitsgemeinschaften vergessen 
Für diejenigen die es nicht kennen: Dort konnten alle Schüler einer Beschäftigung je nach seinen Interessen nachgehen.
----------------


orca26 schrieb:


> Von dort drüben kommen einige die aus Mist Gold machen können...


Ja, oder - aus Schei*e Bonbons machen
Ist aber die Wahrheit. Da es nun mal in der DDR an sehr viel fehlte, musste man bzw. war man gezwungen sehr viel zu inprovisieren.


----------



## Bucklew (19. März 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mir fällt aber nochwas positives ein,ich habe einige Handwerker kennengelernt,unter anderem meinen Schweißausbilder der auch ein Kumpel von mir ist die wahrhaftig goldene Hände haben.Von dort drüben kommen einige die aus Mist Gold machen können...


Das stimmt, aber das kommt eher vom müssen als vom können. Damals mussten sie es eben. Da gibts aber auch viele alte Handwerker aus den alten Bundesländern, die direkt nach dem Krieg gelernt habne, die haben sowas auch gut drauf.


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2009)

Was ich generell mal anmerken möchte ist, dass es nicht ok ist, dass hier einige ihre Meinung und Sicht zur DDR als das Wahre darstelllen und alle anderen, die eben andere Erfahrungen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, gemacht haben, vorwerfen keine Ahnung zu haben und sich mit der Materie nicht auszukennen. Ihr habt auch nicht die Weisheit mit Löffeln gegessen. 

Ich möchte nochmal betonen das viele die der DDR nostalgisch gegenüberstehen solche Sachen wie eine Arbeit zu haben und gute Bildung, dem Gedanken der Meinungsfreiheit und Reisefreieheit mehr aufwiegen, da es ihnen im endeffekt wichtiger ist sicher in die Zukunft zu denken, als unbeschwert überall hinreisen zu "können". Was ja bei anhaltener Arbeitslosigkeit eh nicht geht...

Ich will das Regime nicht schön reden sondern lediglich aufzeigen das es bei aller zu Recht negativer Kritik auch Ansätze gab, die man heute durchaus weiterentwickeln und verbessern könnte. Beispielsweise:
- kostenfreie Ganztagsbetreuung von Kindern
- billigeres Schulessen, damit "alle" Kinder sich gesund ernähren können
- mehr Einfluss auf wichtige Grundversorgungen wie Strom und Gas, Bildung und Gesundheit.(freier Wettbewerb funktioniert nicht) -Man sollte es endlich Bundesweit einheitlich regeln und nicht das jedes Land sein eigenes Süppchen kochen kann
- mehr Angebot für Jugendliche wie Spielplätze, Jugendclubs etc.

So, nur mal ein kleiner Auszug. 

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (19. März 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,

Diskussion: Unmöglich...

goggle, doch, wenn du quellen willst, das hier ist ein Forum kein, Quellennachweissammelwerk, einigen scheints nur darum zu gehen, andere als Dummschwätzer dazustellen.
Sie argumentieren ohne jedes Wissen und kopieren Beiträger von anderen Seiten, ohne dies anzugeben. Geht nach Hause!


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm,
> 
> Diskussion: Unmöglich...
> 
> ...


Naja, es macht auch in einer Diskussion schon Sinn, wenn das Gesagte anhand von Quellen oder Ähnliches belegt werden kann. 
Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach selber recherchieren und dann ggf. eine Behauptung anhand anderer Quellennachweise widerlegen. 

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (19. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja, es macht auch in einer Diskussion schon Sinn, wenn das Gesagte anhand von Quellen oder Ähnliches belegt werden kann.
> Aber man kann natürlich auch einfach selber recherchieren und dann ggf. eine Behauptung anhand anderer Quellennachweise widerlegen.
> 
> MfG


 
Du hast irgentwie schon recht, aber so wie ich davon ausgehe, daßniemand einfach irgentwelche Märchen postet, um darauf seine Argumentation zu stützen, tu ich es selbst auch nicht. 

Aber ich komme DIR entgegen:
Aus wikipedia:
Die DDR war international im Warschauer Pakt und im Rat für gegenseitige Wirtschaftshilfe (RGW) eingebunden und hatte über den innerdeutschen Handel indirekt einen Zugang zur Europäischen Wirtschaftsgemeinschaft. Innerhalb des RGW war die Sowjetunion der dominierende Partner. Ansätze zu einer stärkeren wirtschaftlichen Integration der RGW-Staaten scheiterten Mitte der 1960er-Jahre[26] am Widerstand Rumäniens, die bilateralen Beziehungen DDR zur Sowjetunion gestalteten sich nach dem Antritt Leonid I. Breschnews deutlich schwieriger. Es gelang der DDR unter erheblichen Anstrengungen 1967 im Rahmen der Ulbricht-Doktrin mit anderen RGW-Staaten wie der Tschechoslowakei, Polen, Ungarn und Bulgarien beiderseitige Unterstützungsverträge abzuschließen und damit einer Intensivierung der Beziehungen der osteuropäischen Nachbarn mit Westeuropa zuvorzukommen.[26] Die Ostpolitik Willy Brandts war zunächst mit der Sowjetunion ausgehandelt worden, die DDR wurde zum Verdruss Walter Ulbrichts dabei von beiden Seiten zunächst übergangen.[27] 1983 hingegen führten die innerdeutschen Beziehungen im Zusammenhang mit einem westdeutschen Milliardenkredit für die DDR zu Irritationen bei der sowjetischen Führung.
Am 18. September 1973 wurde die DDR zusammen mit der Bundesrepublik in die UNO aufgenommen.


1957 erreichten die Produktionszahlen der DDR die doppelte Höhe der vor dem 2. Weltkrieg auf ihrem späteren Gebiet erbrachten Leistungen. Im gleichen Jahr wurden in der DDR 213 Mio. Tonnen Rohbraunkohle gefördert (50 Prozent der Weltförderung)

Am Anfang der 1970er-Jahre war die DDR für kurze Zeit das zehntgrößte Industrieland der Erde, gemessen an ihrer Produktionsleistung; z. B. überstieg das Pro-Kopf BIP 1980 das von Großbritannien zu damaliger Zeit. Zur Zeit der Wende nahm sie noch einen Platz unter den fünfundzwanzig stärksten Industrienationen ein.
1972 gab es auf Beschluss des Ministerrates eine letzte Verstaatlichungswelle. Der Anteil der Privatbetriebe sank auf unter 2 Prozent.
Preise und Löhne wurden überwiegend staatlich festgelegt. Der einheitliche Verkaufspreis subventionierte besonders grundlegende Dinge des täglichen Bedarfs. Technische Geräte und andere Waren, die auch gegen Devisen exportiert werden konnten, waren dagegen (an der Kaufkraft der Bevölkerung gemessen) oft sehr teuer. Die Kaltmiete für eine Wohnung betrug je nach Ausstattung etwa 30 bis 120 Mark im Monat, ein Farbfernseher kostete in den 1980er-Jahren zwischen 3.500 und 6.900 Mark, ein Brötchen fünf Pfennige, ein typisches Auto Trabant 10.000 Mark für den Neuwagen mit Wartezeit und 30.000 Mark ohne Wartezeit. Unter Kennern galt die Faustregel – (Doppelter Neupreis) minus (1.000 Mark pro Nutzungsjahr). 1988 besaßen bereits 55 Prozent aller Haushalte mindestens ein eigenes Auto, während es 1969 erst 14 Prozent und 1980 38 Prozent gewesen waren. Im Vergleich dazu besaßen im Jahr 1988 61 Prozent der Haushalte in Westdeutschland ein oder mehrere Autos.

Die DDR war als hochindustrialisiertes Land auf den Import diverser Waren, Nahrungsgüter und Rohstoffe angewiesen. Einkäufe auf dem Weltmarkt musste sie mangels einer konvertierbaren Währung über Tauschgeschäfte oder selbst erwirtschaftete Devisen erwirtschaften und erzielte dabei zunehmende Außenhandelsvolumina 

Deutsche Demokratische Republik ? Wikipedia
Das wäre für mache schon zu schwer zum gogglen gewesen, doer wie?


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Du hast irgentwie schon recht, aber so wie ich davon ausgehe, daßniemand einfach irgentwelche Märchen postet, um darauf seine Argumentation zu stützen, tu ich es selbst auch nicht.
> 
> Aber ich komme DIR entgegen:


Na mir musst du da nicht engegenkommen. 

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (19. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na mir musst du da nicht engegenkommen.
> 
> MfG


 
Nun, wenn andere einfach die falscheit eines Beitrages behaupten, ohne selbst Quellen dafür zu nennen, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, die einfachsten Suchergebniss zu posten, die googlen nur nicht, weil sie dann wissen, daß sie lediglich schwätzen.

Zeige ihnen einen Beweis und sie gucken weg, in diesem Fall würden meine Quellen unkommentiert bleiben, nur damit sie weiterhin "falsch" brüllen können 

Ich lasse sie erst einamal tausendfach ihren Müll von sich geben, dann mache ich vielleicht einen Quellennachweis-Thread auf, der sie als lauter s entlarft, dann weiß ich nacher wenigstens, welche User diskussionswürdig/fähig und welche Nasshauer sind...


----------



## DOTL (19. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Nun, wenn andere einfach die falscheit eines Beitrages behaupten, ohne selbst Quellen dafür zu nennen, sehe ich eigentlich keinen Grund, die einfachsten Suchergebniss zu posten, die googlen nur nicht, weil sie dann wissen, daß sie lediglich schwätzen.
> 
> Zeige ihnen einen Beweis und sie gucken weg, in diesem Fall würden meine Quellen unkommentiert bleiben, nur damit sie weiterhin "falsch" brüllen können
> 
> Ich lasse sie erst einamal tausendfach ihren Müll von sich geben, dann mache ich vielleicht einen Quellennachweis-Thread auf, der sie als lauter s entlarft, dann weiß ich nacher wenigstens, welche User diskussionswürdig/fähig und welche Nasshauer sind...


 
Ich glaube nicht das dies eine angemessene und zielführende Reaktion ist. 

Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass durch die Angabe von Quellen die Standhaftigkeit und damit die Richtigkeit der jeweils angegebenen Thesen untermauert werden. Besonders in wissenschaftlichen Texten gilt, dass Aussagen stets mit Quellen belegt werden müssen, ansonsten gelten sie als abgeschrieben bzw. nichtig. 
Betrachtest du journalistische Quellen, dann findest du auch stets einen kurzen Hinweis auf eine Quelle. Jedoch können Journlisten ihre Quellen schützen und müssen diese nicht vollständig angeben. Nur, jede Zeitung bzw. jeder Artikel, der auf reinen Thesen ohne Argumenten und stichhaltigen Hintergründen basiert, wird in Kürze von anderen Kritikern aufgegriffen und zerpflügt. Die Folge ist, dass die Zeitung oder das Magazin extrem an der Seriösität und Glaubwürdigkeit angekratzt ist. Ein solcher Imageschaden kann für eine Zeitung/ein Magazin veheerende Folgen haben. Das dazu beste Beispiel hierfür dürfte wohl K. Kujau gegenüber dem Stern gewesen sein.
Nun, gehst du schließlich auf ein Forum über ist es letztlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass die Diskussionspartner nicht jede These und Stellungnahme als bare Münze akzeptieren und auch gewisse und fundierte Hintergrundinformationen haben wollen. Jene anzugeben sollte eigentlich auch im eigenen Interesse liegen, um seine eigene Glaubwürdigkeit zu unterstreichen. Tut man das nicht oder man wehrt sich explizit dagegen, dann ist es eine normale zwischenmenschliche Reaktion, dass die anderen Diskussionspartner auf Distanz gehen oder einen nicht mehr für ernst nehmen. Das Resultat daraus ist, dass eine Diskussion schließlich zum Stocken gerät.
Übrigens, für Foren mag Wikipedia noch eine ganz gute Quelle sein - auch wenn es viele für fraglich halten. Für jeden anderen Text - sowohl wissenschaftlicher oder journalistischer Natur - kann man Wikipedia nicht mehr nutzen, zumal es auch nicht als offizielle Quelle betrachtet wird.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. März 2009)

@Bleipriester
Dein Zitat aus Wiki sind zwar Fakten zur DDR.
Wie es aber dazu kam - die Hintergründe - steht leider nicht geschrieben.
All das (siehe Wiki) was in der DDR unter Führung der SED Bonzen erreicht wurde, erreichte man nur durch Unterdrückung, Überwachung und Einschüchterung des eigenen Volkes.


----------



## Bleipriester (19. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies eine angemessene und zielführende Reaktion ist.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es so, dass durch die Angabe von Quellen die Standhaftigkeit und damit die Richtigkeit der jeweils angegebenen Thesen untermauert werden. Besonders in wissenschaftlichen Texten gilt, dass Aussagen stets mit Quellen belegt werden müssen, ansonsten gelten sie als abgeschrieben bzw. nichtig.
> Betrachtest du journalistische Quellen, dann findest du auch stets einen kurzen Hinweis auf eine Quelle. Jedoch können Journlisten ihre Quellen schützen und müssen diese nicht vollständig angeben. Nur, jede Zeitung bzw. jeder Artikel, der auf reinen Thesen ohne Argumenten und stichhaltigen Hintergründen basiert, wird in Kürze von anderen Kritikern aufgegriffen und zerpflügt. Die Folge ist, dass die Zeitung oder das Magazin extrem an der Seriösität und Glaubwürdigkeit angekratzt ist. Ein solcher Imageschaden kann für eine Zeitung/ein Magazin veheerende Folgen haben. Das dazu beste Beispiel hierfür dürfte wohl K. Kujau gegenüber dem Stern gewesen sein.
> ...


 
Was Du "Kritiker" nennst, sind in echt ja jene, die alles als "Falsch" abtun, ohne ihrerseits dafür Quellen zu nennen.
Geh mal auf den wikipedia-Link, da siehst Du massenhaft Quellennachweise für die dortigen Angaben. Diese auch noch hierhin zu kopieren, ist wohl nicht notwendig.
Diejenigen, die meine Aussagen mittles anderer Quellen versuchen oder es auch mal schaffen, richtig zu stellen, gehören ja nicht in diesen Bereich, sie schreiben meist verständlich, es ist aber nunmal so, daß es auf jede vernünftige Antwort auf meine Angaben zehn Trittbrettfahrer kommen, die keine Quellennachweise für nötig halten, wenn man nur behauptet, daß ich falsch liege, aber jede meiner Aussage mit fundierten Quellen belegt haben wollen, ohne die entprechenden Quellen dann auch zu konsultieren...

Wenn ich sage 1+1=2 und jemand dann einen Quellennachweis fordert, dann solle er doch mal seine Rechnung aufstellen


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Übrigens, für Foren mag Wikipedia noch eine ganz gute Quelle sein - auch wenn es viele für fraglich halten. Für jeden anderen Text - sowohl wissenschaftlicher oder journalistischer Natur - kann man Wikipedia nicht mehr nutzen, zumal es auch nicht als offizielle Quelle betrachtet wird.


In einem Test hat sich mal herausgestellt das Wikipedia mehr Suchergebnisse und auch richtigere Ergebnisse findet als es zum Beispiel in der aktuellen Brockhausaugabe der Fall ist.  Das gute an Wiki ist ja das dort dann oftmals auch Quellen verlinkt sind, die wiederum strittige Thesen belegen können. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (19. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich will das Regime nicht schön reden sondern lediglich aufzeigen das es bei aller zu Recht negativer Kritik auch Ansätze gab, die man heute durchaus weiterentwickeln und verbessern könnte. Beispielsweise:


Das ist richtig, bei einigen Menschen (ein User ist ja auch hier am posten, der in eine ähnliche Richtung geht), führt das aber dazu das ganze Regime plötzlich schönzureden ala "Stasi sind doch Menschenfreunde". Warum derjenige User auf meine Kritik daran nicht eingeht ist mir schon durchaus bewusst, da hat halt jemand wieder die Scheuklappen auf 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Diskussion: Unmöglich...


Mit Leuten, die die Stasi als Menschenfreunde bezeichnen? Nein, sicher nicht. Da hat muss derjenige ja schon ne dickere Brille als Honecker aufgehabt haben 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Sie argumentieren ohne jedes Wissen und kopieren Beiträger von anderen Seiten, ohne dies anzugeben. Geht nach Hause!


und das ausgerechnet der, der nix besseres in der Hand hat als Wikipedia zu kopieren, wo er doch vor folgendes gesagt hat:

"Ich räume einer Pressemitteilung deutlich höhre Glaubwürdigkeit ein, als wikipedia, das überhaupt nichts sieht, weil jeder was schreiben kann und andere Wikis nach seinem Gusto löschen, modifizieren und ergänzen kann..."
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...icklungsmaessig-das-schlusslicht-europas.html

btw, warum zitierst du nicht folgende sätze aus wikipedia?

"Dennoch waren in der DDR in einigen Bereichen fast immer Konsumgüter knapp. Für einen Autokauf musste man sich beispielsweise anmelden, um dann, je nach Modell, bis zu 15 Jahre warten zu müssen (zu vergleichsweise hohen Preisen). Ein „Schwarzmarkt“ wurde teilweise geduldet, so dass die Wartezeit durch Zahlung eines höheren Preises umgangen werden konnte."

oder auch

"Die Versorgung mit knappen Gütern wie Telefonanschlüssen oder Baumaterial hing vielfach von Beziehungen oder Zufall ab, nicht selten spielte auch die jeweilige politische Einstellung eine Rolle."

Und bei soviel Revisionistischen Anklängen, willst du hier noch was von "Fakten" erzählen?


----------



## james07 (19. März 2009)

@micha die Stempelkarte zum Führerschein war immer nach 3 Monaten wieder sauber, bzw 4 Monaten je nach dem.
klar der Westen hatte auch Sandman aber wie der aussah, da wäre selbst der Holzmichel sofort gestorben, unserer war einfach beliebter bei den Kindern Ost wie West!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. März 2009)

Wie alt seit ihr eigentlich? Ich (Ossi) mit meinen 26 Jahren kann hier nicht mitreden. Dazu war ich zu jung als die Mauer fiel.


----------



## JePe (19. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Geh mal auf den wikipedia-Link, da siehst Du massenhaft Quellennachweise für die dortigen Angaben. Diese auch noch hierhin zu kopieren, ist wohl nicht notwendig.



Ich sehe dort Vokabeln wie "Nationaleinkommen", was nicht einem BIP (das in der Bundesrepublik vom Statistischen Bundesamt transparent berechnet wird - woher stammen die Zahlen, aus denen das Nationaleinkommen hergeleitet wurde?) gleichgesetzt werden kann und ohnehin keine Rueckschluesse auf individuelle Lebensverhaeltnisse zuliesse. Oder Begriffe wie "Valutamark", was am ehesten der D-Mark entspricht, aber nicht handelbaren und Kursschwankungen unterliegenden Devisen. Eben ein Aepfel-vs.-Birnen-Ding. Was ja auch die Intention war / ist.

Was ich nicht sehe, sind nachpruefbare Quellen fuer bestimmte wesentliche Behauptungen (10tgroesstes Industrieland - auf der Basis welcher und vor allem woher stammender Kennzahlen bestimmt?).

Was mir ausserdem etwas zu kurz kommt, sind Ereignisse wie die Niederschlagung des Aufstandes von 1953 oder die Rolle der DDR beim Eingreifen des Warschauer Paktes waehrend des sog. Prager Fruehlings. Das Kapitel "Wahlfaelschung" habe ich ebenfalls nicht finden koennen. Ohnehin wird den Schattenseiten der DDR gefuehlt weniger Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt als ihren (vermeintlichen) Staerken?

Egal, wie sehr Du und Deinesgleichen auch lamentiert:

_Im letzten Jahr ihres Bestehens betrugen die Zinsen (!) der angehaeuften Schulden der DDR etwa 60 Prozent der insgesamten Exporterloese. Punkt._

_Die Produktivitaet im industriellen Sektor wurde im Vergleich zur Bundesrepublik auf 15 ... 20 Prozent geschaetzt. Punkt._

_Das Equipment im industriellen Sektor war zu erheblichen Teilen (geschaetzt wird: 40 Prozent) ueber 50 Jahre alt. Punkt._

Innerhalb des damaligen Ostblocks mag die DDR fuehrend gewesen sein, ja. Unter Blinden ist der Einaeugige eben Koenig.

*Quellen:
*
*Hertle, Hans-Hermann, Der Fall der Mauer. Die unbeabsichtigte Selbstaufloesung des SED-Staates.

Jarausch, Konrad H., Die unverhoffte Einheit 1989-1990.

Maier, Charles S., Das Verschwinden der DDR und der Untergang des Kommunismus.*

Du googlest lieber, anstatt Buecher zu lesen? Dann empfehle ich Dir folgenden Suchbegriff:

*GVS b 5-1158/89*


----------



## Bucklew (19. März 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie alt seit ihr eigentlich? Ich (Ossi) mit meinen 26 Jahren kann hier nicht mitreden. Dazu war ich zu jung als die Mauer fiel.


Nicht alt genug um sie miterlebt zu haben. dennoch kann (und sollte!) man sich über die Geschichte und besonders die des eigenen Landes informieren. 

Zuletzt habe ich z.B. den alten Atomschutzbunker der SED-Regierung besucht, bevor er endgültig versiegelt wurde:

Bunker Komplex 5000 ? Wikipedia

Das sorgt auch schon für genug Respekt vor so tollen Dingen wie atomarer Abschreckung. 

btw: das erschreckenste ist imho, dass man jedes der "in der DDR war aber x besser"-argument 1:1 auf den NS-Staat kopieren kann. aber gut, gibt ja auch vollidioten, die den gern wieder hätten


----------



## james07 (19. März 2009)

wenn du richtig gelesen hättest kennst du paar angaben. Habe die 16 Jahre erlebt also garnix im Vergleich zu anderen. Aber das alles gehört halt zur deutschen Geschichte dazu, und damit sollte man sich auch hin und wieder auseinandersetzen.
Egal was in den vielen JAhren war, es gab und es wird immer so sein es gibt posetives und negatives, dass eine zieht das andere immer mit.
Beispiele gefällig:
3 Reich Autobahn entwickelt damit wir heute 250 fahren können  damalige Gedanke war aber anders
DDR das alle Kinder in den Kika kommen war gut, aber nachteil die Kid´s wurden von Anfang an ins System eingebunden bis zur Laufbahn Armee
und so weiter ob Deutsches Reich, Drittes Reich, DDr, BRD, oder heute wieder Deutschland alles hat irgendwo was poestives gehabt aber eben auch negatives.
Wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten.


----------



## Woohoo (19. März 2009)

Die erste Autobahn gab es schon vor 1933 und geplant waren die Autobahnen auch schon viel früher.  Das Schnurrbärtchen hat nur einen bereits ausgearbeiteten Plan umgesetzt und nix entwickelt.


----------



## kmf (19. März 2009)

Ich kenne die DDR nur aus meinen beruflichen Berlin Aufenthalten in den 70- und 80er Jahren. Damals bin ich oft am Checkpoint Charlie nach Ostberlin gewechselt. War durch die S-Bahn die bequemste Route - von Wannsee über Bahnhof Zoo nach Endstation Friedrichsstraße. Hab sogar einige Bekanntschaften "drüben" geschlossen, wovon eine bis in die heutige Zeit fortbesteht.

Mein damaliger Eindruck: Ach du schei0. Aber das Essen war im Gegensatz zu Westberlin richtig preiswert. 

Gab auch echt viele richtig aufgeschlossene Mädels.  Meine Jeans, meist Levis, bin ich oft losgeworden. 

Und keiner ist damals an mich rangetreten und hat mir ein nicht ausschlagbares Angebot gemacht. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich nur den falschen Job.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die DDR ist zusammengebrochen, die UDSSR genauso. Warum, wenn da alles so toll war?



Hier gehts darum, dass nicht alles toll war, aber einiges 

Aber ums kurz zu beantworten: Kapitalistisches Denken in der Bevölkerung und diktatorisches bei der Führung ergibt eben keinen funktionierenden Kommunismus.
Und selbst wenn er funktioniert hätte, hätte er es noch verdammt schwer im direkten Zweikampf mit dem Westen gehabt.



sportline105 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir ansehe, welche läche das ehemalige "Chemiekombinat Bitterfeld" zu DDR-zeiten hatte, und wie viel dieser fläche heutzutage leer steht, dann fragt man sich schon, ob heutzutage wirklich alles besser ist.



Der Umweltschutz auf alle Fälle 



> wenn man "eingesperrt" ist, will man halt raus, und wenn es die mauer nicht gegeben hätte, würde es die ddr vllt immer noch geben?! wer weiß



Die Mauer wurde errichtet, um die Abwanderung von Bevölkerung (gerade besser ausgebildeter) zu stoppen. Ohne Mauer hätte die Existenz der DDR schon viel früher geendet - oder zumindest die ihrer Bevölkerung oder ihres Wirtschaftsystems 
(Je nach anderen repressalien und idealistischer/realistischer Sichtweite der Westdeutschen: für Leute, die deutlich unter dem Bevölkerungsschnitt leben, hätte sich die Einwanderung in ein Land mit dem Sozialsystem der DDR gelohnt, solange es keine Repessionen gibt. Für Leute, die oberhalb leben, hätte sich die Auswanderung gelohnt. Auf die Art wäre die DDR in kurzer Zeit ausgeblutet. Mit Repressalien hätten alle auswandern wollen  )



micha2 schrieb:


> naja, die autos, welche da verkauft werden müssen liegen schon auf einem sehr hohen niveau. ne golfklasse ist es nicht. sogar autos wie opel vectra oder vw passat betrifft es nicht wenn sie nicht gerade neu gekauft wurden.



Also ich kenn Leute, die mussten ihren 10+ Jahre alten Bora an n Familienmitglied "verkaufen". (günstigerweise in einer Gegend, in der man ohne Auto definitiv keine Chance auf nen Job hat...)



> ja, offiziell gab es keine arbeitslosen. allerdings haben in dem von dir angesprochenen chemiekombinat, mal krass augedrückt, 10 leute ein fass geschleppt, was im westen 1 mann mit gabelstabler machte.



Macht unter den Gesichtspunkten des Sozialismus ja auch Sinn: Die 10 Leute sollen eh ihren Anteil der Gesamtwirtschaftsleistung erhalten, sie kosten somit nichts (extra). Der Gabelstapler schon, den kann man also einsparen. 



> um mal auf hartz4 zurückzukommen.
> meine frau verdient halbtags ca. 800€ monatlich.
> mein verdienst liegt bei ca. 1600€ monatlich.
> dazu kommt das kindergeld für 2 kinder von 328€ monatlich.
> ...



1100€ Wohnung für nen 4 köpfigen Haushalt?
Das wird vermutlich nicht akzeptiert werden, steigert hier aber die Leistungen.
Vielleicht ne ~800€ Wohnung (hängt natürlich auch von der Region ab).
Und das Gehalt ist vor dem Abzug aller laufenden Abgaben (Versicherungen,...) und ihr erhaltet auch keinerlei Steuerrückzahlung, Weichnachtsgeld, Zuschläge, sonstige Leistungen vom Arbeitgeber,...?




JePe schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht glauben, was ich hier lese.



Das aus bestimmten individuellen Gründen eine sehr explizite Einstellung zur DDR hast, haben wir ja schon ausdiskutiert 



> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, welche Aussage das ueber die DDR trifft? Immerhin ist die ja das Topic.



Das Post gehört noch zu den verschobenen, stellt aber bereits einen Vergleich zwischen den Verhältnissen eines armen DDRlers und eines armen "Ossis" dar.



> Bei diesem Schwachsinn, vorgetragen von jemandem, der das, worueber er spricht, maximal aus dem Fernsehen kennt, kann ich wirklich kaum noch an mich anhalten.



Ich geb zu, dass sich meine persönlichen Erfahrungen in Grenzen halten (zu mir waren sie immer nett und ich hab mir das "pöse grüne Männer" auch verkniffen, als sie meine Spielzeugautos auseinandernehmen wollten), aber ich hab genug Geschichten aus erster Hand gehört (und zwar zum überwiegenden Teil von Leuten, die alles andere als Führungs-konform waren), um mir ein Bild zu machen, das aus dem Fernsehen hinausgeht.
Und Lebensumstände, die annähernd denen der letzten Jahre entsprechen, habe ich auch mit ausreichend "Bewußtsein" wahrgenommen.



> Wehrerziehung an Schusswaffen, Unterbringung in Ferien- und Wehrlagern mit dem Ziel der systematischen Vereinnahmung des Individuums und Losloesung aus familiaeren Strukturen, reines Predigen von Hass an jeder erdenklichen Stelle und laengst nicht nur im beruehmt-beruechtigten Staatsbuergerkundeunterricht, Fackelzuege nach Nazimuster, das alles und noch viel mehr subsummierst Du mit "idealistischer Einfaerbung"?





> vor allem durch Realitaetsferne glaenzt.



Wenn Beobachtungen der Realität noch zu realitätsfern sind...
wirds schwierig.



> Aber genau diese Qualitaet von Diskussion ist das Problem, dass auch vom linken Rand aus hemmungslos ausgeschlachtet wird - man nehme erschuetterndes Unwissen, garniere es mit ein paar frechen Luegen und voila! Fertig ist das Arbeiter- und Bauernparadies.



Wem genau möchtest du hier Lügen vorwerfen und kannst du die entsprechenden Beweise vorlegen, dass seine Aussage definitiv eine Lüge war?
*Punktezettel zück*



JePe schrieb:


> 1. Moderator ehrenhalber?



Moderieren kann jeder, der es kann.



> Soziale Sicherheit (fuer diejenigen, die "mitgemacht", mindestens aber "gekuscht" haben - nicht aber fuer staatsfeindliche Elemente, die partout das Denken nicht bleiben lassen wollten).



Interessanterweise sogar für Leute, die ihre Karriere im System damit begonnen haben, eine Teilnahme an der FDJ zu verweigern.



> Und da das Allgemeinwissen ueber die tatsaechlichen Lebensumstaende in der DDR erschreckend gering ist, gibt es da einen fruchtbaren Boden, der vom linken Rand aus maessig subtil fleissig bestellt wird.



Man beachte z.B. die Wahlerfolge der Linken in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen Bundesländern, wo bekanntermaßen besonders viele keine Ahnung über die Lebensumstände in der DDR haben?



> Konnte man in der DDR auch gut leben? Aber Hallo. Man konnte unter Erich H. gut leben - so wie unter Josef S., Adolf H.  und vermutlich auch Attila dem Hunen. Aber weder trifft das eine Aussage ueber das gesellschaftliche System noch wuensche ich mir deshalb einen der Fantastic Four zurueck.



Ich geb zu, dass ich mir ne Diskussion über die positiven Aspekte der letzten drei unter moderativen Aspekten nicht wirklich wünsche - aber: Ja.
N kleiner Unterschied ist aber noch: Um ganz-gut zu leben, musste man unter E.H. niemanden Umbringen oder sonstwie schädigen. Maximal die Unterstützung verweigern.
Das ist dann doch ein qualitativer Unterschied zum Rest der Liste.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Oh, Danke für diese Bewertung, ich hatte schon befürchtet, als roter Klassenfeind dazustehen, ja, als Stalinist und so weiter dazustehen, womit dieser Beitrag ja als hemmungslos undifferinziert bezeichnet werden würde



Mich wundert, dass noch so wenig Vorwürfe in Richtung idealistisch-getäuscht kamen.
Aber allgemein ist es relativ sinnlos, jemanden in einer Debatte über die DDR als "roten Klassenfeind" zu bezeichnen. Damit würde man ihn ja quasi zum Experten ernennen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Bürger der ehemaligen DDR die sich heutzutage noch viel an diese Zeiten zurücksehnen, sind doch überwiegend diejenigen die zu DDR Zeiten kaum etwas auszustehen hatten weil sie entweder, wie schon erwähnt, mit dem sozialistischen Strom mitschwammen oder Scheuklappen auf hatten.
> Wer jedoch ganz anderer Einstellung gegenüber dem Sozialismus war, der erinnert sich maximal an schöne private Erlebnisse zurück - mehr aber auch nicht.



Es ist aber schon festzustellen, dass es eine recht hohe Anzahl von Leuten gibt, die sich an einige positive (und nicht ausschließlich private) Aspekte zurückerinnern können...
(Zugegeben: Einige dieser positiven Erinnerungen sind zwar nicht privat, aber auch nicht ganz im Sinne des Systems gewesen  )




> Und wo ist der ganze Reichtum geblieben?
> In den Betrieben, Schulen und und und ist davon leider kaum etwas angekommen.



Zyniker würden sagen: Im Westen.

Festhalten könnte man aber noch, dass es bei einer möglichst gleichmäßigen Verteilung naturgemäß nichts besonders positiv auffällt, wogegen man (gerade bei leichter ideologischer Vorbelastung) bei einem heterogenen System leicht die Tiefpunkte unterschätzen kann.
Um einem Land, dass in der Entwicklung meilenweit hinterherhinkte und mit einem massiven Bremsklotz gestartet ist, eine positive Bilanz im Vergleich zur BRD zu bescheinigen, dürfte es aber sicherlich nicht reichen.



DOTL schrieb:


> Wurde der Marshall-Plan nicht auch allen Staaten angeboten? Stalin sowie die anderen osteuropäischen Länder wollten daran aber nicht teilhaben.



Stalin wollte daran nicht teilhaben.
Die DDR hatte keine Entscheidungsgewalt 
(und die anderen osteuropäischen Länder oft nur eingeschränkt)



> Wenn man aber von "Reparationsleistungen" sprichst, dann sollte man bedenken, dass die Verschuldung der heutigen BRD ziemlich vielschichtig aufgebaut ist. 2006 betrug die öffentliche Verschuldung der BRD rund 1500 Mrd Euro. Möchte man das auffschlüsseln, wird man 890 Mrd. für den Bund, 310 Mrd. der alten Bundesländer, 75 Mrd. der neuen Länder, 94 Mrd. der Stadtstaaten, 69 Mrd. der Gemeinden der alten Bundesländer, 14 Mrd. der ostdeutschen Gemeinden und 15 Mrd. Euro aus ERP Sondervermögen.
> Die Zahlen habe ich gerade aus dem Statistischen Jahrbuch von 2007 abgetippt.
> 
> Als Fazit kann man also festhalten, dass die heutige BRD noch rund 15 Mrd. Euro Schulden aus ERP Sondervermögen aufzuweisen hat. Nun muss man aber noch wissen, dass der offizielle Name des Marshall-Plans im Englischen eigentlich ERP heißt.



Falls du damit darauf hinaus willst, dass die BRD bis heute an den Reparationsleistungen schuftet:
Stimmt so gesehen, aber genau das ist der Unterschied. Die DDR musste Reparation sofort und z.T. in Form von Produktionsmitteln, Infrastruktur,... zahlen (es gibt bis heute Bahnstrecken, entlang derer jeder Bahnhof zwei Bahnsteige hat, jeder Übergang Platz für zwei Züge bietet,... - deren zweites Gleis sich aber in Sibirien befindet), was einen zügigen Start in die zweite Hälfte des 20.Jhd. unmöglich machte. (zumal die großen Industriezentren schon vor dem Krieg eher im Bereich der späteren BRD lagen)
Die BRD darf im Gegenzug mit der Zahlung warten, wenn die Inflation sie in ein Taschengeld verwandelt hat...



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Du hast irgentwie schon recht, aber so wie ich davon ausgehe, daßniemand einfach irgentwelche Märchen postet, um darauf seine Argumentation zu stützen, tu ich es selbst auch nicht.



Bei reinen Meinungen mag das klappen (dass reine Meinungen und insbesondere deren Wiederkäuen keine Bereicherung der Diskussion darstellen, hab ich an anderer Stelle ja schon geäußert), aber wenn zwei Leute gegenteilige Aussagen als "Fakten" posten, dann muss wohl einer von beiden Märchen erzählen (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt) und für eine weitere Diskussion muss mittels Quellen geklärt werden, wer recht hat.
Idealerweise macht das jeder sofort, damit die Sache schlank und die Diskussion flüssig bleibt. Notfalls geht halt der Zweite als leuchtendes Vorbild voran, inbesondere jemand mit eher nicht etablierten Thesen ist da gefragt. (z.B. dass die DDR eine hohe wirtschaftliche Leistung hatte. Ich persönlich würde auf den ersten Blick sagen, dass man das aufgrund des Wirtschaftsystems nichtmal mit dem Westen vergleichen könnte)



> Aber ich komme DIR entgegen:



So ists brav


----------



## JePe (20. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Mauer wurde errichtet, um die Abwanderung von Bevölkerung (gerade besser ausgebildeter) zu stoppen.



Genaugenommen wurde sie sogar ausschliesslich zu diesem Zweck errichtet. Ganz im Geiste Lenins (wer nicht arbeitet, braucht auch nicht zu essen) waren naemlich bezeichnenderweise Rentner die einzigen, die annaehernd problemlos Reisen gen Westen antreten konnten - in der Hoffnung, sie kaemen nie wieder.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wem genau möchtest du hier Lügen vorwerfen und kannst du die entsprechenden Beweise vorlegen, dass seine Aussage definitiv eine Lüge war?



Ich habe keine persoenliche Anschuldigung erhoben, sondern ein Phaenomen erklaert - naemlich den Zulauf fuer die Linke, auch als diese noch PDS hiess.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessanterweise sogar für Leute, die ihre Karriere im System damit begonnen haben, eine Teilnahme an der FDJ zu verweigern.



Haetten sie auch die "Teilnahme" am Wehrdienst verweigert, haetten sie keine Karriere gehabt. Karriere implizierte, Teil des Systems zu werden - in einer Uniform oder mit einem Parteiabzeichen. In einem Land, in dem alles und jedes ideologisiert und die "sozialistische Persoenlichkeit" (uebrigens das gesetzlich festgeschriebene Ziel des heute umjubelten "Bildungs"systems der DDR) und nicht etwa das Individuum die Masslatte war, auch eigentlich logisch und unausweichlich?

Und ja, vermutlich konnten auch die Bausoldaten noch irgendwie leben. Konnten sie "gut" leben? Ansichtssache. Viele Menschen definieren "gut" oder "schlecht" scheinbar ueber Kontoauszug und Koerperfett; manche haengen diese Entscheidung aber auch an nicht greifbaren Werten wie "frei" und "unfrei" auf. Weshalb meine Vermutung ist, dass es ihnen eher nicht gut ging.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man beachte z.B. die Wahlerfolge der Linken in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen Bundesländern, wo bekanntermaßen besonders viele keine Ahnung über die Lebensumstände in der DDR haben?



Pauschal nicht beantwortbar. Wenn der Waehler / die Waehlerin jung genug ist, um die DDR nicht selbst bewusst erlebt zu haben, steht in der Tat zu besorgen, dass er / sie nichts ueber sie weiss und stattdessen mit Halbwahrheiten und Ganzluegen von denen indoktriniert ist, die sich das Scheitern ihrer Lebensluege nicht eingestehen wollen. Bei der aelteren Klientel waere zu ueberpruefen, ob die Linke tatsaechlich mit Pro-Ost- oder nicht eher aus enttaeuschter Anti-West-Motivation gewaehlt wird. Und das es Profiteure des Systems gab, die sich komfortabel in ihm eingerichtet haben und es nun vermissen, glaube ich nur zu gern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um ganz-gut zu leben, musste man unter E.H. niemanden Umbringen oder sonstwie schädigen. Maximal die Unterstützung verweigern.
> Das ist dann doch ein qualitativer Unterschied zum Rest der Liste.



"Schaedigen" ist relativ. In die Privat- und Intimsphaere des Individuums eindringen und Informationen weiterzugeben halte ich absolut fuer "schaedigen". Sich staendig ueber die Schulter zu schauen, weil man befuerchten muss, beobachtet und belauscht zu werden, ist ein omnipraesenter Schaden, den das System DDR an allen seinen (nonkonformen) Buergern angerichtet hat. Das ist dann zwar immer noch ein qualitativer Unterschied - aber mehr eben nicht. Daran krankt auch die ganze Ost / Westdiskussion: das oft als letzte Zuflucht das dritte Reich herhalten muss. Dessen Auswuechse waren zwar die schlimmeren (obwohl der Kommunismus mehr Menschenleben gefordert hat als der Nationalsozialismus), aber davon wird die DDR auch nicht besser.


----------



## orca113 (20. März 2009)

Ich bin kein Mod aber ich verfolge diesen Thread sehr gerne aber es fält sehr sehr schwer diese ellenlangen Posts zu lesen. Könnten sich die schreibwütigen etwas kürzer fassen aber dafür öfter mal was posten?



> [In die Privat- und Intimsphaere des Individuums eindringen und Informationen weiterzugeben halte ich absolut fuer "schaedigen". Sich staendig ueber die Schulter zu schauen, weil man befuerchten muss, beobachtet und belauscht zu werden, ist ein omnipraesenter Schaden, den das System DDR an allen seinen (nonkonformen) Buergern angerichtet hat./QUOTE]
> 
> Klar,sowas ist ja auch nicht gerade förderlich für das zusammen leben.Oder doch? Würden die Leute die in der DDR lebten eher sagen die Menschen lebten zu DDR Zeiten enger miteinander oder eher jetzt?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Würden die Leute die in der DDR lebten eher sagen die Menschen lebten zu DDR Zeiten enger miteinander oder eher jetzt?


Ich würde schon sagen, das die Leute in der DDR enger miteinander lebten als es im heutigen Deutschland der Fall ist.
In der DDR herrschte nicht solch hoher Egoismus wie es heutzutage der Fall ist.


----------



## Seppelchen (20. März 2009)

Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man mit *Egoismus* einfach nicht weit gekommen ist. Wenn man was brauchte, musst man sich das halt "beschaffen" und das ging am einfachsten mit vielen *Freunden* und wenn man mit anderen "kooperiert" hat. (Erzählen zumindest die Eltern meiner Freundin immer)

Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Viele Leute heute denken eben nur noch an sich. *Aber irgendwann kommt alles auf einen zurüc*k...
Wenn man sich nicht auch einfach mal etwas selbstlos um andere kümmert, dann kann man das eben auch nicht von anderen erwarten. Und dann steht man beim nächsten Umzug eben alleine da! (Hab ich neulich erlebt, zum Glück war ich nicht der der umgezogen ist!)

Trotzdem ist die DDR *menschenverachtend* gewesen. Der Mensch tendiert immer dazu vergangenes eher positiv zu bewerten und die Gegenwart um so kritischer.
Es heißt nicht nur Meckerossi, sondern *Meckerdeutscher* und wahrscheinlich auch Meckermensch!


----------



## Bleipriester (20. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @Bleipriester
> Dein Zitat aus Wiki sind zwar Fakten zur DDR.
> Wie es aber dazu kam - die Hintergründe - steht leider nicht geschrieben.
> All das (siehe Wiki) was in der DDR unter Führung der SED Bonzen erreicht wurde, erreichte man nur durch Unterdrückung, Überwachung und Einschüchterung des eigenen Volkes.


Wie ich schon in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread sagte (Stasi hier, Mauer dort), waren die innenpolitischen Begebenheiten nicht Thema, sondern, wie der Thread-Name schon fragt, ob wirklich alles schlechter war. Dazu habe ich angeführt, daß es zumindest keine Existenzängste gegeben hat. Und die Wirtschaft eben nicht klein war, sondern stark war. Daß die DDR eben auch kein Isolationsstaat war und so weiter.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Mit Leuten, die die Stasi als Menschenfreunde bezeichnen? Nein, sicher nicht. Da hat muss derjenige ja schon ne dickere Brille als Honecker aufgehabt haben


Du stellst das absichtlich falsch da, um keine Argumente suchen zu müssen. Ich sagte, daß die Stasi-Leute im Gegensatz zu den Organen der anderen Sowjetnationen geradzu Menschenfreunde waren. Entweder, daß geht über Deinen Verstand, oder aber Du willst nur stören und lügen. Beides prädestiniert Dich nicht, mitzureden! Deswegen: Diskussion: UNMÖGLICH!



Bucklew schrieb:


> und das ausgerechnet der, der nix besseres in der Hand hat als Wikipedia zu kopieren, wo er doch vor folgendes gesagt hat:
> 
> "Ich räume einer Pressemitteilung deutlich höhre Glaubwürdigkeit ein, als wikipedia, das überhaupt nichts sieht, weil jeder was schreiben kann und andere Wikis nach seinem Gusto löschen, modifizieren und ergänzen kann..."


In diesem Fall sind die Informationen bezüglich der DDR durch viele Quellenangaben belegt und unstrittig.



Bucklew schrieb:


> "Dennoch waren in der DDR in einigen Bereichen fast immer Konsumgüter knapp. Für einen Autokauf musste man sich beispielsweise anmelden, um dann, je nach Modell, bis zu 15 Jahre warten zu müssen (zu vergleichsweise hohen Preisen). Ein „Schwarzmarkt“ wurde teilweise geduldet, so dass die Wartezeit durch Zahlung eines höheren Preises umgangen werden konnte."


10.000 Mark sind nicht wirklich viel für ein Auto, und wer 30.000 zahlte, bekam den Trabi laut wikipedia sofort, also ganz offiziell ohne Schwarzmarkt



Bucklew schrieb:


> oder auch
> 
> "Die Versorgung mit knappen Gütern wie Telefonanschlüssen oder Baumaterial hing vielfach von Beziehungen oder Zufall ab, nicht selten spielte auch die jeweilige politische Einstellung eine Rolle."


In den USA hätte ein Kommunist auch nichts bekommen... Baumaterial war dewegen knapp, weil das gigantische Wohnungsbauprogramm der DDR so viel verschlang, ich werde noch Zahlen dazu nennen, die man nicht eben googlen kann!



Bucklew schrieb:


> Und bei soviel Revisionistischen Anklängen, willst du hier noch was von "Fakten" erzählen?


Wer mir das Wort im Mund verdreht, braucht nicht von Fakten zu sprechen!





JePe schrieb:


> Ich sehe dort Vokabeln wie "Nationaleinkommen", was nicht einem BIP (das in der Bundesrepublik vom Statistischen Bundesamt transparent berechnet wird - woher stammen die Zahlen, aus denen das Nationaleinkommen hergeleitet wurde?) gleichgesetzt werden kann und ohnehin keine Rueckschluesse auf individuelle Lebensverhaeltnisse zuliesse. Oder Begriffe wie "Valutamark", was am ehesten der D-Mark entspricht, aber nicht handelbaren und Kursschwankungen unterliegenden Devisen. Eben ein Aepfel-vs.-Birnen-Ding. Was ja auch die Intention war / ist.


Dann lese richtig und du landest beim BIP pro Kopf...



JePe schrieb:


> Was ich nicht sehe, sind nachpruefbare Quellen fuer bestimmte wesentliche Behauptungen (10tgroesstes Industrieland - auf der Basis welcher und vor allem woher stammender Kennzahlen bestimmt?).


Wem zig Bücher und Aufsätze nicht reichen, der benötigt wohl eine Zeitmaschiene 



JePe schrieb:


> Was mir ausserdem etwas zu kurz kommt, sind Ereignisse wie die Niederschlagung des Aufstandes von 1953 oder die Rolle der DDR beim Eingreifen des Warschauer Paktes waehrend des sog. Prager Fruehlings. Das Kapitel "Wahlfaelschung" habe ich ebenfalls nicht finden koennen. Ohnehin wird den Schattenseiten der DDR gefuehlt weniger Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt als ihren (vermeintlichen) Staerken?


Für die Blinden und die Tauben noch ein allerletztes mal: Dieser Thread dreht sich darum, ob wirklich alles schlechter war in der DDR, er behandelt nicht die schlechten Dinge, weil von denen ja schon jeder als Kind erfahren hat.



JePe schrieb:


> _Im letzten Jahr ihres Bestehens betrugen die Zinsen (!) der angehaeuften Schulden der DDR etwa 60 Prozent der insgesamten Exporterloese. Punkt._


BRD-Schulden 1,7 Billion Euro! 



JePe schrieb:


> _Die Produktivitaet im industriellen Sektor wurde im Vergleich zur Bundesrepublik auf 15 ... 20 Prozent geschaetzt. Punkt._


Verdammt gut für ein von Moskau ausgesaugtes Land mit lediglich 17 Million Bürgern.



JePe schrieb:


> _Das Equipment im industriellen Sektor war zu erheblichen Teilen (geschaetzt wird: 40 Prozent) ueber 50 Jahre alt. Punkt._


Aha, ein Hammer ist 50, Jahre alt. Die DDR hat das weltweit erste zivile Düsenflugzeug gebaut. Mit einem 50 Jahre alten Hammer?



JePe schrieb:


> Innerhalb des damaligen Ostblocks mag die DDR fuehrend gewesen sein, ja. Unter Blinden ist der Einaeugige eben Koenig.


BRD-Marschall-Plan-Milliarden, DDR - Abbau von Industrie. Drehe es um, und die DDR wäre die stärkere deutsche Nation gewesen....





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Moderieren kann jeder, der es kann.


Könntest Du zu dieser Behauptung Quellenangaben machen?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass noch so wenig Vorwürfe in Richtung idealistisch-getäuscht kamen.
> Aber allgemein ist es relativ sinnlos, jemanden in einer Debatte über die DDR als "roten Klassenfeind" zu bezeichnen. Damit würde man ihn ja quasi zum Experten ernennen.


Typisch, wer nicht wächst, muß andere schrumpfen lassen, um größer zu wirken...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei reinen Meinungen mag das klappen (dass reine Meinungen und insbesondere deren Wiederkäuen keine Bereicherung der Diskussion darstellen, hab ich an anderer Stelle ja schon geäußert), aber wenn zwei Leute gegenteilige Aussagen als "Fakten" posten, dann muss wohl einer von beiden Märchen erzählen (beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt) und für eine weitere Diskussion muss mittels Quellen geklärt werden, wer recht hat.
> Idealerweise macht das jeder sofort, damit die Sache schlank und die Diskussion flüssig bleibt. Notfalls geht halt der Zweite als leuchtendes Vorbild voran, inbesondere jemand mit eher nicht etablierten Thesen ist da gefragt. (z.B. dass die DDR eine hohe wirtschaftliche Leistung hatte. Ich persönlich würde auf den ersten Blick sagen, dass man das aufgrund des Wirtschaftsystems nichtmal mit dem Westen vergleichen könnte)


Eine Deiner wenigen Antworten zu meinen Posts, deren Inhalt nicht ausschließlich der Beledigung meiner Person dient. Leider muß ich dazu noch erwähnen, daß diese Antwort überhaupt keinen Inhalt hat 

So, wie wäre es jetzt mal mit einer Diskussion zur DDR, und nicht, wie immer, eine Parade zur Wiedelegung aller miner Aussagen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. März 2009)

noch ein paar Fakten:

ohne die DDR kein Sputnik
Wirtschaft wurde erst zur Wendezeit meist für eine D-Mark kaputt gemacht/verscherbelt ok sie war meistens ehe nicht geeignet für den Wettbewerb aber zu Zeiten der Planwirtschaft ganz ok für Kommunistische Bruder-Staat verhältnisse

im Osten haben mehr Frauen arbeit gehabt als im Westen und die Kinderbetreuung war wesentlich besser geregelt

die Schulen waren auch besser aber wohl vergleichbar mit den Verhältnissen heute in N-Korea oder China


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Dazu habe ich angeführt, daß es zumindest keine Existenzängste gegeben hat. Und die Wirtschaft eben nicht klein war, sondern stark war. Daß die DDR eben auch kein Isolationsstaat war und so weiter.


Natürlich hatten die Bürger der DDR keine Existenzängste. Warum auch..., Lebensmittel und Wohnungen waren ja dermaßen hoch Subventioniert, und einer Arbeit konnte jeder nachgehen der Arbeitswillig war.
Und sicherlich war die Wirtschaft stark, nur wo gingen die Produkte hin - überwiegend ins kapitalistische Außland um an Harte Devisen zu kommen. Dennoch hatte die DDR ständig mit Devisenknappheit zu kämpfen.
Und nein, die DDR war natürlich kein "Isolationsstaat". Denn auch die DDR musste sich gezwungenermaßen im kapitalistischen Außland präsentieren um an Verträge für den In und Export zu bekommen. Um mehr ging es der SED Führung deshalb fast gar nicht. 
Auch wurden die Bürger der DDR nicht komplett vom Außland isoliert - sie durften wenn es der Geldbeutel erlaubte Reisen, leider nur überwiegend ins sozialistische Außland.

Wie ich schon erwähnte. Alles was du aufgeführt hast waren nur gut ausschauende Fakten. Kennt man aber die Hintergründe dazu, wie es dazu gekommen ist - dann schlägt man die Arme über den Kopf zusammen.


----------



## JePe (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Baumaterial war dewegen knapp, weil das gigantische Wohnungsbauprogramm der DDR so viel verschlang, ich werde noch Zahlen dazu nennen, die man nicht eben googlen kann!


 
Das gigantische Wohnungsbauprogramm konnte nicht verhindern, dass erhebliche Teile Ostdeutschlands buchstaeblich zerfielen. Und wenn man Deine Zahlen schon nicht ergooglen kann, solltest Du um so mehr eine nachpruefbare Quellenangabe hinzufuegen.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 10.000 Mark sind nicht wirklich viel für ein Auto, und wer 30.000 zahlte, bekam den Trabi laut wikipedia sofort, also ganz offiziell ohne Schwarzmarkt


 
10.000 Mark bei einem durchschnittlichen Nettoeinkommen von 750,- ist nicht viel? Aha.

Und Nein, auch fuer 30.000 (ist das denn wenigstens viel ... ?) gab es das Auto nicht von jetzt auf sofort.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wem zig Bücher und Aufsätze nicht reichen, der benötigt wohl eine Zeitmaschiene


 
Ein Link genuegt voellig.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Dann lese richtig und du landest beim BIP pro Kopf...


 
Nein, ich lande bei einer nicht belegten Behauptung und einer Hand voll Zahlen, die ein Nationaleinkommen abbilden sollen. Leider ohne Angabe, wie dieses errechnet wurde und woher die dafuer notwendigen Zahlen stammen. Wie gesagt, ein Link genuegt voellig.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> BRD-Schulden 1,7 Billion Euro!


 
Bei minimaler Staatsverschuldung, haette es die Rezession nicht gegeben einem ausgeglichenen Staatsaushalt und keinen Problemen, Darlehen zu bekommen. Hast Du nach dem Aktenzeichen gesucht, das ich Dir empfohlen habe? Es haette Dich zu einer internen Lagebewertung der DDR-Oekonomie gefuehrt, die ... nun, sagen wir: weniger rosig ausfiel als Deine Propaganda.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Aha, ein Hammer ist 50, Jahre alt. Die DDR hat das weltweit erste zivile Düsenflugzeug gebaut. Mit einem 50 Jahre alten Hammer?


 
Fuenfzig Jahre zuvor war der Hammer neu.

Die erste Version des Duesenflugzeugs 152 ist uebrigens eine Attrappe gewesen, um die angereiste Parteifuehrung zufriedenzustellen. Das fertige Flugzeug enthielt vermutlich einen Konstruktionsfehler und stuerzte ab; das Projekt wurde daraufhin nicht mehr weiter verfolgt. Und inwieweit Ingenieurskunst eine Aussage ueber die Qualitaet von Produktionsmitteln treffen soll, erschliesst sich mir -wie so vieles, was Du von Dir gibst- nicht wirklich?



Bleipriester schrieb:


> BRD-Marschall-Plan-Milliarden, DDR - Abbau von Industrie. Drehe es um, und die DDR wäre die stärkere deutsche Nation gewesen....


 
Vielleicht, vielleicht nicht. Mangels Zeitmaschine kann ich das nicht beantworten. Fakt ist: sie unterlag und brach schlussendlich unter dem Druck ihrer Bevoelkerung zusammen (und wurde nicht etwa, wie von Dir im mutmasslich volltrunkenen Zustand behauptet, per Beschluss der SED an die Bundesrepublik angegliedert).

Ich fragte ja schon, wieso der DDR die Buerger davonliefen - und dabei Leib und Leben riskierten. Kannst Du mir das erklaeren?


----------



## Bleipriester (20. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Natürlich hatten die Bürger der DDR keine Existenzängste. Warum auch..., Lebensmittel und Wohnungen waren ja dermaßen hoch Subventioniert, und einer Arbeit konnte jeder nachgehen der Arbeitswillig war.


Ich kann daran nichts schlechtes erkennen...


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und sicherlich war die Wirtschaft stark, nur wo gingen die Produkte hin - überwiegend ins kapitalistische Außland um an Harte Devisen zu kommen. Dennoch hatte die DDR ständig mit Devisenknappheit zu kämpfen.


Das habe ich bereits erwähnt, in meinem ersten Post in diesem Thread...


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und nein, die DDR war natürlich kein "Isolationsstaat". Denn auch die DDR musste sich gezwungenermaßen im kapitalistischen Außland präsentieren um an Verträge für den In und Export zu bekommen. Um mehr ging es der SED Führung deshalb fast gar nicht.


Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Sowjetstaaten, war die DDR kein Ergebnis eines Landes, sondern nur das eines Teils eines Landes. Eine gänzliche Abtrennung war weder sinnvoll noch erwünscht. Die friedliche Koexistenz schloss Beziehungen in westliche Länder doch nicht aus...


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch wurden die Bürger der DDR nicht komplett vom Außland isoliert - sie durften wenn es der Geldbeutel erlaubte Reisen, leider nur überwiegend ins sozialistische Außland.


DDR-Bürger erhielten oft die Erlaubnis, in die BRD zu reisen. Im Rahmen der DDR-Familienzusammenführung war es sogar möglich, mittels Antrag eine Ausreisegenehmigung für immer zu erhalten.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie ich schon erwähnte. Alles was du aufgeführt hast waren nur gut ausschauende Fakten. Kennt man aber die Hintergründe dazu, wie es dazu gekommen ist - dann schlägt man die Arme über den Kopf zusammen.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Natürlich durften DDR Bürger ins kapitalistische Außland reisen. Aber nur wenn diese: gesundheitliche Gebrechen hatten, Rentner waren oder eben solche die stur zum Sozialismus eingestellt waren, wo man genau wusste die kommen eh wieder.
Und das "Auswandern ins kapitalistische Außland" war bei weiten nicht so leicht wie Du es dir vorstellst.
Mal abgesehen von den jahrelangen Wartezeiten, war dieses Vorhaben überwiegend verbunden mit mehreren Besuchen bei und von der Stasi. Wobei von seiten der Stasi den Außwanderungswilligen konsequenzen für die zurückgebliebenen Angehörigen angedroht wurden. Desweiteren wurden Außwanderungswillge vom Staat regelrecht von ihrem Eigentum enteignet.
All das ist einer Familie aus meiner Nachbarschaft passiert die damals aus der DDR Auswandern wollte.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wundert mich auch kein bischen....
Da Du, wie es mir scheint und schon eine ganze Weile vorkommt, absolut keinen Bezug zur DDR und Erfahrung mit der DDR hast.
Sorry ist aber so. Denn du bringst nur Fakten vor, und kennst null Hintergründe. Oder Du kennst sie, tust sie nur zu deinem Gunsten unterdrücken.


----------



## Bleipriester (20. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Natürlich durften DDR Bürger ins kapitalistische Außland reisen. Aber nur wenn diese: gesundheitliche Gebrechen hatten, Rentner waren oder eben solche die stur zum Sozialismus eingestellt waren, wo man genau wusste die kommen eh wieder.


Stimmt so nicht, die Geschichte zeigt ganz klar, daß auch systemkritische Künstler in die BRD durften...




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch kein bischen....
> Da Du, wie es mir scheint und schon eine ganze Weile vorkommt, absolut keinen Bezug zur DDR und Erfahrung mit der DDR hast.
> Sorry ist aber so. Denn du bringst nur Fakten vor, und kennst null Hintergründe. Oder Du kennst sie, tust sie nur zu deinem Gunsten unterdrücken.


Ich war kein DDR-Bürger, wenn Du das meinst. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich keine kenne.
Und warum sollte ich "Hintergründe" zu Tasachen unterdrücken wollen, ich bin nicht von der Stasi  "Folgen Sie und bitte unauffällig..."


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, die Geschichte zeigt ganz klar, daß auch systemkritische Künstler in die BRD durften...


Das waren aber auch ganz kleine Außnahmen. Und wie es kommen sollte, sind davon natürlich auch die meisten gleich im "Westen" geblieben.
Fakt ist, es gab xx Millionen DDR Bürger die nicht ins kapitalistische Ausland reisen durften.


----------



## Bleipriester (20. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das waren aber auch ganz kleine Außnahmen. Und wie es kommen sollte, sind davon natürlich auch die meisten gleich im "Westen" geblieben.
> Fakt ist, es gab xx Millionen DDR Bürger die nicht ins kapitalistische Ausland reisen durften.


Stimmt. Wenn das einzige Gute an einem Staat ist, daß man ihn verlassen darf, steht dieser doch ziemlich trostlos da


----------



## 4clocker (20. März 2009)

Das es immernoch ne riesen Kluft zwischen Ost und West gibt sieht man ja schon an dieser Diskusion hier, *20 Jahre später*. Und das wird in nochmal 20 Jahren bestimmt noch genau so sein, denn in den neuen Bundesländern ist auch immernoch alles ein bisschen anders


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wenn das einzige Gute an einem Staat ist, daß man ihn verlassen darf, steht dieser doch ziemlich trostlos da


Die DDR hätte in den ersten Jahren mächtig trostlos dagestanden wenn man den Bürgern das Reisen ins kapitalistische Ausland erlaubt hätte.
Ich würde aber mal behaupten, das sich das Ganze sicherlich eingependelt hätte, und viele wären trotz all dem wieder zurück gekommen. Nur soweit konnten oder wollten die Sturköppe der SED nicht denken.
Na ja, die Zeit ist zum Glück vorbei....

------------------


4clocker schrieb:


> Das es immernoch ne riesen Kluft zwischen Ost und West gibt sieht man ja schon an dieser Diskusion hier,....


Hier in diesem Thread gibts doch keinen Ost - West Konflikt
Zumindest nichts was ich darauf schließen könnte........


----------



## DaStash (20. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> ... nun, sagen wir: weniger rosig ausfiel als Deine Propaganda.


Du bist jedesmal ein Dejavuerlebnis. In nahezu jedem Thread musst du deine Diskussionspartner stets diffarmieren, insbesondere wenn du nicht mehr vermagst deren Meinung zu widerlegen. 
Anstatt immer nur nach Quellen etc. zu verlangen, könntest du ja einfach eine Gegenthese aufstellen und diese dann mit reichlich Quellangaben untermauern, so jedoch erweckst du, wie auch schon von anderen hier festgestellt, den Eindruck lediglich polemisch, diffarmierend und wenig konstruktiv der Debatte beizuwohnen.

Des Weiteren wäre es nett auch einmal auf das "eigentliche Thema" einzugehen. Oder möchtest du ernsthaft behaupten, dass alles, also 100%, an der DDR schlecht gewesen ist, bzw. das Nebeneffekte der DDR, wie hier schon viele aufgezählt(siehe Zusammengehörigkeit oder Kinderbetreuung etc.), genauso schlecht sind?





SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch kein bischen....
> Da Du, wie es mir scheint und schon eine ganze Weile vorkommt, absolut keinen Bezug zur DDR und Erfahrung mit der DDR hast.
> Sorry ist aber so. Denn du bringst nur Fakten vor, und kennst null Hintergründe. Oder Du kennst sie, tust sie nur zu deinem Gunsten unterdrücken.


Wenn es nach der Logik gehen würde, dann dürfte heute kaum noch einer über den zweiten Weltkrieg reden...^^



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich würde aber mal behaupten, das sich das Ganze sicherlich eingependelt hätte, und viele wären trotz all dem wieder zurück gekommen.


Was sie ja heute auch wieder tun. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das waren aber auch ganz kleine Außnahmen. Und wie es kommen sollte, sind davon natürlich auch die meisten gleich im "Westen" geblieben.


Quellen?

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zwei prominente Beispiele wären Manfred Krug und Nina Hagen.
Auch für die DDR prominente Sportler kamen nach ihrem Auslandsbesuch nicht mehr zurück. Wie zb. Falko Götz und Dirk Schlegel.


----------



## JePe (20. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Anstatt immer nur nach Quellen etc. zu verlangen, könntest du ja einfach eine Gegenthese aufstellen und diese dann mit reichlich Quellangaben untermauern(...)


 
Im Vergleich zu "Bleipriester" werfe ich mit Literatur- und Quellenangaben foermlich um mich:



JePe schrieb:


> *Quellen:*
> 
> *Hertle, Hans-Hermann, Der Fall der Mauer. Die unbeabsichtigte Selbstaufloesung des SED-Staates.*
> 
> ...


 
und



JePe schrieb:


> Die erste Version des Duesenflugzeugs 152 ist uebrigens eine Attrappe gewesen, um die angereiste Parteifuehrung zufriedenzustellen. Das fertige Flugzeug enthielt vermutlich einen Konstruktionsfehler und stuerzte ab; das Projekt wurde daraufhin nicht mehr weiter verfolgt. Und inwieweit Ingenieurskunst eine Aussage ueber die Qualitaet von Produktionsmitteln treffen soll, erschliesst sich mir -wie so vieles, was Du von Dir gibst- nicht wirklich?


 
Es faellt mir schwer zu glauben, dass Du diese Angaben, trotz Formatierung, nicht bemerkt haben sollst? Ansonsten empfehle ich nochmals die Webpraesenz der Bundeszentrale fuer politische Bildung, die zum Thema DDR sehr viel zu bieten hat. In der von mir benannten "Geheimen Verschlusssache" b 5-1158/89, die auf Wunsch von Honeckers Nachfolger Krenz ein ungeschminktes Bild der wirtschaftlichen Situation zeichnete, ist woertlich nachzulesen, dass mit Produktionsmitteln teilweise aus der Vorkriegszeit gearbeitet wurde und die DDR faktisch pleite war.

Wenn Du meine "Gegenthese" auch nicht bemerkt haben solltest, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht laut vorlesen lassen ... ?



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren wäre es nett auch einmal auf das "eigentliche Thema" einzugehen.


 
Auch das habe ich in drastischer Einfachheit laengst getan:



JePe schrieb:


> Daran krankt auch die ganze Ost / Westdiskussion: das oft als letzte Zuflucht das dritte Reich herhalten muss. Dessen Auswuechse waren zwar die schlimmeren (obwohl der Kommunismus mehr Menschenleben gefordert hat als der Nationalsozialismus), aber davon wird die DDR auch nicht besser.


 
Rot und braun liegen nicht nur im Farbspektrum oft dicht beieinander.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Haetten sie auch die "Teilnahme" am Wehrdienst verweigert, haetten sie keine Karriere gehabt.



Totalverweigerung hatte in der BRD auch nicht gerade positive Folgen...
In der DDR fehlte ein weitesgehend ziviler Ersatzdienst und der Dienst an sich war umfangreicher, ja - aber das sind beides keine DDR-spezifischen Merkmale.



> manche haengen diese Entscheidung aber auch an nicht greifbaren Werten wie "frei" und "unfrei" auf. Weshalb meine Vermutung ist, dass es ihnen eher nicht gut ging.



Wenn man eine Diskussion führt, in der eine gewisse Anzahl an Übeln akzeptiert und die Betrachtung ausdrücklich auch auf das verbleibende gerichtet werden soll und "eingeschränkte Freiheit" zu diesen akzeptierten Übeln gehört, dann ist es vermutlich nicht Ziel der Teilnehmenden, die Frage gut/nicht gut einzig und allein nach diesem Kriterium zu beurteilen...



> Pauschal nicht beantwortbar. Wenn der Waehler / die Waehlerin jung genug ist, um die DDR nicht selbst bewusst erlebt zu haben, steht in der Tat zu besorgen, dass er / sie nichts ueber sie weiss und stattdessen mit Halbwahrheiten und Ganzluegen von denen indoktriniert ist, die sich das Scheitern ihrer Lebensluege nicht eingestehen wollen. Bei der aelteren Klientel waere zu ueberpruefen, ob die Linke tatsaechlich mit Pro-Ost- oder nicht eher aus enttaeuschter Anti-West-Motivation gewaehlt wird. Und das es Profiteure des Systems gab, die sich komfortabel in ihm eingerichtet haben und es nun vermissen, glaube ich nur zu gern.



Ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch zu faul, eine Statistik über die Wählerzusammensetzung bei der Linken für einzelne Bundesländer zu finden, aber fakt ist, dass die PDS auch in den 90ern schon durchaus ansehnliche Ergebnisse feiern konnte.
Eine Anti-West-Motivation ist in diesem Kontext gleichbedeutend mit einer Pro-Ost-Motivation, da sich diese Art der Trennung und die sie vertretenen Parteien ausdrücklich über die Ablehnung des jeweils anderen Definieren.
D.h. es gibt auf dieser Achse keinen dritten Bereich, den der Wähler vielleicht auch meinen könnte und gerade in den Anfangsjahren hat sich die PDS auch nicht gerade mit neuen kreativen Ideen profiliert.



> "Schaedigen" ist relativ. In die Privat- und Intimsphaere des Individuums eindringen und Informationen weiterzugeben halte ich absolut fuer "schaedigen". Sich staendig ueber die Schulter zu schauen, weil man befuerchten muss, beobachtet und belauscht zu werden, ist ein omnipraesenter Schaden, den das System DDR an allen seinen (nonkonformen) Buergern angerichtet hat.



Das stimmt durchaus, in dem Fall geht es aber ausdrücklich um "nicht schädigen" im Sinne von "alles machen, nur nicht unterstützen". Auch Leute, die "nur" nicht für die Stasi gespitzelt haben, waren nicht zwangsläufig (Gegenbeispiele finden sich sicher) von Repressalien betroffen. Zum Gegner des Systems wurde man erst, wenn man dagegen aktiv wurde - gegenseitige Ignorierung war dagegen möglich.
Aber wir wären jetzt spontan keine Fälle bekannt, in der man der SS gegenüber eine Aussage verweigern konnte, ohne massive Konsequenzen zu befürchten. Auch unter Stalin konnte man sich allein dadurch, dass man das System nicht aktiv unterstützt hat, in ernste Gefahr geraten.
In der DDR blieb einem höchstens die Oberschicht verwehrt. (aber das galt auch für einen Großteil der Spitzel  )



> Das ist dann zwar immer noch ein qualitativer Unterschied - aber mehr eben nicht.


"nur alles anders"? 



orca26 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Mod aber ich verfolge diesen Thread sehr gerne aber es fält sehr sehr schwer diese ellenlangen Posts zu lesen. Könnten sich die schreibwütigen etwas kürzer fassen aber dafür öfter mal was posten?



Ich bin zwar Mod, aber ich im Moment leider nicht die Zeit, mehrfach am Tag aktiv zu werden - ich vermute mal, dass es anderen ähnlich geht.



> Klar,sowas ist ja auch nicht gerade förderlich für das zusammen leben.Oder doch? Würden die Leute die in der DDR lebten eher sagen die Menschen lebten zu DDR Zeiten enger miteinander oder eher jetzt?



Früher, wobei durch die Bank weg noch ein großer Unterschied zum Westen erkannt wird.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 10.000 Mark sind nicht wirklich viel für ein Auto, und wer 30.000 zahlte, bekam den Trabi laut wikipedia sofort, also ganz offiziell ohne Schwarzmarkt



Öhm - 10000 Mark dürften für die meisten mehr als ein Jahresgehalt gewesen sein...



> Baumaterial war dewegen knapp, weil das gigantische Wohnungsbauprogramm der DDR so viel verschlang, ich werde noch Zahlen dazu nennen, die man nicht eben googlen kann!



Die DDR hat keinen großen Überschuss an Wohnfläche hervorgebracht und gerade in den 80ern auch sehr effizient gebaut (was Material/Wohnfläche angeht), d.h. da kann nicht außergewöhnlich viel Material abgeflossen sein.
Es war insgesamt wenig dar. Nicht so wenig, wie von manch anderen Dingen - was Häuslebauern aber auch nicht geholfen hat, denn die passten überhaupt nichts ins System.



> Für die Blinden und die Tauben noch ein allerletztes mal: Dieser Thread dreht sich darum, ob wirklich alles schlechter war in der DDR, er behandelt nicht die schlechten Dinge, weil von denen ja schon jeder als Kind erfahren hat.



Bitte zügle dich in deiner Wortwahl.



> BRD-Schulden 1,7 Billion Euro!



Davon aber afaik rund 50% von der DDR übernommen 



> Aha, ein Hammer ist 50, Jahre alt. Die DDR hat das weltweit erste zivile Düsenflugzeug gebaut. Mit einem 50 Jahre alten Hammer?



Ich will ja nicht meckern, aber der erste zivile Jet flog ein paar Monate bevor die DDR überhaupt gegründet wurde.



> Eine Deiner wenigen Antworten zu meinen Posts, deren Inhalt nicht ausschließlich der Beledigung meiner Person dient.



Ähmmm - ich kann nicht drauf bestehen, dass du alles verstehst, was ich dir schreibe, aber ich denke Unterstellungen kann ich mir dann doch verbitten.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und das "Auswandern ins kapitalistische Außland" war bei weiten nicht so leicht wie Du es dir vorstellst.
> Mal abgesehen von den jahrelangen Wartezeiten, war dieses Vorhaben überwiegend verbunden mit mehreren Besuchen bei und von der Stasi. Wobei von seiten der Stasi den Außwanderungswilligen konsequenzen für die zurückgebliebenen Angehörigen angedroht wurden. Desweiteren wurden Außwanderungswillge vom Staat regelrecht von ihrem Eigentum enteignet.
> All das ist einer Familie aus meiner Nachbarschaft passiert die damals aus der DDR Auswandern wollte.



Also im mir sehr gut bekannten Fall einer erfolgreichen Auswanderung aus der DDR gab es keine nachweisbaren Stasi-Besuche, keine Drohungen gegenüber Angehörigen und die Enteignung beschränkte sich darauf, dass man alles angeben musste, was man bei der Ausreise mitnimmt und dass man es natürlich auch auf einmal mitnehmen musste. Nur die Bageldmenge war beschränkt.
Mangels Transportmöglichkeit führt das natürlich zu einem zurücklassen bzw. Verteilen von eigenem Besitz, aber unter einer Enteignung dürften die meisten wohl etwas anderes verstehen.


----------



## Bucklew (20. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Du stellst das absichtlich falsch da, um keine Argumente suchen zu müssen. Ich sagte, daß die Stasi-Leute im Gegensatz zu den Organen der anderen Sowjetnationen geradzu Menschenfreunde waren. Entweder, daß geht über Deinen Verstand, oder aber Du willst nur stören und lügen. Beides prädestiniert Dich nicht, mitzureden! Deswegen: Diskussion: UNMÖGLICH!


Ich glaube du solltest mal DRINGEND dein wissen zum thema stasi und generell DDR aufbessern, denn du scheinst überhaupt nicht zu wissen, was damals so alles abging. Das zeigst du ja auch sehr schön, denn prompt wirst du persönlich.

Entweder bist du ein Troll oder eine extrem rechts ausgerichtete Persönlichkeit, wie ja auch die dämliche BIP-Diskussion zeigst, wo du auch schon kräfig dabei bist die nationalsozialistischen greueltaten schönzureden. Ja klar, die ganzen zwangsarbeiter kamen freiwillig und den judenstern haben sie sich auch freiwillig angeklebt, der sah so schick aus 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> In diesem Fall sind die Informationen bezüglich der DDR durch viele Quellenangaben belegt und unstrittig.


das BIP ist auch belegt. nur das in dem falle wikipedia deine meinung nicht stützt, wenn sie es dagegen tut ist sie super. soviel zum thema "fakten" und tatsachen verdrehen.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 10.000 Mark sind nicht wirklich viel für ein Auto, und wer 30.000 zahlte, bekam den Trabi laut wikipedia sofort, also ganz offiziell ohne Schwarzmarkt


Den Golf gab es 1974 ab 8000 Mark - und man bekam ihn sogar innerhalb von ein paar wochen ohne das dreifache bezahlen zu müssen. das nennt man wohl "fortschritt" 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> In den USA hätte ein Kommunist auch nichts bekommen... Baumaterial war dewegen knapp, weil das gigantische Wohnungsbauprogramm der DDR so viel verschlang, ich werde noch Zahlen dazu nennen, die man nicht eben googlen kann!


Genau, deshalb pumpen wir auch heute noch Millarden in die DDR, weil dort ALLES zerfallen war. sie konnten nichtmal ihre häuser am verfall hindern und die plattenbauten sahen nach 10 jahren auch mehr schlecht als recht aus.

btw: die zahlen sollten natürlich schon für alle hier nachlesbar sein, ansonsten sind die genau eines wert: nüchts 




Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wer mir das Wort im Mund verdreht, braucht nicht von Fakten zu sprechen!


Sagt derjenige, der so vollkommen bescheuerte Thesen wie diese dämliche vom BIP hier postet und sätze wie diesen:


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Drehe es um, und die DDR wäre die stärkere deutsche Nation gewesen....


?

Es hat nunmal seine Gründe, warum selbst die DDR-Bürger (!) damals die Wiedervereinigung wollten. Wenn es ihnen so toll gefallen hätte, wären sie glücklich gewesen, stattdessen wollten sie (und nicht nur sie, im kommunistischen ausland genauso!) Veränderung. Ja - warum wohl?


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Rot und braun liegen nicht nur im Farbspektrum oft dicht beieinander.


Unglaublich  Meinst du das ernst?
Wenn dem so ist, so bestätigt es meine Annahme das bei solch einer Diskussion nichts weiter als haltlose Diffarmierung zu erwarten ist und eine pro/kontra Debatte so nicht möglich ist, wie man es eben auch bei der öffentlichen Parteiendebatte der konservativen Parteien sehen kann^^
Und wie du ja schon selber geschrieben hast, handelst du das *eigentliche* Thema dieses Threads kurz und knapp in ein/zwei Sätzen ab.  Soviel dazu...

Nochmal, es geht hier nicht darum die DDR schönzureden, dass tut auch niemand. Es geht lediglich darum positive Aspekte die es damals gab, was man ja auch an der heutigen Nachahmung(siehe skand. Länder/Kinderbetreuung-Bildung, medizinische Versorgung etc.) gut erkennen kann, zu erörtern. Wo bleibt da dein gut nachrecherchiertes Statement, zu den Post´s die hier dazu verfasst wurden? Bis jetzt lese ich da von Dir nichts...

p.s.: Braun ist im Übrigen eine dunkle Abstufung von warmen Farben ins Schwarze hin, genau genommen Gelb, Orange *oder* Rot. Von daher 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Es hat nunmal seine Gründe, warum selbst die DDR-Bürger (!) damals die Wiedervereinigung wollten. Wenn es ihnen so toll gefallen hätte, wären sie glücklich gewesen, stattdessen wollten sie (und nicht nur sie, im kommunistischen ausland genauso!) Veränderung. Ja - warum wohl?


Die Vereinigung der deutschen Bevölkerung, sowie die West-Deutschen es auch wollten?? 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Sagt derjenige, der so vollkommen *bescheuerte Thesen* wie diese dämliche vom BIP hier postet und sätze wie diesen:


Super Diskussionsiveau Bucklew, immer schön das Image pflegen. 

Anmerkung:
Die Diskussion ufert hier langsam aber sicher wirklich aus, dass *eigentliche* Thema "_DDR - alles schlechter?_" wird hier gar nicht mehr debattiert.

MfG


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

Gut und Schlecht gab es in der Geschichte beider Staaten...
Unterschiede gibts in jedem Bundesland...
Hätte ich meine Kindheit im Westlichen Teil Deutschlands verbracht..hätte ich mich sicher anders entwickelt..na und? Da reicht aber auch schon ne andere Stadt manchmal.
Anlage und Umwelt prägen uns..
Jeder ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied..sagt man doch..von daher kann es überall gut und schlecht sein auf der Welt.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2009)

Ping / Pong / Ping / Pong / ... wirklich viel Substanz kommt von Dir auch nicht?



DaStash schrieb:


> Unglaublich  Meinst du das ernst?



Selbstverstaendlich meine ich das ernst.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es geht lediglich darum positive Aspekte die es damals gab, was man ja auch an der heutigen Nachahmung(siehe skand. Länder/Kinderbetreuung-Bildung, medizinische Versorgung etc.) gut erkennen kann, zu erörtern. Wo bleibt da dein gut nachrecherchiertes Statement, zu den Post´s die hier dazu verfasst wurden? Bis jetzt lese ich da von Dir nichts...



"Positiv" waren die Aspekte nur fuer Tunnelblicker, die den Preis ignorieren, der dafuer gezahlt wurde.

Zum Bildungssystem, dessen Ziel die Heranbildung sozialistischer Persoenlichkeiten in einer militarisierten Gesellschaft war, hatte ich mich mehrfach geaeussert. Wenn Du die diesbezueglichen Textpassagen nicht bemerkt hast, ist wenig davon zu erwarten, sie zum x-ten Male zu wiederholen.

Was die angebliche "skandinavische Kopie" des DDR-Bildungssystems angeht - ich habe keine Kenntnis von Wehrerziehungslagern im skandinavischen Raum und mir waere auch neu, dass durch regelmaessige mehrwoechige Lagerunterbringung von Kindern diese dem unerwuenschten, weil nur unzuverlaessig steuerbaren und deshalb nach Lesart der DDR-Fuehrung potenziell schaedlichen Einfluss der Eltern entzogen werden. Du? Hier kannst Du nachlesen, dass in der Tat einige Reformen der 60er und 70er Jahre als Uebernahme von Ansaetzen des DDR-Bildungssystem ausgelegt wurden - und Du kannst dort nachlesen, wie das Bildungssystem dort heute aussieht. Solltest Du das dann immer noch fuer eine Kopie des DDR-Bildungssystems halten, habe ich vermutlich in der falschen DDR gelebt.

Zum "vorbildlichen Gesundheitssystem" kannst Du hier etwas nachlesen. Was nuetzt ein allen zugaengliches System der medizinischen Versorgung, wenn es an Material mangelt und die Materialbeschaffung wenig humanen Gesichtspunkten -z. B. Alter des Patienten und damit seinem Wert fuer die Produktion- unterworfen wird? 

Etwas weiter untem im selben Artikel wirst Du auch finden, dass Rentner in der DDR, in der es ja vorgeblich jedem gut ging, an der Grenze zu dem lebten, was man heute als Altersarmut bezeichnet - und zwar als Regelfall, nicht Ausnahme. Du wirst dort auch Hinweise darauf finden, dass vereits in den 70ern die DDR ihren Buerger eine freiwillige Zusatzrentenversicherung nahegelegt hat - hast Du auch gerade ein Dejavu?

Ohnehin waere das meine neuerliche Empfehlung an Dich: *lesen, lesen, lesen*. Ohne Grundlagenwisses kann man sich keine Meinung ueber etwas bilden, was man selbst nicht kennt - und ist dazu verdammt, den Unsinn nachzuplappern, den andere einem ins Ohr gefluestert haben. Natuerlich setzt das ernsthaftes Interesse am Thema voraus - und das hast Du meiner Einschaetzung nach nicht. Deine Meinung steht fest -die DDR hatte auch gute Seiten- und muss nun irgendwie bewiesen werden. Wer Dir zustimmt, wird gelobt (z. B. "Bleipriester" fuer seine "tollen" und "differenzierten" Beitraege); wer nicht, wird persoenlich angegriffen und aus seinen Beitraegen herausgepickt, was den wenigsten Bezug zum Thema hat.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also im mir sehr gut bekannten Fall einer erfolgreichen Auswanderung aus der DDR gab es keine nachweisbaren Stasi-Besuche, keine Drohungen gegenüber Angehörigen und die Enteignung beschränkte sich darauf,.....


Ja natürlich gab es auch solche Fälle wo alles reibungslos von statten ging.
Meistens kam es drauf an wie "Wertvoll" man für das DDR System war. Dann gab es auch noch Zeiten in denen die DDR Führung das Auswandern "etwas" lockerer gesehen hat, wie zb. in den letzten Jahren der DDR.

---------------------------



DaStash schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Bucklew*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dazu muss ich sagen, das bei weitem nicht alle DDR Bürger eine Wiedervereinigung haben wollten. Es gab nicht umsonst einige Demonstrationen dagegen.
Und sehen wir doch mal der Sache ins Auge. Die Wiedervereinigung ist doch überwiegend ein Produkt der Politik, und nicht direkt des Volkes.


----------



## schub97 (21. März 2009)

ich habe schon vieles über die "heftigen zeiten" in der ehemaligen ddr gehört,doch was mich am meisten überzeugt ist die meinung meiner oma und meiner mutter.Und glaube einfach nicht,das meinte tante als sie über die grenze gegangen ist im fernsehen war!

An die "ossis":Stimmt es dass man damals für bananen anstehen musste?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (21. März 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> An die "ossis":Stimmt es dass man damals für bananen anstehen musste?


Die Redewendung "In der DDR musste man wegen Bananen anstehen" kommt eigentlich daher, das man wegen vielen Produkten die Mangelware in der DDR waren sehr oft in den Läden anstehen musste. Dabei handelte es sich aber bei weitem nicht nur um Produkte aus dem westlichen/südlichen Ausland.
Hatte man allerdings Beziehungen, dann brauchte man sich nicht anstellen und bekam solche Produkte unter der Hand - das nannte/nennt man dann "Bückware".


----------



## micha2 (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Totalverweigerung hatte in der BRD auch nicht gerade positive Folgen...
> In der DDR fehlte ein weitesgehend ziviler Ersatzdienst und der Dienst an sich war umfangreicher, ja - aber das sind beides keine DDR-spezifischen Merkmale.


 
bei uns gab es die bausoldaten. ne art strafbatallion. da gab es nen spaten statt ein gewehr. ich hätte da nicht hingewollt.
DDR spezifische merkmale waren gerade das. 
was willst du uns denn sonst als DDR-spezifisch verkaufen.
und was den vergleich, mit der BRD angeht, kann ich nur sagen, das hier keiner behauptet, das die BRD perfekt ist. 
allerdings kann ich mich hier frei äußern und auf mißstände hinweisen und aktiv was dagegen tun.





> Also im mir sehr gut bekannten Fall einer erfolgreichen Auswanderung aus der DDR gab es keine nachweisbaren Stasi-Besuche, keine Drohungen gegenüber Angehörigen und die Enteignung beschränkte sich darauf, dass man alles angeben musste, was man bei der Ausreise mitnimmt und dass man es natürlich auch auf einmal mitnehmen musste. Nur die Bageldmenge war beschränkt.
> Mangels Transportmöglichkeit führt das natürlich zu einem zurücklassen bzw. Verteilen von eigenem Besitz, aber unter einer Enteignung dürften die meisten wohl etwas anderes verstehen.


 
na, wenn das keine enteignung war, was ist denn dann in deinen augen eine enteignung?
da stellt sich mir direkt die frage, warum die juden nach dem krieg ihr eigentum zurückwollten. die sind doch auch nur mit nem koffer abgereist worden.

@all

ihr solltet lernen zu hinterfragen. es gab augenscheinlich viele gute sachen in der DDR. wenn man allerdings weis in welchem zusammenhang die guten sachen stehen, stehen die augenscheinlich guten sachen auf einmal garnicht mehr so gut da.
und nicht immer alles mit der BRD vergleichen! hier behauptet keiner das diese perfekt ist. sie ist aber besser und vorallendingen freier!!!!

es gibt auch leute, die sagen, das der autobahnbau im dritten reich ne gute sache war. aber gebaut wurden die nicht, damit der bürger waffenlos mit dem käfer besser von west nach ost kamen.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Diskussion führt, in der eine gewisse Anzahl an Übeln akzeptiert (...) werden soll (...)



Meiner Meinung nach ist das der Konstruktionsfehler aller dieser Diskussionen: O.K., das System war schlecht, aber lasst uns trotzdem (und nur) nach seinen guten Eigenschaften suchen. Eva Herrmann hat das den Job gekostet - weil "ihr" System das dritte Reich war, sie die Behandlung der Frau gelobt, darueber aber wohl vergessen hat, dass diese nur deshalb so behandelt wurde, weil sie eben aus Systemperspektive vor allem Gebaermaschine fuer die Front war. "Bleipriester" & Co. loben die sozialen Systeme der DDR, ohne zu hinterfragen, warum es sie gab, was der Preis dafuer war und ob sie wirklich jedem zugaenglich waren. Arbeit, Bildung etc dito. Waehrend das eine System tabuisiert und gelegentlicher Diskussionstotschlaeger ist, wird das andere System ungehemmt verklaert und reduziert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Gegner des Systems wurde man erst, wenn man dagegen aktiv wurde - gegenseitige Ignorierung war dagegen möglich.



Gegenseitige Duldung trifft es besser. Was ich fuer einen ethisch sehr heiklen Ansatz halte - wieviel frueher waere die DDR zusammengebrochen, haetten die Buerger sie nicht geduldet (im Sinne von: in ihr eingerichtet)? Wieviel weniger Leid haette Nazideutschland ueber die Welt gebracht, haetten sich genuegend Buerger aufgelehnt?

_Das Boese triumphiert allein dadurch, dass gute Menschen nichts unternehmen. (Edmund Burke)_



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wir wären jetzt spontan keine Fälle bekannt, in der man der SS gegenüber eine Aussage verweigern konnte, ohne massive Konsequenzen zu befürchten.



Aussageverweigerung bei einem Verhoer des MfS blieb ohne Konsequenzen? Vertrau mir: Du irrst Dich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nur alles anders"?



Andere Insignien, aber dasselbe Prinzip.


----------



## DaStash (21. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> und nicht immer alles mit der BRD vergleichen! hier behauptet keiner das diese perfekt ist. sie ist aber besser und vorallendingen freier!!!!


 Wie in meinem ersten Post schon geschrieben. Was nützt einem die Freiheit, wenn man sich das Reisen nicht leisten kann oder wenn man von Existenzängsten geplagt wird, wenn Kinder nur noch eine quallitativ hochwertige Bildung durch Privatschulen erhalten, wenn meizinisch unterschieden wird ob man Privat -/ oder Kassenpatient ist?
Es gibt einfach Punkte die mehr aufwiegen als solche wie die Reisefreiheit etc.
Daran erinnern sich die Menschen, da genau solche Punkte essentiell sind. 

*@Jepe*
^^
Es ist wieder einmal unglaublich wie du die Sachen aus dem Kontext reisst. Anstatt du mal auf Geschriebenes "eingehst" zitierst du andauernd aus der gleichen Quelle und erhebst diese zum Non-Plus Ultra... *TOP*
Du stellst keine Gegenthese auf in dem du bestimmt Argumente aufgreifst, sondern du propagierst anhalten deine "gesamtheitliche" Sicht zur DDR ohne jedoch den Bezug zu dem "Threadthema" herzustellen.
Der Thread heißt ja nicht "wie fandet ihr die DDR"

Punkte die Menschen wichtig sind und die prioritär gesehen werden:
Kinderbetreuung
Arbeitssituation
Solidarität
außerschulische Angebote
wenig Kriminalität

Die DDR ganzheitlich gesehen war schrecklich, jedoch erinnern sich die Menschen mehrheitlich positiv daran zurück, da die oben stehenden Punkte mehr aufwiegen, auch wenn die Hintergründe aus heutiger Sicht teilweise nicht hinnehmbar waren. 

Deine subtilen Versuche andere Foristen und ihre abweichende Meinung zu dem Thema hier zu diskreditieren, kannst du Dir auch sparren. Oder denkst du etwa wir "goolgesucher", "Buchleser" und "Unerfahrenen" bekommen das nicht mit??  Wenn du ein wenig mehr auf das Threadthema "ernsthaft" eingehen würdest, dann könnte man auch eine zieführende Diskussion zu stande bringen aber so empfinde ich jedenfalls, deine verbalen Hetztiraden als Anmaßung anderen gegenüber, die gewillter sind sich mit dem Thema" zu beschäftigen. Kurz gesagt: in der Forenwelt würde man sowas als trollen betiteln. 

 MfG


----------



## micha2 (21. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wie in meinem ersten Post schon geschrieben. Was nützt einem die Freiheit, wenn man sich das Reisen nicht leisten kann oder wenn man von Existenzängsten geplagt wird, wenn Kinder nur noch eine quallitativ hochwertige Bildung durch Privatschulen erhalten, wenn meizinisch unterschieden wird ob man Privat -/ oder Kassenpatient ist?
> Es gibt einfach Punkte die mehr aufwiegen als solche wie die Reisefreiheit etc.
> Daran erinnern sich die Menschen, da genau solche Punkte essentiell sind.


die leute , welche von existenzängsten geplagt sind, jammern auf einem sehr hohen niveau. selbst bei arbeitslosigkeit, fällt man in der BRD sehr sanft. siehe Hartz4-Rechner!!!!!
was das schulsystem der DDR angeht, war es nunmal voll auf propaganda ausgerichtet und von daher schlecht. 
was nützt es dir, wenn du gut rechnen kannst aber vom rest keine ahnung hast. und das war das DDR-schulsystem nunmal.
was die medizinische versorgung angeht, leben heute selbst die kassenpatienten auf einem niveau von dem ein DDR-bürger nur träumen konnte. 
du solltest nicht zuviel auf das gejammer der ärzte hören, die die kassenpatienten abweisen, weil das budget erschöpft ist. die fahren anschließend mit nem fetten X5 zum ärztekongress und rechnen uns 25% einkommenseinbuse vor, für die wir 3milliarden mehr ausgeben. die missbrauchen das system. das gibts nunmal und gab es auch in der DDR. noch schlimmer war aber, das es in der DDR vieles nicht gab.
ich habs am eigenen leibe erfahren.
wir hatten so eine gute pharmaindustrie, das eine angina(entzündete mandeln) 1989 2wochen brauchte, bis sie verschwand. 1990 ging sie nach 1er woche. warum wohl?

zu deiner weiteren aussage:
*Kinderbetreuung* - man wurde schon im kindergarten gedrillt. vorbereitung auf das spätere gemeinsame leben. privatsphäre sollte soweit wie möglich aussen vor bleiben.

*Arbeitssituation* - auf arbeitsschutz wurde geschissen. frag mal die arbeiter aus Aue/Bitterfeld/Buna was ihre lungen machen.

*Solidarität* - kann mich noch gut an die gesellschafft der deutsch/sowjetischen freundschaft erinnern. da musste ich jeden monat 30 pfennig beitrag bezahlen. dafür haben wir die russen in ihren kasernen immer schön weggesteckt. die kubaner und vietnamesen hatten ihre eigenen unterkunftslager. man, was waren wir solidarisch.

*außerschulische Angebote* - GST, Pionierlager und und und. meinst du das in der richtung? sogar in unserer freizeit sollten wir an das system gebunden werden.

*wenig Kriminalität* - der irrglaube ansich. diese aussage höre ich am liebsten. warum? kam ja nichts in der "aktuellen kamera". und in unserem "polizeiruf" wurden ja max. ein paar sack zement geklaut.
an solchen aussagen kann man sehr gut erkennen, wie das system doch funktioniert hat. gaukle den leuten eine heile welt vor und sie fühlen sich sicher.
das sie heute kaum mehr mit kriminalität in verbindung kommen wie damals nimmt gar keiner war. naja, heute kriegen wir ja auch jeden schusswechsel mit. der lauft ja gleich auf jedem sender.

wie schon geschrieben *- hinterfragen* und dann die sachen einstufen. es ist nicht immer alles gold was glänzt. ganz besonders in der DDR hatten anscheinlich gute sachen meist einen tieferen hintergrund.


----------



## JePe (21. März 2009)

1. Ausser Lob fuer "Bleipriester" und Tadel fuer mich kommt von Dir inhaltlich erneut *gar nichts*. Falls ich wider Erwarten irgendetwas ueberlesen habe, bitte ich um einen Link zu Deinem entsprechenden Beitrag.

2. Ich masse mir nicht an, meine Quellen in den Rang eines "Nonplusultra" zu erheben - aber immerhin liefere ich welche. Und ja, ich halte die Bundeszentrale fuer politische Bildung fuer allemal serioeser und lesenswerter als einen "Bleipriester" und seine Juenger.

3. Meine "Gegenthesen" (fuer Dich hier noch einmal komprimiert: Bildungssystem weder vorbildlich noch von skandinavischen Laendern kopiert, Gesundheitssystem mangelhaft, Altersarmut, Wirtschaft marode etc) habe ich formuliert. Sie gefallen Dir bloss nicht.

4. Hast Du die verlinkten Quellen ueberhaupt eines Blickes gewuerdigt?

[ ] Ja.
[ ] Nein.

5a. Falls Nein: EOD.

5b. Falls Ja: Worauf gruendet eigentlich Deine unerschuetterliche Ueberzeugung, es haette in der DDR *erhaltenswertes und auch ausserhalb des Systems DDR **funktionsfaehiges* gegeben?

6. Nein, ich bin kein Troll. Ich bin ein Opfer des Staates, von dem Du mir einreden moechtest, er sei gar nicht so schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. März 2009)

*@JePe und DaStash*

Ich bitte euch beide mal etwas den Ton zu zügeln. Gegenseitige Beschuldigungen bringen die Diskussion nicht weiter. Bleibt bei Fakten und euren Quellen aber gegenseitiges gebashe ist hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Bucklew (21. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nochmal, es geht hier nicht darum die DDR schönzureden, dass tut auch niemand. Es geht lediglich darum positive Aspekte die es damals gab, was man ja auch an der heutigen Nachahmung(siehe skand. Länder/Kinderbetreuung-Bildung, medizinische Versorgung etc.) gut erkennen kann, zu erörtern.


Du vergisst, dass die Kinderbetreuung keine noble Geste der DDR-Regierung war, sondern nötig war, um die Kinder direkt schon im Geiste des Systems zu formen - wer da jetzt an den NS-Staat denkt: Ja, das war damals sehr ähnlich. Das vergessen eben viele, dass diese bessere Kinderbetreuung direkt mit dem System selbst zu tun hat und quasi ein Muss ist.

Nebenbei glaube ich, dass die Bildung in der BRD unterm Strich dennoch besser war, als damals in der DDR. Durch den Verzicht auf Propaganda konnte man eben mehr Stoff vermitteln.



DaStash schrieb:


> Super Diskussionsiveau Bucklew, immer schön das Image pflegen.


Mein Image? Das ich gerade heraus meine Meinung an bestimmt Stellen sage, ohne sie zu beschönigen? Danke 

Im Ernst: "bescheuert" ist schon ne ziemlich nette Umschreibung für die These, dass das BIP 1945 genauso groß sein soll wie 2008. Da war ich noch richtig nett


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja natürlich gab es auch solche Fälle wo alles reibungslos von statten ging.
> Meistens kam es drauf an wie "Wertvoll" man für das DDR System war. Dann gab es auch noch Zeiten in denen die DDR Führung das Auswandern "etwas" lockerer gesehen hat, wie zb. in den letzten Jahren der DDR.



Leute, die aus dem System rauswollten, waren wohl per se relativ wenig wert, sondern er eine potentielle Störquelle 

Das es im Laufe der Zeit große Unterschiede gab, stimmt natürlich - da wir diese Diskussion vom heutigen Standpunkt aus führen, sollten wir imho am ehesten diese letzten Jahre betrachten und soweit ich das sehe, wird das auch so gemacht. (Wenn man z.B. die mit den nach dem Krieg zur Verfügung stehenden Produktionsmittel und die Abgabenlast an die Sowjetunion zugrunde legen würde, wäre die hier geäußerte Kritik an der Wirtschaftsleistung nicht unbedingt angebracht.)



schub97 schrieb:


> An die "ossis":Stimmt es dass man damals für bananen anstehen musste?



Je nach Zeit und Ort musste man für alles und nichts anstehen.
Berlin z.B. wurde immer besser versorgt, als andere Gegenden und zum Schluss war die Versorgung besser, als am Anfang.
Es gab aber über lange Zeit viele Güter, die kaum vorhanden waren - dazu zählen insbesondere auch Südfrüchte (jeglicher Art, schnell gammelndes wie Bananen natürlich besonders), die aus nicht-sowjetischen Ländernn und somit zu hohen Preisen importiert werden mussten.
Solche Güter musste es überhaupt erstmal geben. Gab es sie in einem Laden, hat natürlich jeder versucht, sofort was zu bekommen, bevor keine mehr da waren -> anstehen.
(mit der Zeit selbstverstärkend: Wo eine Schlange ist, muss es sich lohnen, also stellt man sich an - worum es geht, kann man dann ja immer noch erfragen)



micha2 schrieb:


> bei uns gab es die bausoldaten. ne art strafbatallion. da gab es nen spaten statt ein gewehr. ich hätte da nicht hingewollt.
> DDR spezifische merkmale waren gerade das.



Andere Länder haben bis heute keine Alternative zum Kriegsdienst.
Die Art der Alternative mag DDR-spezifisch gewesen sein, aber sie ist nicht schlechter, als z.B. Griechenland. (von diversen außer-EU Ländern mal ganz zu schweigen)



> was willst du uns denn sonst als DDR-spezifisch verkaufen.



Wirtschaftssystem, Sozialsystem, Politisches System,... - es gibt verdammt viel, was ein Staat für sich regelt. Aber "Wehrpflicht ohne angenehmen Zivildienst" ist halt wirklich keine exotische Erscheinung und wärend des Kalten Krieges war es nochmal verbreiteter.



> und was den vergleich, mit der BRD angeht, kann ich nur sagen, das hier keiner behauptet, das die BRD perfekt ist.
> allerdings kann ich mich hier frei äußern und auf mißstände hinweisen und aktiv was dagegen tun.



Wenn das der einzige Kritikpunkt ist, dann können wir uns langsam eine Kurzform für einfallen lassen, so oft wie er hier wiederholt wird...



> na, wenn das keine enteignung war, was ist denn dann in deinen augen eine enteignung?



Eine Enteignung bedeutet für mich, dass jemandem etwas weggenommen wird und dass der Wegnehmer es behaltet.
Fühlst du dich auch enteignet, wenn dir verboten wird, z.B. mit einer Wasserflasche ein Flugzeug zu besteigen?



> da stellt sich mir direkt die frage, warum die juden nach dem krieg ihr eigentum zurückwollten. die sind doch auch nur mit nem koffer abgereist worden.



Es gibt Vergleiche, die sollte man sich einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bevor man sie postet 




JePe schrieb:


> Gegenseitige Duldung trifft es besser. Was ich fuer einen ethisch sehr heiklen Ansatz halte - wieviel frueher waere die DDR zusammengebrochen, haetten die Buerger sie nicht geduldet (im Sinne von: in ihr eingerichtet)? Wieviel weniger Leid haette Nazideutschland ueber die Welt gebracht, haetten sich genuegend Buerger aufgelehnt?



Gute Fragen.



> Aussageverweigerung bei einem Verhoer des MfS blieb ohne Konsequenzen? Vertrau mir: Du irrst Dich.



Ich sprach nicht von Verhören, ich sprach von einfachster Kooperation ohne spezifischen Verdacht. Wenn erstmal die Vermutung besteht, dass du Details über irgend eine Tat weißt oder gar selbst verwickelt bist, wirst du selbst in der BRD unter Druck gesetzt.

Da kann man also auch dein


> Andere Insignien, aber dasselbe Prinzip.


anwenden...
Wobei ich persönlich es vermeiden würde, die Konsequenzen für den Versuch, sich um Aussagen zu drücken (BRD: z.B. Polizeilicher Zwang zur Teilnahme an Gerichtsverfahren, Stasi: Beugehaft, SS: TOT), nicht als "dasselbe Prinzip" bezeichnen würde...



micha2 schrieb:


> was das schulsystem der DDR angeht, war es nunmal voll auf propaganda ausgerichtet und von daher schlecht.
> ...
> 
> *Kinderbetreuung* - man wurde schon im kindergarten gedrillt. vorbereitung auf das spätere gemeinsame leben. privatsphäre sollte soweit wie möglich aussen vor bleiben.
> ...



Vielleichte sollte man mal zwischen System und Inhalten unterscheiden...
Denn wenn man deine Aussagen mal umkehrt, haben wir ja scheinbar ein absolut perfektes Bildungssystem, geniale Freizeitangebote und die ultimative Kinderbetreuung, da überall Freiheit und Individualität groß geschrieben wird.

Zu einem runden Gesamtbild gehört aber beides: Die richtigen Inhalte und sie richtig rüberbringen.
Bei ersterem kann man von der DDR sicherlich nicht viel lernen (wobei es imho einigen "Wessis" guttun könnte, sich die sozialistischen Ideale nochmal genauer anzugucken und zu überlegen, ob sie für sich genommen alle schlecht waren - gerade auch die, die im real existierenden Sozialismus nie verwirklich wurden), aber das schließt nicht aus, dass es bei letzterem gute Ansätze gab. Genaugenommen: Da es die DDR offensichtlich recht lange recht erfolgreich geschafft hat, ihre Bürger zu indoktrinieren, obwohl jedem denkenden Menschen bei einigen der Aussagen die Haare zu Berge stehen sollten, sollte sie theoretisch ein sehr effektives System zum vermitteln von Inhalten gehabt haben.


----------



## micha2 (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere Länder haben bis heute keine Alternative zum Kriegsdienst.
> Die Art der Alternative mag DDR-spezifisch gewesen sein, aber sie ist nicht schlechter, als z.B. Griechenland. (von diversen außer-EU Ländern mal ganz zu schweigen)


ja und? macht das die DDR besser? nein, kein bisschen.
willst du uns damit sagen, die DDR war gut, weil es ja noch länder gibt, in denen es den leuten noch schlechter geht?





> Wirtschaftssystem, Sozialsystem, Politisches System,... - es gibt verdammt viel, was ein Staat für sich regelt. Aber "Wehrpflicht ohne angenehmen Zivildienst" ist halt wirklich keine exotische Erscheinung und wärend des Kalten Krieges war es nochmal verbreiteter.


exotisch nicht! aber DDR-spezifisch!
das gehört eben zu einem totalitären regime dazu.die DDR war eins.





> Eine Enteignung bedeutet für mich, dass jemandem etwas weggenommen wird und dass der Wegnehmer es behaltet.
> Fühlst du dich auch enteignet, wenn dir verboten wird, z.B. mit einer Wasserflasche ein Flugzeug zu besteigen?


 
den leuten, die die DDR verliesen, wurde alles weggenommen was sie nicht tragen konnten. und der "wegnehmer" hat es behalten.
oder willst du uns jetzt erzählen, die klagen auf rücküberschreibungen ihrer häuser nach der wende, waren alle unsinnig, da die häuser/firmen den leuten sowieso noch gehörten? 





> Es gibt Vergleiche, die sollte man sich einfach nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bevor man sie postet


da stimme ich dir zu. die wasserflasche war gut


> Vielleichte sollte man mal zwischen System und Inhalten unterscheiden...
> Denn wenn man deine Aussagen mal umkehrt, haben wir ja scheinbar ein absolut perfektes Bildungssystem, geniale Freizeitangebote und die ultimative Kinderbetreuung, da überall Freiheit und Individualität groß geschrieben wird.


du machst schon wieder den gleichen gedankenfehler!
wie ich schon sagte, ist die BRD keineswegs perfekt! das macht aber die DDR nicht besser.
man kann doch nicht behaupten, weil in der BRD einiges schief läuft, das es dadurch bedeutet, das es in der DDR besser war.


> Zu einem runden Gesamtbild gehört aber beides: Die richtigen Inhalte und sie richtig rüberbringen.
> Bei ersterem kann man von der DDR sicherlich nicht viel lernen (wobei es imho einigen "Wessis" guttun könnte, sich die sozialistischen Ideale nochmal genauer anzugucken und zu überlegen, ob sie für sich genommen alle schlecht waren - gerade auch die, die im real existierenden Sozialismus nie verwirklich wurden), aber das schließt nicht aus, dass es bei letzterem gute Ansätze gab. Genaugenommen: Da es die DDR offensichtlich recht lange recht erfolgreich geschafft hat, ihre Bürger zu indoktrinieren, obwohl jedem denkenden Menschen bei einigen der Aussagen die Haare zu Berge stehen sollten, sollte sie theoretisch ein sehr effektives System zum vermitteln von Inhalten gehabt haben.


 
das system an sich wird nie funktionieren. am experiment ostblock konnte man das ganz gut erkennen. es ist fehlgeschlagen, weil es immer menschen geben wird, die mehr haben wollen als die allgemeinheit.
1995 habe ich beim bund genau solch eine diskussion ´mit einem damals 81jährigen wirtschaftprofessor. als ich sagte, das der kommunismus an sich eine gute sache ist, sagte mir der mann kurz und knapp " natürlich ist dieser erstrebenswert. allerdings gibts da noch den faktor mensch. und deswegen wird es nie einen kommunismus geben"


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. März 2009)

weder Marktwirtschaft noch Kommunismus jeweils in reinform Funktionieren bzw. wären erstrebenswert

ein gute Mischung aus beiden sollte aber Funktionieren


----------



## Bucklew (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich persönlich es vermeiden würde, die Konsequenzen für den Versuch, sich um Aussagen zu drücken (BRD: z.B. Polizeilicher Zwang zur Teilnahme an Gerichtsverfahren, Stasi: Beugehaft, SS: TOT), nicht als "dasselbe Prinzip" bezeichnen würde...


die Stasi konnte mehr als nur Beugehaft, da wird dir aber bei entsprechenden museumsbesuchen genug drüber erzählt. Daher der Tipp mal Hohenschönhausen zu besuchen, ich glaube viele der "die DDR war ja gar nicht so schlecht"-Redner, würde dieser Spruch im Halse stecken bleiben.

btw: der richtige Vergleich wäre nebenbei die Gestapo, da sowohl Gestapo als auch Stasi innerhalb ihrer Regime für die Verfolgung politischer Straftaten zuständig waren. Die SS dagegen war eine NSDAP-interne paramilitärische Organisation



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei ersterem kann man von der DDR sicherlich nicht viel lernen (wobei es imho einigen "Wessis" guttun könnte, sich die sozialistischen Ideale nochmal genauer anzugucken und zu überlegen, ob sie für sich genommen alle schlecht waren - gerade auch die, die im real existierenden Sozialismus nie verwirklich wurden), aber das schließt nicht aus, dass es bei letzterem gute Ansätze gab. Genaugenommen: Da es die DDR offensichtlich recht lange recht erfolgreich geschafft hat, ihre Bürger zu indoktrinieren, obwohl jedem denkenden Menschen bei einigen der Aussagen die Haare zu Berge stehen sollten, sollte sie theoretisch ein sehr effektives System zum vermitteln von Inhalten gehabt haben.


Es spricht für sich, dass ein System die Menschen indoktrinieren muss, damit diese sich im System wohlfühlen. Das kann schon per Definition kein gesundes System sein.

Andersherum mal gesehen: Wieviele unserer heutigen Probleme, wären wohl in der DDR unterdrückt worden und nicht publik geworden?



micha2 schrieb:


> " natürlich ist dieser erstrebenswert. allerdings gibts da noch den faktor mensch. und deswegen wird es nie einen kommunismus geben"


Der mann hat dermaßen recht!


----------



## x2K (21. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die DDR ist zusammengebrochen, die UDSSR genauso. Warum, wenn da alles so toll war?



Wegen der Planwirtschaft  und der allgemeinen Stimmung (überall bespitzelt werden fanden die damals nicht so toll,  witzigerweise bewegen wir uns grade wieder darauf zu  nur das es niemanden interessiert aber das ist ein anderes thema)

 Auf dem ZDF Dokukanal lief mal etwas zur wiedervereinigung da wurde gesagt das die DDR eigendlich nicht  der BRD beitreten wollte  sondern ein eigenständiges freies land bleiben wollte  nur eben nicht mehr komunistisch...
weiß da einer genaueres zu ??
meiner meinung hätte die wiedervereinigung  anderrs laufen sollen  jedenfalls nicht so schlagartig villeicht mit einer vorbereitungsphase oder so..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ja und? macht das die DDR besser? nein, kein bisschen.
> willst du uns damit sagen, die DDR war gut, weil es ja noch länder gibt, in denen es den leuten noch schlechter geht?



Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, wenn man die Diskussion verfolgt, wollte ich nur sagen, dass es keine besonderheit der DDR war, dass eine Verweigerung des Kriegsdienstes negative Folgen hatte.



> den leuten, die die DDR verliesen, wurde alles weggenommen was sie nicht tragen konnten. und der "wegnehmer" hat es behalten.



Nein.
Es wurde ihnen verboten, es mitzunehmen - sie konnte aber beliebig über den Verbleib entscheiden und die ganze Sache war überhaupt erstmal an ein Aktion ihrerseits (auswandern) gebunden, was beides ein großer Unterschied zu einer Enteignung ist.



> du machst schon wieder den gleichen gedankenfehler!
> wie ich schon sagte, ist die BRD keineswegs perfekt! das macht aber die DDR nicht besser.
> man kann doch nicht behaupten, weil in der BRD einiges schief läuft, das es dadurch bedeutet, das es in der DDR besser war.



Man kann von einem Denkschema, nachdem eine kompletter Bereich als "schlecht" abgestempelt wird, verlangen, dass es auch auf ähnliche Bereiche anwendbar sein sollte bzw. man kann dadurch, dass man aufzeigt, dass dieses Denkschema bei ähnlichen Bereichen absurde Ergebnisse liefert zeigen, dass es für eine schlüssige Dokumentation unbrauchbar ist.



> das system an sich wird nie funktionieren. am experiment ostblock konnte man das ganz gut erkennen. es ist fehlgeschlagen, weil es immer menschen geben wird, die mehr haben wollen als die allgemeinheit.




Wenn du weiterhin keine differenzierte Betrachtung einzelner Elemente möchtest, solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, ob du im richtigen Thread bist.




Bucklew schrieb:


> btw: der richtige Vergleich wäre nebenbei die Gestapo, da sowohl Gestapo als auch Stasi innerhalb ihrer Regime für die Verfolgung politischer Straftaten zuständig waren. Die SS dagegen war eine NSDAP-interne paramilitärische Organisation



Formell richtig, prägend für das heutige Bild des 3. Reiches (und dieses wird ja verwendet, wenn ein Vergleich mit dem 3. Reich genutzt wird, um etwas anderes zu diskreditieren), war allerdings die SS.


----------



## Bucklew (21. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Formell richtig, prägend für das heutige Bild des 3. Reiches (und dieses wird ja verwendet, wenn ein Vergleich mit dem 3. Reich genutzt wird, um etwas anderes zu diskreditieren), war allerdings die SS.


Aber auch nur, weil die Greultaten der Gestapo von den Kriegsverbrechen und Deportationen der SS überschatten werden.


----------



## x2K (22. März 2009)

> das system an sich wird nie funktionieren. am experiment ostblock konnte man das ganz gut erkennen. es ist fehlgeschlagen, weil es immer menschen geben wird, die mehr haben wollen als die allgemeinheit.



das ist überall so  was meinst du wo die finanzkriese her kommt???


----------



## DaStash (23. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> die leute , welche von existenzängsten geplagt sind, jammern auf einem sehr hohen niveau. selbst bei arbeitslosigkeit, fällt man in der BRD sehr sanft. siehe Hartz4-Rechner!!!!!


 Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das die Nebenkosten um ein Vielfaches höher sind als früher und ich denke man sollte nicht spontan solchen Phrasen niederschreiben das "Harz 4" Kritik Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist. Ich denke nicht das es so einfach ist unter staatlicher Kontrolle mit so wenig Geld pro Monat auszukommen. Des Weiteren ändert dieser Punkt auch nichts daran, dass heutzutage die Mehrheit der Deutschen auf grund der wirtschaftlichen Lage von Ängsten, wie Existenzangst und die Angst vor sozialem Abstieg, betroffen ist. Und genau diese wichtigen Punkte gab es damals nicht und das sollte mein Post eben darstellen. Da spielt es keine Rolle was genau die Hintergründe waren. menschen sind bereit Übel hinzunehmen, wenn sie sich dafür in Sicherheit wiegen können. Siehe auch Einschränkung der Freiheit durch Präventionsmaßnahmen, wie Biometrische Datenabfrage, Bundestrojaner, Zensur von Internetseiten(Google) etc. Die Menschen nehmen es in Kauf weil Ihnen suggeriert wird, dass sie dadurch sicherer Leben und das ist dann auch der "entscheidende" Punkt. 


> was das schulsystem der DDR angeht, war es nunmal voll auf propaganda ausgerichtet und von daher schlecht.


 Tut mir leid. Ich kann das so nicht nachempfinden was du schreibst. Ich bin zum Teil auch damals in der DDR zur Schule gegangen und ich will nicht abstreiten das Gewisse Maßnahmen wie Apell etc Mittel gewesen sind sozialistisch, kommunistische Lebensweisen und Denkweisen zu vermitteln, jedoch kann ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben, dass das System voll auf Propagandan getrimmt war. Die Pioniergeschichte musst du auch dabei vorlassen, da ich mich jetzt lediglich auf die schulische bildung an sich berufe.


> was nützt es dir, wenn du gut rechnen kannst aber vom rest keine ahnung hast. und das war das DDR-schulsystem nunmal.


 Sport? Deutsch? Musik? Alles Dinge die mir spontan mal so wieder einfallen.  Du darfst das nicht so verallgemeiner, ich sage nicht das du Unrecht in deiner Ansicht hast aber du differenzierst nicht und darum geht es hier ja bei dem Thema, einzelne VOr und Nachteiler der DDR zu debattieren.


> was die medizinische versorgung angeht, leben heute selbst die kassenpatienten auf einem niveau von dem ein DDR-bürger nur träumen konnte.


 Tun sie das wirklich? Zahnversorgung? Zuzahlung? Wartezeiten? Alles besser als damals?


> du solltest nicht zuviel auf das gejammer der ärzte hören, die die kassenpatienten abweisen, weil das budget erschöpft ist. die fahren anschließend mit nem fetten X5 zum ärztekongress und rechnen uns 25% einkommenseinbuse vor, für die wir 3milliarden mehr ausgeben. die missbrauchen das system. das gibts nunmal und gab es auch in der DDR.


 Da haste voll und ganz Rehct.


> noch schlimmer war aber, das es in der DDR vieles nicht gab.
> ich habs am eigenen leibe erfahren.
> wir hatten so eine gute pharmaindustrie, das eine angina(entzündete mandeln) 1989 2wochen brauchte, bis sie verschwand. 1990 ging sie nach 1er woche. warum wohl?


Naja heut ist ja auch bekannt das viel zu schnell Antibiotika verschrieben wird. Vielleicht galt damals die Devise eine Erkrankung erst ienmal mit normalen Mitteln zu bekämpfen, was folglich länger dauert?!



> zu deiner weiteren aussage:
> *Kinderbetreuung* - man wurde schon im kindergarten gedrillt. vorbereitung auf das spätere gemeinsame leben. privatsphäre sollte soweit wie möglich aussen vor bleiben.


Mhh, ich kanns nicht so nachempfinden. Es herrschte sicherlich ein weniger liberaler Umgang wie heutzutage aber ist das denn wirklich nachteilig, wenn Kinder mit etwas mehr Disziplin erzogen werden, wie eben zum Beispiel es heute auch auch Privatshculen/ Kindergärten zu sehen ist?


> *Arbeitssituation* - auf arbeitsschutz wurde geschissen. frag mal die arbeiter aus Aue/Bitterfeld/Buna was ihre lungen machen.


 Ich denke das man generell zur damaligen zeit weniger Arbeitsschutzmaßnahmen, auf Grund mangelnden Wissens, durchgeführt wurde. Das gleiche Problem hatte damals auch die USA und auch die BRD etc.


> *Solidarität* - kann mich noch gut an die gesellschafft der deutsch/sowjetischen freundschaft erinnern. da musste ich jeden monat 30 pfennig beitrag bezahlen. dafür haben wir die russen in ihren kasernen immer schön weggesteckt. die kubaner und vietnamesen hatten ihre eigenen unterkunftslager. man, was waren wir solidarisch.


 Mhh, dass entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. 


> *außerschulische Angebote* - GST, Pionierlager und und und. meinst du das in der richtung? sogar in unserer freizeit sollten wir an das system gebunden werden.


 ganz normale Ferienlager, Jugendclubs, Spielplätze an den man auch spielen konnte und nicht weggeklagt wird, reichlich Kindergärten mit Nachmittagsbetreuung, Ganztagsschulen mit Nachmittagshort und Betreuung der Jugendlichen etc.


> *wenig Kriminalität* - der irrglaube ansich. diese aussage höre ich am liebsten. warum? kam ja nichts in der "aktuellen kamera". und in unserem "polizeiruf" wurden ja max. ein paar sack zement geklaut.
> an solchen aussagen kann man sehr gut erkennen, wie das system doch funktioniert hat. gaukle den leuten eine heile welt vor und sie fühlen sich sicher.
> das sie heute kaum mehr mit kriminalität in verbindung kommen wie damals nimmt gar keiner war. naja, heute kriegen wir ja auch jeden schusswechsel mit. der lauft ja gleich auf jedem sender.


 Subjektiv zumindestens schon. 


> wie schon geschrieben *- hinterfragen* und dann die sachen einstufen. es ist nicht immer alles gold was glänzt. ganz besonders in der DDR hatten anscheinlich gute sachen meist einen tieferen hintergrund.


Ich will noch einmal festhalten. Man kann sich einig sein, dass das System als solches nicht funktionsfähig ist, genauso wenig wie ein rein kapitalistischen System, was ja Erfahrungen auch schon gezeigt hat. Demnach macht es m. M. N. durchaus Sinn die Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme zu erörtern und die gibt es nunmal. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Mein Image? Das ich gerade heraus meine Meinung an bestimmt Stellen sage, ohne sie zu beschönigen? Danke
> 
> Im Ernst: "bescheuert" ist schon ne ziemlich nette Umschreibung für die These, dass das BIP 1945 genauso groß sein soll wie 2008. Da war ich noch richtig nett


Naja, normaler Weise ist das ja auch gut so, wenn man direkt und ehrlich ist aber in einer Diskussion sollte man dann schon ein wenig darauf achten, was man genau seinem Gegenüber vorwirft und wie man mit seiner Meinung umgeht, wenn man die Diskussion nicht ersticken will. 



x2K schrieb:


> das ist überall so  was meinst du wo die finanzkriese her kommt???


Sehr guter Punkt

*@Pokerclock*
Sicherlich sehr grenzwertig, manche Äußerungen von mir, wenn ich das etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen sein sollte, dann tut es mir leid.. Aber ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Meinung und denke eigentlich auch das ich mich so ausgedrückt habe das es in einer Diskussion durchaus vertretbar ist. Man schaue sich nur einmal an was in öffentlichen Diskussionen teilweise zu sehen/ hören ist. Und ein wenig Emotion kann ja nicht schaden, so lange man nicht direkt beleidigt oder grundlos persönlich wird(Ich spreche dabei nicht von gerechtfertigter Kritik an der "Sache").

MfG


----------



## JePe (23. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ändert dieser Punkt auch nichts daran, dass heutzutage die Mehrheit der Deutschen auf grund der wirtschaftlichen Lage von Ängsten, wie Existenzangst und die Angst vor sozialem Abstieg, betroffen ist.



Ist das so? Und falls ja - _warum_ ist das so? Wieviel _realen_ Naehrboden haben diese Aengste von Menschen in einem der am besten ausgestatteten Sozialsysteme der Welt? Sind diese Aengste am Ende nur _geschuert_?



DaStash schrieb:


> Und genau diese wichtigen Punkte gab es damals nicht und das sollte mein Post eben darstellen. Da spielt es keine Rolle was genau die Hintergründe waren. menschen sind bereit Übel hinzunehmen, wenn sie sich dafür in Sicherheit wiegen können.



Wie "gut" ist eine Sache, wenn der Preis fuer sie ein "Uebel" ist?

Die Sozialpolitik der DDR war, aehnlich der des Dritten Reiches, taktischer Natur und primaer auf Nahziele wie groesstmoegliche Produktivitaet und Besaenftigung der Massen im Gegenzug fuer die schon angesprochenen "Uebel" angelegt - also mitnichten ein Wohlfahrts-, sondern ein Wohlverhaltensstaat. Ist das wirklich noch eine "Sozial"politik oder nicht eher ihre Perversion?



DaStash schrieb:


> Die Menschen nehmen es in Kauf weil Ihnen suggeriert wird, dass sie dadurch sicherer Leben und das ist dann auch der "entscheidende" Punkt.



Was ist "gut" an "Suggestion"?

Suggestion ist ein huebscheres Wort fuer Taeuschung. Und ich finde nichts Gutes daran, betrogen zu werden oder mich gar selbst zu betruegen.



DaStash schrieb:


> (...)und ich will nicht abstreiten das Gewisse Maßnahmen wie Apell etc Mittel gewesen sind sozialistisch, kommunistische Lebensweisen und Denkweisen zu vermitteln, jedoch kann ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben, dass das System voll auf Propagandan getrimmt war.



Das belegt allenfalls, wie omnipraesent und teils subtil die Propaganda war - und wie effektiv. Musik und Kunst (um Deine Beispiele zu bemuehen) gab es nur, wenn sie politisch korrekt und instrumentalisierbar war (Lesestoff bei mir war ein Roman, in dem gute FDJ´ler boese Westspione enttarnen; gesungen wurden Arbeiterlieder), im Englischunterricht musste regelmaessig die "Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament" als Kontext herhalten usw. Das gesetzlich festgeschriebene Ziel der DDR-Bildung war die Heranbildung sozialistischer Persoenlichkeiten.

Drehen wir den Spiess um - und substrahieren all das. Keine Ausbildung an Schusswaffen, keine Lagerunterbringung, keine Propagandaauftritte der NVA mit Panzerbesichtigung, keine Appelle, keine Uniformen, keine Umzuege. Was bleibt dann eigentlich noch uebrig?



DaStash schrieb:


> Zahnversorgung? Zuzahlung? Wartezeiten? Alles besser als damals?
> (...)
> Naja heut ist ja auch bekannt das viel zu schnell Antibiotika verschrieben wird. Vielleicht galt damals die Devise eine Erkrankung erst ienmal mit



Durch Republikflucht gab es bis Mitte der 70er Jahre einen chronischen Mangel an Medizinern in der ambulanten Behandlung; Zahnmedizin eingeschlossen: Klick. Das sich die Situation auf der Zielgeraden besserte, lag also daran, dass die DDR zusehends mehr zu einem riesigen Gefaengnis mutierte. Ist das "besser"?

Die _Devise_ war ganz simpel - man benutzte, was da war. Und im Falle von Zahnbehandlung war das vor allem das umstrittene Amalgam, aber keine Betaeubung. War die Erkrankung altersspezifisch, wurde auf die Einfuhr des Medikamentes auch schon mal verzichtet. Bis 1985 wurden Medikamente aus dem nichtsozialistischen Ausland ueberhaupt nicht eingefuehrt.

Der "SV-Beitrag", das Aequivalent zur heutigen Krankenversicherung, betrug 20 Prozent des Bruttoeinkommens.

Gleiche Frage hier: man substrahiere das realsozialistische Element - was bleibt dann noch bemerkenswertes uebrig? Die Poliklinik? Heisst hier Aerztehaus und ist mitnichten neu.

Die Abschaffung der Krankenscheingebuehr - war uebrigens ein Wahlversprechen der NSDAP, das nicht unerheblichen Einfluss auf ihren Wahlsieg 1933 hatte. Eine umfassende Analyse von Sozialsystemen und ihrer Instrumentalisierung am Beispiel des Dritten Reiches kannst Du hier nachlesen. Massenhaft Dejavus inklusive. Vielleicht mache ich ja spaeter einen Thread "Drittes Reich - alles schlechter?" auf ...



DaStash schrieb:


> Es herrschte sicherlich ein weniger liberaler Umgang wie heutzutage aber ist das denn wirklich nachteilig, wenn Kinder mit etwas mehr Disziplin erzogen werden, wie eben zum Beispiel es heute auch auch Privatshculen/ Kindergärten zu sehen ist?



Das kommt auf die Zielrichtung an.



DaStash schrieb:


> Subjektiv zumindestens schon.



(bezog sich auf: Kriminalitaet in der DDR)

Mag sein, dass Du sie subjektiv als gering(er) empfunden hast. Das trifft aber keine Aussage ueber ihre objektive Haeufigkeit.

Fakt ist, dass die DDR ihren eigenen Statistiken zu Folge eine vergleichsweise niedrige und trotz schwieriger werdender wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen konstante Kriminalitaet aufwies. Wie so oft gilt aber auch hier, dass nicht sein konnte, was nicht sein durfte. Deshalb wurde ein wenig getrickst: und einfache Delikte wie etwa Hausfriedensbruch, Diebstahl oder die unbefugte Benutzung eines Kraftfahrzeuges als Verfehlung und nicht als Straftatbestand ausgelegt - und tauchten so erst gar nicht in der Statistik auf. Rechts motivierte Straftaten wurden ebenfalls unter den sozialistischen Teppich gefegt - obwohl sie durchaus stattfanden (z. B. gab es um die Fussballstadien der DDR eine bluehende Skinheadszene; der Ueberfall von Skinheads auf die Zionskirche waehrend eines "Element of Crime"-Konzertes machte auch international Schlagzeilen). Es gab Drogenkonsum, vor allem in Form von Medikamentenmissbrauch ("Faustan"). Und es gab eine Welle von Selbsttoetungen -meistens mit Gas- die mit einer Haeufigkeit von 30+ je 100.000 Einwohner eine der weltweit hoechsten war - und dazu fuehrte, dass die DDR ab 1961 auf Statistiken zu diesem Thema verzichtete. Schaetzungen gehen davon aus, dass die Zahl noch deutlich gestiegen ist, ab Anfang der 70er ruecklaeufig war und gegen Ende der 70er erneut anstieg.



DaStash schrieb:


> Man kann sich einig sein, dass das System als solches nicht funktionsfähig ist,(...) Demnach macht es m. M. N. durchaus Sinn die Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme zu erörtern und die gibt es nunmal.



Nein, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Um an einem sehr einfachen Beispiel die Frage nach dem "warum nicht" zu beantworten: Ich mag AFRI COLA, ich mag Himbeerpudding und ich mag Nudelauflaeufe. Aber ich wuerde gewiss nicht dass moegen, was dabei herauskommt, wenn man diese drei Dinge in einer grossen Schuessel miteinander verruehrt.

Die Dinge, die Du als "gut" herausgestellt sehen moechtest, haben in der DDR allein deshalb funktioniert, weil es die "schlechten" Dinge gab, ueber die Du nicht reden magst - ihre Funktion beruhte auf einer Wechselwirkung. Das bedeutet aber eben auch, dass wenn man die "schlechten" Dinge nicht wiederhaben will, es muessig ist, immerfort die "guten" zu loben - sie wuerden nicht mehr funktionieren.

Wenn Dir die sozialen, Bildungs- oder was-auch-immer-Systeme der Bundesrepublik Magenschmerzen bereiten, mach Vorschlaege, wie sie reformiert werden koennen, ohne in den Staatsbankrott zu fuehren (endlose Aufblaehung des Sozialstaates bei voelliger Ignoranz der oekonomischen Leistungsfaehigkeit des Staates) oder gesellschaftliche Schichten gegeneinander auszuspielen ("Reichensteuer"). Aber lass die DDR, wo sie ist und auch hingehoert: im Geschichtsbuch der gescheiterten Gesellschaften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Naja heut ist ja auch bekannt das viel zu schnell Antibiotika verschrieben wird. Vielleicht galt damals die Devise eine Erkrankung erst ienmal mit normalen Mitteln zu bekämpfen, was folglich länger dauert?!



In der DDR wurden afaik noch schneller Antibiotika verabreicht, für viele Krankheiten war gar nichts anderes vorgesehen.
Das Problem: Es gab nur sehr wenig verschiedene - half das rote nicht, probierte man halt grün, half das auch nicht, war die Sache nach n paar Wochen halt ausgesessen. 
Aber mit hochwertiger medizinischer Betreuung hat das wenig zu tun, da hatte die DDR die gleichen Defizite, wie in fast allen anderen hochwissenschaftlichen Bereichen, da einem die westlichen Erkenntnisse nicht offenstanden die Leistungen der UdSSR allein nicht wirklich den gleichen Umfang, wie des gesamten Westens hatten - Sozialismus hin oder her. Soviel Potential geht in kapitalisitischer Konkurrenz auch nicht verloren, dass man den prinzipiellen Nachteil hätte aufholen können. (bessere Englischkenntnisse und freier Zugang zu westlicher Literatur wäre eher ne Maßnahme gewesen...)





JePe schrieb:


> Nein, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Um an einem sehr einfachen Beispiel die Frage nach dem "warum nicht" zu beantworten: Ich mag AFRI COLA, ich mag Himbeerpudding und ich mag Nudelauflaeufe. Aber ich wuerde gewiss nicht dass moegen, was dabei herauskommt, wenn man diese drei Dinge in einer grossen Schuessel miteinander verruehrt.



Hmm - eigentlich diskutierst du hier aber auf genau umgekehrten Niveau:
Du rührst alle Komponenten der DDR zusammen und kommst aus immer wieder dem gleichen, einzelnen Element (zugegeben ein sehr dominierendes), dass prinzipiell alles Schlecht war.
Nun geb ich dir durchaus recht, dass n Cocktail aus Spreewaldgurken, Afri-Cola und 95% Leuna-Abfällen -also die DDR insgesamt- nicht gerade prall ist, aber wenn man die ganzen Auswirkungen des diktatorischen Regimes abzieht, muss man nur noch die Cola vom Essig trennen und es wird interessant.
Genau das soll hier eigentlich Ziel sein und wenn man z.B. feststellt, dass das Bildungssystem nur Propaganda vermittelt hat, dann lautet der Schluss eben nicht, dass es schlecht war - sondern dann sollte man sich die Frage stellen, wie es das so verdammt erfolgreich hinbekommen hat und ob man dieses Prinzip vielleicht auch zur Vermittlung anderer Inhalte übernehmen könnte.


----------



## x2K (23. März 2009)

Jetzt mal was anderes  in der DDR konnte men nur Studiren wenn man besonders "Linientreu" war. 
Unsere Bundeskanzlerin hat da Physik studiert^^  denkt mal drüber nach....


----------



## Bucklew (24. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das die Nebenkosten um ein Vielfaches höher sind als früher und ich denke man sollte nicht spontan solchen Phrasen niederschreiben das "Harz 4" Kritik Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist.


Aus eigener Erfahrung (Wohnungssuche vor einigen Wochen und in zwei Wochen Umzug) weiß ich, dass Nebnekosten vorallem eine Sache von verarscht werden ist. Wer nunmal so blöd ist und eine Wohnung mit unverschämt hohen Nebenkosten nimmt: Selbst schuld. Man kriegt auch günstige Nebenkosten. Viele Vermieter verdienen sich daran aber eine goldene Nase. Typische Sache von: Persönliches Pech.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des Weiteren ändert dieser Punkt auch nichts daran, dass heutzutage die Mehrheit der Deutschen auf grund der wirtschaftlichen Lage von Ängsten, wie Existenzangst und die Angst vor sozialem Abstieg, betroffen ist.


Also >50%? Wo gut 10% sowieso HartzIV kriegen und garantiert nicht davon betroffen sind? Unhaltbare These, mein Lieber, aber ich harre der Belege dafür 



DaStash schrieb:


> Siehe auch Einschränkung der Freiheit durch Präventionsmaßnahmen, wie Biometrische Datenabfrage, Bundestrojaner, Zensur von Internetseiten(Google) etc. Die Menschen nehmen es in Kauf weil Ihnen suggeriert wird, dass sie dadurch sicherer Leben und das ist dann auch der "entscheidende" Punkt.


Womit du indirekt sagst, dass die DDR schlecht war, aber von den Menschen auf ihre positiven Seiten reduziert wird und daher im Rückblick gut wird. Mehr sagen wir ja auch gar nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

das Leben für normal Bürger in der DDR war einfach da es nicht viel gab aber Hungern musste niemand und sich vor keine Arbeit haben langweilen auch niemand also war es schon im großen und ganzen gut und eventuell sogar besser als in der BRD zur selben Zeit (subjektiv jedenfalls) (und ich rede von den 80ern) zu der Zeit davor kann ich nicht viel sagen bin erst nach 1980 geboren


----------



## DaStash (24. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Also >50%? Wo gut 10% sowieso HartzIV kriegen und garantiert nicht davon betroffen sind? Unhaltbare These, mein Lieber, aber ich harre der Belege dafür


So, hier mal ein paar Links zu der These:
 Grundeinkommen, ein Mittel gegen die Existenzangst(sehr interessanter Film zum Onlineschauen)

 Generation Existenzangst 

 zwei drittel der Arbeitnehmer befürchten Auswirkungen auf ihre Arbeitssituation, 42% suchen schon einen neuen Job 

 Nach 32 Prozent im Dezember fürchten derzeit 37 Prozent der Erwerbstätigen um ihren Arbeitsplatz. Nach 42 Prozent zum Jahresende sorgen sich momentan 49 Prozent der Bundesbürger um ihre Ersparnisse. 

 Knapp 60 Prozent
der Befragten erwarten eine Verschlechterung ihrer finanziellen
Situation. Fast genauso viele (58 Prozent) befürchten, dass sie im
Alter nicht mehr für Lebensunterhalt und Gesundheitskosten aufkommen
können. Angst um den Job hat jeder Zweite. 

 Mehr als die Hälfte der Deutschen (55 Prozent) sagt, "ich mache mir Sorgen um meine persönliche wirtschaftliche Zukunft" 

*Arbeitslose/ Harz4*, niedrig Verdiener, befristet angestellte, Zeitarbeiter sind im Übrigen die Gruppen, bei denen die Existenzangst am stärksten ausgeprägt ist, nur mal so. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Womit du indirekt sagst, dass die DDR schlecht war, aber von den Menschen auf ihre positiven Seiten reduziert wird und daher im Rückblick gut wird. Mehr sagen wir ja auch gar nicht


Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet das die DDR als ganzes gut gewesen ist. Ich zeige lediglich *einzelne* Aspekte auf die im Nachinein gesehen gut waren und nach dem sich auch viele zurücksehnen. 

@JePe Und der Vergleich zu der NS Zeit hinkt, oder willst du dem DDR Regime die gleiche Intension und die gleichen Greultaten unterstellen?

MfG


----------



## JePe (24. März 2009)

Zum Thema "Grundeinkommen" gibt es einen dedizierten Thread - und damit keine Notwendigkeit, auch in diesem Werbung fuer diesen Unsinn zu machen.

Deinen anderen Links ist vor allem eins gemein - naemlich dass sie in Details zu mitunter stark unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen (etwa bei den Prozentangaben) kommen und Themenkomplexe miteinander vermischen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Vielmehr wird hier der plumpe Versuch unternommen, eine aktuelle Krise zu instrumentalisieren und Aengste zu konstruieren, die wahlweise haltlos oder mit den angebotenen Mitteln nicht loesbar sind (der nicht unberechtigten Angst vor Altersarmut -die in der DDR den Normalzustand abgebildet hat- beispielsweise wird ein Grundeinkommen und damit das Wegfallen des wirtschaftlichen Drucks zur Arbeitsaufnahme entgegengehalten: je weniger wir tun und je mehr wir ausgeben, desto besser geht es uns?).

Im Februar-Bericht der GfK faellt die herbeigeredete Krisenstimmung uebrigens deutlich geringer aus.



DaStash schrieb:


> @JePe Und der Vergleich zu der NS Zeit hinkt, oder willst du dem DDR Regime die gleiche Intension und die gleichen Greultaten unterstellen?



Nein, der Vergleich hinkt kein bisschen - er tut nur weh. Man hat die Uniformen etwas aufgehellt, bei den Fackelmaerschen andere Lieder gesungen und anderen Fuehrern zugewunken sowie die Ideologie im eigenen Sinne neu justiert. Die sozialen Systeme zur Zielerreichung dahinter sind, unbeachtlich der gesteckten Ziele, oft dieselben; ebenso die Koeder der roten und braunen Rattenfaenger. Die von mir verlinkte Studie belegt das wissenschaftlich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

naja ob etwas in Reihe und Glied Marschieren in der Schule schadet oder nicht ist ein anderes Thema

denke nicht das es einigen jugendlich heutzutage schaden würde

und zum Thema Grundeinkommen ich halte es für eine gute Idee

Da es irgendwann wohl dazu kommt das alle Jobs von Computern, Robotern und Co. erledigt werden können und das billiger auf Lange Sicht als durch Menschen und wo sollte man dann mit den ganzen Menschen hin ? Allen Harz 4 geben naja dann lieber ein Grundeinkommen was es möglich macht das man nur noch für sehr viel Luxus es nötig hat zu Arbeiten. Dann wird 1 Job den dann nicht Maschinen machen können halt von 4 Menschen erledigt jeder 6h am tag oder von noch mehr bei noch weniger Arbeitszeit zum dazuverdienen zum Grundeinkommen.


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2009)

> Da es irgendwann wohl dazu kommt das alle Jobs von Computern, Robotern und Co. erledigt werden können und das billiger auf Lange Sicht als durch Menschen und wo sollte man dann mit den ganzen Menschen hin ? Allen Harz 4 .......


Und wer erwirtschaftet dann das Grundeinkommen?
Wir haben einen schönen Thread zu diesem Thema hier im Forum sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## x2K (24. März 2009)

> Zitat:
> Da es irgendwann wohl dazu kommt das alle Jobs von Computern, Robotern und Co. erledigt werden können und das billiger auf Lange Sicht als durch Menschen und wo sollte man dann mit den ganzen Menschen hin ? Allen Harz 4 .......
> 
> Und wer erwirtschaftet dann das Grundeinkommen?
> Wir haben einen schönen Thread zu diesem Thema hier im Forum sehr zu empfehlen.



Die Überlegung ist nicht neu  aber auf lange sicht sollte der Mensch alles umsonst bekommen  dafür erhällt er auch kein einkommen  weil alles von maschienen erledigt wird  aber das ist eher sincefiction  wei der mensch an sich ein zu großer egoist ist und bleibt 
aber angenommen das  system würde funktionieren (übrigens ein ansatz angelehnt an den komunismus)s könnte man sich  ganz der wissenschaft widmen  oder der theologie  irgendwas geistigem jedenfalls


----------



## micha2 (24. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, wenn man die Diskussion verfolgt, wollte ich nur sagen, dass es keine besonderheit der DDR war, dass eine Verweigerung des Kriegsdienstes negative Folgen hatte.


gut, können wir das abhaken was das thema " gute sachen in der DDR" angeht.





> Nein.
> Es wurde ihnen verboten, es mitzunehmen - sie konnte aber beliebig über den Verbleib entscheiden und die ganze Sache war überhaupt erstmal an ein Aktion ihrerseits (auswandern) gebunden, was beides ein großer Unterschied zu einer Enteignung ist.


und sie haben die linientreuen DDR-bürger freiwillig in ihre häuser einquartiert und nach der wende nur wiederwillig auf rückubertragung geklagt.
du solltest dich dringenst mal etwas über das DDR-system informieren.
es wurden sogar bereits in den 50er jahren gesetze verabschiedet, die eine grundlage bildeten um das eigentum von republikflüchtlingen "in den Schutz des Volkseigentums überführt"!!!
also hör bitte auf hier zu erklären, das diese leute nicht enteignet wurden.
sogar im einigungsvertrag wurde diese enteignungen geregelt. darin ist geregelt, das die enteigneten einen rückübertragungsanspruch und in ausnahmefällen(u.a. investitionsgesetz) zumindest einen anspruch auf entschädigung haben. 
deine behauptung ist also eindeutig *falsch!* 


> Man kann von einem Denkschema, nachdem eine kompletter Bereich als "schlecht" abgestempelt wird, verlangen, dass es auch auf ähnliche Bereiche anwendbar sein sollte bzw. man kann dadurch, dass man aufzeigt, dass dieses Denkschema bei ähnlichen Bereichen absurde Ergebnisse liefert zeigen, dass es für eine schlüssige Dokumentation unbrauchbar ist.


 
ich weis jetzt nicht so richtig, was du meinst.
hier wurde von guten sachen in der DDR berichtet. ich versuche nichts anderes, als aufzuzeigen, das die sachen zwar augenscheinlich gut waren, aber bei genauerer betrachtung ein teil des gesamten korupten systems waren. 
und nur weil in der BRD ein kindergartenplatz schwer zu bekommen war, heist das nicht, das ein DDR kindergarten besser war.
das sagt eigentlich garnichts über kindergärten aus.
das einzige, was dies ausagt ist, das es in der DDR genug kindergartenplätze gab und in der BRD nicht.
allerdings hatte die DDR-regierung auch trifftige gründe dafür. eben die hintergründe. deswegen meine aussage: Hinterfragen!
man könnte , was die kindergärtenplätze in der BRD betrifft, allerdings auch sagen, das die männer in diesem system soviel zum lebensunterhalt beibrachten, das die frau beruhigt zu hause bleiben konnte und die kinder dadurch mehr familiär gebunden und freiheitlicher erzogen wurden.
aber das muss man garnicht entgegnen, da dieses system keinesfalls was über die güte des systems der DDR aussagt.
ich sage also nichts anderes, das ein schlechtes system nicht dadurch besser wird, nur weil es noch schlechtere systeme gibt. dies bezog sich aber auf spezielle ausagen in diesem thread in dem eben solche vergleiche verallgemeinert gezogen wurden.
meine meinung. lieber einen kindergarten suchen und für diesen etwas geld ausgeben müssen in dem meine kinder ihre kindheit ausleben können, als einen kindergarten geschenkt bekommen, in dem sie schon von klein auf indoktriniert werden.
ich hoffe, das wir jetzt nicht aneinander vorbeireden. aber diesen zweck verfolgen meine aussagen.





> Wenn du weiterhin keine differenzierte Betrachtung einzelner Elemente möchtest, solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, ob du im richtigen Thread bist.


ich bin in meinen postings auf einzelheiten im DDR-system eingegangen und habe nach mehreren postings eine verallgemeinerte aussage getroffen.
was willst du jetzt also, mit dieser aussage unterstreichen? das du nicht alle posts dieser diskussion liest?
dieser satz - aussage von mir:


> "das system an sich wird nie funktionieren. am experiment ostblock konnte man das ganz gut erkennen. es ist fehlgeschlagen, weil es immer menschen geben wird, die mehr haben wollen als die allgemeinheit."


bezog sich immerhin auf deine aussage, das es nicht schaden würde, das man sich das "sozialistische system" anschauen sollte.
immerhin sollte die "sozialistische idee" in mehreren länder durchgesetzt werden aber in keinem hat es geklappt.
aus den "diktaturen des proletariats" wurden in jedem "sozialistischen" land "diktaturen einiger weniger machtbesessener".
dies könnte durchaus eine gesetzmäßigkeit der menschheit sein.
es gab auch gute könige! aber diese hatten nunmal oft keine guten nachfolger. und gerade das, weil sie nicht frei gewählt wurden.


----------



## Bucklew (24. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> *Arbeitslose/ Harz4*, niedrig Verdiener, befristet angestellte, Zeitarbeiter sind im Übrigen die Gruppen, bei denen die Existenzangst am stärksten ausgeprägt ist, nur mal so.


Wobei gerade die Ersteren die sind, die am wenigsten diese Ängste haben brauchen. Man schaue sich mal andere Gruppen an, wie z.B. Studenten. Ob man es wohl schaffen würde jedem HartzIVler jedes Jahr 1000€ aus der Tasche zu ziehen, ohne das es halbe Straßenschlachten gibt?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nie behauptet das die DDR als ganzes gut gewesen ist. Ich zeige lediglich *einzelne* Aspekte auf die im Nachinein gesehen gut waren und nach dem sich auch viele zurücksehnen.


dennoch muss man sich auch die Frage "Warum?" stellen. Und warum die DDR eine "bessere" Kinderbetreuung hat, ist völlig klar. Wir brauchen sie eben nicht, weil wir keine Kinder in unserem Sinne indoktrinieren müssen.

Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn man die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse des Klassenfeindes ignoriert oder sogar krampfhaft versucht diese zu wiederlegen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder.


Sorry, aber das ist völliger Schwachsinn. Deiner Meinung nach wären ja alle ehemaligen DDR Bürger völlig ungebildet.
Dies ist aber bei weitem nicht der Fall. Unterschiede gab es definitiv nur in der politischen Bildung.


----------



## micha2 (24. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das die Nebenkosten um ein Vielfaches höher sind als früher und ich denke man sollte nicht spontan solchen Phrasen niederschreiben das "Harz 4" Kritik Jammern auf hohem Niveau ist. Ich denke nicht das es so einfach ist unter staatlicher Kontrolle mit so wenig Geld pro Monat auszukommen. Des Weiteren ändert dieser Punkt auch nichts daran, dass heutzutage die Mehrheit der Deutschen auf grund der wirtschaftlichen Lage von Ängsten, wie Existenzangst und die Angst vor sozialem Abstieg, betroffen ist. Und genau diese wichtigen Punkte gab es damals nicht und das sollte mein Post eben darstellen. Da spielt es keine Rolle was genau die Hintergründe waren. menschen sind bereit Übel hinzunehmen, wenn sie sich dafür in Sicherheit wiegen können. Siehe auch Einschränkung der Freiheit durch Präventionsmaßnahmen, wie Biometrische Datenabfrage, Bundestrojaner, Zensur von Internetseiten(Google) etc. Die Menschen nehmen es in Kauf weil Ihnen suggeriert wird, dass sie dadurch sicherer Leben und das ist dann auch der "entscheidende" Punkt.


 
ja, die nebenkosten sind höher. miete und einen teil der nebenkosten zahlt allerdings die arge zusätzlich zum hartz4-satz. bleiben immernoch 1450€ für die 4köpfige familie. 
damit kann man schon ganz gut haushalten.
was die angst vor dem sozialen abstieg angeht, kann ich das schon nachvollziehen. man ist ja ein schickes auto, ne große wohnung oder ein haus und ähnliche erungenschaften gewohnt.
eventuell müssen wir ossis dann eben wieder unsere rasenmäher selbst bauen.
schau mal in die garten der "existenzängstler" und du wirst staunen wieviele angst um ihren pool haben.
ich habe hier eine schöne luftbildaufnahme unseres dorfes. viele schöne kleine blaue punkte in den gärten. und viele von deren besitzern stehen abends mit dem nachbarn am zaun und diskutieren darüber(mir nem radeberger in der hand), wie schlecht doch das system ist, nach dem Motto: " früher, in der DDR war vieles besser". das radeberger haben sie früher allerdings selten bekommen.

was die anderen sachen angeht, welche du hier aufführst(bundestrojaner und und und) darfst du nicht vergessen, das wir diese regierung wählen und/aber noch wichtiger ist, das wir ein grundgesetz haben, welches falsche gesetze relativ schnell wieder rückgängig macht.
siehe aktuelle gerichtsurteile, was den bundestrojaner angeht!





> Tut mir leid. Ich kann das so nicht nachempfinden was du schreibst. Ich bin zum Teil auch damals in der DDR zur Schule gegangen und ich will nicht abstreiten das Gewisse Maßnahmen wie Apell etc Mittel gewesen sind sozialistisch, kommunistische Lebensweisen und Denkweisen zu vermitteln, jedoch kann ich definitiv nicht unterschreiben, dass das System voll auf Propagandan getrimmt war. Die Pioniergeschichte musst du auch dabei vorlassen, da ich mich jetzt lediglich auf die schulische bildung an sich berufe.


 
da gab es letztens erst eine schöne doku über pioniere in der DDR und die lehrer.
da kam die aussage rüber, das die lehrerin dem klassensprecher kleine vorteile verschaffen sollte, damit er im kollektiv mehr anerkannt wurde. 
da wurde dem kleinem kind, von der klassenlehrerin gesagt, das die klasse doch ein programm zusammenstellen soll, weil doch...wars nen renterfeier...naja egal.... der kleine pioniervorsitzende ging zu seinem jungpionieren und sagt, "leute, bald ist doch die "feier", wollen wir nicht ein lied vorsingen?" und klein frieda sagte sofort " da können wir doch das neu gelernte lied von gestern singen". und alle waren zufrieden.
na? kannste dich vielleicht an solche kleinigkeiten erinnern?
schau mal in deine alten DDR-musikbücher, welche lieder das wohl waren.
schau mal in die DDR-geschichtsbücher. da wurde uns schon anhand der römer,griechen oder ägypter erklärt, das der sozialismus besser ist.
schau dir mal die bilder in den geographiebüchern an.
bei ländern des ostblocks gabe es nur bilder einer heilen welt. von brasilien oder den usa haben wir dann eher bilder von slums und nem wolkenkratzer im hintergrund gesehen.
ich muss dir allerdings ehrlich sagen, das mir sowas auch nicht gleich aufgefallen ist. es dauerte jahre ehe einem das bewusst wurde. aber wir hatten eben eine gute bildungsministerin. sie wusste, das man eben auch das unterbewusstsein der leute schulen muss, damit die propaganda funktioniert.





> Sport? Deutsch? Musik? Alles Dinge die mir spontan mal so wieder einfallen.  Du darfst das nicht so verallgemeiner, ich sage nicht das du Unrecht in deiner Ansicht hast aber du differenzierst nicht und darum geht es hier ja bei dem Thema, einzelne VOr und Nachteiler der DDR zu debattieren.


ich verallgemeinere keineswegs. die mathematik wurde in der DDR schon gut rübergebracht. teilweise hatten wir in deutsch auch vorteile. erinner mich da gerne an meine berufsschule im westen. dort bin ich fast erschrocken, als mir ein teil der 10te klasseabschlussprüfung(realschule) vorgelegt wurde und ich "s" oder "ß" beim "das" einsetzen sollte. allerdings war dies nur ein teil.
dafür hatte ich wieder das problem in unserer polytechnischen oberschule, das ich zur zwischenprüfung ein falsches buch interpredierte. es wurde zwar von einem russen(ein buch im "nemostil", kennt das noch einer?) geschrieben. war aber wohl nicht systemnah genug. prüfung 5!
zur abschlussprüfung nahm ich dann "krieg und frieden" und interpredierte im gleichem stil. prüfung 1!
deutsch abschluss gesamt 2.
grammatik und rechtschreibung lernten wir hauptsächlich aber sogar in solchen fächern gab es indoktrination.
erinner dich mal an die bücher, welche wir lesen mussten:
"Timur und sein Trupp"
"Mohr und die Raben von London"


hier mal ein link zu unseren schulbüchern. vielleicht fällt dir ja wieder einiges ein oder auf. mal die themen lesen und überlegen, um was es da gingSchulbücher aus der DDR Schule ..: damals.dirkswebwelt.de


hier mal ne interressante arbeit. deutsch-leistungskurs klasse 12(2007)
http://www.hulda-pankok-gesamtschule.de/uploads/media/Schulwesen_DDR.pdf



> Tun sie das wirklich? Zahnversorgung? Zuzahlung? Wartezeiten? Alles besser als damals?


ich zahl die 10€ gerne. auf ne magenspiegelung habe ich 2 wochen gewartet. nen augenarzttermin bekam ich innerhalb einer woche. 
naja, ich habe meine ärzte. wenn ich bei dem einem lange warten soll, rufe ich beim nächsten an. kann mich eigentlich nicht beschweren.
was den zahnarzt angeht, habe ich drei wurzelbehandlungen hinter mir und keinen pfennig bezahlt. erst bei zahnersatz muss ich zuzahlen. wobei es allerdings auch drauf ankommt welcher zahn ersetzt wird und wie.
was haben wir eigentlich in der DDR für ersatzzähne bekommen?
ist jetzt ernst gemeint. ich kannte nur die dritten meiner oma und die aufgeweichten brötchen in milch, die mein opa damals gern gegessen hat.


> Da haste voll und ganz Rehct.


jupp


> Naja heut ist ja auch bekannt das viel zu schnell Antibiotika verschrieben wird. Vielleicht galt damals die Devise eine Erkrankung erst ienmal mit normalen Mitteln zu bekämpfen, was folglich länger dauert?!


ich bekam zu DDR-zeiten antibiotika gegen entzündete mandeln. und ich bekam zu BRD-zeiten antibiotika gegen entzündete mandeln.
der einzige unterschied war, das die antibiotika zu BRD-zeiten viel besser wirkten.
nach 2 tagen war ich beschwerdefrei. nach einer woche war ich wieder gesund.
zu DDR-zeiten war ich nach einer woche beschwerdefrei und nach 2 wochen wieder gesund.
und das waren schmerzen beim schlucken!





> Mhh, ich kanns nicht so nachempfinden. Es herrschte sicherlich ein weniger liberaler Umgang wie heutzutage aber ist das denn wirklich nachteilig, wenn Kinder mit etwas mehr Disziplin erzogen werden, wie eben zum Beispiel es heute auch auch Privatshculen/ Kindergärten zu sehen ist?


siehe link leistungstest.





> Ich denke das man generell zur damaligen zeit weniger Arbeitsschutzmaßnahmen, auf Grund mangelnden Wissens, durchgeführt wurde. Das gleiche Problem hatte damals auch die USA und auch die BRD etc.


naja, eher nicht. gerade die amis haben recht harte forderungen an unternehmen. 
es war eben damals in der BRD und den amis schon viel besser als bei uns, was arbeitsschutz angeht. 





> Mhh, dass entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


 
upps, ehrlich. naja, sie waren halt gut versteckt. 





> ganz normale Ferienlager, Jugendclubs, Spielplätze an den man auch spielen konnte und nicht weggeklagt wird, reichlich Kindergärten mit Nachmittagsbetreuung, Ganztagsschulen mit Nachmittagshort und Betreuung der Jugendlichen etc.


genau das meinte ich mit "und und und"
betreut wurden wir rund um die uhr.
übrigens bekam mein vater nur einmal einen ferienplatz für mich von seinem betrieb. naja, er war halt nicht in der SED.
als ich aber in der schule sagte, das ich länger zur NVA gehe, durfte ich das selbe jahr mit ins pionierlager in parchim. abends vorm essen noch nen fahnenapell aber sonst hat es aus damalig kindlicher sicht schon spass gemacht. nur der eigentliche hintergrund gefällt mir heute eben nicht mehr. wie eben auch ferienplätze mangelware waren, waren auch ferienlagerplätze mangelware. erst die systemtreuen und wenn noch was übrig war...............





> Ich will noch einmal festhalten. Man kann sich einig sein, dass das System als solches nicht funktionsfähig ist, genauso wenig wie ein rein kapitalistischen System, was ja Erfahrungen auch schon gezeigt hat. Demnach macht es m. M. N. durchaus Sinn die Vor und Nachteile beider Systeme zu erörtern und die gibt es nunmal.


schon nicht verkehrt. allerdings sehe ich kaum vorteile in der DDR.
selbst die augenscheinlichen, sind meist keine.

man kann zwar sagen, das eine ganztägige kinderbetreuung eine gute sache ist. aber zu sagen, das dies in der DDR besser war ist nunmal nicht der fall, eben weil es mißbraucht wurde.
vielleicht ist aber eine ganztägige kinderbetreuung durch steuermittel finanziert, ne gute sache. das müsste man halt mal durchrechnen. 
im endeffekt, zahlen wir ja die steuern.
von daher haben wir wohl auch heute einen besseren bezug auf das was die kosten betrifft. ich weis eben heute, das mein haus so und soviel kostet. und da weis ich auch, das ich schnell pleite bin, wenn ich es unter preis vermiete.


----------



## micha2 (24. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn man die wissenschaftlichen Ergebnisse des Klassenfeindes ignoriert oder sogar krampfhaft versucht diese zu wiederlegen.


das kann ich nun wiederum nicht unterschreiben. immerhin war meine POS-bildung auf einem stand, das ich problemlos meine schulungen zu westzeiten hinter mich brachte. 
gerade deutsch, mathematik ,physik, biologie oder chemie wurde in der DDR und einigen anderen ostblockländern bis zur 10.klasse etwas mehr rübergebracht, als in einer realschule zur damaligen zeit. wir hatten eine 6tage woche als schüler. also ne menge mehr wochenstunden als ein realschüler im westen. und wenn dieser mißbrauch durch die propaganda nicht gewesen wäre, hätten wir wohl sogar, die 11. und 12.klasse weglassen können.
das grundwissen wurde schon jedem rübergebracht. einzig mussten wir zu BRD zeiten lernen, das wir die propaganda erkennen und abgrenzen müssen. 
grammatik kann man halt schlecht, mit sozialismus unterlaufen.
1+1 war eben auch in der DDR =2.


----------



## Bucklew (24. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach wären ja alle ehemaligen DDR Bürger völlig ungebildet.


Nein, das schrieb ich nirgends. Lesen, was ich schreibe, nicht interpretieren!



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dies ist aber bei weitem nicht der Fall. Unterschiede gab es definitiv nur in der politischen Bildung.


Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?



micha2 schrieb:


> wir hatten eine 6tage woche als schüler. also ne menge mehr wochenstunden als ein realschüler im westen.


Masse bringt nicht unbedingt mehr als Klasse. in den USA haben die schüler auch zigmal mehr Stunden als hierzulande, dennoch ist unsere Bildung besser als da drüben. Pisa behauptet das Gegenteil, ich weiß, aber wer mal da drüben war, kann über Pisa schlicht nur lachen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach wo, gar nicht:
"Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock *einige Klassen unterhalb* der westlichen Länder.
Was sollte das sonst bedeuten...?
----------


Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das klingt mir eher nach typisches Gelaber eines in den neuen Bundesländern gestrandeten Wessi


----------



## Bucklew (24. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ach wo, gar nicht:
> "Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock *einige Klassen unterhalb* der westlichen Länder.
> Was sollte das sonst bedeuten...?


Wo steht da jetzt, dass alle DDR-Bürger ungebildet sein sollen, außer in deiner Einbildung? 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das klingt mir eher nach typisches Gelaber eines in den neuen Bundesländern gestrandeten Wessi


Nein, nur freiwillig da. Sei doch froh, dass es "Wessis" gibt, die sich das ganze selbst angeschaut haben, anstatt sich ihre "Meinung" vom Sofa aus zu bilden. Aber wenn man dann seine Eindrücke wiedergibt, wird es als "typisches Gelaber" abgetan. Ziemlich kleingeistig....


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. März 2009)

@Bucklew
Jung...
Das sieht doch ein Blinder, das Du in deinen Texten die Ossis als Dumme ungebildete Menschen hinstellst.
Aber rausreden scheint je wohl deine Stärke zu sein......


----------



## Bucklew (24. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das sieht doch ein Blinder, das Du in deinen Texten die Ossis als Dumme ungebildete Menschen hinstellst.


Bild es dir ruhig ein, wenn du es unbedingt glauben willst


----------



## x2K (24. März 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von SpaM_BoT Beitrag anzeigen
> Das sieht doch ein Blinder, das Du in deinen Texten die Ossis als Dumme ungebildete Menschen hinstellst.
> Bild es dir ruhig ein, wenn du es unbedingt glauben willst



villeicht habt ihr ja beide recht 
dazu müsste man aber teilbereiche vergleichen   lesen schreiben rechnen   natur wissenschaften und  erweiterte bildung      

von marktwirtschaft hatten die jedenfalls keine ahnung  sonst hätten die nach 1989 nicht ihre ganze wirtschaft gekillt    naja dafür wissen sie heute genau was ihnen zusteht und können das immerhin auch einfordern....


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?


Das ist hier im gaaaanzen thread der wohl undifferenzierteste und vorurteilbehaftetste Post den ich gelesen habe...

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist hier im gaaaanzen thread der wohl undifferenzierteste und vorurteilbehaftetste Post den ich gelesen habe...


das einzig undifferenzierte hier im thread ist, wie du erfahrungen anderer menschen hier darstellst. extrem billig!


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> das einzig undifferenzierte hier im thread ist, wie du erfahrungen anderer menschen hier darstellst. extrem billig!



Zitat Bucklew:"Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?"

Und warum schreibst du dann nicht, dass das deine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind und stellst das so dar als wenn diese Aussage allgemeingülltig ist? Sorry aber wenn du dich da falsch ausdrückst, dann kannst du das auch niemanden vorhalten. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und warum schreibst du dann nicht, dass das deine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind und stellst das so dar als wenn diese Aussage allgemeingülltig ist?


Für leute, die des Deutschen mächtig sind, steht das da 

Aber du bist offensichtlich nicht der einzige, dem das schwer fällt, mal das interpretieren weg zu lassen und sich lieber irgendwelche kruden geschichten ausdenkt um sich künstlich aufzuregen....

Aber wie sagst du doch so schön? "Deshalb nennt man uns ja auch die Mecker-Ossis." 

btw: wenn die arbeitsmoral in den restlichen volkseigenen betrieben genauso hoch war wie in der gastronomie (da ist sie in ländlichen gebieten selbst heutzutage nicht besser als direkt nach dem mauerfall), wundert mich z.B. das fehlen von baumaterial auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Für leute, die des Deutschen mächtig sind, steht das da
> 
> Aber du bist offensichtlich nicht der einzige, dem das schwer fällt, mal das interpretieren weg zu lassen und sich lieber irgendwelche kruden geschichten ausdenkt um sich künstlich aufzuregen....


Ich weiß ja nicht ob du ein Wahrnehmungsproblem hast aber auf Spam_Bot´s Post hast du folgendes geantwortet:



			
				Bucklew schrieb:
			
		

> Spam_Bot schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Aber wie sagst du doch so schön? "Deshalb nennt man uns ja auch die Mecker-Ossis."


 Aber wie sagst du doch so schön *ironisch*,müsste es richtiger Weise heißen. 


> btw: wenn die arbeitsmoral in den restlichen volkseigenen betrieben genauso hoch war wie in der gastronomie (da ist sie in ländlichen gebieten selbst heutzutage nicht besser als direkt nach dem mauerfall), wundert mich z.B. das fehlen von baumaterial auch nicht wirklich.


In wievielen von den zig tausenden gastronomischen Einrichtungen bist du denn gewesen, um das so allgemein behaupten zu können? 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> In wievielen von den zig tausenden gastronomischen Einrichtungen bist du denn gewesen, um das so allgemein behaupten zu können?


Mehr als genug. Das man natürlich als jemand wie du, der damit aufgewachsen ist, das ganze nicht objektiv betrachtet ist mir durchaus bewusst. Daher lassen wir es einfach, die Fakten sprechen ja ihre sehr eindeutige Sprache.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> wenn die arbeitsmoral in den restlichen volkseigenen betrieben genauso hoch war wie in der gastronomie (da ist sie in ländlichen gebieten selbst heutzutage nicht besser als direkt nach dem mauerfall), wundert mich z.B. das fehlen von baumaterial auch nicht wirklich.


Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Die Arbeitsmoral in den DDR Betrieben war stehts sehr hoch.
Und das Fehlen von Baumaterial in der ehemaligen DDR mit einer angeblich fehlenden Arbeitsmoral zu begründen, ist genau so absurd und wie völlig falsch.
Denn das lag nicht an der Arbeitsmoral der Arbeiter, sondern an der Misswirtschaft die durch die SED Führung ausgelöst wurde.

Es ist auch überhaupt nicht wahr, daß "_die Bildung im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder war_", wie du erwähntest.
In der DDR gab es die gleiche Schulbildung wie im westlichen Teil Deutschlands. Außer bei der politischen Bildung sah die Situation anders aus.

Auch ist es völlig absurd von dir zu behaupten, das man sich "_in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen muss_", wie du erwähntest.
Gut möglich das Du in den neuen Bundesländern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Dennoch sollte man nicht gleich alle über ein Kamm scheren und mit den Worten "vollkommen inkompetentes Personal" beschimpfen.
Was denkst, was ich in meiner jahrelangen Montagearbeit in den alten Budesländern für Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Da war auch nicht immer alles Grün. Nur ich..., lass nicht solche Hetzreden über die "Wessis" ab, weil ich weis was sich gehört - was es bedeutet jemanden zu respektieren. Das scheinst Du aber mit deinen 24 Lenzen noch nicht gelernt zu haben.

Demnach würde ich dich bitten, solche unwahren Geschichten bzw. dein gehetze über die Bürger der ehemaligen DDR/ bzw. der neuen Bundesländer zu unterlassen.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir z.B. die Bildung anschaue,war sie im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder.



Wie darf man diesen Satz von dir verstehen? Bitte differenzier das mal, da eine eigene Interpretation ja scheinbar nur falsch sein kann.




Bucklew schrieb:


> "Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?"



Da es ja deine "eigene Meinung" ist, kann ich diese nur bedauern. Gott sei Dank liegt die Wahrheit woanders.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich beruhigen. Die Arbeitsmoral in den DDR Betrieben war stehts sehr hoch.
> Und das Fehlen von Baumaterial in der ehemaligen DDR mit einer angeblich fehlenden Arbeitsmoral zu begründen, ist genau so absurd und wie völlig falsch.
> Denn das lag nicht an der Arbeitsmoral der Arbeiter, sondern an der Misswirtschaft die durch die SED Führung ausgelöst wurde.


Eben genau da haben wir es. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass die Moral toll war, wenn man ständig die Misswirtschaft um sich herum sah und damit konfrontiert wurde. Das wirkt sich unmittelbar auf die Moral aus und spätestens nach 5 Jahren ist es auch dem Motiviertesten egal, ob er seine Arbeit heute oder nächsten Monat fertig hat, ändert ja eh nix.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Es ist auch überhaupt nicht wahr, daß "_die Bildung im Ostblock einige Klassen unterhalb der westlichen Länder war_", wie du erwähntest.
> In der DDR gab es die gleiche Schulbildung wie im westlichen Teil Deutschlands. Außer bei der politischen Bildung sah die Situation anders aus.


"Der Anteil der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife war in der DDR deutlich geringer als im Westen." (Zitat Wikipedia)

Nicht zu vergessen natürlich, dass die Vergabe von Studienplätze und auch Lehrer- und Direktorstellen eher von der Position in der Partei, als von der eigentlichen Qualifikation abhing. Das kann schon nicht gut für die Qualität der Ausbildung sein.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte man nicht gleich alle über ein Kamm scheren und mit den Worten "vollkommen inkompetentes Personal" beschimpfen.


Du liest erneut nur, was du willst und nicht, was da steht. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Demnach würde ich dich bitten, solche unwahren Geschichten bzw. dein gehetze über die Bürger der ehemaligen DDR/ bzw. der neuen Bundesländer zu unterlassen.


Es ist meine Meinung, die lasse ich mir von dir kaum verbieten. Wie man sieht (s.o.) interpretierst du sie ja schon gezielt so, dass du dich damit bloß nicht auseinander setzen musst, sondern sofort als "Gehetze" abtun kannst. Ziemlich billige Methode....



Blutstoff schrieb:


> Da es ja deine "eigene Meinung" ist, kann ich diese nur bedauern. Gott sei Dank liegt die Wahrheit woanders.


Geh mal in Brandenburg in ein Restaurant und du wirst sehen wie wahr das ist, was ich sage....


----------



## kwku (25. März 2009)

Ich habe die Gnade der westlichen Geburt und kann daher die DDR nur so bewerten, wie sie sich meinen Augen nach der Grenzöffnung präsentierte.

Die Lebensumstände der Bürger der DDR habe ich in diesem Thread und vorher schon in vielen direkten Gesprächen kennen gelernt.

Sicher war nicht alles schlecht in der DDR. *Aber was war denn wirklich gut? Die Wohnungen, die Straßen, die Autos, der Zustand der Häuser, die Vielfalt des Angebotes, die Freiheit im Staate, das Planwirtschaftssystem....???*
Es kommt doch wohl immer darauf an, nach welchen Maßstäben geurteilt wird. Für einen eingefleischten Ossi war damals alles schön (weil er sich nur an das Gute erinnert und nach der Wende nur noch das "Schlechte" wahrnimmt??). Der Wessi hört immer nur das Jammern der Ossis.
Kurz und gut: wenn alles besser war, warum wollte dann die Mehrheit die Wiedervereinigung und den Fall der Mauer? Bestimmt nicht, weil es in der DDR so schön war.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Geh mal in Brandenburg in ein Restaurant und du wirst sehen wie wahr das ist, was ich sage....



Deine Wahrheit deckt sich nur leider nicht mit meiner.
Ich habe in Brandenburg mehrere Filialen meines Unternehmens und muss mich auf das hiesige Personal verlassen können. Das klappte bislang immer gut.

Ich gehe seit Jahren auch in Brandenburg essen und kann gutes sowie schlechtes berichten. Das gleiche gilt für Niedersachsen, Bayern, Berlin und für fast jedes weitere Bundesland. 
Besonders oft wurde ich übrigens im Oldenburger-Land enttäuscht. Aber das hake ich als pP ab, ohne darauf irgendwelche "seltsamen" Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Eben genau da haben wir es. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass die Moral toll war, wenn man ständig die Misswirtschaft um sich herum sah und damit konfrontiert wurde.


Die Arbeitsmoral in den DDR Betrieben wurde zb. mit Prämien gesteigert.
Ich kenne übrigends aus eigener Erfahrung auch keinen einzigen ehemaligen DDR Betrieb in denen die Arbeitsmoral wegen der Misswirtschaft gesunken ist.
----


Bucklew schrieb:


> "Der Anteil der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife war in der DDR deutlich geringer als im Westen." (Zitat Wikipedia)
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen natürlich, dass die Vergabe von Studienplätze und auch Lehrer- und Direktorstellen eher von der Position in der Partei, als von der eigentlichen Qualifikation abhing. Das kann schon nicht gut für die Qualität der Ausbildung sein.


 Nur weil der Anteil der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife in der DDR geringer war als in den alten Bundesländern, ist die Bildung in der DDR noch lang nicht "einige Klassen" unterhalb des westlichen Niveau.
----


Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann erkläre uns doch bitte einmal deine Aussage. Wie kommst Du auf solch eine "Meinung":


> Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?


----


Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *Blutstoff*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und was erwartet einem dort, "vollkommenes inkompetentes Personal"? - wie du so schön sagst.
Da kann ich dir sagen, das es auch in den alten Bundesländern solch ein Personal in den Restaurants gibt.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Deine Wahrheit deckt sich nur leider nicht mit meiner.
> Ich habe in Brandenburg mehrere Filialen meines Unternehmens und muss mich auf das hiesige Personal verlassen können. Das klappte bislang immer gut.


Ich sage nirgendswo, dass es NUR so ist, ich sage nur, dass es MEHR ist als im restlichen Teil von Deutschland. das es immer einen teil gibt, der über dem schnitt liegt und ein teil der darunter liegt - das ist nun wirklich nichts, worüber man diskutieren muss.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ich kenne übrigends aus eigener Erfahrung auch keinen einzigen ehemaligen DDR Betrieb in denen die Arbeitsmoral wegen der Misswirtschaft gesunken ist.


Da sagt z.B. die Uni Frankfurt was anderes:
"Selbständiges Denken und Handeln war im Betrieb nicht gefragt. Auch im täglichen Leben über nahm der Staat viele Aufgaben, so daß Eigeninitiative völlig unterging. *Damit einhergehend ist der Mangel an Motivation der bei vielen Arbeitenden zu beobachten war.* Man hatte sich in einem Zustand der Lethargie eingerichtet."
Warum scheiterte die DDR



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Nur weil der Anteil der Schulabgänger mit Hochschulreife in der DDR geringer war als in den alten Bundesländern, ist die Bildung in der DDR noch lang nicht "einige Klassen" unterhalb des westlichen Niveau.


entscheidend ist, was hinten bei rauskommt. und den punkt mit den inkompetenten menschen in hohen positionen kannst du auch absolut nicht von der hand weisen, habe selbst so einen "schuldirektor" in der familie, der absolut KEINE befähigung hatte für die position.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dann erkläre uns doch bitte einmal deine Aussage. Wie kommst Du auf solch eine "Meinung":


Wie ich schon 5x schrieb: Erfahrung.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir sagen, das es auch in den alten Bundesländern solch ein Personal in den Restaurants gibt.


Würde ich (im Gegensatz zu dir, der sich hier mit Händen und Füßen wehrt) auch nie bestreiten, es gibt überall unfähige und auch unmotivierte Menschen. Dennoch ist auch heute noch deren Anteil in den alten Bundesländern signifikant höher als im restlichen Teil Deutschlands. Die fähigen Leute aus der Gastronomie sind z.B. nach Bayern oder Baden-Württemberg abgewandert.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich sage nirgendswo, dass es NUR so ist, ich sage nur, dass es MEHR ist als im restlichen Teil von Deutschland. das es immer einen teil gibt, der über dem schnitt liegt und ein teil der darunter liegt - das ist nun wirklich nichts, worüber man diskutieren muss.



Das habe ich dir auch nicht nachgesagt. Ich sage nur, dass sich meine Erfahrungen nicht mit deinen decken und ich deine Meinung nur bedauern kann.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Das habe ich dir auch nicht nachgesagt. Ich sage nur, dass sich meine Erfahrungen nicht mit deinen decken und ich deine Meinung nur bedauern kann.


Ich kann dieser Erfahrungen auch nur bedauern, aber ändern kann ich sie auch nicht. Ist halt wie es ist.


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die fähigen Leute aus der Gastronomie sind z.B. nach Bayern oder Baden-Württemberg abgewandert.



Ja warum wohl? Frag mal einen Zeitarbeiter aus den neuen Bundesländern im mittleren Alter, warum er für knapp 1000€ Netto täglich 300km weit zur Arbeit fahren muss. 
Den Grad an Qualifikation und Kompetenz an der Abwanderungsquote festzulegen, zeugt jedenfalls von wenig Weitsicht und Hintergrund. Die Kompetenz eines ganzen Landes an ihrer Gastronomie festzulegen, ebenfalls.


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ja warum wohl? Frag mal einen Zeitarbeiter aus den neuen Bundesländern im mittleren Alter, warum er für knapp 1000€ Netto täglich 300km weit zur Arbeit fahren muss.


Gott sei Dank gibt es diese leute in den alten Bundesländern überhaupt nicht. Generell hat der Anteil an Leuten, die pendeln enorm zugenommen in letzter Zeit.



Blutstoff schrieb:


> JDen Grad an Qualifikation und Kompetenz an der Abwanderungsquote festzulegen, zeugt jedenfalls von wenig Weitsicht und Hintergrund. Die Kompetenz eines ganzen Landes an ihrer Gastronomie festzulegen, ebenfalls.


Weder das eine, noch das andere tue ich. Komischerweise stimmt mir das verlinkte Papier der Uni Frankfurt in Sachen Motivation und Wirtschaftlichkeit zu - haben die also keine Ahnung?


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es diese leute in den alten Bundesländern überhaupt nicht. Generell hat der Anteil an Leuten, die pendeln enorm zugenommen in letzter Zeit.



Du hast scheinbar meine Anspielung überhaupt nicht verstanden. Soviel zum nicht vorhandenen Hintergrund.




Bucklew schrieb:


> Weder das eine, noch das andere tue ich. Komischerweise stimmt mir das verlinkte Papier der Uni Frankfurt in Sachen Motivation und Wirtschaftlichkeit zu - haben die also keine Ahnung?



Der von dir verlinkte Text sagt nichts über die heutige Situation und Qualifikation in den neuen Bundesländern aus und gibt dir daher in diesem Zusammenhang nicht recht.
Da du leider deine Aussagen permanent so auslegst, wie es dir gerade am besten passt, macht eine weitere Diskussion für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

kwku schrieb:


> Kurz und gut: wenn alles besser war, warum wollte dann die Mehrheit die Wiedervereinigung und den Fall der Mauer? Bestimmt nicht, weil es in der DDR so schön war.


Weil beide Seiten die Wiedervereinigung des deutschen Volkes anstrebten?



Bucklew schrieb:


> Geh mal in Brandenburg in ein Restaurant und du wirst sehen wie wahr das ist, was ich sage....


Ach Bucklew...^^
Kennst du vielleicht das Sprichwort:"So wie es in den Wald hinschallt so schallt es auch heraus"?
Denk mal darüber nach. 



			
				Spam_Bot schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erkläre uns doch bitte einmal deine Aussage. Wie kommst Du auf solch eine "Meinung":
> Zitat Bucklew:
> Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?


Vor allem bezieht sich "muss *man*" in dem Kontext auf etwas Allgemeingültiges und nicht auf die eigene Meinung. 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich sage nirgendswo, dass es NUR so ist, ich sage nur, dass es MEHR ist als im restlichen Teil von Deutschland.


Bist du zufällig Restauranttester, dass du das behaupten kannst? In wievielen von den tausenden Restaurants in Brandenburg warst du denn und wie sieht es in den anderen Bundesländern aus?


> Da sagt z.B. die Uni Frankfurt was anderes:
> "Selbständiges Denken und Handeln war im Betrieb nicht gefragt. Auch im täglichen Leben über nahm der Staat viele Aufgaben, so daß Eigeninitiative völlig unterging. *Damit einhergehend ist der Mangel an Motivation der bei vielen Arbeitenden zu beobachten war.* Man hatte sich in einem Zustand der Lethargie eingerichtet."
> Warum scheiterte die DDR


 Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere Quelle, außer einen Kurzvortrag?


> entscheidend ist, was hinten bei rauskommt. und den punkt mit den inkompetenten menschen in hohen positionen kannst du auch absolut nicht von der hand weisen, habe selbst so einen "schuldirektor" in der familie, der absolut KEINE befähigung hatte für die position.


Das ist langsam wirklich nicht mehr feierlich wie du verallgemeinerst.^^
Mag ja sein das du persönlich negative Erfahrungen gemacht hast, nur heist das nicht das man aus ein paar eigenen Erfahrungen alle 16 millionen DDR Bürger so stigmatisieren kann und nichts anderes machst du hier, auch wenn du das seltsamer Weise anders siehst(Stichwort Wahrnehmungsprobleme).


> Wie ich schon 5x schrieb: Erfahrung.


Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn genau gemacht, dass du perse alle Ostdeutschen als inkompetent, unmotiviert und mehrere Klassen ungebildeter bezeichnest? Würde mich ja auch mal brennend interressieren.


> Würde ich (im Gegensatz zu dir, der sich hier mit Händen und Füßen wehrt) auch nie bestreiten, es gibt überall unfähige und auch unmotivierte Menschen. Dennoch ist auch heute noch deren Anteil in den alten Bundesländern signifikant höher als im restlichen Teil Deutschlands.


Dann Beleg doch mal deine These, wo bitte hast du deine informationen her, dass das so ist? Zeig bitte ein paar Statistiken oder schreiben uns doch einmal deine Erfahrungen aber hör endlich auf solche subjektiven, unhaltbaren Phrasen in den Raum zu werfen.


> Die fähigen Leute aus der Gastronomie sind z.B. nach Bayern oder Baden-Württemberg abgewandert.


 Alles behauptungen ohne Hand und Fuß. Kannst du dafür bitte irgendwas veröffentlichen was die These stützt?

MfG


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil beide Seiten die Wiedervereinigung des deutschen Volkes anstrebten?
> 
> MfG



Schon klar, aber warum?


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber warum?


Naja, da gibts mehrere Thesen. Eine ist die Habgier. Man sah in der Werbung den Westen und wollte das auch haben. Die zweite ist die Motivation der polit. Selbstbestimmung, was aber heute schon statistisch belegt wurde, dass dieser Punkt hinter dem Wunsch nach Existenzsicherheit und sozialer Sicherheit steht. Der dritte Punkt ist dann die Vereinigung des deutschen Volkes und mit Sicherheit auch einer der Hauptgründe "beider Seiten".

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Der von dir verlinkte Text sagt nichts über die heutige Situation und Qualifikation in den neuen Bundesländern aus und gibt dir daher in diesem Zusammenhang nicht recht.


Ist mir klar, dass du das so sehen musst 



DaStash schrieb:


> Vor allem bezieht sich "muss *man*" in dem Kontext auf etwas Allgemeingültiges und nicht auf die eigene Meinung.


Warum sollte ich da auch "ich" schreiben, wo jeder dieser Erfahrungen sammeln würde, so er OBJEKTIV an die sache herangehen würde?



DaStash schrieb:


> Bist du zufällig Restauranttester, dass du das behaupten kannst? In wievielen von den tausenden Restaurants in Brandenburg warst du denn und wie sieht es in den anderen Bundesländern aus?


Warum hat Deutschland 210 Sternerestaurants (aktuell, 2009) und nur 14 in den neuen Bundesländern? Warum hat alleine nur NRW mehr als doppelt soviele wie alle neuen Bundesländer zusammen?



DaStash schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht noch eine andere Quelle, außer einen Kurzvortrag?


An den Kurzvortrag sind die entsprechenden Quellen auf den er sich stützt angegeben. Kannst gern darin nachlesen oder andere Quellen zeigen. Ich bin gespannt.



DaStash schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das du persönlich negative Erfahrungen gemacht hast, nur heist das nicht das man aus ein paar eigenen Erfahrungen alle 16 millionen DDR Bürger so stigmatisieren kann und nichts anderes machst du hier, auch wenn du das seltsamer Weise anders siehst(Stichwort Wahrnehmungsprobleme).


Ich rede ja auch nur vom statischen Mittel, das nunmal in fast sämtlichen Bereichen bei der ehemaligen DDR schlechter ausschaut als in der ehemaligen BRD. Das ihr euch da natürlich sofort in die Stigma-Ecke drückt ist mir völlig klar, denn Fakten dagegen gibt es nicht, auch wenn ihr euch die gute alte Zeit schönredet. Objektiv betrachtet konnte die DDR zu keiner Zeit der BRD das Wasser reichen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen hast du denn genau gemacht, dass du perse alle Ostdeutschen als inkompetent, unmotiviert und mehrere Klassen ungebildeter bezeichnest? Würde mich ja auch mal brennend interressieren.


Zum Glück brauche ich diese Frage nicht zu beantworte, da ich das ja nicht tue. Erneut zeigst du, dass du entweder nicht fähig oder nicht willens bist meine Posts zu verstehen und lieber maßlos übertreibst, um dich nicht den Fakten stellen zu müssen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Dann Beleg doch mal deine These, wo bitte hast du deine informationen her, dass das so ist? Zeig bitte ein paar Statistiken oder schreiben uns doch einmal deine Erfahrungen aber hör endlich auf solche subjektiven, unhaltbaren Phrasen in den Raum zu werfen.


Aber gern doch (bezieht sich jetzt auf die abwanderung, für die bildung hab ich ja schon genug angegeben):
Köche verzweifelt gesucht - Berlin - Printarchiv - Berliner Morgenpost

"Zwar sind bei der Arbeitsagentur Berlin knapp 2000 Köche arbeitslos gemeldet, "*doch die Qualität stimmt oft nicht*", sagt Herbicht. Dieses Dilemma bestätigt auch Dirk Feid von der Treugast Unternehmensberatungsgesellschaft für den Hotel- und Gastronomiebereich. "Ich höre häufig Klagen aus der Branche, dass verfügbares Personal entweder schlecht ausgebildet ist oder mit den oftmals schwierigen Arbeitsbedingungen nicht klar kommt." Feid weiß: "*Die wirklich guten Leute gehen häufig aus Berlin weg." Auch, weil die Verdienstmöglichkeiten im Ausland oder in West- und Süddeutschland deutlich besser seien.* Hinzu kommt noch, dass es andernorts großzügigeres Trinkgeld gibt - manch einer kann so sein Gehalt um bis zu 50 Prozent aufbessern."

soviel dann zum thema "unhaltbare, subjektive" phrasen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Da sagt z.B. die Uni Frankfurt was anderes:
> "Selbständiges Denken und Handeln war im Betrieb nicht gefragt. Auch im täglichen Leben über nahm der Staat viele Aufgaben, so daß Eigeninitiative völlig unterging. *Damit einhergehend ist der Mangel an Motivation der bei vielen Arbeitenden zu beobachten war.* Man hatte sich in einem Zustand der Lethargie eingerichtet."
> Warum scheiterte die DDR


Möglich das es den ein oder anderen gab der es so erlebte. Es ist aber eine Frechheit soetwas zu verallgemeinern wie die es tun.
Ich zb. musste auch schon zu DDR Zeiten bei meiner Arbeit selbstständig Denken und Handeln. Auch wurden mir in meinem täglichen Leben keinerlei Aufgaben vom Staat abgenommen. Und schon gar nicht habe ich mich in einen Zustand der Lethargie eingerichtet. Auch konnte ich keine derartigen Zustände bei meinen damligen Arbeitskollegen erkennen.
Demnach frage ich mich ernsthaft wo die solche Erkenntnisse her haben...


----------



## Blutstoff (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Möglich das es den ein oder anderen gab der es so erlebte. Es ist aber eine Frechheit soetwas zu verallgemeinern wie die es tun.
> Ich zb. musste auch schon zu DDR Zeiten bei meiner Arbeit selbstständig Denken und Handeln. Auch wurden mir in meinem täglichen Leben keinerlei Aufgaben vom Staat abgenommen. Und schon gar nicht habe ich mich in einen Zustand der Lethargie eingerichtet. Auch konnte ich keine derartigen Zustände bei meinen damligen Arbeitskollegen erkennen.
> Demnach frage ich mich ernsthaft wo die solche Erkenntnisse her haben...



Ich nehme derartige Worte nicht für voll. Jeder, der damals in der DDR gearbeitet und gelebt hat weiß, was er von solchen Texten zu halten hat. Das seriöseste an dem Text ist die Website, auf der er veröffentlicht wurde und das war's auch schon. Wer's glauben möchte, soll's ruhig glauben.


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Ich nehme derartige Worte nicht für voll. Jeder, der damals in der DDR gearbeitet und gelebt hat weiß, was er von solchen Texten zu halten hat. Das seriöseste an dem Text ist die Website, auf der er veröffentlicht wurde und das war's auch schon. Wer's glauben möchte, soll's ruhig glauben.


Genauso sehe ich das auch.

MfG


----------



## x2K (25. März 2009)

Es heißt ja immer wir sollen nicht in einen oberflächlichen Ost hass abgleiten.... 

aber meiner ist nicht oberflächlich  
 ich hab  noch ne idee  für DaStash und  Bucklew   macht doch einfach mal einen video podcast zu dem thema über das ihr schon seit 16  seiten diskutiert   nach dem vorbild von sixtus und lobo  die jede woche auf 3 sat zu sehen sind  Blog: 3sat.neues: 02_ Sixtus vs. Lobo Archive


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Es heißt ja immer wir sollen nicht in einen oberflächlichen Ost hass abgleiten....
> 
> aber meiner ist nicht oberflächlich


Hallo, Volker Pispers 



x2K schrieb:


> ich hab  noch ne idee  für DaStash und  Bucklew   macht doch einfach mal einen video podcast zu dem thema über das ihr schon seit 16  seiten diskutiert


Stör ihn gerade mal nicht, er sucht schon seit stunden verzweifelt bei Google nach irgendwas, was seine Meinung stützt oder zumindest meine Quellen diskreditiert. Das ist nicht einfach


----------



## x2K (25. März 2009)

Ich mag den Volker  mus unbedingt mal daran zu denken mal zu einem live auftritt zu gehen  und weils so schön ist nochmal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnwA7qzg5I0

wenn ihr noch was zum diskutieren sucht stöbert man in dem Medienarchiev von eins Xtra oder Quer 
da gibt es oft interesannte dinge zu dem Thema  betreff Binnengemeinde baut Seehafen ohne anschluss an die Ostsee   oder Gemeinde teert Waldwege weil Fördermittel übrig sind (bei letzterem muss ich grade an Marl denken  die Sinsenerstraße iss ne Katastrope....)

da gibt es ein Gymnasium das für milionen einen  top sportplatz bekomme hat  und nach einem jahr geschlossen wurde oder so..  das komische ist das 50m weit weg  eine andere schule  auch einen sportplatz haben wollte  die können nicht einfach  rüber laufen  nein die müssen auch  10 milionen haben für einen eigenen ...   war bei quer glaub ich  iss aber schon ein zwei jahre her das das gesendet wurde  in wie weit das mit dem thema zu tun hat  kommt darauf an wie man es intapretieren will    ich finde das nicht grade inteligent....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. März 2009)

was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun sowas kommt genauso in ex Westlichen Bundesländern vor


----------



## x2K (25. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun sowas kommt genauso in ex Westlichen Bundesländern vor



nicht ganz die Straßenbaugesetze im Westen und Osten unterscheiden sich 
hier ist es viel aufwendiger eine Straße neu zu bauen als drüben 
ein beispiel in meiner Stadt soll eine Bundesstraße  an die A2  angebunden und  gebaut werden das versucht man schon seit 1963 Baubeginn ist 2011
 im osten hingegen hat man diese gesetze so verändert dass man dort schneller und mit weniger Gutachten bauen kann  der Grund war die marode Infrastruktur die wir ja bereitwillig finanziert haben..   man wollte möglichst schnell alles wieder aufbauen 
zweiter Grund ist der das den Leuten dort viel zusteht aber sie auch nicht darauf verzichten wollen wenn etwas übrig bleibt  so werden übrige Fördermittel eigendlich wieder zurück gegeben  außer man findet irgendedwas um das Geld sinvoll anzulegen   naja den rest kann man sich denken


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> nicht ganz die Straßenbaugesetze im Westen und Osten unterscheiden sich
> hier ist es viel aufwendiger eine Straße neu zu bauen als drüben
> ein beispiel in meiner Stadt soll eine Bundesstraße  an die A2  angebunden und  gebaut werden das versucht man schon seit 1963 Baubeginn ist 2011
> im osten hingegen hat man diese gesetze so verändert dass man dort schneller und mit weniger Gutachten bauen kann  der Grund war die marode Infrastruktur die wir ja bereitwillig finanziert haben..   man wollte möglichst schnell alles wieder aufbauen
> zweiter Grund ist der das den Leuten dort viel zusteht aber sie auch nicht darauf verzichten wollen wenn etwas übrig bleibt  so werden übrige Fördermittel eigendlich wieder zurück gegeben  außer man findet irgendedwas um das Geld sinvoll anzulegen   naja den rest kann man sich denken


Und was genau hat das mit dem thread-Thema zu tun?

@Bucklew
Beantworte doch erst einmal die offenstehenden Fragen von nun schon 3 Foristen aus diesem Thread hier, dass wäre mal ne Leistung.  

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Beantworte doch erst einmal die offenstehenden Fragen von nun schon 3 Foristen aus diesem Thread hier, dass wäre mal ne Leistung.


Habe ich doch. Du wolltest Quellen, ich habe sie dir gezeigt. Von dir kam bisher außer heißer Luft und ganz vielen "böser Wessi" Sprüchen noch gar nix. Aber wundert mich nicht, denn es gibt ja nix, womit du die Fakten aus der Welt schaffst 

btw: den rauseditierten satz hättest du ruhig drin stehen lassen können


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> zweiter Grund ist der das den Leuten dort viel zusteht aber sie auch nicht darauf verzichten wollen wenn etwas übrig bleibt  so werden übrige Fördermittel eigendlich wieder zurück gegeben  außer man findet irgendedwas um das Geld sinvoll anzulegen   naja den rest kann man sich denken


Wenn du daran an die Steuermittelverschwendungen denkst, die gibt es überall in Deutschland und nicht nur in den neuen Bundesländern.


----------



## x2K (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn du daran an die Steuermittelverschwendungen denkst, die gibt es überall in Deutschland und nicht nur in den neuen Bundesländern.



da geb ich dir zwar recht aber  drüben überdurchschnettlich oft 



			
				DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Und was genau hat das mit dem thread-Thema zu tun?


  im bezug auf das zitat sowas kommt genauso in ex Westlichen Bundesländern vor  

aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ging es ursprünglich  darum  wo es jetzt besser war  DaDRüben oder hier  indirekt hab ich dazu ja was gesagt man muss nur zwischen den zeilen lesen  und die resultate sehen  zurück und denken ach was solls....


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Von dir kam bisher außer heißer Luft und ganz vielen "böser Wessi" Sprüchen noch gar nix.


Na dann zeig mir mal wo ich einen dieser bösen Wessisprüche geschrieben habe, ich bin gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> im bezug auf das zitat sowas kommt genauso in ex Westlichen Bundesländern vor


zumal ja sogar Marl als beispiel aufgeführt war, aber ist wohl zuviel verlangt zu wissen, wo Marl liegt. aber ist natürlich kein wunder, die hatten in der schule ja nur die karten, die westlich der DDR grau waren 



DaStash schrieb:


> Na dann zeig mir mal wo ich einen dieser bösen Wessisprüche geschrieben habe, ich bin gespannt.


Zwischen den Zeilen. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal Stellung hierzu nehmen, bevor du wieder anfängst abzulenken - du wolltest Fakten, da haste sie: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../46957-ddr-alles-schlechter-4.html#post669934


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> aber ist natürlich kein wunder, die hatten in der schule ja nur die karten, die westlich der DDR grau waren


Anstatt dich lustig darüber zu machen, solltest Du mal überlegen warum das so war...
Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt ob du das weist, warum das so war


----------



## DaStash (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Zwischen den Zeilen.


Ach Bucklew, dass bildest Dir nur ein, trust me. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Anstatt dich lustig darüber zu machen, solltest Du mal überlegen warum das so war...


Na damit ihr nicht wisst wo ihr hin müsst, nachdem ihr über die Mauer gehupt seid 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ach Bucklew, dass bildest Dir nur ein, trust me.


Du willst also zu den von mir dargestellten und mit Quellen untermauerten Fakten (die von dir als "subjektive, unhaltbare Phrasen" und "behauptungen ohne Hand und Fuß" bezeichnet wurden), nicht weiter Stellung nehmen?


----------



## micha2 (25. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Ich mag den Volker mus unbedingt mal daran zu denken mal zu einem live auftritt zu gehen und weils so schön ist nochmal YouTube - Volker Pispers 2007-3 Angela Merkel
> 
> wenn ihr noch was zum diskutieren sucht stöbert man in dem Medienarchiev von eins Xtra oder Quer
> da gibt es oft interesannte dinge zu dem Thema betreff Binnengemeinde baut Seehafen ohne anschluss an die Ostsee oder Gemeinde teert Waldwege weil Fördermittel übrig sind (bei letzterem muss ich grade an Marl denken die Sinsenerstraße iss ne Katastrope....)
> ...


 
das sind aber allgemeine deutsche probleme. das lag an der fördermittelvergabe.
wurden fördertopfe nicht ausgeschöpft, wurde den kommunen das im nächsten jahr gekürzt.
egal ob ost oder west.
das ist übrigens seit ein paar jahren anders. das sollte man schon wissen, wenn man solch ein thema anspricht.


x2K schrieb:


> nicht ganz die Straßenbaugesetze im Westen und Osten unterscheiden sich
> hier ist es viel aufwendiger eine Straße neu zu bauen als drüben
> ein beispiel in meiner Stadt soll eine Bundesstraße an die A2 angebunden und gebaut werden das versucht man schon seit 1963 Baubeginn ist 2011
> im osten hingegen hat man diese gesetze so verändert dass man dort schneller und mit weniger Gutachten bauen kann der Grund war die marode Infrastruktur die wir ja bereitwillig finanziert haben.. man wollte möglichst schnell alles wieder aufbauen
> zweiter Grund ist der das den Leuten dort viel zusteht aber sie auch nicht darauf verzichten wollen wenn etwas übrig bleibt so werden übrige Fördermittel eigendlich wieder zurück gegeben außer man findet irgendedwas um das Geld sinvoll anzulegen naja den rest kann man sich denken


 
da wirfst du wohl was durcheinander. natürlich wurden im osten autobahnprojekte vorrangig abgearbeitet. trotzdem mussten die strengen umweltschutzbedingungen eingehalten werden. gesetze wurden da keineswegs geändert. lediglich ein beschleunigtes genehmigungsverfahren gab es.
das hat aber nichts mit eurer behörde zu tun. weil gelder fehlen und immer wieder bürger angehört werden müssen, dauert eine durchschnittliche autobahnplanung mittlerweile 15-20 jahre. einzelfälle mit 30 jahren gibt es ebenfalls.
dann scheinst du zu vergessen, das im osten bereits vorhandene autobahnen saniert wurden. lediglich die A38 und die A20 sind komplette neubauten.
nen kleiner tipp. nimm dir mal nen großen deutschlandatlas und vergleiche mal das autobahnnetz von ost und west.

P.S. bereitwillig finanziert habe ich als ossi die strassen übrigens auch. den soli müssen wir nämlich auch bezahlen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt soweit...
Es diente auch dazu, mögliche Fluchtwege unkenntlich zu machen. 
Was aber eh keinem davon abgehalten hat wenn er/sie abhauen wollte.


----------



## x2K (25. März 2009)

also Marl liegt in einem gedachten Dreieck  zeischen Dortmund Münster und Gelsenkirchen   relativ nah an Gelsenkirchen gehört zum Kreis Recklinghausen von dem ihr wahrscheinlich auch noch nie  etwas gehört habt  weil er so berühmt ist  lol..


dass wir im westen soli bekommen ist mir neu  ich muss ihn zwar zahlen aber angekommen scheint davon hier jedenfalls noch nichts.   aber auch wenn diese regelung mit der kürzung von mitteln bei nicht vollgebrauch  als rechtfertigung dient  sollte man sich  sinnvollere ausgaben überlegen 
zumal  warum sollte eine gemeinde im folge jahr aufbau hilfen bekommen wenn schon alles aufgebaut ist ???  also geld übrig gewesen ist   (hier gibt es einen schönen ausdruck "Schrappmentalität")  Der grund für diese einstellung  lässt sich  ja auf das ddr system zurück führen wenn man die hintergründe berücksichtigt. (verfügbarkeit von konsumgütern  nicht grundnahrungsmittel wäre ein  denkansatz)


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> nen kleiner tipp. nimm dir mal nen großen deutschlandatlas und vergleiche mal das autobahnnetz von ost und west.


das ist ja auch kein wunder nach 4 jahrzehnten miss....verzeihung...PLANwirtschaft 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Stimmt soweit...
> Es diente auch dazu, mögliche Fluchtwege unkenntlich zu machen.
> Was aber eh keinem davon abgehalten hat wenn er/sie abhauen wollte.


Das haben dann meistens schon die Soldaten mit Schiessbefehl erledigt.


----------



## micha2 (26. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> also Marl liegt in einem gedachten Dreieck zeischen Dortmund Münster und Gelsenkirchen relativ nah an Gelsenkirchen gehört zum Kreis Recklinghausen von dem ihr wahrscheinlich auch noch nie etwas gehört habt weil er so berühmt ist lol..


ich hab schon was davon gehört. hoffe das beruhigt dich etwas
mein BF2-clan stammt aus dem ruhrpott. war die letzten zwei jahre öfters zu lan´s in mühlheim an der ruhr.
ihr hab ja da ein richtiges autobahnwirrwarr


> dass wir im westen soli bekommen ist mir neu ich muss ihn zwar zahlen aber angekommen scheint davon hier jedenfalls noch nichts. aber auch wenn diese regelung mit der kürzung von mitteln bei nicht vollgebrauch als rechtfertigung dient sollte man sich sinnvollere ausgaben überlegen
> zumal warum sollte eine gemeinde im folge jahr aufbau hilfen bekommen wenn schon alles aufgebaut ist ??? also geld übrig gewesen ist (hier gibt es einen schönen ausdruck "Schrappmentalität") Der grund für diese einstellung lässt sich ja auf das ddr system zurück führen wenn man die hintergründe berücksichtigt. (verfügbarkeit von konsumgütern nicht grundnahrungsmittel wäre ein denkansatz)


 
hier mal etwas grundwissen zum soli:
Solidaritätszuschlag ? Wikipedia
siehst du, keineswegs ein beitrag ausschließlich für den osten.
auf das DDR-system ist die verteilung von geldern keineswegs zurückzuführen. im gegenteil, wir habens von euch.
wessi´s kamen zu uns in die behörden und lehrten unseren behördenmitarbeitern wie der westen funktioniert. angesichts des systemwechsels eine tolle sache. allerdings waren unsere behördenmittarbeiter auch sehr lernfähig und übernahmen euer system 1:1.
schau dir mal das schwarzbuch des bundes der steuerzahler an und du wirst schnell feststellen, das im westen genausoviel geld verschwendet wird wie im osten. 

P.S. wass die ausgaben für ostdeutschland angeht. sie es mal so:
im krieg an die russen verloren! 1990 zurückgekauft! und 16 millionen menschen müssten wegen des krieges 40jahre lang leiden.



Bucklew schrieb:


> das ist ja auch kein wunder nach 4 jahrzehnten miss....verzeihung...PLANwirtschaft


 
ja das könnte man jetzt diskutieren. bis 1970 lief die planwirtschaft nicht unbedingt schlecht. der trabant war bei ersterscheinen auf dem stand der technik. im westen gab es zum damaligen zeitpunkt das gogomobil oder die isetta. auch fernsehgeräte oder radios unterscheideten sich kaum. allerdings kam dann der faktor mensch zum tragen und einige bonzen machten ihr eigenes geschäft.


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du willst also zu den von mir dargestellten und mit Quellen untermauerten Fakten (die von dir als "subjektive, unhaltbare Phrasen" und "behauptungen ohne Hand und Fuß" bezeichnet wurden), nicht weiter Stellung nehmen?


Genau, ich will nicht, weil es keinen Sinn macht. Wie oft soll ich Dir denn noch aufzeigen was du als allgemeingültig darstelltst und dennoch nicht belegen kannst?
Was sagt zum Beispiel dein Link bezüglich deiner Gastronomiethese eigentlich aus? Erstens bezieht sich diese News auf *gehobene Gastronomie*, somit kannst du schon einmal gar nicht perse von der gesamten Gastronomie reden. Zweitens besagt der Link, dass es in Berlin einen sehr hohen Bedarf an gut ausgebildeten Personal gibt, da es generell eine hohe Dichte an gehobener Gastronomie hier gibt. Das bedeutet also nicht nur weil ein Mangel herrscht, dass die Bewirtung, die Kompetenz etc. in den anderen Bundesländern besser ist oder aus was erschliesst sich das bitte? Drittens der Faktor Geld. Das kann man heutzutage nun auf so ziemlich alle Gruppen ummünzen. Beispielsweise gehen auch immer mehr Ärzte ins Ausland, weil sie da mehr verdienen. Kann man etwa deshalb behaupten das die hier gebliebenen schlechtere Ärzte sind? Nein, dass kann man selbstverständlich nicht, da nicht für jeden Arzt das Geldverdienen an erster Stelle steht oder manche familienbedingt nicht woanders hinkönnen etc., da gibt es genug Gründe.

So und nun zu Dir , wann gedenkst du nun die offenstehenden Fragen zu beantworten? 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Genau, ich will nicht, weil es keinen Sinn macht. Wie oft soll ich Dir denn noch aufzeigen was du als allgemeingültig darstelltst und dennoch nicht belegen kannst?


Oh, das habe ich bereits. Im Gegensatz zu dir 



DaStash schrieb:


> [kräftiges Rudern gelöscht]


War klar, dass sonst nichts kommt außer heißer Luft - kurz: haltlose Phrasen ohne Beleg 

Wie wärs denn mal damit, dass du mal endlich hier was belegst?



DaStash schrieb:


> So und nun zu Dir , wann gedenkst du nun die offenstehenden Fragen zu beantworten?


Welche wären das? Habe die Diskussion nochmal durchgelesen und habe deinen letzten Post vollständig beantwortet, anders als du, der meinen ja schon wieder (nicht zum ersten mal) zu 90% ignorierst. Aber kannst mir natürlich die "offenen" Fragen mal zitieren.


----------



## x2K (26. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ja das könnte man jetzt diskutieren. bis 1970 lief die planwirtschaft nicht unbedingt schlecht. der trabant war bei ersterscheinen auf dem stand der technik. im westen gab es zum damaligen zeitpunkt das gogomobil oder die isetta. auch fernsehgeräte oder radios unterscheideten sich kaum. allerdings kam dann der faktor mensch zum tragen und einige bonzen machten ihr eigenes geschäft.



das hast du recht aber du musst auch sagen das es nur den trabant gab 
 sachsenring hatte schon längst neue entwürfe  aber die durften die nicht bauen
 und planwirtschaft funktioniert bei allem was umweltabhänig ist nur solange wie die umwelt berechenbar bleibt z.b.  kann ein unwetter zum falschen zeitpunkt die gesammte weizen ernte  zur nichte machen


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> O...


Ja Bucklew, du hast ja so Recht.  Du hast wirklich alles beantwortet, besonders die Fragen nach Belegen für deine drei haltlosen Aussagen, die von drei Usern hier offen stehen, die ich jetzt hier nicht noch einmal posten werde, du weißt sicherlich was gemeint ist. Wie konnt ich nur die ganze Zeit übersehen das du argumentativ der Diskussion hier so konstruktiv, zuträglich und zielführend beiträgst, ich muss blind gewesen sein, bitte verzeih. 

Kurz und knapp, fühl dich im Recht und ich hab meine Ruhe.  Führt ja eh zu nichts!

MfG


----------



## JePe (26. März 2009)

Von ein paar Links zu Umfragewerten ueber gefuehlte Sozialaengste abgesehen, hast Du keine einzige Deiner Thesen je in irgendeiner Weise belegt, sondern im Gegenteil immer als "Meinung" relativiert. Da kleidet es Dich nicht gut, fuer die "Meinungen" anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer "Belege" einzufordern, die beizubringen Du selbst nicht Willens bist?

Und Nein, damit "giesse ich kein Oel ins Feuer" - falls das moderationsseitig so wahrgenommen wuerde. Ich formuliere nur eine Beobachtung.


----------



## DaStash (26. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Von ein paar Links zu Umfragewerten ueber gefuehlte Sozialaengste abgesehen, hast Du keine einzige Deiner Thesen je in irgendeiner Weise belegt, sondern im Gegenteil immer als "Meinung" relativiert. Da kleidet es Dich nicht gut, fuer die "Meinungen" anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer "Belege" einzufordern, die beizubringen Du selbst nicht Willens bist?
> 
> Und Nein, damit "giesse ich kein Oel ins Feuer" - falls das moderationsseitig so wahrgenommen wuerde. Ich formuliere nur eine Beobachtung.


Jedem seine Meinung, wenn du das so siehst, ich nicht. Des weiteren habe ich genug Beispiele für meine Thesen gebracht, in Form von Erklärungen und auch Statistiken/Umfragen und sonstigen Links. Das Dir das nicht ausreicht oder genügt um deine Thesen damit zu entgegnen, habe ich ja schon festgestellt. Wenn du dir vielleicht mal die Mühe machen würdest den Verlauf zwischen Bucklew und mir und auch ein paar anderen Foristen zu verfolgen, dann wirst du sicherlich auch feststellen, wie der letzte und vorletzte Post von mir zu interpretieren ist. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (26. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung, wenn du das so siehst, ich nicht.



Klingt vertraut.



DaStash schrieb:


> Des weiteren habe ich genug Beispiele für meine Thesen gebracht, in Form von Erklärungen und auch Statistiken/Umfragen und sonstigen Links.



Noe. "On Topic" hast Du keinerlei Belege, Links, Quellen oder dergleichen geliefert - nur die von Anderen (vorzugsweise von mir) angezweifelt oder erst gar keines Blickes gewuerdigt (jedenfalls bist Du auf konkrete Zahlen, Studien etc nie substanziell eingegangen) und ihnen nur Deine Behauptungen dagegengehalten. Du moechtest _widerlegt_ werden? Dann musst *Du* zuerst einen _Beweis_ fuehren.

Und Umfragen, nach denen eine repraesentative (?) Anzahl von befragten Personen Aengste vor dem Morgen haben, trifft keine zwingende Aussage ueber den objektiven Ist-Zustand. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass das kaum noch Bezug zum urspruenglichen Thema hat.


----------



## Bucklew (26. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich alles beantwortet, besonders die Fragen nach Belegen für deine drei haltlosen Aussagen, die von drei Usern hier offen stehen, die ich jetzt hier nicht noch einmal posten werde, du weißt sicherlich was gemeint ist.


Ja, habe ich auch. Ich habe meine These über den motivationsmangel in der arbeitenden Bevölkerung der DDR gestützt, ich habe meine These über die Abwanderung von Arbeitskräfte und auch die These über die (teilweise!) unfähigen und unmotivierten Arbeitskräfte. Also, was willst du noch?

Komischerweise bin ich ja nicht der einzige der das so sieht, du scheinst dort also (erneut) mal wieder ein Wahrnehmungsproblem zu haben. Ich bitte dies doch schnellstmöglich zu beheben, damit wir wieder zum Thema kommen können. Es stehen noch Antworten von dir aus, ich bitte darum...


----------



## x2K (27. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich auch. Ich habe meine These über den motivationsmangel in der arbeitenden Bevölkerung der DDR gestützt, ich habe meine These über die Abwanderung von Arbeitskräfte und auch die These über die (teilweise!) unfähigen und unmotivierten Arbeitskräfte. Also, was willst du noch?



Villeicht passt das nicht so ganz aber da gab es doch auch eine richtige massenproduktion von Orden  um die Leute zu Motivieren  hat nur nicht geklappt weil die dinger in immer größeren mengen hergestellt wurden und auch immer weniger wert waren.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Villeicht passt das nicht so ganz aber da gab es doch auch eine richtige massenproduktion von Orden  um die Leute zu Motivieren  hat nur nicht geklappt weil die dinger in immer größeren mengen hergestellt wurden und auch immer weniger wert waren.


Stimmt, solche Abzeichen, Ehrenzeichen und Orden gab es für fast jeden noch so sinnlosen Anlass in Massen.
Es gab sogar einen einzigen Orden den man nie verliehen hat - den Blücher Orden.
"Den Blücher-Orden sollten in Anlehnung an die Rheinüberschreitung Blüchers jene Soldaten der NVA erhalten, die als erste die Rheinlinie erreichten."
Auch für die Übernahme West Berlins war der Blücher Orden als Auszeichnung gedacht: https://www.berlin.de/lstu/ausstellung/mfs-wb-plan.html


----------



## Bucklew (27. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> Villeicht passt das nicht so ganz aber da gab es doch auch eine richtige massenproduktion von Orden  um die Leute zu Motivieren  hat nur nicht geklappt weil die dinger in immer größeren mengen hergestellt wurden und auch immer weniger wert waren.


Nur das Orden als Motivation bei vllt 10% der menschen funktioniert, wenn überhaupt. die beste Motivation ist und bleibt, dass es einem selbst besser geht - der mensch ist nunmal von grund auf ein egotier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

Sacht mal - kanns sein, dass ihr hier mitlerweile sehr viel über euch und den Thread und sehr wenig über die DDR redet?



micha2 schrieb:


> ...das eigentum von republikflüchtlingen "in den Schutz des Volkseigentums überführt"!!!...
> deine behauptung ist also eindeutig *falsch!*



Wenn dir nicht mal bei deiner eigenen Ausführung auffällt, dass ein "Flüchtling", der seinen Besitz zurücklässt, diesen nun einmal aufgibt, nicht einmal die Möglichkeit nutzt, weiteren Einfluss auf dessen Verbleib zu nehmen und dass das insgesamt etwas grundlegend anderes ist, als wenn jemandem etwas direkt weggenommen wird, dann fallen mir auch keine Erklärungen mehr ein, die ich noch anführen könnte. 



> ich weis jetzt nicht so richtig, was du meinst.



Du hast die These vorgestellt "Bildungssystem der DDR diente der Indoktrinierung = Bildungssystem der DDR war gaaaanz schlecht. Ungeachtet aller anderen Aspekte"
Diese These muss es sich imho gefallen lassen, dass man sie auch auf andere z.B. Bildungssysteme anwenden kann und nur wenn sie auch da gültige Ergebnisse liefert, ist sie haltbar.
D.h.: "Bildungssystem der BRD dient nicht der Indoktrinierung = Bildungssystem der BRD ist gaaaaanz gut. Ungeachtet aller anderen Aspekte"
Wie man bei einem kurzen Blick an heutige Schulen feststellen kann: Diese Aussage ist nicht haltbar, die These ist so nicht haltbar. Man kann nicht alleine aus dem Aspekt Indoktrinierung ja/nein die Qualität eines gesamten Bildungssystems ver/beurteilen, sondern man muss weitere Aspekte beachten.
Und eben genau darum geht es in diesem Thread: Die großen Fehler mal als bekannt vorraussetzen und sich die anderen Aspekte angucken, in denen die DDR durchaus besser als die BRD abschneiden könnte.
Das heißt nicht, dass das Gesamtbild in irgend einer Weise gut wird. Aber es könnte z.B. sein, dass man Prinzipien, die sehr erfolgreich propagandistisch eingefärbte Inhalte vermittelt haben, auch übernehmen kann, um nicht-propagandistisch eingefärbte Inhalte zu vermitteln.

Die wird man aber nie finden, wenn man sich hinstellt und sagt "dient der Propaganda, ist schlecht, Ende der Betrachtung".



> ich bin in meinen postings auf einzelheiten im DDR-system eingegangen und habe nach mehreren postings eine verallgemeinerte aussage getroffen.
> was willst du jetzt also, mit dieser aussage unterstreichen? das du nicht alle posts dieser diskussion liest?
> dieser satz - aussage von mir:
> 
> ...



Und es ist ein vorzügliches Beispiel, dass du nicht ins Detail guckst:
Dass System als ganzes für diese Menschheit nicht brauchbar ist, ist zwar ne nette Erkenntniss - aber auch eine allseits bekannte, die wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren brauchen.
Die Fragestellung hier lautet, ob das System Elemente beinhaltet, die besser sind. Und gerade die von dir immer wieder angeführten mit allem vernetzten großen Nachteilen legen nahe, dass dem so ist:
Wenn an jeder zweiten Ecke so massive Nachteile greifen, dann hätte das System augenblicklich auseinanderfallen müssen, wenn es nicht an einigen ersten Ecken etwas positives gab. Diese Perlen im Misthaufen gilt es zu finden und allein die Formulierung dieser Suche gibt vor, dass Mist an ihnen kleben wird.
Die Feststellung, dass sie dreckig sind, kann man sich somit sparen - die Frage ist, ob, man das ändern, sie also in unser System übernehmen kann, ohne dabei auch die negativen Aspekte zu übernehmen.
Und z.B. beim Bildungssystem ist das, wenn man die bisher angebrachten Negativpunkte betrachtet, sehr einfach möglich. Es wird schließlich nur kritesiert, was gelehrt wurde. D.h. die komplette Lehrmethode, angewandt auf andere Inhalte, ist von dieser Kritik überhaupt nicht betroffen.




kwku schrieb:


> Sicher war nicht alles schlecht in der DDR. *Aber was war denn wirklich gut? Die Wohnungen, die Straßen, die Autos, der Zustand der Häuser, die Vielfalt des Angebotes, die Freiheit im Staate, das Planwirtschaftssystem....???*



Grundsicherung (mit Gütern des Ostblocks - aber man kann dem System nicht übel nehmen, dass in Sibirien weniger Orangen wachsen, als in Spanien), Gleichverteilung. (stellenweise verfälscht durch Eingriffe des Regimes, aber dem formellen System nach vorgesehen)





Bucklew schrieb:


> Warum hat Deutschland 210 Sternerestaurants (aktuell, 2009) und nur 14 in den neuen Bundesländern? Warum hat alleine nur NRW mehr als doppelt soviele wie alle neuen Bundesländer zusammen?



Was hat die Anzahl von Sternerestaurants mit der Arbeitsmoral der Gesamtbevölkerung zu tun?
Der Laie würde am ehesten noch einen Zusammenhang mit dem Durchschnittseinkommen oder mit historischen Prozessen erwarten...



> "Zwar sind bei der Arbeitsagentur Berlin knapp 2000 Köche arbeitslos gemeldet, "*doch die Qualität stimmt oft nicht*", sagt Herbicht. Dieses Dilemma bestätigt auch Dirk Feid von der Treugast Unternehmensberatungsgesellschaft für den Hotel- und Gastronomiebereich. "Ich höre häufig Klagen aus der Branche, dass verfügbares Personal entweder schlecht ausgebildet ist oder mit den oftmals schwierigen Arbeitsbedingungen nicht klar kommt." Feid weiß: "*Die wirklich guten Leute gehen häufig aus Berlin weg." Auch, weil die Verdienstmöglichkeiten im Ausland oder in West- und Süddeutschland deutlich besser seien.* Hinzu kommt noch, dass es andernorts großzügigeres Trinkgeld gibt - manch einer kann so sein Gehalt um bis zu 50 Prozent aufbessern."
> 
> soviel dann zum thema "unhaltbare, subjektive" phrasen



Fazit: Die Ost-Köche, die gut ausgebildet waren, arbeiten im Westen, weil man sich im Osten keine hohen Löhne leisten kann.

Wie sagt das jetzt etwas über die Arbeitsmoral von DDR-Bürgern aus?




x2K schrieb:


> da geb ich dir zwar recht aber  drüben überdurchschnettlich oft



Da drüben wurde in den 90er auch überdurchschnittlich viel investiert, logisch dass man da überdurchschnittlich viel veruntreuen kann


----------



## JePe (27. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dir nicht mal bei deiner eigenen Ausführung auffällt, dass ein "Flüchtling", der seinen Besitz zurücklässt, diesen nun einmal aufgibt, nicht einmal die Möglichkeit nutzt, weiteren Einfluss auf dessen Verbleib zu nehmen und dass das insgesamt etwas grundlegend anderes ist, als wenn jemandem etwas direkt weggenommen wird, dann fallen mir auch keine Erklärungen mehr ein, die ich noch anführen könnte.



Du koenntest alternativ die Moeglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass Dein Wissen unvollstaendig und / oder falsch ist?

Zwischen 1961 und 1989 gab es (offiziell) 556.541 sog. Antraege auf staendige Ausreise aus der DDR. Die Genehmigungsverfahren, die mehr Farce als Verfahren waren, dauerten ueber Jahre, waren repressiv angelegt - und wurden dem Antragsteller gegenueber i. d. R. aeusserst kurzfristig und oft buchstaeblich ueber Nacht bewilligt. Wenn Dir gerade eben genug Zeit bleibt, Dich reisefertig zu machen - wie willst Du da ernstlich einen "Nachlass" regeln ... ? Du hast Dein Eigentum (Hausstand etc) zurueckgelassen; eine eventuelle Immobilie sowieso - und die fiel an den Staat (der sie dann linientreuen Genossen zum Spottpreis ueberliess - weshalb Grundbesitz gelegentlich das Genehmigungsverfahren beschleunigt hat).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und eben genau darum geht es in diesem Thread: Die großen Fehler mal als bekannt vorraussetzen und sich die anderen Aspekte angucken, in denen die DDR durchaus besser als die BRD abschneiden könnte.
> Das heißt nicht, dass das Gesamtbild in irgend einer Weise gut wird.




Wusstest Du, dass der gesetzliche Anspruch auf Erholungsurlaub -der zweifellos als soziale Errungenschaft angesehen werden kann- aus dem Dritten Reich stammt? Kann ich daraus herleiten, dass das Dritte Reich es wert ist, unter Ausblendung von Kriegstreiberei und Judenvernichtung auf Potenzial fuer Weltverbesserungen bewertet zu werden ... ?

Wenn Dir der Ist-Zustand der Bundesrepublik nicht gefaellt, mach Vorschlaege, wie er zu verbessern ist. Aber ausgerechnet in einer Gesellschaft nach Inspiration zu suchen, die am Ende a) pleite war und der b) die Buerger wegliefen, ist absurd, grenzt teilweise schon an Realitaetsverweigerung und vergiftet unnoetig die Diskussion. Selbst Erich H. wusste schon: Vorwaerts immer, rueckwaerts nimmer!


----------



## Bucklew (27. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat die Anzahl von Sternerestaurants mit der Arbeitsmoral der Gesamtbevölkerung zu tun?


Es ging um die Anzweifelung meiner These mit der schlechteren Gastronomie in den neuen Bundesländer verglichen mit den neuen Bundesländern. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fazit: Die Ost-Köche, die gut ausgebildet waren, arbeiten im Westen, weil man sich im Osten keine hohen Löhne leisten kann.
> 
> Wie sagt das jetzt etwas über die Arbeitsmoral von DDR-Bürgern aus?


Ich schrieb, dass die Gastronomie in den neuen Bundesländern schlechter ist als in den alten, auch was das Personal angeht. Warum, wieso, weshalb ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig (es wurde ja die Grundthese angezweifelt, siehe hierzu den Threadverlauf). Wenn ich von einer Menge Arbeitnehmer X all die guten Arbeitnehmer wegnehme, sollte sogar jeder ohne mathmatische Grundkenntnisse zu dem Schluß kommen, das da am Ende nur noch die schlechten übrig bleiben. Somit im Grunde für meine These das q.e.d. 

Nebenbei war die gastronomische Situation nicht nur seit der Wende so, das war schon vorher nicht besser - auch bei den "Spezial"lokalen, wo die in die DDR reisenden Westbürger bevorzugt behandelt wurden.


----------



## orca113 (27. März 2009)

> Ich schrieb, dass die Gastronomie in den neuen Bundesländern schlechter ist als in den alten, auch was das Personal angeht.


 
Glaube ich zu gerne das es denen drüben nicht geschmeckt hat.... irgednwie hört man das oft das es dort nur Mist zu essen gab und auch Zigaretten u.ä. Genussmittel sollen der letzte Dreck gewesen sein... Bin auch Kurz nach der Wende mal drüben gewesen und habe in einem Cafe ein Stück "Schwarzwälderkirsch" gegessen,da habe ich gedacht da sind Lösemittel drin....


----------



## x2K (27. März 2009)

War es nicht auch so das  die leute zur arbeit gegangen sind und  zeitweise nichts machen konnten weil kein material da war?? muss ein  wahnsinns ansporn sein  früh aufzustehen  und dann doch nichts tun könen 
 Nochmal zu den Orden  da lief letztens ne sendung auf MDR zu    es gab sogar ein gesetz das jeder ddr bürger mindestens einmal ausgezeichnet werden musste    macht das die sache nicht zimlcih sinnlos ???


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Es ging um die Anzweifelung meiner These mit der schlechteren Gastronomie in den neuen Bundesländer verglichen mit den neuen Bundesländern. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Ne Bucklew, da verwechselst du etwas. Es ging genau um folgende Aussagen von Dir!

                     Zitat von *Bucklew* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"Komisch, warum muss man sich dann in den neuen Bundesländer so dermaßen oft mit vollkommen inkompetentem Personal herumschlagen?"
---->
                     Zitat von *Bucklew* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 "Geh mal in Brandenburg in ein Restaurant und du wirst sehen wie wahr das ist, was ich sage...."

_Ich kann leide_r _keine Aussage von Dir finden, wo es um die schlechtere Quallität von Restaurant in den neuen Bundesländern an sich geht.

MfG


----------



## micha2 (28. März 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> das hast du recht aber du musst auch sagen das es nur den trabant gab
> sachsenring hatte schon längst neue entwürfe aber die durften die nicht bauen
> und planwirtschaft funktioniert bei allem was umweltabhänig ist nur solange wie die umwelt berechenbar bleibt z.b. kann ein unwetter zum falschen zeitpunkt die gesammte weizen ernte zur nichte machen


es gab noch den wartburg und den B1000
aber egal, meine aussage bezog sich auf "bis 1970".
und dann kam eben der faktor mensch immer mehr zum tragen. natürlich funktionierete die planwirtschaft schon vor 1970 nicht mehr, aber anfangs brachte sie durchaus noch konkurenzfähige produkte auf den markt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn dir nicht mal bei deiner eigenen Ausführung auffällt, dass ein "Flüchtling", der seinen Besitz zurücklässt, diesen nun einmal aufgibt, nicht einmal die Möglichkeit nutzt, weiteren Einfluss auf dessen Verbleib zu nehmen und dass das insgesamt etwas grundlegend anderes ist, als wenn jemandem etwas direkt weggenommen wird, dann fallen mir auch keine Erklärungen mehr ein, die ich noch anführen könnte.


 
was du hier betreibst, nenn ich mal schönreden!

welcher flüchtling hat denn sein hab und gut freiwillig zurückgelassen?
das ist echter schwachsinn, den du hier erzählst.
hatten sie die möglichkeit, ihr hab und gut zu einem angemessenen preis zu verkaufen? nein.
in der DDR wurden diese häuser und kleinen firmen nach der flucht absichtlich vom staat mit schulden überhäuft damit der staat die sachen übernehmen konnte. das schlimmste daran, er hat es mit extra dafür geschaffenen gesetzen versucht zu legitimieren.
du solltest dich dringenst mal mit dem thema mehr beschäftigen.
es sieht nämlich so aus, als ob du krampfhaft versucht was zu verteidigen, was keiner verteidigung bedarf.





> Du hast die These vorgestellt "Bildungssystem der DDR diente der Indoktrinierung = Bildungssystem der DDR war gaaaanz schlecht. Ungeachtet aller anderen Aspekte"
> Diese These muss es sich imho gefallen lassen, dass man sie auch auf andere z.B. Bildungssysteme anwenden kann und nur wenn sie auch da gültige Ergebnisse liefert, ist sie haltbar.
> D.h.: "Bildungssystem der BRD dient nicht der Indoktrinierung = Bildungssystem der BRD ist gaaaaanz gut. Ungeachtet aller anderen Aspekte"


 
hör doch auf. wie du anhand meiner bisherigen post, leicht herauslesen kannst, bin ich schon der meinung, das DDR-schüler keineswegs dumm waren.
im gegenteil, in manchen naturwissenschafftlichen fächern, haben wir in 10 jahren sogar mehr gelernt.





> Wie man bei einem kurzen Blick an heutige Schulen feststellen kann: Diese Aussage ist nicht haltbar, die These ist so nicht haltbar. Man kann nicht alleine aus dem Aspekt Indoktrinierung ja/nein die Qualität eines gesamten Bildungssystems ver/beurteilen, sondern man muss weitere Aspekte beachten.


doch, man kann. man muss sogar. immerhin versuchte man in diesem system die menschen so zu manipulieren, das ein freies denken wegfiel/untersagt wurde. 


> Und eben genau darum geht es in diesem Thread: Die großen Fehler mal als bekannt vorraussetzen und sich die anderen Aspekte angucken, in denen die DDR durchaus besser als die BRD abschneiden könnte.
> Das heißt nicht, dass das Gesamtbild in irgend einer Weise gut wird. Aber es könnte z.B. sein, dass man Prinzipien, die sehr erfolgreich propagandistisch eingefärbte Inhalte vermittelt haben, auch übernehmen kann, um nicht-propagandistisch eingefärbte Inhalte zu vermitteln.


 
nicht unbedingt falsch. wenn man behauptet, der mathematikunterricht ist besser gewesen bekommst du meine unterschrift.
allerdings wurde hier immer nur behauptet, das das bildungsystem besser war.
ich hoffe, du erkennst den denkansatz.





> Die wird man aber nie finden, wenn man sich hinstellt und sagt "dient der Propaganda, ist schlecht, Ende der Betrachtung".


 
richtig!
du scheinst aber zu vergessen, das ich hier jeweils auf posts antwortete, die pauschal, sachen in der DDR lobten.
von daher kam auch meine pauschalisierung.
wenn du meine posts allerdings aufmerksam verfolgt hast, wirst du schnell feststellen, das ich dies sogar an kleinen beispielen indirekt erläuterte.
siehe meiner geposteten links. hier mal ne aussage, die ich bereits vor ner woche gemacht habe: 





> ich verallgemeinere keineswegs. die mathematik wurde in der DDR schon gut rübergebracht. teilweise hatten wir in deutsch auch vorteile. erinner mich da gerne an meine berufsschule im westen. dort bin ich fast erschrocken, als mir ein teil der 10te klasseabschlussprüfung(realschule) vorgelegt wurde und ich "s" oder "ß" beim "das" einsetzen sollte. allerdings war dies nur ein teil.
> dafür hatte ich wieder das problem in unserer polytechnischen oberschule, das ich zur zwischenprüfung ein falsches buch interpredierte. es wurde zwar von einem russen(ein buch im "nemostil", kennt das noch einer?) geschrieben. war aber wohl nicht systemnah genug. prüfung 5!
> zur abschlussprüfung nahm ich dann "krieg und frieden" und interpredierte im gleichem stil. prüfung 1!
> deutsch abschluss gesamt 2.
> ...


 


Und es ist ein vorzügliches Beispiel, dass du nicht ins Detail guckst:
Dass System als ganzes für diese Menschheit nicht brauchbar ist, ist zwar ne nette Erkenntniss - aber auch eine allseits bekannte, die wir gar nicht weiter zu diskutieren brauchen.
[/quote]

ich schaue schon ins detail. und gerade weil ich dies mache, fiel mir auch erschreckend auf, wie es mit der indoktrinierung war. gerade in den details erkennt man diese.
schau dir einfach mal die alten DDR-bücher an. ich hatte sie alle.
selbst ne textaufgabe in mathe hatte durchaus propagandistische zwecke.
einfach mal zurückerinnern und auf details achten.
klar habe ich ne menge, was mathe betrifft gelernt. allerdings bin ich auch in der lage propaganda und mathe zu trennen, auch wenns einen oft garnicht auffällt.
viele können/konten das aber nicht.
siehe die, die nach dem bildungssystem der DDR schreien.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

Mein Gott,wie kann man man denn in Mathe Textaufgaben Propafanda betreiben? Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Das würde mich interessieren. Die müssen ja total bekloppt gewesen sein oder was?!

Also meiner Meinung nach kann es den Leuten da nicht allzu gut gegangen sein,Bildungssystem (gut oder schlecht?) hin oder her,wenn man mal sieht wie flink die sich hier ihr Begrüßungsgeld geholt haben und hier drüben waren... Verstehe gar nicht was es da auch noch schön zu reden gibt.Fakt ist wenn ich von irgendwo abhauen will dann mache ich das nicht weil ich den Ort für das Paradies halte...


----------



## micha2 (28. März 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mein Gott,wie kann man man denn in Mathe Textaufgaben Propafanda betreiben? Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Das würde mich interessieren. Die müssen ja total bekloppt gewesen sein oder was?!


 
naja, das ging ungefähr so:
die sozialistische landwirtschaftliche produktionsgenossenschaft, möchte dieses jahr, den neuen fünfjahrplan ,den die sozialistische einheitspartei verabschiedet hat, übererfüllen. wieviel rüben muss sie pro ha mehr ernten um 150% über der vorgabe zu liegen.

wenn man sein altes mathebuch mal zur hand nimmt, wird man solche oder ähnliche aufgaben finden. auf den ersten blick harmlos, aber in verbindung mit dem gesamten schulsystem bezeichnent.
dies zog sich durch sämtliche fächer. 





> Also meiner Meinung nach kann es den Leuten da nicht allzu gut gegangen sein,Bildungssystem (gut oder schlecht?) hin oder her,wenn man mal sieht wie flink die sich hier ihr Begrüßungsgeld geholt haben und hier drüben waren... Verstehe gar nicht was es da auch noch schön zu reden gibt.Fakt ist wenn ich von irgendwo abhauen will dann mache ich das nicht weil ich den Ort für das Paradies halte...


ja, so war es.
und das problem wird schlimmer. die eltern erzählen die "guten" sachen ihren kindern, welche das system nicht kennen und dann kommen solche diskussionen raus.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

> die sozialistische landwirtschaftliche produktionsgenossenschaft, möchte dieses jahr, den neuen fünfjahrplan ,den die sozialistische einheitspartei verabschiedet hat, übererfüllen. wieviel rüben muss sie pro ha mehr ernten um 150% über der vorgabe zu liegen.




Klassischer Fall von Indianer-Krankheit

Ist ja klar,wenn ich meinen Kindern erzähle das es beim "Adi" kaum Arbeitslose gab,es keine verzogenen Jugendlichen gab und solche Sachen das die dann eventuel auch denken das Dritte Reich rockte...
Da sollten die Eltern in den neuen Bundesländern mal schön halblang machen sonst ist schnell mal wieder ne "junge SED" da


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> ich schaue schon ins detail. und gerade weil ich dies mache, fiel mir auch erschreckend auf, wie es mit der indoktrinierung war. gerade in den details erkennt man diese.
> schau dir einfach mal die alten DDR-bücher an. ich hatte sie alle.
> selbst ne textaufgabe in mathe hatte durchaus propagandistische zwecke.
> einfach mal zurückerinnern und auf details achten.
> ...


Zwei Anmerkungen. 
1.) In wiefern machte sich die Propaganda in den Matheaufgaben bemerkbar?
2.) Du hast den Punkt von Ruyven nicht verstanden, wo er erleutert hatte, wie man an die Sache rangeht. Wenn du  den Missbrauch des durchaus guten DDR System in sinnvollen, inhaltlichen gebrauch umwandelst, so erhällst du ein sehr effektives Schulsytem, dass dem heutigen, siehe skandinavische Länder/ Ganztagsschule etc, laut Pisastudie überlegen ist, daraum geht es. Klar wurde damals das Bildungssystem für die von Dir aufgezählten zwecke missbraucht. Aber genauso gut kann man die negativen Seiten an dem System durch die heutige Erkenntnis positiv nutzen. Das geht allerdings nur wenn man bereit ist nicht perse alles schlecht zu reden. 

p.s.: Ich will nochmals betonen das ich den Nazivergleich in dem Zusammenhang für nicht angebracht und fehlplatziert halte. Dient er doch lediglich dazu von diesem Thema abzulenken. Das erinnert mich ein wenig an die Bundestagssituation wo beispielsweise die Linke versucht konstruktive Debatten bezüglich des zunehmenden Rechtsproblems in Deutschland anzusprechen und die CDU/CSU sofort einen Querverweis zu den "auch bestehenden Linksproblem" führt, was der so wichtigen Debatte über das Rechtsproblem nicht gerade sehr zuträglich ist, da sie so im Keim erstickt wird. 

Kurz gesagt, wenn du dennoch darüber reden willst JePE, dann mach wie von Dir vorschgeschlagen einen passenden Thread dazu auf aber versuche nicht andauernd Argumente anderer damit im Keim zu ersticken, denn es gibt moralisch gesehen durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen DDR und dem damalien Naziregime.



micha2 schrieb:


> und das problem wird schlimmer. die eltern erzählen die "guten" sachen ihren kindern, welche das system nicht kennen und dann kommen solche diskussionen raus.


Was nicht stimmt, jedenfalls bei mir nicht. und es wäre wirklich toll, wenn ihr mal einsehen würdet, dass man nicht ahnungslos ist, weil man nicht eure Meinung teilt, bwziehungsweise in dem Thema eine andere Sicht der Dinge habt. So ist das nunmal, dass sollte man akzeptieren und nicht so hinstellen das wenn man nicht eurer Meinung ist einfach keine Ahnung zu haben, dass halte ich für oberflächig.

@Orca
Wie gesagt, es ist nicht so das die Eltern ihren Kindern sowas erzählen. Des Weiteren wird das Thema DDR auch sehr ausführlich in der Schule behandelt, von daher kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden. 

Bezüglich der SED. Wenn ich mir die anstehenden Maßnahmen zur Einschränken meiner Freiheit aus präventiven Gründen anschaue wie zum Beispiel: Biometrischer Personalausweis, Rasterfahndung, Bundestrojaner, Zensur des Internets, Postgesetz, Telefonabhörung, etc., dann könnte man zumindestens was den Punkt angeht davon ausgehen, dass wir eine neue SED bereits haben.

MfG


----------



## JePe (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Zwei Anmerkungen.
> 1.) In wiefern machte sich die Propaganda in den Matheaufgaben bemerkbar?



Zum Beispiel so.

_Quelle (das ist das, was Du grundsaetzlich nie nennst): Kindererziehung von K.-P. Kolbatz.

*EDIT durch ADMIN: BILDER ENTFERNT, da keine Rechte dazu vorliegen, diese zu verwenden.*
_


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

> @Orca
> Wie gesagt, es ist nicht so das die Eltern ihren Kindern sowas erzählen. Des Weiteren wird das Thema DDR auch sehr ausführlich in der Schule behandelt, von daher kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu bilden.
> 
> Bezüglich der SED. Wenn ich mir die anstehenden Maßnahmen zur Einschränken meiner Freiheit aus präventiven Gründen anschaue wie zum Beispiel: Biometrischer Personalausweis, Rasterfahndung, Bundestrojaner, Zensur des Internets, Postgesetz, Telefonabhörung, etc., dann könnte man zumindestens was den Punkt angeht davon ausgehen, dass wir eine neue SED bereits haben.



Ja jut,ich sag ja nix Hardlinerhaftes aber mir ist die DDR (ich sag es halt mal so) unsympathisch und bin halt der Meinung es dort ein Regime war (und Regime sind nie gut) sowas willl ich ich nicht.

Die Überwachung die man bei uns nun anstrebt hat doch eh nur damit zu tuen das man an eure/unsere
 Kohle will.


----------



## JePe (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> p.s.: Ich will nochmals betonen das ich den Nazivergleich in dem Zusammenhang für nicht angebracht und fehlplatziert halte. Dient er doch lediglich dazu von diesem Thema abzulenken.(...)Kurz gesagt, wenn du dennoch darüber reden willst JePE, dann mach wie von Dir vorschgeschlagen einen passenden Thread dazu auf aber versuche nicht andauernd Argumente anderer damit im Keim zu ersticken, denn es gibt moralisch gesehen durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen DDR und dem damalien Naziregime.



Tatsaechlich?

_Quelle: s. o._

Und ich vergleiche selbstverstaendlich Drittes Reich und DDR. Beide Systeme haben gelogen, unterdrueckt, verfolgt, eingesperrt und ermordet. Beide Systeme haben soziale Errungenschaften vorzuweisen, die das System nicht besser machen und es am Ende vor dem Untergang nicht haben bewahren koennen. Wenn Du ernsthaft glaubst, an der Opferzahl moralische Unterschiede ableiten zu koennen, hast Du moeglicherweise nicht verstanden, was Begriffe wie "Moral" und "Ethik" bedeuten und solltest sie deshalb etwas sparsamer dosieren?


----------



## JePe (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bezüglich der SED. Wenn ich mir die anstehenden Maßnahmen zur Einschränken meiner Freiheit aus präventiven Gründen anschaue wie zum Beispiel: Biometrischer Personalausweis, Rasterfahndung, Bundestrojaner, Zensur des Internets, Postgesetz, Telefonabhörung, etc., dann könnte man zumindestens was den Punkt angeht davon ausgehen, dass wir eine neue SED bereits haben.



Ein biometrischer Personalausweis bereitet mir keine Kopfschmerzen; eine "Zensur des Internets" findet nicht statt. Der Rest sind Massnahmen im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr, die mehrheitlich richterlich verfuegt werden muessen - und gegen die der Buerger verwaltungsgerichtlich vorgehen kann. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied zum vermeintlichen "Original".


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein biometrischer Personalausweis bereitet mir keine Kopfschmerzen; eine "Zensur des Internets" findet nicht statt. Der Rest sind Massnahmen im Rahmen der Gefahrenabwehr, die mehrheitlich richterlich verfuegt werden muessen - und gegen die der Buerger verwaltungsgerichtlich vorgehen kann. Ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied zum vermeintlichen "Original".


Naja, wenn du beispielsweise nach Amerika fliegst, kannst du eben nicht wie hier in Deutschalnd sicherstellen, was dort mit deinen Daten geschieht, dass sind die Probleme die ich in dem Ausweis sehe. Internetzensur findet statt und zwar per Löschaufforderung von Googlesuchergebnissen. Siehe  hier 
Die anderen maßnahmen wären präventiv ok, wenn faktisch nicht dadurch jeder unter generalverdacht fallen könnte, siehe auch angeordnete Datenspeicherung von ein halben Jahr bei den Providern.

Danke für das Posten der Aufgaben, ich kann mich und das war auch meine zeit , nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass wir solche Aufgaben in der Schule machen mussten. Sind das allgemeine Aufgaben gewesen, die in jeder Schule unterrichtet wurden?
Bitte unterlasse in zukunft solche Anmerkungen wie: "das ist das was du nicht machst" 1.) Stimmt das nicht, ich habe auch schon zu genüge thesen wiederlegt, auch mit Links(siehe Restaurantdebatte) und 2.) trägt das nicht gerade zu einer vernünftigen Diskussion bei. ich weiß ich kann mich davon auch nicht freisprechen teilweise etwas provokante Äußerungen gemacht zu haben, gelobe aber Besserung. Also lass uns doch in Zukunft darauf einigen, dass wir etwas neutraler miteinander umgehen. 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Du koenntest alternativ die Moeglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass Dein Wissen unvollstaendig und / oder falsch ist?



Kann ich. Aber ich werde in dieser Möglichkeit nicht bestärkt, solange man mir nur Sachen erzählt, die ich bereits kenne und ausdrücklich berücksichtige.




> Wusstest Du, dass der gesetzliche Anspruch auf Erholungsurlaub -der zweifellos als soziale Errungenschaft angesehen werden kann- aus dem Dritten Reich stammt?



Nö. Überrascht mich aber nicht.



> Kann ich daraus herleiten, dass das Dritte Reich es wert ist, unter Ausblendung von Kriegstreiberei und Judenvernichtung auf Potenzial fuer Weltverbesserungen bewertet zu werden ... ?



"Das dritte Reich" braucht man garantiert nicht unter Ausblendung seiner hervorstechensten Merkmale zu "bewerten".
Aber man könnte es untersuchen, das hat imho ALLES verdient. Nur die Chance, dass man seine Zeit verschwendet, sind unterschiedlich groß.
Z.B. 3. Reich unter Ausblendung von Judenvernichtung und Kriegstreiberei. Die Wirtschaft war schon nach kurzer Zeit fast vollkommen auf Krieg ausgerichtet, das politische und soziale System in zunehmendem Maße auch. Finanziert wurde das ganze in großem Maße durch Raub an und Ausbeutung der Arbeitskraft von einem nenneswerten Teil der Bevölkerung, nach wenigen Jahren auch durch Ausbeutung anderer Nationen. Zukünftiger Generationen sowieso.
D.h. wenn man alles ausblendet, was elementar auf diese Punkte angewiesen ist, bleibt verdammt wenig übrig. (und das ist ja auch z.T. übernommen worden)
Die DDR hat da deutlich mehr Potential, da Sinn und Zweck eines Großteils der Aktivitäten mit unserem System vergleichbar sind: Man hat nicht für einen Krieg produziert, sondern für die Leute. Man hat nicht ausgebeutet, was man bekommen konnte, sondern man hat versucht, nachhaltig zu wirtschaften (nicht unbedingt erfolgreich, dass stimmt),...
Große Unterschiede gabs eigentlich nur im politischen System, bei der Rechtsstaatlichkeit, in der Steuerung der Wirtschaft und durch die Propagandamaßnahmen.



orca26 schrieb:


> Mein Gott,wie kann man man denn in Mathe Textaufgaben Propafanda betreiben? Kannst du mal ein Beispiel geben? Das würde mich interessieren. Die müssen ja total bekloppt gewesen sein oder was?!



Du kannst mit allem Propaganda betreiben, musst es nur die negativen Seiten deinen Feinden zuschreiben.
Z.B. "Erna K. aus Stuttgart arbeitet bei einem kapitalistischen Ausbeuter. In der Woche hat sie 50DM für Lebensmittel zur Verfügung. Kartoffeln kosten 2DM pro kg, Karotten 5DM pro kg. Maria J. hat sich in der Hauptstadt der deutsch demokratischen Republik niedergelassen und bringt ihre Arbeitskraft im volkseigenem Betrieb "Einheitsbrei" ein. Sie hat 50M in der Woche für Lebensmittel zur Verfügung. Kartoffeln kosten 80Pf pro kg, Karotten 1,20M pro kg. Wieviel Familienmitglieder weniger kann Erna K. satt machen, wenn eine vollwertige Mahlzeit mindestens 500g Nahrung enthalten und maximal zu 40% aus Kartoffeln bestehen soll?"
Stink normale Textaufgabe, aber politisch neutral?
(Beispiel vollkommen konstruiert)




JePe schrieb:


> Und ich vergleiche selbstverstaendlich Drittes Reich und DDR. Beide Systeme haben gelogen, unterdrueckt, verfolgt, eingesperrt und ermordet.



Wobei dein Vergleich hoffentlich zu dem Schluss kommt, dass die DDR eher gelogen und deutlich weniger gemordet hat...


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich kann leide_r _keine Aussage von Dir finden, wo es um die schlechtere Quallität von Restaurant in den neuen Bundesländern an sich geht.


worum geht es in den von dir zitierten passagen denn sonst? 

aber, ist ok, wir können den nebenschauplatz schließen. du willst die fakten nicht einsehen und hast auch nichts dagegen zu melden. wo denn nun die angeblichen links von dir zur debatte sind - hab ich wohl überlesen, wahrscheinlich sind die in geheimschrift, weil die links so geheim sind 

ist ok, du bist in der ddr aufgewachsen und musst es dir heute schönreden und kannst nicht objektiv vergleichen. das kannst du gern so machen, aber imho bist du dann in dieser diskussion fehl am platze...



DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn du den Missbrauch des durchaus guten DDR System in sinnvollen, inhaltlichen gebrauch umwandelst, so erhällst du ein sehr effektives Schulsytem, dass dem heutigen, siehe skandinavische Länder/ Ganztagsschule etc, laut Pisastudie überlegen ist, daraum geht es.


Ähm klar, wenn ich von ner sache die ganzen negativen aspekte abziehe, bleiben natürlich nur die guten, das ist wohl irgendwie logisch LOL

nebenbei taugt die pisastudie absolut nicht zum vergleichen des deutschen schulsystems zu den anderen. ein deutscher schüler kommt mit multiple choice nie in berührung, das gesamte ausland quasi nur und was ist pisa? multiple choice....

mich würden ja mal die pisa-ergebnisse interessieren, wenn ein freier text geschrieben werden muss....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. März 2009)

"ein deutscher schüler kommt mit multiple choice nie in berührung ?"

-das stimmt nicht kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen

und in der Schule Klasse 1-11 wobei ca. die letzten 6 Jahre bei mir in der BRD waren
(Grundschule überwigend in DDR dann Realschule 4 Jahre dann noch 11. Klasse (Probejahr)an einer Gesamtschule mit Gy. Oberstufe)

-gibt es das auch sehr wohl aber nur in einigen Fächern natürlich nicht bei Deutsch und Mathematik

-selbst bei der Führerscheinprüfung schriftlicher Teil gibt es nur Multiple Choice

-und während der Berufsausbildung hatte ich das auch


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> das stimmt nicht kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen


ich hab multiple choice zum allerersten mal an der uni gehabt. und mein abi is jetzt auch nicht lange her. wenn das inzwischen öfter gemacht wird, dann is das wohl eine reaktion eben auf pisa, damit die schüler damit erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2009)

> (Beispiel vollkommen konstruiert)
> /QUOTE]
> 
> @ruyven:
> ...


----------



## JePe (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Internetzensur findet statt und zwar per Löschaufforderung von Googlesuchergebnissen. Siehe  hier



Und was wird da "zensiert"? Links zu illegalem Material (jedenfalls kann ich keine Hinweise auf etwas anderes finden). "Zensur" definiere ich als Beschneidung der Freiheit, seine Meinung zu aeussern mit dem Ziel der Manipulation.



DaStash schrieb:


> Die anderen maßnahmen wären präventiv ok, wenn faktisch nicht dadurch jeder unter generalverdacht fallen könnte, siehe auch angeordnete Datenspeicherung von ein halben Jahr bei den Providern.



An jedem Auto ist ein Nummernschild angeschraubt. Trotzdem bist Du so lange anonymer Verkehrsteilnehmer, bis Du z. B. "geblitzt" wirst und eine Behoerde berechtigtes Interesse hat, Dich als Halter zu ermitteln. Dasselbe soll kuenftig mit IP-Adressen geschehen - nur fuer einen kuerzeren Zeitraum (eben sechs Monate), obwohl die Delikthaeufigkeit im Internet um ein Vielfaches hoeher sein duerfte. Und mehr als das (wem war wann welche IP-Adresse zugeordnet, wer hat wann wo angerufen etc) wird nicht gespeichert. Keine aufgerufenen Inhalte, keine Inhalte von eMails oder Telefonaten.

Weshalb ich auch in beiden Faellen den Vergleich zur DDR fuer sachlich falsch halte.



DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für das Posten der Aufgaben, ich kann mich und das war auch meine zeit , nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass wir solche Aufgaben in der Schule machen mussten. Sind das allgemeine Aufgaben gewesen, die in jeder Schule unterrichtet wurden?



Wie Du selbst klargestellt hast, war das Schulsystem standardisiert. Deshalb: ja, natuerlich entstammt das den seinerzeit verwendeten Schulbuechern und wurde das so im Unterricht verwendet. Die Beispiele sind uebrigens auch auf andere Faecher uebertragbar (Kunst, Musik etc).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich werde in dieser Möglichkeit nicht bestärkt, solange man mir nur Sachen erzählt, die ich bereits kenne und ausdrücklich berücksichtige.



Dann fass doch bitte in ganz einfachen Worten zusammen, wo meine Darstellung Deiner Meinung nach Spielraeume (gesetzliche gar) zur Regelung von Vermoegensuebertrag laesst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Das dritte Reich" braucht man garantiert nicht unter Ausblendung seiner hervorstechensten Merkmale zu "bewerten".



Warum nicht? Ebendiesen Vorschlag hast Du mit Blick auf die DDR schon mehrfach unterbreitet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaft war schon nach kurzer Zeit fast vollkommen auf Krieg ausgerichtet, das politische und soziale System in zunehmendem Maße auch.



Das Budget fuer Verteidigung betrug 1988 21.7 Mrd. Mark oder etwa 8 Prozent des "produzierten Volkseinkommens" (Bundesrepublik: 29.45 Mrd. EURO bei einem BIP von 2.489 Mrd. EURO). Das die politischen und nachgeschaltet sozialen Systeme nicht auf Konfrontation und letztlich die Vernichtung des Klassenfeindes ausgerichtet waren, werte ich nicht durch eine Antwort auf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man hat nicht ausgebeutet, was man bekommen konnte, sondern man hat versucht, nachhaltig zu wirtschaften (nicht unbedingt erfolgreich, dass stimmt),...



Dafuer haette ich gerne irgendeinen Beleg. Es eilt nicht - ich wische mir gerade die Traenen (vom Lachen, don´t worry) weg ...


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> An jedem Auto ist ein Nummernschild angeschraubt. Trotzdem bist Du so lange anonymer Verkehrsteilnehmer, bis Du z. B. "geblitzt" wirst und eine Behoerde berechtigtes Interesse hat, Dich als Halter zu ermitteln.


Beim Blitzen wird das Nummernschild erst dann gespeichert, nachdem BEWIESEN wurde (durch die Messung), dass man eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen hat, weil man zu schnell gefahren ist. Das meinst du wohl mit "berechtigtem Interesse", aber man sollte noch herausstellen, dass man eben genau differenzieren muss zwischen Generalverdacht und Beweis der Unschuld und Beweissicherung um die Schuld zu beweisen.


----------



## DaStash (28. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> ist ok, du bist in der ddr aufgewachsen und musst es dir heute schönreden und kannst nicht objektiv vergleichen. das kannst du gern so machen, aber imho bist du dann in dieser diskussion fehl am platze...


Du kannst es nicht lassen unsachliche und unquallifizierte Aussagen zu verfassen, oder? 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ähm klar, wenn ich von ner sache die ganzen negativen aspekte abziehe, bleiben natürlich nur die guten, das ist wohl irgendwie logisch LOL


Ja klar, wenn man etwas nicht versteht dann lacht man drüber. 
Afaik ist das genau das was ruyvens Aussage speziell zu dem Punkt gewesen ist. Ich dachte ja nur ich versuche dir das etwas leichter beizubringen, hat aber anscheinend nichts gebracht. 

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (28. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lassen unsachliche und unquallifizierte Aussagen zu verfassen, oder?


Du schriebst vor ein Posts u.a. dieses hier:
"Stimmt das nicht, ich habe auch schon zu genüge thesen wiederlegt, auch mit Links(siehe Restaurantdebatte)"
Ich habe jetzt alle Posts ab meiner Bemerkung diesbezüglich, die Anfang dieser Debatte war, gelesen und konnte von dir nicht einen einzigen Link finde. Jetzt frage ich mich: Warum lügst du offensichtlich darüber, was du hier in diesem Thread geschrieben hast? Noch dazu, wo es für jeden öffentlich nachvollziehbar ist? Und da soll ich dir noch glauben, dass in der DDR alles so toll war, wo du sogar über den Verlauf dieser Diskussion hier die Unwahrheit sagst?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn man etwas nicht versteht dann lacht man drüber.
> Afaik ist das genau das was ruyvens Aussage speziell zu dem Punkt gewesen ist. Ich dachte ja nur ich versuche dir das etwas leichter beizubringen, hat aber anscheinend nichts gebracht.


Darüber, dass etwas ohne ihre negativen Seiten zu sehen sofort supertoll ist brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren - das erklärt sich von alleine. Ist dennoch im Endeffekt sowas von lächerlich, dass das LOL schon fast untertrieben ist. Da ware ROFL wohl eher die richtige Ausdrucksweise 

Der NS-Staat war auch super, wenn ich ignoriere, dass Millionen Menschen vergast und im Weltkrieg getötet wurden, Millionen leiden mussten und Millionen obdachlos geworden sind. Über so eine Argumentation lacht sich ja sogar ein Kindergartenkind tot...


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Du schriebst vor ein Posts u.a. dieses hier:
> "Stimmt das nicht, ich habe auch schon zu genüge thesen wiederlegt, auch mit Links(siehe Restaurantdebatte)"
> Ich habe jetzt alle Posts ab meiner Bemerkung diesbezüglich, die Anfang dieser Debatte war, gelesen und konnte von dir nicht einen einzigen Link finde. Jetzt frage ich mich: Warum lügst du offensichtlich darüber, was du hier in diesem Thread geschrieben hast? Noch dazu, wo es für jeden öffentlich nachvollziehbar ist? Und da soll ich dir noch glauben, dass in der DDR alles so toll war, wo du sogar über den Verlauf dieser Diskussion hier die Unwahrheit sagst?


Ok, dass ist ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt, zugegebenermaßen. Das Beispiel "Restaurantdebatte" bezieht sich nicht auf die Links, die in anderen zusammenhängen von mir gepostet wurden, sondern auf die widerlegten These dazu. 

MfG


----------



## orca113 (29. März 2009)

Ich finde die DDR und die anderen kommunistischen Regime(!) die bis heute existieren zeigen wie man es nicht machen soll. Klar mag China als mächtig dastehen u.s.w. aber wie fühlen sich denn die Menschen in einem Land in dem es "Hinrichtungsbusse" gibt weil man sonst mit der Vollstreckung der Todesurteile nicht mehr hinkommt u.s.w.?

Schaut euch an was aus Russland geworden ist,eins der reichsten Länder der Welt,Bodenschätze noch und nöcher,atemberaubende Natur unglaublich viel Platz (nun wenn man Alaska den Amis verticken kann),all das haben die Kommis in dieser Regierung vernichtet.Weil sie die Kohle für sich wollten grob gesagt.

Also,

Mein Fazit: DDR brachte gute Handwerker hervor,Improvisationstalente,das war es.


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, dass ist ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt, zugegebenermaßen. Das Beispiel "Restaurantdebatte" bezieht sich nicht auf die Links, die in anderen zusammenhängen von mir gepostet wurden, sondern auf die widerlegten These dazu.


Da du in der "Restaurantdebatte" keine Links gepostet hast, kannst du auch nichts widerlegt haben


----------



## DaStash (29. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Da du in der "Restaurantdebatte" keine Links gepostet hast, kannst du auch nichts widerlegt haben


Sag mal, dass besagt ja schon der logische Menschenverstand...
Du hast immer von der Gastronomie an sich geredet, in deinem Link ging es aber um gehobene Gastronomie, riesen Unterschied. Du hast demnach dein eigenes Geschriebenes mit diesm Link widerlegt. 
Die anderen Punkte die ich zu diesem Thema geschrieben habe, was du ja ganz sorgfälltig in weiteren Posts ausgespart hast  , zeigen auch anhand deines Linkes auf, dass dein Gesagtes so nicht stimmen kann. Aber eigentlich ist mir das auch langsam egal. Glaub was du willst, machst du ja eh die ganze Zeit. 

MfG


----------



## kwku (29. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Grundsicherung (mit Gütern des Ostblocks - aber man kann dem System nicht übel nehmen, dass in Sibirien weniger Orangen wachsen, als in Spanien), Gleichverteilung. (stellenweise verfälscht durch Eingriffe des Regimes, aber dem formellen System nach vorgesehen)



Das kann verstehen, wer will!
Die Grundsicherung mit Gütern des Ostblocks bestand (nach westlichen Maßstäben) aus minderwertigen Produkten, die selten richtig funktionierten. 
Oder verstehst Du unter Grundsicherung die Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln? OK, in Sibirien mögen keine Orangen wachsen, aber vielleicht doch in einigen Staaten des ehemaligen Ostblocks (Kuba, Jugoslawien etc.). 

Was bedeutet Gleichverteilung? Die Bonzen hatten alles, die kleinen Bürger den wenigen Rest.

Fakt bleibt doch, dass in der DDR viele Güter nicht zu erhalten waren oder wenn doch, dann nur in geringer Menge oder zu erhöhten Preisen. 
Natürlich gab es Mehl, Zucker, Kartoffeln oder Brot. Das war es dann!?

Ich verstehe echt nicht, was an dem Planwirtschaftssystem der DDR gut gewesen sein soll und warum es hier noch verteidigt wird.


----------



## Bucklew (29. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du hast immer von der Gastronomie an sich geredet, in deinem Link ging es aber um gehobene Gastronomie, riesen Unterschied. Du hast demnach dein eigenes Geschriebenes mit diesm Link widerlegt.


Die gehobene Gastronomie ist also keine Gastronomie mehr? Mit deinem ganzen Herausreden machst du dich langsam wirklich lächerlich hier....

Aber das tust du ja schon die ganze Zeit, indem du maximal 50% meines Posts beantwortest und den Rest schön unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Wenn man keine Fakten hat, muss man die Wahrheit halt ignorieren 

btw: bevor du mir jetzt wieder ne falsche Wahrnehmung attestieren willst - spar es dir lieber, komischerweise bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht  Vielleicht sollte man sich mal überlegen, ob da nicht was dran ist und vielleicht mal etwas kürzer treten? Nur die Quellen der anderen Lächerlich zu machen und zu verdrehen ist verdammt mieser Stil


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2009)

@bucklew&dastash:
Ich glaube, es würde diesen Thread deutlich entschlacken, wenn ihre eure detaillierte Kritik am Verhalten des jeweils anderen per PM abwickeln würdet.




JePe schrieb:


> An jedem Auto ist ein Nummernschild angeschraubt. Trotzdem bist Du so lange anonymer Verkehrsteilnehmer, bis Du z. B. "geblitzt" wirst und eine Behoerde berechtigtes Interesse hat, Dich als Halter zu ermitteln. Dasselbe soll kuenftig mit IP-Adressen geschehen - nur fuer einen kuerzeren Zeitraum (eben sechs Monate),



Äh - geblitzt werde ich, nachdem ich nachweislich gegen Regeln verstoßen habe.
Meine IP-Adresse wird gespeichert, sobald ich irgendwas mache.
Ein angemessener Vergleich wäre die Registrierung der Position eines jeden Autobesitzers zu jedem Zeitpunkt.
(low-tech-DDR-Gegenstück: Überwachung von Verkehrsmitteln für Reisen über längere Strecken, um in gewissem Umfang zu wissen, wer sich wann in welcher Region aufhält)




> Dann fass doch bitte in ganz einfachen Worten zusammen, wo meine Darstellung Deiner Meinung nach Spielraeume (gesetzliche gar) zur Regelung von Vermoegensuebertrag laesst.



Die Antragsbewilligung "über Nacht" (im mir bekannten Fall waren es rund 2 Wochen - wenn du genaue Statistiken hast: her damit) erfolgt, hindert einem nicht im geringsten daran, die beabsichtigte Verteilung bereits vorher geplant oder sogar durchgezogen zu haben. (mein Haus kann ich auch vorher an Verwandte verkaufen,...)

Die Regelungen waren sicherlich nicht komfortabel, aber das einzige, was ausdrücklich unterbunden wurde, war die Mitnahme großer Mengen an Werte - Bargeld war gesetzlich limitiert, physische Güter und Immobilien nur eingeschränkt/nicht transportierbar.
Letzteres ist imho aber auch keine neue Dimension für ein Regime, dass formell (und praktisch in 99,99% der Fälle eigentlich auch) darauf aus war, Güter einheitlich zu verteilen - sowas schließt dann auch ein, dass man es nicht jemandem erlaubt, mit einem Vermögen, dass deutlich über dem Durchschnitt liegt, das Land zu verlassen.

Dass das ein ach-so-großes Problem sein soll, wirft bei mir aber eine andere Frage auf:
Wenn Ausreise-Antragsteller massiven Repressalien ausgesetzt waren und in dem System ausschließlich 100% parteikonforme Personen irgendetwas bekommen haben, wie kann es dann sein, dass so viele Ausreisenden zum sehr kleinen Kreis der Hausbesitzer gehörten sonst größere Mengen wertvoller Gegenstände angesammelt haben?

Passt irgendwie nicht.

(mir sind ehrlich gesagt auch eher Fälle von echten Flüchtlingen -d.h. in dem Fall illegal ausreisenden- bekannt, die größere Mengen Güter zurückgelassen haben. Ne Diskussion über die generelle Reisebschränkung ist aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig, da Motivation und Beurteilung von den meisten gleich betrachtet werden dürfte)




> Warum nicht? Ebendiesen Vorschlag hast Du mit Blick auf die DDR schon mehrfach unterbreitet.



Nein, habe ich nicht.
weitere Erklärungen zum Unterschied Beurteilung des Ganzen <-> Betrachtung von Details sparen ich mir, ich würde mich eh nur wiederholen




> Dafuer haette ich gerne irgendeinen Beleg. Es eilt nicht - ich wische mir gerade die Traenen (vom Lachen, don´t worry) weg ...



Dieser Thread enthält eine ganze Reihe von Beispielen, afaik auch von einem von dir als Quelle akzeptierten "JePe", dass die Arbeitsbedingungen im Osten eher von Nichtstun denn von Ausbeutung geprägt waren.




kwku schrieb:


> Das kann verstehen, wer will!
> Die Grundsicherung mit Gütern des Ostblocks bestand (nach westlichen Maßstäben) aus minderwertigen Produkten, die selten richtig funktionierten.
> Oder verstehst Du unter Grundsicherung die Versorgung mit Nahrungsmitteln? OK, in Sibirien mögen keine Orangen wachsen, aber vielleicht doch in einigen Staaten des ehemaligen Ostblocks (Kuba, Jugoslawien etc.).



So als kleiner Beitrag zum wirklich basalen Grundwissen:
Jugoslawien gehörte nicht zum Ostblock.

Und Kuba hat auch eine beschränkte Größe. Für die restlichen Produkte:
Beispiele für nicht funktionierende konnte ich eher selten beobachten. Im Gegenteil, eine Reihe von Alltagsprodukten ist bei meiner Verwandtschaft auch noch 3 Jahrzehnte nach Herstellung im Einsatz.

Ich geb durchaus zu, dass der technische Entwicklungsstand schon 3 Jahre nach Herstellung diese Produkte aus westlicher Sicht nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert machte, aber ob eine Gleichverteilung funktioniert hat ja wohl erstmal rein gar nichts mit der Qualität der zu verteilenden Güter zu tun, oder?


----------



## JePe (29. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - geblitzt werde ich, nachdem ich nachweislich gegen Regeln verstoßen habe.
> Meine IP-Adresse wird gespeichert, sobald ich irgendwas mache.
> Ein angemessener Vergleich wäre die Registrierung der Position eines jeden Autobesitzers zu jedem Zeitpunkt.
> (low-tech-DDR-Gegenstück: Überwachung von Verkehrsmitteln für Reisen über längere Strecken, um in gewissem Umfang zu wissen, wer sich wann in welcher Region aufhält)



Daten zu Deiner Person werden gespeichert, sobald Du ein Kraftfahrzeug zulaesst und bis zu dessen Abmeldung (im Rahmen gesetzlicher Vorschriften auch darueber hinaus) verwahrt. Mit dem Kraftfahrzeug nimmst Du am oeffentlichen Strassenverkehr teil. "Geblitzt" wirst Du nicht erst, wenn Dir eine Ordnungswidrigkeit etc nachgewiesen wurde - das Bild dient im Gegenteil dazu, diesen Nachweis zu fuehren.

Daten zu Deiner Person werden gespeichert, sobald Du eine Verbindung zum Internet aufbaust und im Rahmen gesetzlicher Bestimmungen befristet verwahrt. Mit dem Internetzugang nimmst Du am "digitalen" Leben teil - wickelst Geschaefte ab, aeusserst Meinungen - oder uebertrittst ziviles oder Strafrecht, so wie Du es mit einem Kraftfahrzeug koenntest. Erst wenn eine Strafverfolgungsbehoerde glaubhaft darlegen kann, dass dies geschehen ist, verfuegt ein Richter die Herausgabe der zur IP gespeicherten Daten und wird die IP so deanonymisiert.

Das der Vergleich nicht voellig konvergent ist, weiss ich auch. Die Intention sowohl bei Nummernschild als auch Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist aber dieselbe - Delikte ueberhaupt erst ahndbar zu machen und durch Strafandrohung abzuschrecken.

Der Vergleich zwischen einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung, vor der jeder Angst hat, obwohl kaum jemand weiss, was das eigentlich ist, und einer Ueberwachung eingesperrter Buerger geht aber vollkommen fehl. Von der Moeglichkeit zur Gegenwehr durch Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit, die es in der DDR nicht gab, ganz zu schweigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Antragsbewilligung "über Nacht" (im mir bekannten Fall waren es rund 2 Wochen - wenn du genaue Statistiken hast: her damit) erfolgt, hindert einem nicht im geringsten daran, die beabsichtigte Verteilung bereits vorher geplant oder sogar durchgezogen zu haben.



Ich brauche keine Statistik um zu erkennen, dass ein mehrjaehriges Bittstellertum den Ausreisewilligen bereits um elementarste Rechte enteignet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (mein Haus kann ich auch vorher an Verwandte verkaufen,...)



Ich rate jetzt einfach mal - bei dem von Dir referenzierten "Fall" gab es keine Immobilie und Du selbst hast auch keine? Anders ist so eine entrueckte These naemlich nicht erklaerlich. Nur ein Tip: ein "Verkauf" oder sonstiger Uebertrag (Du weisst, was ein Grundbuch ist?) ohne Billigung und Kontrolle durch den Statt (Du weisst, was ein Notar ist?) war nicht moeglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Regelungen waren sicherlich nicht komfortabel, aber das einzige, was ausdrücklich unterbunden wurde, war die Mitnahme großer Mengen an Werte - Bargeld war gesetzlich limitiert, physische Güter und Immobilien nur eingeschränkt/nicht transportierbar.



Immerhin - wir stimmen also darin ueberein, *dass die Mitnahme von Besitz gesetzlich beschraenkt wurde*.

Wenn ich mein Eigentum zuruecklassen *muss* - ist das dann keine Enteignung? Macht es wirklich einen Unterschied, ob mein Besitz kuenftig den Kamin von Tante Gisela in Luckenwalde oder den einer mir nicht bekannten Parteibonze ziert?

Vielleicht denkstst Du ja wenigstens einen Augenblick ueber diese Fragen nach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass das ein ach-so-großes Problem sein soll, wirft bei mir aber eine andere Frage auf:
> Wenn Ausreise-Antragsteller massiven Repressalien ausgesetzt waren und in dem System ausschließlich 100% parteikonforme Personen irgendetwas bekommen haben, wie kann es dann sein, dass so viele Ausreisenden zum sehr kleinen Kreis der Hausbesitzer gehörten sonst größere Mengen wertvoller Gegenstände angesammelt haben?
> 
> Passt irgendwie nicht.



Was hier nicht passt, ist die Kombination aus Unwissen, Vorurteil und Arroganz.

Grundbesitz kann man erben. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Das gilt so auch fuer andere Dinge. Etliche von denen, die das Land verlassen wollten, duerften familiere Bindungen in der BRD gehabt haben - und von dort mit materiellen Guetern und Geld versorgt worden sein.

Geld -insbesondere konvertierbares- hat in der DDR manche Tuer geoeffnet, manches Bauvorhaben beschleunigt, manches Konsum- oder Luxusgut erreichbar gemacht und manchen ueberzeugten Genossen zu Grosszuegigkeit verleitet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieser Thread enthält eine ganze Reihe von Beispielen, afaik auch von einem von dir als Quelle akzeptierten "JePe", dass die Arbeitsbedingungen im Osten eher von Nichtstun denn von Ausbeutung geprägt waren.



Da wolltest Du mich wohl missverstehen. Ich bat um Nachweise, dass in der DDR nachhaltig gewirtschaftet wurde oder dies zumindest Ziel der was-auch-immer-Politik (Wirtschaft, Soziales, Gesundheit - such Dir was aus) war.

EDIT: Vor lauter Aerger vertippt.


----------



## DOTL (30. März 2009)

Mal was zum Thema:

Ich bin grad über folgende Newsmeldung gestoßen, welche ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.



> Auch 20 Jahre nach dem Fall der Mauer wünscht sich jeder Zweite in Deutschland Errungenschaften aus DDR-Zeiten wie im Gesundheitswesen oder der Bildung zurück. Zudem würden fast 40 Prozent der Bürger im Osten dem Sozialismus noch mal eine Chance geben. Das hat eine repräsentative Umfrage des Meinungsforschungsinstituts Dimap im Auftrag der FDP-nahen Friedrich-Naumann-Stiftung für die Freiheit (FNS) ergeben, deren Ergebnisse bereits vorab bekannt wurden.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mehrheit mit System zufrieden - Jeder Zweite lobt DDR-Erfolge - n-tv.de


----------



## JePe (30. März 2009)

Danke fuer die Vorlage  .

_Es sei im Dritten Reich nicht alles schlecht gewesen, finden 25 Prozent der Deutschen. Als Beispiel fuer gute Seiten des Nazi-Regimes wird – wohl unvermeidlich – der Bau der Autobahnen angefuehrt. Je aelter die Befragten sind, desto eher sehen sie den Nationalsozialismus in positivem Licht._

Klick.

Viel Spass beim "Argumentieren", dass man das eine System nicht mit dem anderen vergleichen koenne (duerfe trifft es wohl besser).


----------



## Bucklew (30. März 2009)

Vorallem, wo es die Autobahnen auch schon lange vor Adolf gab....


----------



## Bleipriester (31. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Danke fuer die Vorlage  .
> 
> _Es sei im Dritten Reich nicht alles schlecht gewesen, finden 25 Prozent der Deutschen. Als Beispiel fuer gute Seiten des Nazi-Regimes wird – wohl unvermeidlich – der Bau der Autobahnen angefuehrt. Je aelter die Befragten sind, desto eher sehen sie den Nationalsozialismus in positivem Licht._
> 
> ...


 
Das liegt zum Großteil auch an der Weimarer Republik, die mit durschnittlich einem Kanzler pro Jahr gewiß nicht als stabiles System zu bezeichnen war.

Der Vertrag von Versailles, viele wissen es nicht, enthielt wesentlich mehr, als Zahlungen.
Weitere Bestandteile waren:
Beschränkung der Armee auf 100.000 Mann, Verbot einer Luftflotte, Beschränkungen bei der Marine.
Internationalisierung der deutschen Flüsse, sie waren also nicht mehr Bestandteil Deutschlands.
Internationale Kontrolle der Reichsbank, die WR hatte keine volle Kontrolle über ihre Finanzen.

Hinzu kommt die Krise von 1929 bis 33.

Viele Leute behaupten, ****** habe die Autobahnen bauen lassen, damit Panzer schneller vorankommen könnten. Bei genauerer Betrachtung wird diese These schnell haltlos: Panzer brauchten viel Treibstoff, etwa alle 300 Kilometer eine Wartung und nehmen selbst mit Gummi an den Ketten schädlichen Einfluß auf den Straßenbelag und die Ebenheit der Straße. 
Der Transport mit dem Zug ging schnell und günstig vonstatten.

Der wirkliche Grund für die Autobahnen war folgender:
Früher war das Bewußtsein für die Länder, also Preußen, Bayern, usw. viel ausgeprägter als heute. Die Autobahnen hatten somit einen symbolischen Effekt: Sie demosntrierten die Einheit des deutschen Reiches!
Die erste Autobahn wurde übrigens bereits 1912 in Italien errichtet!

Die Arbeitslosenzahl betrug anfang 1933 run 6 Millionen, mitte 1938 waren es run 230.000 Arbeitslose. Deutschland war zweitgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt.
Auch waren die Beziehungen zu den USA weitaus tiefer als man annehmen könnte. Ein Beweis dafür war der Linienverkehr der Zeppeline, deren Helium übrigens aus den USA geliefert wurde. Viele US-Künstler traten in der Nazi-Zeit in Deutschland auf und trotz der Verunglimpfung der Jazz-Musik als "*****musik" gab es in Deutschland einige Jazz-Projekte.
Noch 1945 gingen die Deutschen durch ihre Trümmer und tauschten im Plattenladen US-Platten gegen US-Platten.

Die Live-Übertragung der Olympischen Spiele 1936 in Berlin wurde übrigens durch amerikanische Kameras möglich. Ein "Publik-Viewing" wurde veranstaltet. Vor der WM sagte Göring, man wolle die Spiele dazu nutzen, den Ruf Deutschlands in der Welt zu verbessern. Aufs Wort genau das Gleiche sagte übrigens Merkel zur WM 2006...

Abgesehen von der Indoktrinierung und dem Rassenwahn, der Verfolgung und Vernichtung der Juden und anderen, des Weltkrieges und Ähnlichem schien das Leben in Deutschland angenehm gesesen zu sein.

Die Weltkriegsfrage ist eine andere. 
Fakt ist:
Am 2. 9. 1939 erklärte Großbritanien Deutschland den Krieg.
Einen Tag später erklärte Frankreich Deutschland den Krieg.
22.6.1941 Deutschland greift die UDSSR an.
11.12.1941, Deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. März 2009)

Es dauerte noch bis 1932, ehe das erste 20 km lange Stück Autobahn mit verkehrstechnischer Nutzung in Deutschland zwischen Köln und Bonn eröffnet werden konnte. Ein Jahr später kam mit der Machtergreifung der Nationalsozialisten allerdings schon das Aus für die deutschen Autobahnpioniere. Aus "HaFraBa" wurde 1933 "GeZuVor" (Gesellschaft zur Vorbereitung der Reichsautobahnen). Die schon weit fortgeschrittenen Planungen der "HaFraBa" für ein Autobahnnetz in Deutschland wurden kurzerhand übernommen, nicht ohne sie nach Kräften für Propagandazwecke ("Straßen des Führers") auszuschlachten. Die Umsetzung der ehrgeizigen Autobahnpläne lag fortan in Händen des "Generalbauinspektors für das deutsche Straßenwesen (GI)", Dr.-Ing. Fritz Todt.
  Wenige Monate nach Machtergreifung wurde im Mai 1933 der erste Spatenstich für das Reichsautobahnnetz am Abschnitt Frankfurt/Main – Mannheim vorgenommen. Fünf Jahre später waren bereits 3000 Autobahnkilometer fertiggestellt. In den Kriegsjahren wurde der Autobahnbau – bis auf wenige Ausnahmen – nicht fortgesetzt. Bei Kriegsende gab es 3860 km Reichsautobahn – weite Strecken davon stark beschädigt und nicht befahrbar.

*

hört sich so an als ob du sagen willst nicht Deutschland hätte den Krieg angefangen sondern die anderen Länder

dabei fand der deutsche Angriff auf Polen 1939 ja wohl noch vor der Kriegserklärung Englands an Nazi-Deutschland statt*


Und hier in dem Treat geht es nicht um Deutschland vor dem ende des 2. Weltkrieges und auch nicht um die Zeit kurz dannach und es geht eigentlich auch nicht um die eindeutig schlechten dinge in der DDR sondern um einige wenige gute Sachen bzw. wie das leben war. Aber einiges davon gab es auch in der BRD auch wenn wohl nicht mehr in den 80'ern wie in der DDR.


Quellen:

http://www.autobahn-online.de/a4geschichte.html
wikipedia und allgemein Bildung (aber auch Schule)

eigene Erfahrungen aus den etwa letzten 8 Jahren in der DDR


----------



## Bucklew (31. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Weltkriegsfrage ist eine andere.
> Fakt ist:
> Am 2. 9. 1939 erklärte Großbritanien Deutschland den Krieg.
> Einen Tag später erklärte Frankreich Deutschland den Krieg.
> ...


Langsam würd mich mal echt interessieren in welcher rechten Organisation du so bist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Der Vertrag von Versailles, viele wissen es nicht, enthielt wesentlich mehr, als Zahlungen.
> Weitere Bestandteile waren:
> Beschränkung der Armee auf 100.000 Mann, Verbot einer Luftflotte, Beschränkungen bei der Marine.
> Internationalisierung der deutschen Flüsse, sie waren also nicht mehr Bestandteil Deutschlands.
> Internationale Kontrolle der Reichsbank, die WR hatte keine volle Kontrolle über ihre Finanzen.



Was für die Bedingungen in der Weimarer Republik weitesgehend egal war (besonsders im Vergleich zu den anderen Einschränkungen) und von den Nazis dann komplett ignoriert wurde...



> Viele Leute behaupten, ****** habe die Autobahnen bauen lassen, damit Panzer schneller vorankommen könnten. Bei genauerer Betrachtung wird diese These schnell haltlos: Panzer brauchten viel Treibstoff, etwa alle 300 Kilometer eine Wartung und nehmen selbst mit Gummi an den Ketten schädlichen Einfluß auf den Straßenbelag und die Ebenheit der Straße.
> Der Transport mit dem Zug ging schnell und günstig vonstatten.



Nicht Panzer, sondern Güter allgemein. Und abgesehen von Panzern kommt alles recht flott voran. Zivile Nutzer waren mangels ziviler Fahrzeuge jedenfalls eher selten und somit sicherlich auch nicht Sinn der Sache.



> Die Arbeitslosenzahl betrug anfang 1933 run 6 Millionen, mitte 1938 waren es run 230.000 Arbeitslose. Deutschland war zweitgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt.



Auf Pump bzw. auf Enteignung der Juden...



> Ein Beweis dafür war der Linienverkehr der Zeppeline, deren Helium übrigens aus den USA geliefert wurde.



Die Zeppeline mussten mit Wasserstoff fliegen, weil die USA die Lieferung von Helium verweigerten... (jedenfalls im Falle der Hindenburg. Graf Zeppelin war nie für Helium konstruiert worden - und das wars dann übrigens auch an Linien-Luftverkehr im Transatlantik. Reine Propagandamaßnahme, ohne handfeste Bedeutung)



> Die Live-Übertragung der Olympischen Spiele 1936 in Berlin wurde übrigens durch amerikanische Kameras möglich. Ein "Publik-Viewing" wurde veranstaltet. Vor der WM sagte Göring, man wolle die Spiele dazu nutzen, den Ruf Deutschlands in der Welt zu verbessern. Aufs Wort genau das Gleiche sagte übrigens Merkel zur WM 2006...



Nur hat die nicht die "Überlegenheit" einer arischen Rasse in den Vordergrund gestellt...



> Abgesehen von der Indoktrinierung und dem Rassenwahn, der Verfolgung und Vernichtung der Juden und anderen, des Weltkrieges und Ähnlichem schien das Leben in Deutschland angenehm gesesen zu sein.



Wenn du jetzt noch den Krieg dazu nimmst, der Gerüchten zu folge auch als unangenehm empfunden wurde, bleiben vielleicht 10-20 Leute übrig, für die das Leben "ganz angenehm" war.



> Die Weltkriegsfrage ist eine andere.
> Fakt ist:
> Am 2. 9. 1939 erklärte Großbritanien Deutschland den Krieg.
> Einen Tag später erklärte Frankreich Deutschland den Krieg.
> ...



Fehlt noch der Hinweis, dass Deutschland damit das einzige Land der Welt ist, dass anerkanntermaßen letzteres gemacht hat...

Ums kurz zu machen:
Wie erwähnt ist dieses Thema ein sehr riskantes und man sollte tunlichst darauf achten, dass einem keine Fehler oder Unklarheinten unterlaufen. Das ist dir hier nicht ausreichend gelungen. Weitere Posts in dieser Form bitte unterlassen, sonst werden sie knallhart als das abgestraft, als das man sie interpretieren könnte: rechte Propaganda.

Abgesehen davon...


SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Und hier in dem Treat geht es nicht um Deutschland vor dem ende des 2. Weltkrieges und auch nicht um die Zeit kurz dannach und es geht eigentlich auch nicht um die eindeutig schlechten dinge in der DDR sondern um einige wenige gute Sachen bzw. wie das leben war.


...weswegen sich derartige Posts an dieser Stelle vollkommen erledigen.


----------



## Bleipriester (2. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Langsam würd mich mal echt interessieren in welcher rechten Organisation du so bist


Rechts vor Links e.V.
Nee, wie kannst Du von den Kriegsdaten auf meine Gesinnung schließen?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was für die Bedingungen in der Weimarer Republik weitesgehend egal war (besonsders im Vergleich zu den anderen Einschränkungen) und von den Nazis dann komplett ignoriert wurde...


Egal ist Auslegungssache, vielen Wählern war dies 1933 wohl nicht egal.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht Panzer, sondern Güter allgemein. Und abgesehen von Panzern kommt alles recht flott voran. Zivile Nutzer waren mangels ziviler Fahrzeuge jedenfalls eher selten und somit sicherlich auch nicht Sinn der Sache.


Mit rund einer Millionen Motorädern gab es in Deutschland 1938 zehnmal soviele Kräder wie in den USA. Bei den Autos waren die Amerikaner aber bei rund einer Million und die Deutschen bei 100.000. Der Käfer ist übrigens aus den 30ern..



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Pump bzw. auf Enteignung der Juden...


Arbeitsplätze borgen? Das haben wir heute in form von Zeitarbeit. Juden durften auch Arbeiten, solange, bis sie es mußten...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zeppeline mussten mit Wasserstoff fliegen, weil die USA die Lieferung von Helium verweigerten... (jedenfalls im Falle der Hindenburg. Graf Zeppelin war nie für Helium konstruiert worden - und das wars dann übrigens auch an Linien-Luftverkehr im Transatlantik. Reine Propagandamaßnahme, ohne handfeste Bedeutung)


Die USA verweigetren die Heliumlieferungen erst 1938, das Zeitalter der Zeppeline ist aber 1936 abgelaufen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur hat die nicht die "Überlegenheit" einer arischen Rasse in den Vordergrund gestellt...


Für H-itler allein sollte es ein Beweis für die arische Rasse sein, für die anderen waren es Olympische Spiele. Übrigens zeigte eine deutsche Jüdin den Hitlergruß auf dem Siegerpodest...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch den Krieg dazu nimmst, der Gerüchten zu folge auch als unangenehm empfunden wurde, bleiben vielleicht 10-20 Leute übrig, für die das Leben "ganz angenehm" war.


Das Thema war ja, daß viele alte Menschen sich positiv an das dritte Reich erinnern, Du hast nicht gelesen, worum es ging...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fehlt noch der Hinweis, dass Deutschland damit das einzige Land der Welt ist, dass anerkanntermaßen letzteres gemacht hat...


Tja, so ist es wohl, die Japaner haben auf eine offizielle Kriegserklärung verzichtet...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen:
> Wie erwähnt ist dieses Thema ein sehr riskantes und man sollte tunlichst darauf achten, dass einem keine Fehler oder Unklarheinten unterlaufen. Das ist dir hier nicht ausreichend gelungen. Weitere Posts in dieser Form bitte unterlassen, sonst werden sie knallhart als das abgestraft, als das man sie interpretieren könnte: rechte Propaganda.


Wenn beispielsweise die Arbeitslosenzahlen gesunken sind, so handelt es sich um einen Fakt und nicht um Propaganda. Angaben sollte man nicht mit Meinungen verwechseln. Du sagst ja "interpretieren könnte"...
Ich möhte abgesehen davon das Grundgesetz zitieren: "Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Bild und Tat auszudrücken", und an anderer Stelle heißt es: "Es gibt keine Zensur". Möchtest Du für das PCGH-Forum das Grundgesetz außer Kraft setzten und es so verfassungswidrig und damit strafrelevant machen? Zumal es sich ja in meinem Fall nicht einmal um Meinungen handelt, um das noch einmal klar außzudrücken. Zu Nazis habe ich mich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum schon ganz klar geäußert... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon...
> 
> ...weswegen sich derartige Posts an dieser Stelle vollkommen erledigen.


Tja...


----------



## DaStash (2. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Ich möhte abgesehen davon das Grundgesetz zitieren: "Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Bild und Tat auszudrücken", und an anderer Stelle heißt es: "Es gibt keine Zensur". Möchtest Du für das PCGH-Forum das Grundgesetz außer Kraft setzten und es so verfassungswidrig und damit strafrelevant machen?


Hier gilt aber nicht öffentliches sondern privates Recht(Hausrecht). Öffentlich kannst du sozusagen deine Meinung bekannt geben, so lange sie nicht verfassungsfeindlich ist aber wenn es hier nach Hausrecht nicht erlaubt ist, so stellt das keine Grundrechtsverletzung dar. 

@Ruyven
Ich finde dieses Thema auch sehr sensibel aber es dadurch auszusparen nur weil es ein wenig kontroverser wird, halte ich nicht für richtig, abgesehen von dem OT. 

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (2. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Hier gilt aber nicht öffentliches sondern privates Recht(Hausrecht). Öffentlich kannst du sozusagen deine Meinung bekannt geben, so lange sie nicht verfassungsfeindlich ist aber wenn es hier nach Hausrecht nicht erlaubt ist, so stellt das keine Grundrechtsverletzung dar.
> 
> @Ruyven
> Ich finde dieses Thema auch sehr sensibel aber es dadurch auszusparen nur weil es ein wenig kontroverser wird, halte ich nicht für richtig, abgesehen von dem OT.
> ...


 
Aus dem Grundgesetz: "Wiederspricht ein Gesetz dem Grundgesetz, so ist grundsätzlich das Grundgesetz anzuwenden."


----------



## kwku (2. April 2009)

@ruyven_macaran
 Zitat: "So als kleiner Beitrag zum wirklich basalen Grundwissen"


Wenn man schon den Intellektuellen raushängen lassen muss, dann wenigstens richtig: "basales Grundwissen" ist falsch, weil "doppelt gemoppelt".

Ernsthaft: Wäre in der DDR alles so gut gewesen, würde sie heute noch existieren. Weil eben der überwiegende Teil der Lebensumstände wesentlich schlechter war als im Westen, gibt es diesen Staat (Gott sei Dank) nicht mehr.


----------



## Bleipriester (2. April 2009)

kwku schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Zitat: "So als kleiner Beitrag zum wirklich basalen Grundwissen"
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern der Welt ging es den Leuten in der DDR doch sehr gut, aber diese Länder existieren ja immer noch.


----------



## Bucklew (2. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Rechts vor Links e.V.
> Nee, wie kannst Du von den Kriegsdaten auf meine Gesinnung schließen?


Was willst du denn mit diesen Daten bezwecken, außer indirekt behaupten zu wollen, dass Deutschland den zweiten Weltkrieg nicht begonnen hätte? Was nunmal völliger Blödsinn ist, denn Polen haben wir angegriffen


----------



## cooldavinchi (2. April 2009)

Also ich finde schon, dass eigtl. fast alles in der DDR schlechter war, nur halt das die Arbeitslosenzahl gering gehalten wurden...aber was gab es denn sonst?
Eingeschränktheit bis zum geht nicht mehr, Bestimmung durch außen, keine eigene Meinung möglich, Planwirtschaft...
Ich kann der DDR nicth viel gutes abgewinnen!


----------



## Bucklew (2. April 2009)

Nebenbei sollten sich einige Protagonisten hier mal das neue Nuhr-Programm anschauen. Komme gerade von da und auch er behandelt die Merkwürdige eigenart den diktatorischen DDR-Staat schönzureden.....

öffnet vllt manchem die augen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

was auch gut war aber wohl auch notwendig: fast jeder hatte einen kleinen Garten um sich selbst mit Gemüse und Obst zu vorsorgen

das ganze Leben war etwas einfacher und man kannte nichts anderes


----------



## Bleipriester (3. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit diesen Daten bezwecken, außer indirekt behaupten zu wollen, dass Deutschland den zweiten Weltkrieg nicht begonnen hätte? Was nunmal völliger Blödsinn ist, denn Polen haben wir angegriffen


 
Als der Krieg zwischen Deutschland und Polen losging, war es ein Krieg zwischen zwei Ländern, ein Weltkrieg sieht anders aus. Die Russen sind übrigens von Ostern her in Polen einmarschiert, Deutsche und Russen einigten sich auf eine Aufteilung des Landes.
Frankreich und England hatten einen Vertrag mit Polen, nach dem sie Deutschland den Krieg erklären, sollte es Poen zu nahe Rücken. Die Russen wären aber auch dan einmarschiert, hätten die Deutschen einen Rückzieher gemacht.

Die Deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA war aus Kriegspolitischer Sich notwendig, um die Konvois angreifen zu können, die England mit Nahrungsmitteln und Waffen versorgte.

Der Krieg gegen Rußland ist eine Entscheidung, welche auf der Annahme basierte, daß Rußland seinerseits bald angreifen würde.
Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
Die Deutschen waren zunächst so erfolgreich, weil sie die Russen bei ihren Angriffsvorbereitungen trafen, an diesem Punkt ist man sehr verwundbar, oder sie waren erfolgreich, weil die Russen so vertrauensseelig waren und es nie für möglich gehalten haben, daß Deutschland Wort bricht.



cooldavinchi schrieb:


> Also ich finde schon, dass eigtl. fast alles in der DDR schlechter war, nur halt das die Arbeitslosenzahl gering gehalten wurden...aber was gab es denn sonst?
> Eingeschränktheit bis zum geht nicht mehr, Bestimmung durch außen, keine eigene Meinung möglich, Planwirtschaft...
> Ich kann der DDR nicth viel gutes abgewinnen!


 
Du mußt es so sehen:
Im sozialistischen System, gab es kein Land, in dem es sich besser Leben ließ als in der DDR. Im Westen ist es nirgens angenehmer als in der BRD...


----------



## Bucklew (3. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Als der Krieg zwischen Deutschland und Polen losging, war es ein Krieg zwischen zwei Ländern, ein Weltkrieg sieht anders aus.


kurz: Deutschland hat den Weltkrieg nicht begonnen, andere Länder waren die Kriegstreiber. Ist das die richtige Interpretation deiner Aussage?


----------



## schub97 (4. April 2009)

Das ist richtig,ich weiß zwar gerade viel darüber doch ich weiß:Österreich hat den krieg angefangen weil ein ungarischer König getötet wurde und diesen baden waren damals wie brüder.Und nichts mit Deutschland hat den Krieg angefangen!


----------



## caine2011 (4. April 2009)

@schub: ähmm falscher wk du7 beschreibst den ersten

sicherlich will hier keiner bestreiten das h-itler mit seiner propaganda ganz offen einen weltkrieg auslösen wollte. nur wird eben kaum erwähnt dass auch andere nationen ebensolche größenwahnsinnige bestrebungen hatte(auch stalin wollte die weltherrschaft, das steht ohne zweifel fest)


!!das alles ändert nichts an der absolut verabscheuungswürdigen politik des deutschen reiches und die zustimmung durch das volk!!

aber der krieg als solcher, wenn auch zunächst nur als europäischer territorialkrieg war (meiner meinung) unabdingbar, da der frieden von versailles gerade in dtl. sehr großen unmut erzeugt hat. man hatte dtl. die alleinschuld und zahlungen bis 1987 aufgebürdet, den kaiser genommen und den nationalstolz gebrochen.

ein ganzes volk entwickelte neid und hass und fand jemanden der genau dasselbe empfand und wählte ihn zum führer


back to topic: die frage ob die ddr schlecht oder gut war stellt sich meiner meinung nach nicht, da diktaturen(egal wie demokratisch verkleidet) nie eine alternative zu der realen demokratie sein können.
ich selbst habe die ddr nicht miterlebt, aber allein die vorstellung dass ich heute in der ddr leben würde macht mir angst wenn ich einen blick nach china werfe...
wenn ich mir die schulbildung ansehe: nun es wurde in nahezu jedem fach das ideologische gedankengut des sozialismus übermittelt. auch das ist sicherlich nicht das gelbe vom ei. sicherlich war der bildungsgehalt höher, aber damals war es vermutlich auch einfacher die schüler zu motivieren, da sowieso alle in ein starkes gemeinschaftsgefühl integriert waren.

man muss versuchen zu sehen dass die ddr komplett anders zum derzeitigen status quo in dtl. war


----------



## DaStash (4. April 2009)

schub97 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig,ich weiß zwar gerade viel darüber doch ich weiß:Österreich hat den krieg angefangen weil ein ungarischer König getötet wurde und diesen baden waren damals wie brüder.Und nichts mit Deutschland hat den Krieg angefangen!


Es geht um den zweiten Weltkrieg.  Das was du beschreibst  bezieht sich auf den ersten und stimmt auch so.



Caine2011 schrieb:


> back to topic: die frage ob die ddr schlecht oder gut war stellt sich meiner meinung nach nicht, da diktaturen(egal wie demokratisch verkleidet) nie eine alternative zu der realen demokratie sein können.


Hier wird ja auch nicht diskutiert ob eine Diktatur gegenüber der Demokratie Vor oder Nachteile hat, dass steht soweit außer Frage, hier wird dargelegt ob man aus der Erkenntnis perse sagen kann das alles schlecht gewesen ist oder ob es durchaus einzelne Aspekte gab die heutzutage bei anderer Nutzung positiv wären.

MfG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. April 2009)

naja aber nicht jede Diktatur ist gleich es gibt auch ganz schlimme und welche die noch so eben ok gehen (zu mindestens für die meisten Einfachen Leute in diesem System)

und ja man kann es so sehen das der 2. Weltkrieg eigentlich mit dem 1. Angefangen hat


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> kurz: Deutschland hat den Weltkrieg nicht begonnen, andere Länder waren die Kriegstreiber. Ist das die richtige Interpretation deiner Aussage?


Wie kommst Du darauf?
Deutschland hat schließlich die Krieg gegen die UDSSR und die USA begonnen und damit den Weltkrieg. So.
Es ist einfach,die "Auschwitz-Keule" zu schwingen, aber bei mir prallt sie auf Granit, ist das klar?


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Antragsbewilligung "über Nacht" (im mir bekannten Fall waren es rund 2 Wochen - wenn du genaue Statistiken hast: her damit) erfolgt, hindert einem nicht im geringsten daran, die beabsichtigte Verteilung bereits vorher geplant oder sogar durchgezogen zu haben. (mein Haus kann ich auch vorher an Verwandte verkaufen,...)
> 
> Die Regelungen waren sicherlich nicht komfortabel, aber das einzige, was ausdrücklich unterbunden wurde, war die Mitnahme großer Mengen an Werte - Bargeld war gesetzlich limitiert, physische Güter und Immobilien nur eingeschränkt/nicht transportierbar.
> Letzteres ist imho aber auch keine neue Dimension für ein Regime, dass formell (und praktisch in 99,99% der Fälle eigentlich auch) darauf aus war, Güter einheitlich zu verteilen - sowas schließt dann auch ein, dass man es nicht jemandem erlaubt, mit einem Vermögen, dass deutlich über dem Durchschnitt liegt, das Land zu verlassen.
> ...


 
genau diese aussage zeigt auf, das du die DDR nich kennst.
du versuchst schönzureden und ignorierst sogar die gesetze der DDR die versuchten eine enteignung zu legitimieren.
nutze mal google und informiere dich über den staat.
leute die so einen quatsch schreiben, sind genau der grund, das es immerwieder ewig gestrige gibt.
warum kommen schlechte systeme immerwieder auf. 
genau, weil das schlechte des systems einfach unter den tisch fällt und der rest schöngeredet wird.
so wie du hier schreibst, frage ich mich langsam, ob die mauer nicht ein hirngespinnst war.
die klagen auf rückübertragung waren vielleicht alle erfunden? bautzen? gab es das überhaupt?

haus an verwandte verkaufen aber nur bestimmte beträge mit in den westen nehmen dürfen?
und das antragsteller einer reise trotzdem oft in der SED waren, aber aus bestimmten gründen austraten und anschließend den ausreiseantrag stellten, schein für dich garnicht in den sinn zu kommen. die gab es zu hauf!

Sorry, aber das was du hier schreibst, hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit der DDR zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (6. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> genau diese aussage zeigt auf, das du die DDR nich kennst.
> du versuchst schönzureden und ignorierst sogar die gesetze der DDR die versuchten eine enteignung zu legitimieren.
> nutze mal google und informiere dich über den staat.
> leute die so einen quatsch schreiben, sind genau der grund, das es immerwieder ewig gestrige gibt.
> ...


Ok, ihr habt halt unterschiedliche Ansichten, kein Grund jemanden zu unterstellen das er keine Ahnung hat, geschweige denn mit der MOD Bemerkung. 

Kannst du nicht einfach etwas posten was deine Theorie belegt, dann wäre doch der Fall geklärt?!

MfG


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Als der Krieg zwischen Deutschland und Polen losging, war es ein Krieg zwischen zwei Ländern, ein Weltkrieg sieht anders aus. Die Russen sind übrigens von Ostern her in Polen einmarschiert, Deutsche und Russen einigten sich auf eine Aufteilung des Landes.
> Frankreich und England hatten einen Vertrag mit Polen, nach dem sie Deutschland den Krieg erklären, sollte es Poen zu nahe Rücken. Die Russen wären aber auch dan einmarschiert, hätten die Deutschen einen Rückzieher gemacht.


hättest du in der schule aufgepasst, wüsstest du es besser. 
natürlich hat ****** nicht gesagt, als er polen mit hilfe der russen überfiel, wir machen jetzt mal schnell nen weltkrieg. aber seine angezettelten kriege arteten in einen weiteren, von deutschland angezettelten weltkrieg aus.

hasste vielleicht schonmal gehört: " die weltkriege gingen von deutschen boden aus"
macht durchaus sinn, oder?





> Die Deutsche Kriegserklärung an die USA war aus Kriegspolitischer Sich notwendig, um die Konvois angreifen zu können, die England mit Nahrungsmitteln und Waffen versorgte.


 
ach so! ich dachte schon, die wollten amerikanische "schiffe versenken" spielen.


> Der Krieg gegen Rußland ist eine Entscheidung, welche auf der Annahme basierte, daß Rußland seinerseits bald angreifen würde.


 
richtig! deswegen der nichtangriffspakt zwischen deutschland und der sowjetunion. und weil stalin ihn brechen wollte hat adolf mal eben vorgegriffen.





> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
> Die Deutschen waren zunächst so erfolgreich, weil sie die Russen bei ihren Angriffsvorbereitungen trafen, an diesem Punkt ist man sehr verwundbar, oder sie waren erfolgreich, weil die Russen so vertrauensseelig waren und es nie für möglich gehalten haben, daß Deutschland Wort bricht.


 
also wollten die russen noch ein paar jährchen warten, ehe sie deutschland angreifen? 
naja, du scheinst sehr resisdent gegenüber der wahrheit der geschichte zu sein.
du solltest dich dringenst etwas in die richtung bilden und dies mit den aussagen in deiner gruppe abgleichen.
hier gibts nen bisschen grundwissen:
Amazon.de: 2. weltkrieg - DVD & Blu-ray: DVD & Blu-ray
sehr empfehlenswert ist dies:
Auschwitz (2 DVDs): Laurence Rees: Amazon.de: DVD & Blu-ray
dort erklären dir auch auch SS-leute, das es die judenvernichtung gab.
nur, zu sicherheit, falls dir dein unwissendes umfeld was anderes erzählt.


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, ihr habt halt unterschiedliche Ansichten, kein Grund jemanden zu unterstellen das er keine Ahnung hat, geschweige denn mit der MOD Bemerkung.
> 
> Kannst du nicht einfach etwas posten was deine Theorie belegt, dann wäre doch der Fall geklärt?!
> 
> MfG


 
theorie ist gut. ich sag mal erlebtes bzw. bewiesenes dazu.
ne theorie ist nämlich noch nicht bewiesen!
einfach mal ein paar seiten zurückblättern und meine posts lesen.
dort habe ich bereits über die gesetze der DDR geschrieben, was enteignung betrifft.
ich habe nach einer anstrengenden woche und nur einem freien tag einfach keine lust, die posts von mir in diesem thread nochmal zu verlinken.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> naja, du scheinst sehr resisdent gegenüber der wahrheit der geschichte zu sein.


Klar, resident evil gegenüber der "Wahrheit der Geschichte"... 


micha2 schrieb:


> du solltest dich dringenst etwas in die richtung bilden und dies mit den aussagen in deiner gruppe abgleichen.


LOL, meine Gruppe, was soll das sein? Du hast die Pointe mit dem Rechts vor Links e.V. wohl nicht verstanden.

Abgesehen davon möchtest Du uns weiß machen, daß Stalin ein gerechter Herscher war, der sich an Verträge hält.
Gegen die 60 Millionen Menschen, die Stalin auf dem Gewissen hat, wirken die 6 Millionen, die Hit-ler hat töten lassen nicht gerade als Masse, mit Verlaub!
Der "Rekordhalter" ist übrigens Mao, mit 70 Millionen Opfern.

Abgesehen, daß man keine Fakten zum Kriege nennen kann, ohne daß man gleich als potienzeiller Holocaustleugner behandelt wird, wird wohl erwartet, daß man Zahlen verschweigt, welche das 3. Reich in irgenteiner Weise in einem guten Licht stehen lassen könnte.
Eine Diskussion sieht aber anders aus, ich finde meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema sehr objektiv und wenn Hunderte meinen, daß es nicht so ist, ist es mir sehr egal, wenn noch einer dabei ist, mit dem man Wissen austauschen kann...


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Klar, resident evil gegenüber der "Wahrheit der Geschichte"...


aua





> LOL, meine Gruppe, was soll das sein? Du hast die Pointe mit dem Rechts vor Links e.V. wohl nicht verstanden.


 
du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das solch eine aussage von dir kaum was über dein umfeld erzählt.
deine aussagen an sich, sagen aber eine ganze menge über deine unwissenheit aus.


> Abgesehen davon möchtest Du uns weiß machen, daß Stalin ein gerechter Herscher war, der sich an Verträge hält.


 
aua, wer sagt sowas?
du solltest lernen texte richtig zu erfassen!





> Gegen die 60 Millionen Menschen, die Stalin auf dem Gewissen hat, wirken die 6 Millionen, die Hit-ler hat töten lassen nicht gerade als Masse, mit Verlaub!
> Der "Rekordhalter" ist übrigens Mao, mit 70 Millionen Opfern.


 
genau das ist dein problem. durch hitlers krieg sind 50 millionen ums leben gekommen. allein 20 millionen sowjetbürger. und da ist es mir scheißegal ob andere noch mehr gemordet haben. das macht adolf keinen deut besser.





> Abgesehen, daß man keine Fakten zum Kriege nennen kann, ohne daß man gleich als potienzeiller Holocaustleugner behandelt wird, wird wohl erwartet, daß man Zahlen verschweigt, welche das 3. Reich in irgenteiner Weise in einem guten Licht stehen lassen könnte.


es gibt nunmal nichts was das 3. reich in einem guten licht darstellen könnte. 
selbst der gern zitierte autobahnbau, war für die arbeiter keineswegs was tolles. die bekamen einen hungerlohn und adolf schönte mit ihnen die arbeitlosenstatistik. sprich lieber mal mit solchen leuten, als mit stammtischwissen hier zu posten.





> Eine Diskussion sieht aber anders aus, ich finde meine Beiträge zu diesem Thema sehr objektiv und wenn Hunderte meinen, daß es nicht so ist, ist es mir sehr egal, wenn noch einer dabei ist, mit dem man Wissen austauschen kann...


richtig! eine diskussion sieht anders aus. vorallendingen wenn es *um die DDR geht.*

*@Moderatoren*
wieso wird das wort Hit-ler immer gestrichen. man kann es bei der zensur auch übertreiben. der name steht schließlich in jedem geschichtsbuch.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> aua
> 
> du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, das solch eine aussage von dir kaum was über dein umfeld erzählt.
> deine aussagen an sich, sagen aber eine ganze menge über deine unwissenheit aus.


Warum sollte ich was über mein Umfeld reden? Nur soviel: Solle es z.B, jemanden mit Glatze daruntere geben, dann höchstens, weil er Krebs hat...




micha2 schrieb:


> aua


Ja, es tut immer weh, vor eine Wand zu rennen...




micha2 schrieb:


> genau das ist dein problem. durch hitlers krieg sind 50 millionen ums leben gekommen. allein 20 millionen sowjetbürger. und da ist es mir scheißegal ob andere noch mehr gemordet haben. das macht adolf keinen deut besser.
> es gibt nunmal nichts was das 3. reich in einem guten licht darstellen könnte.


Im Großen und Ganzen hast Du hier Recht, ein Aufwiegen der Toten war auch nicht meine Absicht, lediglich die Information, daß Stalin keineswegs besser war, wollte ich Dir geben.


micha2 schrieb:


> selbst der gern zitierte autobahnbau, war für die arbeiter keineswegs was tolles. die bekamen einen hungerlohn und adolf schönte mit ihnen die arbeitlosenstatistik. sprich lieber mal mit solchen leuten, als mit stammtischwissen hier zu posten.


Auch heute werden Autobahnen gebaut... Über die Löhne allerdings läßt sich streiten...
richtig!


----------



## micha2 (6. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich was über mein Umfeld reden? Nur soviel: Solle es z.B, jemanden mit Glatze daruntere geben, dann höchstens, weil er Krebs hat...


 
du sollst nicht "was über dein umfeld reden".
du solltest überlegen, was und vorallendingen wie in deinem umfeld diskutiert wird. ich weis nicht ob dein wissen oder das aufgefasste wissen aus deinem umfeld das problem ist.





> Ja, es tut immer weh, vor eine Wand zu rennen...


naja, da sag ich jetzt mal nichts weiter zu.


> Im Großen und Ganzen hast Du hier Recht, ein Aufwiegen der Toten war auch nicht meine Absicht, lediglich die Information, daß Stalin keineswegs besser war, wollte ich Dir geben.


diese information brauchst du mir nicht zu geben. das gehört zum grundwissen welches heutzutage jeder in der schule erhält.
die aussage von mir mit dem stalin-hit-ler nichtangriffspakt sagt wohl nicht aus, das ein schwein besser war als das andere. von daher war dein kommentar völlig unangebracht. 





> Auch heute werden Autobahnen gebaut... Über die Löhne allerdings läßt sich streiten...
> richtig!


ich weis nicht, welche erfahrung du gemacht hast. ich verdiene im autobahnbau gutes geld. meine familie braucht nicht hungern.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. April 2009)

Gut, micha2. Das Thema wäre dann hoffentlich beendet...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. April 2009)

wieviel bekommst du denn beim Autobahnbau 15 Euro pro Stunde oder viel weniger ?

bin der Meinung das Körperliche Arbeit immer noch schlechter als Geistige bezahlt wird


----------



## Bucklew (6. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf?
> Deutschland hat schließlich die Krieg gegen die UDSSR und die USA begonnen und damit den Weltkrieg. So.
> Es ist einfach,die "Auschwitz-Keule" zu schwingen, aber bei mir prallt sie auf Granit, ist das klar?


Dann erläutere mal bitte, was du mit folgendem Absatz sagen wolltest:


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Die Weltkriegsfrage ist eine andere.
> Fakt ist:
> Am 2. 9. 1939 erklärte Großbritanien Deutschland den Krieg.
> Einen Tag später erklärte Frankreich Deutschland den Krieg.
> ...


Darum geht es mir die ganze Zeit. Außer "Deutschland hat den zweiten Weltkrieg nicht begonnen" fällt mir keiner andere Interpretation dieser Zeilen ein. Daher frage ich nach.

Wobei sich das spätestens nach dem Zitat erledigt hat:


Bleipriester schrieb:


> Gegen die 60 Millionen Menschen, die Stalin auf dem Gewissen hat, wirken die 6 Millionen, die Hit-ler hat töten lassen nicht gerade als Masse, mit Verlaub!


Du bist nicht zufällig in der Partei, die leichte Finanzprobleme hat?


----------



## JePe (7. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach etwas posten was deine Theorie belegt, dann wäre doch der Fall geklärt?!



Politik & Unterricht, Heft 2/3, 2006:
Demokratie (er-)leben. Ein Prinzip in Gesellschaft und Politik.
Herausgeber: Landeszentrale fuer politische Bildung, Baden-Wuerttemberg


----------



## DaStash (7. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Politik & Unterricht, Heft 2/3, 2006:
> Demokratie (er-)leben. Ein Prinzip in Gesellschaft und Politik.
> Herausgeber: Landeszentrale fuer politische Bildung, Baden-Wuerttemberg


Danke. Gibt es vlt. noch etwas was man zu dem Thema was man vorab online lesen kann? Ich will mir diesbezüglich nicht unbedingt das Buch kaufen  oder ausleihen. 

p.s.:
@Micha

Beziehst du aus Jepe´s genannter Quelle deine Informationen?

MfG


----------



## Bleipriester (7. April 2009)

Na Gut ein letztes Mal, Bucklew:



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dann erläutere mal bitte, was du mit folgendem Absatz sagen wolltest:


Erläuterung: Die wichtigsten Daten des Beginn des Weltkrieges 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Darum geht es mir die ganze Zeit. Außer "Deutschland hat den zweiten Weltkrieg nicht begonnen" fällt mir keiner andere Interpretation dieser Zeilen ein. Daher frage ich nach.


Stell Dir mal vor, ein Baum ist braun und steht in meinem Garten. Was würdest Du daraus interpretieren? 



Bucklew schrieb:


> Wobei sich das spätestens nach dem Zitat erledigt hat:


Hit-ler war halt nicht das einzige Schwein, auch wenns Dir nicht passt..



Bucklew schrieb:


> Du bist nicht zufällig in der Partei, die leichte Finanzprobleme hat?


Das könnte Dir so passen, ich bin aber Geschichtsinteressierter und nicht GeschichtszumeinenGunstenVerdreher...
Also mal deutlich: Nein, und das aber nicht zufällig


----------



## Bucklew (7. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Erläuterung: Die wichtigsten Daten des Beginn des Weltkrieges


Deine Nicht-Antwort fasse ich dann als das auf, als was man sie wohl auffassen sollte. Das aber selbst 60 Jahre nach dem 3. Reich manche Leute das noch schönreden müssen ist es peinlich....


----------



## micha2 (9. April 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> @Micha
> 
> Beziehst du aus Jepe´s genannter Quelle deine Informationen?
> 
> MfG


nein. erfahrung und logik reichen da eigentlich auch.
das gute an dem thema ist allerdings, das man sich nach längerer zeit mal wieder etwas intensiver damit auseinandersetzt.

@SchumiGSG9

für familie,haus,familienvan und etwas für die hohe kante reichts
habe allerdings auch den vorteil das ich einen firmenwagen nutzen kann.
adolfs autobahnbauer bekamen hingegen nur einen hungerlohn. also einen lohn der nicht zum sattwerden reichte.
hier mal ne interressante quelle dazu:
Bau der Autobahnen
ab dem bild, in welchem die arbeiter in der barracke gezeigt werden, wird der alltag eines solchen arbeiters beschrieben.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (9. April 2009)

Ein OSTDEUTSCHER JUNGE  der was zu sagen hat  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5iygo1Iqyg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s5iygo1Iqyg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


Sowas nenne ich echte Musik !!!!!!

Mfg Micha


----------



## Bleipriester (20. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Deine Nicht-Antwort fasse ich dann als das auf, als was man sie wohl auffassen sollte. Das aber selbst 60 Jahre nach dem 3. Reich manche Leute das noch schönreden müssen ist es peinlich....



Fakten sind eben Fakten. Das hat mit Meinungen nichts zu tun, wie oft muß man das eigentlich sagen.
Mach doch einen Thread auf, der vielleicht so lauten könnte:
"Faktenverdrehungthread zur Selbstbestätigung meiner Meinung."

Also noch mal:
Ich kann nichts dafür, daß England und dann Frankreich den Krieg erklärt haben, aber so war es nun einmal, ob es dir passt oder nicht.
Unf jetzt nerve mich doch bitte nicht länger mit deinem Nazi-Müll!

Back to topic:
Wer einen genaueren Einblick in die DDR und vor allem deren Atomprogramm haben will, der sollte das hier besuchen
http://www.nuklearezukunft.de/ddratom/ddratom.html
Ich empfehle das PDF! Vor allem Quellennachweis-Geile werden dort reichlich bedient.


----------



## micha2 (20. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Fakten sind eben Fakten. Das hat mit Meinungen nichts zu tun, wie oft muß man das eigentlich sagen.
> Mach doch einen Thread auf, der vielleicht so lauten könnte:
> "Faktenverdrehungthread zur Selbstbestätigung meiner Meinung."
> 
> ...


richtig! und das nachdem deutschland deren verbündeten angegriffen hat!
ich hoffe du hast schonmal was von polen gehört.
soviel zu deiner unwissenheit, was das fach geschichte angeht.

wenn man mit den dümmlichen argumenten der neonazis argumentiert, braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn man als solcher betrachtet wird.


----------



## JePe (20. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Vor allem Quellennachweis-Geile werden dort reichlich bedient.



In der Tat ein wahres Fuellhorn:
_
Demnach hatte die Nichtbewaeltigung der Energieprobleme in der zweiten Haelfte der achtziger Jahre eine weitreichende gesellschaftspolitische Dimension. Milliarden Ostmark und Valuta mussten fuer die ineffektiven DDR-Kraftwerke aufgewendet werden, ohne dass auch nur eine Stabilisierung der Elektroenergieversorgung von Wirtschaft und privaten Haushalten in den achtziger Jahren gewaehrleistet werden konnte. Versorgungskrisen bei den Brennstoffen und Havarien an den technisch veralteten Anlagen verschaerften die Situation zum Ende der achtziger Jahre zunehmend. Die rasante Umweltzerstoerung und Gesundheitsgefaehrdung insbesondere in den Suedbezirken der DDR war eine direkte Folge der Braunkohlenwirtschaft.
(...)
Das Ausbleiben der bereits fest eingeplanten Kraftwerkskapazitaeten verschaerfte die bestaendige Energiekrise. Die Folge waren eine staendig sinkende Produktivitaet in allen Bereichen und eine beispiellose Umweltzerstoerung vor allem in den Suedbezirken der DDR._ 

Klingt gar nicht prosperierend und nach Top-10-Oekonomie? Und was sollen das fuer veraltete Anlagen sein?

_Dazu kam der aus der Wirtschaftskrise der spaeten Breschnew-Zeit resultierende Abbruch der umfangreichen Wirtschaftshilfe der Sowjetunion fuer die DDR.

_Irgendjemand in diesem Thread hat behauptet, das Gegenteil sei der Fall gewesen - die DDR waere ausgeblutet worden, anstatt am sowjetischen Tropf zu haengen?_

So wurde das Kernkraftprogramm zu einer toedlichen Spirale fuer die DDR-Wirtschaft. Das Programm verschlang immer mehr Geld, ohne einen messbaren Nutzen hervorzubringen.

_Kein Kommentar._

Nach Jahren der Krise suchte man den Ausweg in teuren Importen, die aber die Schuldenlast der DDR noch mehr erhoehten.

_Schulden? Was fuer Schulden?_

Insbesondere Qualitätsmaengel der gelieferten russischen Ausruestungsteile und der in der DDR hergestellten Anlagen warfen das Projekt des Greifswalder Blockes 5 um Jahre zurueck.

_Mir wurde versichert, dass in der DDR hoechste Ingenieurskunst am Werke war?

Wer Sarkasmus findet, darf ihn behalten.


----------



## Bleipriester (20. April 2009)

Nun, zunächst fand eine großangelegte Demontage von Fabriken in der DDR statt, die dann in Rußland wieder aufgebaut wurden. Man sah aber schnell, daß die Kontakte ziwschen dem Westen und dem Osten in den deutschen Ländern mehr Kontakt stattfand als gewünscht. So konzentrierte man sich wohl darauf, die DDR etwas "besser" zu machen, als z.B. Länder, welche nicht im Sichtbereich des Westens lagen, wie z.B Polen.

Zu der Qualität der in der DDR hergestellten Anlagen: Jeder Anfang ist schwierig...

micha2, uns wurde in der Schule beigebracht, daß man nicht aufrechnen solle. Zumal ich den Pakt zwischen Polen und Frankreich/England bereits erwähnte...
Ich sag ja Objektivität wird als Nazismus bewertet...


----------



## Bucklew (20. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Fakten sind eben Fakten. Das hat mit Meinungen nichts zu tun, wie oft muß man das eigentlich sagen.
> Mach doch einen Thread auf, der vielleicht so lauten könnte:
> "Faktenverdrehungthread zur Selbstbestätigung meiner Meinung."


Faktenverdrehung ist wohl nur, hier zu behaupten, dass Frankreich und England den 2. Weltkrieg begonnen haben. Aber in gewissen Kreisen wird sich das natürlich so schön geredet und auch gewisse andere Geschehnisse (Stichwort *********) geleugnet...



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Unf jetzt nerve mich doch bitte nicht länger mit deinem Nazi-Müll!


Komisch, dass nicht nur ich das sehe - aber wenn du dich in der Nazirolle so wohl fühlst 



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Ich empfehle das PDF! Vor allem Quellennachweis-Geile werden dort reichlich bedient.


Ja, wurde ja schon genug zitiert, dann kann man die tollen "die DDR-Wirtschaft war sooo toll"-Sprüche in das Land der Fabeln verweisen, wo sie hingehört


----------



## Bleipriester (21. April 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Faktenverdrehung ist wohl nur, hier zu behaupten, dass Frankreich und England den 2. Weltkrieg begonnen haben. Aber in gewissen Kreisen wird sich das natürlich so schön geredet und auch gewisse andere Geschehnisse (Stichwort *********) geleugnet...


Ich sagte, daß Frankreich und Englad Deutschland den Krieg erklärten, nicht, daß sie den 2. Weltkrieg gestartet haben.
Deine unsinnigen Verdrehungen meiner Worte, um mich im falschen Licht dastehen zu lassen, sind jetzt so offensichtlich, daß besser mal ganz ruhig bleibst.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Komisch, dass nicht nur ich das sehe - aber wenn du dich in der Nazirolle so wohl fühlst


Nazirolle, Prinzenrolle, Klorolle, was solls... Es ist so: Du bist der große Nazijäger, bist aber bisher ohne "Opfer" geblieben. Ich werde nicht für Deinen Wahn herhalten, damit das klar ist! Suche Dir echte Nazis, geh nach dem Osten und Du wirst sehen, daß die nicht so disskussionsbereit sind, wie ich:




Bucklew schrieb:


> Ja, wurde ja schon genug zitiert, dann kann man die tollen "die DDR-Wirtschaft war sooo toll"-Sprüche in das Land der Fabeln verweisen, wo sie hingehört


Ebenso kann man Deine Meinung von mir ins Land der Fabeln verweisen...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Allgemein: Wenn ich hier noch weiterhin von den beiden Helden Bucklew und micha2 hier derart beschimft, verungelimpft und in eine falsche Ecke gestellt werde, werde ich mich bei Adminstatoren beschweren, damit das ein Ende hat...

Wie wäre es übrigens mit eine Threadaufspaltung in:
1.) Disskussion ohne Meinungsmache und mit Objektivität
und
2.) Bucklews Palaverthread ohne Inhalt, dafür mit viel Meinung.

Dann könnten ich und andere in Thread 1 ungestört über Geschichte etc diskutieren und Bucklew könnte ganz ungestört von Objektivität und Wissen sein Zeug von sich geben...


----------



## Bucklew (21. April 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Ich sagte, daß Frankreich und Englad Deutschland den Krieg erklärten, nicht, daß sie den 2. Weltkrieg gestartet haben.


Einzige Interpretation dieser "Fakten": Deutschland wurde von den Kriegstreibern Frankreich und England in den zweiten Weltkrieg gezogen und konnte da nichts für. In gewissen Kreisen wie gesagt eine sehr beliebte Tatsachenverdrehung.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es ist so: Du bist der große Nazijäger, bist aber bisher ohne "Opfer" geblieben. Ich werde nicht für Deinen Wahn herhalten, damit das klar ist!


Nein, ich bin kein Nazijäger, ich kann nur so ewig-gestrige nciht ausstehen, die aus einem Weltkrieg und Millionen Toten nichts gelernt haben. Und deine Tatsachenverdrehungen - pardon - "Fakten" lassen mir da nichts anderes übrig, als dich in diese Kategorie einzuordnen, was dir offensichtlich auch gut gefällt, sonst hätte man schon längst eine entsprechende Reaktion gelesen.

(zumal das ganze Thema 2. Weltkrieg und sein Beginn nun gar nichts mit der DDR zu tun hat.....)



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Ebenso kann man Deine Meinung von mir ins Land der Fabeln verweisen...


Ok, hätten wir das Thema "DDR und Wirtschaft" abgehakt. Danke für den exzellenten Quellennachweis


----------



## DOTL (21. April 2009)

Wie wäre es, wenn sich stattdessen alle beteiligten Gemüter ein bisschen beruhigen und dannach den Thread wieder sachlich anpacken?

Hier haben sich zudem verschiedene Themen in einen Topf vermischt. Wenns euch aber nichts ausmacht, so würde ichs gerne dabei belassen, da in verschiedenen Postings immer wieder auf andere Beiträge des Ursprungsthemas eingegangen wird.
Jedoch sollten wir insgesamt dabei achten, dass das eigentliche Kernthema dieses Threads im Vordergrund gehalten wird.

Ansonsten, zum Inhalt möchte ich nicht nennenswert eingehen. Nur so viel dazu. So manch einer sollte seine Aussagen vor dem Abschicken des Beitrags nochmals überdenken. Es gibt viele missverständliche und teilweise fragliche Beiträge, bei denen man eigentlich nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann... Insgesamt können durch die Missverständnisse auch Bilder entstehen, welche man eigentlich nicht vermitteln wollte.


----------



## Bucklew (28. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner (passender) Spiegelartikel:

DDR-Verklärung: "Mit dem Mauerfall aus dem Paradies vertrieben" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Zu schade, dass die Schule nicht vermitteln kann, was für ein Unrechtssystem die DDR war.


----------



## kwku (29. Juni 2009)

Ein guter Artikel!
Und genau hier "liegt der Hase im Pfeffer":
Die eklatanten Wissenslücken der Schüler erschreckten den Autor der Studie, den Politologen Klaus Schroeder - und das Ergebnis sorgte für erhebliche Empörung. Nicht weil etliche Schüler keine Ahnung haben, was für ein System die DDR war. *Sondern weil viele ehemalige DDR-Bürger offenbar keine Kritik am Honecker-Staat dulden.*

Sicher war in der DDR nicht alles schlechter. Aber was war denn besser (als im Westen)?


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juni 2009)

Japp und man sieht es hier ja auch im Thread, wie einige ewig-gestrigen versuchen alles schön zu reden.


----------



## funky (10. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, sorry.
Aber das ist für mich persönlich ein sehr bewegendes Thema.
Und es juckt zu sehr in den Fingern.

Mir wird es jedesmal übel, wenn ich diese verklärte Ostalgie in den Ramschmedien erlebe. Wenn ich Teenager und Twens sehe, die mit DDR Symbolik eine Art Heimatstolz / -zugehörigkeit darzustellen versuchen.
Der Staat DDR war ein Unrechtssystem. Menschen wurden eingesperrt, gefoltert und sogar ermordet.
Das Recht auf Bildung wurde mit Füßen getreten. Kinder und Jugendliche wurden ebenfalls eingesperrt und gefoltert. Bei Interesse einfach mal nach *Geschlossener Jugendwerkhof Torgau* googlen.

Hier war anfangs zu lesen, daß die Leute genug Geld in den Taschen hatten. Das stimmt einfach nicht. Es gab Zeiten, da mußten meine Eltern sich und uns 3 Kinder mit 50 Ostmark 2 Wochen lang über die Runden bringen. Dabei verdienten sie als Stationsschwester und er als Operativtechnologe bei Zeiss mehr als der Durchschnitt.

Dieses System hat mich so gebranntmarkt, daß ich es kaum über die Lippen bringe von *Bildungssystem* zu sprechen. Es hatte System, ja...

Die DDR hatte das Talent, sich selbst individuellen, intelligenten und innovativen Nachwuchs zu vernichten und ihm weiterführende Bildung zu verwehren.
Denn oft war geistiges Vermögen der Antrieb dieses System zu hinterfragen, verbessen und verändern zu wollen..


Ich erinnere mich gern an meine Heimat, an meine Freunde..
Mit Heimat meine ich die Stadt Jena, das Land Thüringen, aber niemals die DDR..
Erinnerungen an die DDR sind mir ein Graus.

Zum Verständnis möchte ich einfach ein Stück meiner Geschichte beitragen.. 

Lange Zeit galt ich als mustergültiges DDR Produkt. Nach den ersten 2 Schuljahren wurde ich aussortiert für Höheres. (Pro Klasse wurden 2 Kinder *auserwählt*) Ich wurde in eine Russischsonderschule versetzt. Das bedeutete ab der 3. Klasse Russisch und ab der 6. ein weiteres Sprachfach als Pflicht, sowie das Bewältigen naturwissenschaftlichen Lehrstoffs in kürzerer Zeit.
In den normalen Oberschulen wurde Russisch ab der 5. gelernt und ein weiteres Sprachfach war später freiwillig.
Für mich entstand dadurch eine fast 100% Chance nach Abschluß der 10. in die Erweiterte Oberschule zu dürfen, die Voraussetzung für ein Studium war.
Aus den normalen Oberschulen konnten das schätzungsweise nur 20% der Schüler.

Ok, ich war also Pionier, später FDJler, Russischsonderschüler und ab der 4.Klasse sogar Offiziersbewerber für eine 25jährige Laufbahn bei der NVA.
Sowas wollte die DDR, sowas hat man gesucht und in diese Richtung drängten sie einen, ohne daß man es gleich bemerkte.
Jahre später haben meine Eltern mir erzählt, was für eine stolze kleine rote Socke damals rumstolziert ist.. Und, daß sie Angst hatten offen vor mir über die DDr zu sprechen..
Ja, Kinder wurden darauf getrimmt ihre Eltern zu verpfeifen.

Zur NVA wollte ich, weil ich meine Zukunft als Pilot sah. Ich wollte Fliegen, das war immer mein Traum.
Für so nen kleinen Kommunist sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Man stieß mir alle Türe auf und bat mich herein.
Bis ich dann in der 7.Klasse zur GST (Gesellschaft für Sport und Technik) Segelflug kam.
Da gab es nämlich das *kleine* Problem westlicher Verwandtschaft, die uns regelmäßig Pakete zu den Feiertagen schickte und zur Beerdigung meines Großvaters auf Besuch war.

Meine Fluglehrerin bei der GST riet mir, die Verwandschaft im Bewerbungsbogen zu verschweigen, da ich sonst abgelehnt werde.
Ich befolgte ihren Rat, durfte dann den Theoriekurs absolvieren, nen ganzen Winter Flugzeuge schrubben und polieren.. 
Und kurz vor der der ersten Flugstunde dann die Breitseite: Rauswurf wegen unehrlicher Antworten im Bewerbungsbogen!
Aber sie kamen mir natürlich freundlich entgegen... Meine Eltern bräuchten sich nur von der Verwandtschaft lossagen..
Ich glaub, ich hab damals Blut geheult als ich meiner Mutter davon erzählte.
Aus Mitleid wollte sie sich von ihren Onkels und Tanten in Bremerhave lossagen. Erzählte sie mir zumindest zur Beruhigung.
Naja, ich wurde nie wieder zum Segelflug zugelassen..
Und es wird einigen von Euch ein bekanntes Gefühl sein, vollkommen den Boden unter den Füßen zu verlieren. man stelle sich vor, Ihr dürftet von heute auf morgen nie wieder nen PC anfassen..
Das hat damals so stark auf mich gewirkt, daß sich meine Ansichten über die DDR ab da völlig umkehrten.
Ich fühlte mich verraten und verarscht. Hab total mein Vertrauen verloren und begann alles zu hinterfragen. Dazu kommt der natürliche Reifeprozess, jugendlicher Trotz, das Rebellische in der Pubertät.
Jedenfalls fing ich damals an mich mit dem System zu überwerfen.
Der Offizierslaufbahn entsagte ich, was auch kein stundenlanges Intensivgequatsche von 3 ranghohen Offizieren mehr ändern konnte.
Ich entwickelte dann ein richtiges *leckt mich doch* Gefühl und das auch im Elternhaus, in der Schule usw. 
Also, für den weiteren Verlauf gibt es ehrlicherweise nicht nur staatspolitische Gründe, sondern ich tat ein Übriges dazu..
Aber die Verknüpfung von allem läßt sich wiederum nicht bestreiten.
Als politischer Nachwuchs hätten die mich ganz sicher gestützt und vorangeschoben bzw. durchgeschleppt.
So saß ich aber plötzlich Mitte der 9.Klasse vor einer Jugendfürsorgerin der staatlichen Jugendhilfe.
In einem gemeinsamen Gespräch mit meinen Eltern wurde dann beschlossen, daß ich in ein Kinderheim komme, dort die normale 10.Klasse abschließe und anschließend eine Ausbildung beginne.
Kurze Zeit später dann die nächste Breitseite..und zwar in Briefform: *bla,bla...auf Grund des Alters (15) ... beschlossen, daß ein Heimaufenthalt nicht sinnvoll.... hat die staatliche Jugendhilfe...Ministerin Margot Honecker...beschlossen, Ihren Sohn in einen Jugendwerkhof einzuweisen..***
Da war sie nun, die rächende Hand des Staates. Und jeder, der sich ein wenig auskennt, weiß wie gewaltig der Unterschied zwischen beiden Einrichtungen ist.
Kinderheim (nicht Erziehungsheim) und Jugendwerkhof. Mein bester Freund, selben Alters, kam zur selben Zeit in ein normales Heim. Was nichts daran änderet, daß er dort dauern Mist baute und 4 Monate später bei mir im JWH landete. Nur mal so am Rande..

Kurzum, ich kam zwangsweise in eine Einrichtung für schwer erziehbare Jugendliche mit einem Straftäteranteil von ca.80%. Ich war nie straffällig! (Bis dahin..später im Sinne der DDR schon)
Ich durfte dort weder meinen Schulabschluß machen, noch war mir eine ordentliche Ausbildung möglich.
Ich *mußte* dort eine sogenannte Teilfacharbeiterausbildung als Dachdecker machen. Was letztlich nichts anderes als ein besserer Hilfsarbeiter war.
Ok, ich riß mich echt zusammen, spielte das schei** Spiel mit, denn den GJWH Torgau wollte ich mir ersparen. Aber auch die *normalen* Jugendwerkhöfe zählen zu den dunklen Kapiteln der DDR Geschichte. Arbeit, teils Zwangsarbeit, Selbsterziehung>rohe Gewalt unter den Kids, keine bis minimale Bewegungsfreiheit, Erniedrigung, Bestrafung, Arrestzellen, militärischer Drill, Gwalt, auch sexuelle- seitens der Erzieher.
Nach 1,5 Jahren dann die Entlassung und ein bereits vermittelter Job als Teilfacharbeiter.
Von einer Zugehörigkeit zur sozialistischen Bildungselite war nix mehr übrig.

Aber es kam noch dicker...

Mit 18 lernte ich in Prag ein Mädel aus Regensburg kennen. 
Die Sache entwickelte sich so weit, daß ich einen Antrag auf Ausreise stellte.
Der wurde 6 Monate später abgelehnt mit der Begründung, daß sie ja in die DDR siedeln könnte.
Ja klar...
Ab da wurden Fluchtpläne geschmiedet. Und in der Nacht vom 1. zum 2. Mai 1989 machten sich ein Freund und ich auf den Weg in die damalige CSSR.
Dort wollten wir die Grenze überwinden und wurden aber ca 50m zuvor bereits gefaßt. 
Da ich meiner Mutter versprechen mußte mich nicht abknallen zu lassen, unterließen wir nach dem *Stop* jede weitere Bewegung Richtung Westen. Na gut, ich hatte auch Angst...richtig Angst.
Was dann folgte, kann man sich ausmalen..
Eine Odysee durch mehrere U-Haftanstalten..teils wurden wir wie Schwerverbrecher zwischen gezogenen Kalaschnikows und scharfen Hunden, an Knebelketten über belebte Bahnsteige zum Knastzug geführt.
Stasi-U-Haft, ewige Verhöre.. Die suchten einen Anhaltspunkt um aus uns normale Kriminelle zu machen..
Als Anwalt bekam ich dann einen Untervertreter vom DDR-Oberanwalt und Menschenverkäufer Herrn Vogel. Ohne mein Zutun flatterte sein goldgerahmtes Mandat bei mir ein.
Letztlich war das aber sehr beruhigend, weil man so meist nur die halbe zeit absitzen mußte und dann freigekauft wurde.
3 Wochen lang erfuhren meine Eltern nicht was mit mir ist. Dann tauchte die Stasi bei Ihnen auf und versuchten natürlich eine Mitwisserschaft zu beweisen. Zum Glück reagierten sie instinktiv richtig und verrieten durch nix, daß sie Bescheid wußten.

Nach 2 Monaten kam die Gerichtsverhandlung. Kurz gefaßt.. wir waren Dreck, wurden dementsprechend behandelt und schließlich zu je 12 Monaten Freiheitsentzug wegen *Versuchten illegalen Grenzübertritts im schweren Fall verurteilt*
Der *Schwere Fall* lag einzig darin begründet, daß wir zu zweit waren. Klar, wir hätten ja mit bloßen Händen ein paar Grenzer erwürgen können..

Nach einem weiteren Monat U-Haft wurde ich dann in das Jugendhaus Halle transportiert. Eigentlich eine Jugendstrafanstalt, aber es gab dort auch einen Altstraftäterblock.
Wir *Politischen* waren dort weniger wert als Vergewaltiger und Räuber.. Es ließ sich nur überstehen, weil wir so viele waren. 
Die Zeit im Gefängnis hat bei mir einige Wunden hinterlassen, seelisch und auch körperlich.
Ich verdränge sie am liebsten, aber bei solchen Themen wie diesem kommt es wieder hoch.
Die *Krönung* dieser Zeit war der vierzigste Jahrestag der DDR. Gab es bis dahin stets nur vergammelte Pellkartoffeln mit Blutbatzen oder widerlichen Innereien und Kakerlaken-Beilage.. packte der Staat zu seinem Feiertag ja ausnahmsweise mal Schnitzel aus und Semmeln zum Frühstück.
Dafür hatten dann nicht mal die *normalen Kriminellen* Verständnis und so verweigerte fast der gesamte Knast die Essensaufnahme.
Und die Reaktion des Geburtstagskindes bzw. seiner Diener?
Rollkommando, provisorische Absonderungen wurden in Windeseile geschaffen, Rädelsführer auserkoren und aufs Kettenbett oder mit einem Arm und einem Bein hängend an Gitter gekettet.
Wir polit. Gefangenen wurden komplett in den provisorischen Absonderungen untergebracht.

Und man darf dabei nicht vergessen, daß zur selben Zeit die Flüchtlinge aus den Botschaften nach Westdeutschland gebracht wurden und wir, die bereits früher auch ohne die zu erahnenden Veränderungen und Massendemos das Land verlassen wollten, es versucht haben, wir saßen wegen selben Delikts hinter Gittern.
Soll jetzt nicht heißen, daß alle im Zuge dieser Massenaktionen und des stärker werdenden Widerstandes feige waren oder nur Trittbrettfahrer..
Aber wenn Du da drinnen hockst, begreifst du das alles nicht.
Als Familienvater etwa, hätte ich wohl auch nicht alles auf eine Karte gesetzt und mein Leben riskiert. 
Und im Nachhinein... hätte ich besser das halbe Jahr noch gewartet. Es ließ sich nur im Mai noch nicht erahnen.

Ok, wir saßen da nun auf Absonderung und trotzdem klang es zu uns durch, daß draußen etwas passierte. Die leute flohen massenweise in Botschaften, wurden rausgekarrt.. Demos wurden abgehalten und es war sogar von Amnestie für polit. Gefangene die Rede.
Als diese Amnestie plötzlich gewiß war, verweigerten wir die Arbeit und forderten offene Zellentüren.
Jaja, im Knast schien das keinen Schließer zu interessieren. Die Absonderungen wurden verschärft.
Oben in den *normalen* Zellen hingen die Entlassungsdaten der amnestierten Häftlinge, nur wir erfuhren sie da unten im Keller nicht.
Aber wir wurden jeden Tag weniger...

Am Tag meiner Entlassung ging ich sofort aufs MDI um meinen Ausreiseantrag zu erneuern.
Die schickten mich einfach weg.
Und am Abend dann die Durchsage in den Nachrichten... DDR Bürger können ohne Visum über die Grenze.
Ich wollte sofort los, mein Bruder meinte dann, daß er mich nie wieder alleine losziehen lassen würde und kam mit.
Wir vertrauten dem Ganzen noch nicht so richtig und wählten deshalb die Zugroute über die CSSR.
Als dann im Grenzgebiet die Grenzer durch den Zug gingen, schlotterte ich vor Angst am ganzen Körper.. ich wollte nicht wieder ins Gefängnis. Keine Ahnung wie ich es geschafft habe denen  dann den Ausweis vorzuzeigen. Kam mir vor wie n Tier das sich tot stellt..

Nun lebe ich hier schon mehr Jahre als damals in der DDR, bin beruflich und strafrechtlich rehabilitiert.
Hab zwar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit zu studieren und als ich sie anfangs vielleicht noch hatte, wollte ich schnell Geld verdienen und hier eigenständig Fuß fassen.
Das kommt nicht mehr zurück, ist aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Und das Geld reicht auch nicht für nen jährlichen Urlaub irgendwo am Meer.. so wie damals als 5 köpfige Familie in der DDR. Wir bekamen jedes Jahr einen Platz und anschließend gings noch 2 Wochen ins Ferienlager..

Aber, meiner kleinen fast 9jährigen Tochter stehen alle Türen offen, ganz egal wo sie Verwandtschaft hat. Sie wird niemals in einen Jugendwerkhof müssen, nur weil sie nicht mehr ins Schema paßt. Oder ins Gefängnis, nur weil sie zu jemanden möchte, in den sie sich verliebt.
Es liegt in ihren Händen und an uns Eltern, mit unserer Verantwortung und unserem Einfluß, was beides ungleich größer sein *darf*

Das war für mich die DDR! Und es gab niemals eine DDR in der es sowas nicht gegeben hat!


----------



## Bucklew (10. Juli 2009)

Danke für den langen Post und diese Offenheit!

Ich hoffe ein paar Leute lesen ihn und verstehen endlich, das man über die DDR absolut nicht diskutieren BRAUCHT. Sie war einfach menschenverachtend.


----------



## micha2 (11. Juli 2009)

alles in allem kurz zusammengefasst:

*die, welche im system mitschwammen, berichten heute gerne über das "gute" in der DDR. *
*die, welche nicht mitschwimmen wollten und durchaus in der lage waren ihren eigenen kopf zu benutzen, hatten nicht allzuviel von der DDR zu erwarten.*

und wenn ich dann daran denke, das uns heute ein kanzler regiert der damals *Mitglied der Pionierorganisation, Mitglied der FDJ(Klassensprecher) war. sie durfte ein physikstudium machen und als linientreuer braver student dann auch nach leningrad und moskau. 1986 durfte frau merkel bereits in die bundesrepublik reisen*(warum nochmal mussten andere für gedanken an eine solche reise gleich in den knast?).*wärend ihrer zeit auf der akademie war sie weiterhin in der FDJ kreisleitungsmitglied und sekretärin für "PROPAGANDA UND AGITATION" *(AUTSCH!!!)

die frau hört sich heute bei ihren politischen reden immernoch an, wie ein vom zettel ablesender pionier/FDJ´ler bei der pionier-/FDJversammlung.
sie erinnert mich da irgendwie an die reden, die ausgelesene pioniere oder FDJ´ler vor der Volkskammer oder 1.Maidemonstrationen in Berlin vor dem Genossen Erich Honnecker halten durften.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> *die, welche im system mitschwammen, berichten heute gerne über das "gute" in der DDR. *
> *die, welche nicht mitschwimmen wollten und durchaus in der lage waren ihren eigenen kopf zu benutzen, hatten nicht allzuviel von der DDR zu erwarten.*


Das hast du aber in jeder Gesellschaftsform. Wenn man sich anpasst hat man immer Vorteile gegenüber denen die sich nicht anpassen wollen und rebellieren. Auch die Demokratie entspricht einem Ideal und wenn du dich dem verweigerst, wie Punks zum Beispiel, dann wirst du eben aus dieser Gesellschaft oder auch Kollektiv, ausgespart. Damals waren allerdings die Folgen schwerwiegender, dass stimmt wohl aber vorwerfen das man sich anpasst in einer Gesellschaft die das verlangt, halte ich für naiv und hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass man nicht seinen "Kopf einschaltet". Vielleicht gab es ja auch dijenigen, denen diese Form des Zusammenzulebens zugesagt hat. Was prädistiniert Dich dazu, denen das abzusprechen? Akzeptiere es einfach das es nicht gerade wenig gab, die damit wie es gewesen ist zufrieden waren. Auch wenn du das, meinetwegen aus persönlichen Gründen, nicht nachvollziehen kannst.



Bucklew schrieb:


> Danke für den langen Post und diese Offenheit!
> 
> Ich hoffe ein paar Leute lesen ihn und verstehen endlich, das man über die DDR absolut nicht diskutieren BRAUCHT. Sie war einfach menschenverachtend.


Bucklew. 1.) Heist das Threadthema "DDR - alles schlecht", was impliziert, das man darüber diskutieren muss und 2.) Akzeptiere es einfach das es genug andere gab, die eben nicht dererlei Erfahrungen gemacht haben und sich mit den Gegebenheiten arangiert hatten und auch glücklich und zufrieden waren.

Es kann einfach keinen 100%igen Meinungskonsenz geben, weil zu viel verschiedene Erfahrungen gemacht wurden. Die meisten haben wohl eher negative Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn man sich mit anderen Ländern und deren "Freiheiten" vergleicht. Aber es gibt auch eine nicht mindergroße Gruppe, bei denen das Gegenteil der Fall war. Und bei aller Zweckentfremdung gab es durchaus Ansatze, bitte stets im Zusammenhang mit Zweckentfremdung sehen  , über die es sich lohnt heute zu debattieren, siehe auch aktuelles politisches Thema: Ganztagsschule. Ein tolles Konzept. Wäre doch schade drum wenn man dieses Thema aus Prinzip heraus ausklammern würde, nur weil es vergangenheitstechnisch vorbelastet ist. Und das trifft eben auch auf andere Themen zu, die hier schon zu genüge angesprochen wurden.

Denkt immer daran. Eine Medaillie hat *stets* zwei Seiten und nie eine, wie hier ja so oft suggeriert wird. 

MfG


MfG


----------



## micha2 (11. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das hast du aber in jeder Gesellschaftsform. Wenn man sich anpasst hat man immer Vorteile gegenüber denen die sich nicht anpassen wollen und rebellieren. Auch die Demokratie entspricht einem Ideal und wenn du dich dem verweigerst, wie Punks zum Beispiel, dann wirst du eben aus dieser Gesellschaft oder auch Kollektiv, ausgespart. Damals waren allerdings die Folgen schwerwiegender, dass stimmt wohl aber vorwerfen das man sich anpasst in einer Gesellschaft die das verlangt, halte ich für naiv und hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass man nicht seinen "Kopf einschaltet". Vielleicht gab es ja auch dijenigen, denen diese Form des Zusammenzulebens zugesagt hat. Was prädistiniert Dich dazu, denen das abzusprechen? Akzeptiere es einfach das es nicht gerade wenig gab, die damit wie es gewesen ist zufrieden waren. Auch wenn du das, meinetwegen aus persönlichen Gründen, nicht nachvollziehen kannst.


 
du scheinst ein starkes problem mit dem auffassen eines textes zu haben!
ich habe keineswegs behauptet, das jeder DDR-bürger, welcher nicht im knast war sich dem system angepasst hat. die meisten haben versucht in ihm zu leben. aber angepasst haben sich nur die, welche das system nutzten, um vorteile zu erlangen.
den kopf einschalten tun alle die, die auch heute noch wissen, warum sie damals unzufrieden waren.
dumm sind die, welche damals in leipzig nach bananen geschriehen haben und sich heute gerne an die "guten" sachen der DDR erinnern. das sind menschen die haben nur grips "vom aufstehen bis zum ins bett gehen". für mehr reichts nicht.
das ist ein riesiger unterschied.

es gab nicht gerade wenig, die zufrieden waren? 
wie alt bist du denn? kennst du überhaupt die DDR?
ich habe auch nur knapp 20jahre in diesem DDR-system gelebt. und ich kenne keinen in meinem umfeld der auch nur annähernd mit dem system der DDR zufrieden war, geschweige denn glücklich.


allerdings sprechen durchaus einige von denen heute positiv über die DDR.
das liegt eben einfach in der natur des menschen. das schlechte vergisst man schnell.
ein gutes beispiel aus meinem umfeld:
der hartz4 empfänger kauft sich nen plasma bei quelle auf raten und meckert gleichzeitig über hartz4 und das es vorne und hinten nicht reicht.
zu DDR-zeiten hätte er fast nen ganzes jahr nichts fressen dürfen um sich nen "Color 40"(63cm Farbferseher 5000DM) leisten zu können.
heute erinnert er sich gerne an die günstige miete damals. vergisst dabei aber das die 260€ aktuell voll vom amt gezahlt werden.
heute erinnert er sich gerne an seinen 16jahre alten trabant den er noch selbst reparieren konnte. vergisst dabei aber, wie schwierig es war ersatzteile zu bekommen und schimpft über seinen 9 jahre alten mittelklasse opel weil die letzte reparatur so teuer war.
nen corsa ist allerdings zu klein.

*akzeptiere endlich, das die DDR unterging, nicht weil die meisten glücklich waren, sondern weil die meisten besser und freier leben wollten.*

P.S. Der Punk heute wird maximal von seinem umfeld nicht akzeptiert aber keineswegs staatlich verfolgt weil er ein punk ist. *diesen satz solltest du dringenst mal überdenken*!!!!


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2009)

micha2 schrieb:


> du scheinst ein starkes problem mit dem auffassen eines textes zu haben!


 Nö, ich habe durchaus verstanden was du zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest und habe dem lediglich eine andere Sicht der Dinge entgegengehalten.


> ich habe keineswegs behauptet, das jeder DDR-bürger, welcher nicht im knast war sich dem system angepasst hat. die meisten haben versucht in ihm zu leben. aber angepasst haben sich nur die, welche das system nutzten, um vorteile zu erlangen.


 Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Es ging um die Aussage mit dem Kopf einschalten etc.. 


> den kopf einschalten tun alle die, die auch heute noch wissen, warum sie damals unzufrieden waren.


 Aha und diejenigen die wissen warum sie damals im Gegensatz zu heute zufrieden waren schalten ihren Kopf also nicht ein?? Das meine ich mit einseitiger Sicht. Akzeptiere doch einfach das nicht jeder deine Sicht auf damals teilt, ohne ihn gleich in irgendeiner Form zu beschuldigen nicht denken oder nachdenken zu können. 


> dumm sind die, welche damals in leipzig nach bananen geschriehen haben und sich heute gerne an die "guten" sachen der DDR erinnern. das sind menschen die haben nur grips "vom aufstehen bis zum ins bett gehen". für mehr reichts nicht.


 Wenn dem so ist, dann ja aber ich würde mir das nicht anmaßen so allgemein zu reden. Ich kenne niemanden der so zweigleisig denkt.


> es gab nicht gerade wenig, die zufrieden waren?
> wie alt bist du denn?


 Was spielt das für eine Rolle??


> kennst du überhaupt die DDR?


 Ja und jetzt stell Dir vor, ich bin sogar dort aufgewachsen und habe eine längere Zeit dort gelebt. 


> ich habe auch nur knapp 20jahre in diesem DDR-system gelebt. und ich kenne keinen in meinem umfeld der auch nur annähernd mit dem system der DDR zufrieden war, geschweige denn glücklich.


 Ok und weil du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast, meinst du nun dies auf alle hochprojezieren zu können? Ich zum Beispiel habe gegenteilige Erfahrungen gmacht. Es hatte mir an nichts gefehlt und mein komplettes Umfeld, was familier und sozialbedingt sehr groß ist und war, ging es genauso. Ich maße mir jedenfalls nicht an aus dem Grunde davon auszugehen, dass es allen anderen auch so ging.  Wenn du jetzt verstehst was ich meine.


> allerdings sprechen durchaus einige von denen heute positiv über die DDR.
> das liegt eben einfach in der natur des menschen. das schlechte vergisst man schnell.


 Das stimmt, ja aber deshalb kann man nicht perse alle positiv angebrachten Argumente mit der Floskel abtun, das einfach nur das Negative vergessen wurde. Man sollte einfach differenzieren zwischen den einzelnen Erfahrungen die jeder gemacht hat.


> ein gutes beispiel aus meinem umfeld:
> der hartz4 empfänger kauft sich nen plasma bei quelle auf raten und meckert gleichzeitig über hartz4 und das es vorne und hinten nicht reicht.
> zu DDR-zeiten hätte er fast nen ganzes jahr nichts fressen dürfen um sich nen "Color 40"(63cm Farbferseher 5000DM) leisten zu können.
> heute erinnert er sich gerne an die günstige miete damals. vergisst dabei aber das die 260€ aktuell voll vom amt gezahlt werden.
> ...


Nun. Ich denke nicht das er es unbedingt vergessen hat. Aber die Sachen die er angesprochen hat sind doch durchaus positive Dinge. Und das eine shcliesst das andere ja nicht aus. Nur weil man so lange auf einem Trabbi warten musste ändert das nichts daran, dass es vorteilhaft war, ihn selber reparieren zu können. Nur weil er heute die Miete vom Amt bezahlt bekommt ändert das nichts daran, dass günstige Mieten besser als teure sind.


> *akzeptiere endlich, das die DDR unterging, nicht weil die meisten glücklich waren, sondern weil die meisten besser und freier leben wollten.*


 Wo habe ich geschrieben das die meisten glücklich waren? Wenn du mal mein Geschriebenes genau lesen würdest müsstest du feststellen, dass diese Behauptung von Dir eben, exakt das gewesen ist, was ich im letzten Post geschrieben hatte.  Und nochmal, es geht ja hier in dem Thread, siehe Threadthema, darum, zu debattieren ob in der DDR alles schlecht war oder nicht und genügend Punkte wurden ja hier schon angebracht welche aufzeigen das es durchaus instrumentarien gab, jetzt mal vom Zweck abgesehen, die es sich heute lohnt zu übernehen. Und wenn du auf Grund negativer persönlicher Erfahrungen perse alles als schlecht bezeichnest dann ist das m. M. n. sehr oberflächig, ansonsten würde ja hartgesockene DDR Kritiker der CDU und CSU sich wehement gegen die Einführung einer Ganztagsschule wehren. 


> P.S. Der Punk heute wird maximal von seinem umfeld nicht akzeptiert aber keineswegs staatlich verfolgt weil er ein punk ist. *diesen satz solltest du dringenst mal überdenken*!!!!


Danke aber den Unterschied hatte ich bereits im letzten Post selber dargelegt.  (Folgen waren schwerwiegender.

Kann ich demnach festhalten das du das Prinzip durchaus akzeptierst, wenn die Konsequenzen erträglich und im Rahmen bleiben?


MfG


----------



## micha2 (11. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nö, ich habe durchaus verstanden was du zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest und habe dem lediglich eine andere Sicht der Dinge entgegengehalten.


sieht nicht so aus! erklärung ergibt sich aus folgendem.





DaStash schrieb:


> Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Es ging um die Aussage mit dem Kopf einschalten etc..


du scheinst wirklich nicht zu verstehen. wenn ich versuche eine aussage von mir jemanden zu erklären, der sie nicht verstanden hat, heißt das nicht, das er es auch behauptet hat. er hat sie halt falsch verstanden!





DaStash schrieb:


> Aha und diejenigen die wissen warum sie damals im Gegensatz zu heute zufrieden waren schalten ihren Kopf also nicht ein?? Das meine ich mit einseitiger Sicht. Akzeptiere doch einfach das nicht jeder deine Sicht auf damals teilt, ohne ihn gleich in irgendeiner Form zu beschuldigen nicht denken oder nachdenken zu können.


richtig! sie schalten ihren kopf nicht ein! wenn sie genauer darüber nachdenken würden, würden sie schnell feststellen, das die DDR ein unrechtsstaat war und eben keine echten vorteile hatte.
es sei denn sie gehörten zu den privilegierten menschen, die sehr gehörig waren. diese kann man übrigens wieder in denkende(vorteile verschaffen) und hirnlose(machten nur mit weil es eben so war) bezeichnen.
da gibts nichts zu akzeptieren. warum auch? muss ich akzeptieren das menschenversuche im dritten reich ok waren, nur weil es menschen gab, die sie ok fanden? *NEIN!*


DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann ja aber ich würde mir das nicht anmaßen so allgemein zu reden. Ich kenne niemanden der so zweigleisig denkt.


ich kenne genug! ich weis nicht in welcher ecke du lebst. ich lebe in einem ort in der region halle/leipzig/bitterfeld. hier gibts ne menge menschen die sich heute auf den ersten blick in die DDR zurücksehnen. und darunter gibts ne menge, welche die betriebe beklaut haben, weil es nichts gab. oder die bestochen haben um baumateriel oder nen ersatzteil fürs auto zu bekommen. keiner von denen fand es 1989 besser 14 jahre auf nen auto zu warten und die kosten für ne reparatur eines opels den sie im westen mal kaufen könnten war ihnen scheißegal!





DaStash schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine Rolle??


ne wichtige! ne ganz wichtige! kennst du die DDR vom "hören/sagen" oder aus eigener erfahrung. das ist ein ganz wichtiger punkt. 





DaStash schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt stell Dir vor, ich bin sogar dort aufgewachsen und habe eine längere Zeit dort gelebt.


dann müsstest du doch eigentlich noch ne menge mitbekommen haben. denk mal an die politischen witze von damals. die hatten durchaus hintergründe und beruhten auf tatsachen. denk an deine schulzeit. bist du freiwillig zu den pionieren gegangen oder hast du deinen pionierausweis einfach überreicht bekommen? wie war es im wehrlager? wurdest du gefragt ob du als kind sowas mitmachen möchtest? pionier-/FDJnachmittage? was ist passiert wenn du nicht dran teilgenommen hast? und und und.





DaStash schrieb:


> Ok und weil du solche Erfahrungen gemacht hast, meinst du nun dies auf alle hochprojezieren zu können? Ich zum Beispiel habe gegenteilige Erfahrungen gmacht. Es hatte mir an nichts gefehlt und mein komplettes Umfeld, was familier und sozialbedingt sehr groß ist und war, ging es genauso. Ich maße mir jedenfalls nicht an aus dem Grunde davon auszugehen, dass es allen anderen auch so ging.  Wenn du jetzt verstehst was ich meine.


nicht nur ich habe solche erfahrungen gemacht. ich laufe nur nicht mit scheuklappen durch die welt.ich finde es halt besser, das ich gegen ein gesetz, was mir nicht passt, rechtstaatlich vorgehen kann und deswegen nicht zum volksfeind abgestempelt werde.
ich fühle mich in einem staat wohl in dem ich mir was schaffen kann und in schlechten zeiten von einem relativ guten sozialsystem aufgefangen werde.
was allerdings nicht bedeutet, das ich mit allem hier zufrieden bin.
allerdings bin ich hier frei. werde nicht fortgesperrt, wenn ich anderer meinung bin. geschweige denn gefoltert oder ermordet.
den perfekten staat wird es wohl nie geben.





DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ja aber deshalb kann man nicht perse alle positiv angebrachten Argumente mit der Floskel abtun, das einfach nur das Negative vergessen wurde. Man sollte einfach differenzieren zwischen den einzelnen Erfahrungen die jeder gemacht hat.


und man sollte auch die eigenen erfahrungen hinterfragen.
war ein pionierlager gut, weil ich meine schwimmstufen machen konnte und die radtour spass gemacht hat? oder war es gut, weil es abends einen fahnenappell gab mit nem bisschen sozialistischen gefasel?





DaStash schrieb:


> Nun. Ich denke nicht das er es unbedingt vergessen hat. Aber die Sachen die er angesprochen hat sind doch durchaus positive Dinge. Und das eine shcliesst das andere ja nicht aus. Nur weil man so lange auf einem Trabbi warten musste ändert das nichts daran, dass es vorteilhaft war, ihn selber reparieren zu können.


ja genau! und nur weil man jahrelang im gefängnis sitz muss das ja nicht schlecht sein. man bekommt ja essen und verpflegung frei!
hallo? in welcher welt lebst du?
was hat es genützt wenn du den trabbi allein reparieren konntest, du aber keine ersatzteile bekamst?





DaStash schrieb:


> Nur weil er heute die Miete vom Amt bezahlt bekommt ändert das nichts daran, dass günstige Mieten besser als teure sind.


richtig. du sagst es fasst schon selber! Günstig!!!
und die DDR-mieten waren so günstig, das die häuser über jahre verfielen weil die mieten die unterhaltskosten nicht getragen haben.

genau das meine ich bei menschen die nicht nachdenken können/wollen.
und genau das wollte das regime in der DDR auch bezwecken.
die leute mit günstigen mieten zufriedenstellen. schnell in massen betonsilos aufgestellt und die leute reingepfercht für wenig geld. das ganze noch verpackt in ne kleine sozialistische feier, vieleicht noch zur belobigung für systemtreue mit kindergarten in der nähe und nen paar fähnchen *und die gute erinnerung an die DDR ist perfekt.*
aber das dies nur geschah um die menschen gefügig zu machen und die altbauten in den großstädten regelrecht verfielen, daran erinnern sich die dummen leute, die ich ansprach keineswegs mehr.
genau wie beim trabbi. selbst reparieren? ohne teile? das mit der ersatzteilversorgung hat man schon wieder vergessen.





DaStash schrieb:


> Und nochmal, es geht ja hier in dem Thread, siehe Threadthema, darum, zu debattieren ob in der DDR alles schlecht war oder nicht und genügend Punkte wurden ja hier schon angebracht welche aufzeigen das es durchaus instrumentarien gab, jetzt mal vom Zweck abgesehen, die es sich heute lohnt zu übernehen. Und wenn du auf Grund negativer persönlicher Erfahrungen perse alles als schlecht bezeichnest dann ist das m. M. n. sehr oberflächig, ansonsten würde ja hartgesockene DDR Kritiker der CDU und CSU sich wehement gegen die Einführung einer Ganztagsschule wehren.


und wie hier auch schon geschrieben wurde, sollte man mal genauer hinterfragen. die instrumentarien erfüllten einen bestimmten zweck. und der zweck macht das instrumentarium durchaus schlecht, auch wenn es in erster instanz positiv erscheint.
deine ganztagsschule ist übrigens keine erfindung der DDR. nur mal so nebenbei.





DaStash schrieb:


> Danke aber den Unterschied hatte ich bereits im letzten Post selber dargelegt.  (Folgen waren schwerwiegender.


nein eben nicht! 
mal um es dir genauer zu erklären.

Rechtstaat:wenn ich punk wäre und meine nachbarn das nicht besonders finden, muss ich mit meinen nachbarn so leben.
sind meine nachbarn auch alle punks und einer ein normalo, muss der normalo mit uns leben.
mehrheiten/minderheiten(demokratie)
und mit den gesetzlichen grundlagen einer demokratie werden auch die minderheiten geschützt. also der einzelne punk genauso wie der normalo!

Unrechtsstaat DDR: der punk in der minderheit-> knast/51%der menschen punks-> knast

müsste doch eigentlich einleuchtent sein. 





DaStash schrieb:


> Kann ich demnach festhalten das du das Prinzip durchaus akzeptierst, wenn die Konsequenzen erträglich und im Rahmen bleiben?


notier das mal lieber nicht so. erklärung siehe einen abschnitt höher.





DaStash schrieb:


> MfG


MfG


----------



## Bucklew (11. Juli 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Bucklew. 1.) Heist das Threadthema "DDR - alles schlecht", was impliziert, das man darüber diskutieren muss


Es gibt aber nichts zu diskutieren, weil NICHTS die greultaten aufheben könnte, die während der DDR geschehen sind.



DaStash schrieb:


> 2.) Akzeptiere es einfach das es genug andere gab, die eben nicht dererlei Erfahrungen gemacht haben und sich mit den Gegebenheiten arangiert hatten und auch glücklich und zufrieden waren.


Wer ernsthaft nach Geschichten wie der von funky (der ja auch kein Einzelfall war) noch wünscht, dass es die DDR wieder gibt, der gehört ähnlich wie funky einfach mal nen jahr in den knast gesperrt mit den entsprechenden Methode, wie sie die Stasi damals hatte. Dann würde er mal sehen, auf welche Kosten es ging.



DaStash schrieb:


> Und bei aller Zweckentfremdung gab es durchaus Ansatze, bitte stets im Zusammenhang mit Zweckentfremdung sehen  , über die es sich lohnt heute zu debattieren, siehe auch aktuelles politisches Thema: Ganztagsschule. Ein tolles Konzept.


Ich weiß nicht was daran so toll ist, fand es früher super nachmittags frei zu haben und entsprechende Freiräume zu haben. Muss man den Menschen als demokratischer staat auch einfach lassen. Das natürlich die DDR die Kinder gern den ganzen Tag in der Schule hatte, um so mehr Zeit zu haben die Kinder entsprechend zu manipulieren versteht sich von selbst. Hatte für die DDR nichts von "tollem Konzept" sondern eine notwendigkeit der Staatsformen.

Nebenbei brauchen wir für Ganztagsschulen keine DDR, wir können auch z.B. nach Frankreich schauen, wo es diese Schulen schon 3x länger gibt, als die DDR je existiert hat....


----------



## funky (11. Juli 2009)

Also, woher kommt nur diese unsinnige Aussage, daß die Menschen damals zufrieden waren?
Zwischen *damit abgefunden haben und da drin irgendwie (oft sogar stumpfsinnig) vor sich hin zu leben* und *zufrieden sein* besteht ein sehr großer Unterschied.
Ich kann Euch versichern, daß ein nicht zu verachtender Anteil derer die heute behaupten zufrieden gewesen zu sein, genau das eben nicht waren.
Sie waren in der DDR unzufrieden und sie sind es heute immer noch. Es wurden lediglich Erwartungen enttäuscht. Der goldene Traum vom reich mit Westprodukten gedeckten Tischleindeckdich hat sich nicht erfüllt. 
Zufrieden waren meiner Erfahrung nach nur die Bürger, die vom System profitierten. Und von diesem System konnte man nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen profitieren!
Ich muß diese sicher nicht aufführen...
Es gab eine riesig große graue Masse, die mit leblosen Augen (oder vom Doppelkorn verwässerten) einfach nur stoisch dahingelebt hat.
Das klingt jetzt grob, ist aber nicht mal böse gemeint.
Ich kann es verstehen, ich kann verstehen, daß sich ein Großteil der Bürger eben nicht in Gefahr begeben konnte oder wollte. Es existierte in der DDR eine tief sitzende Angst vor den Repressalien, die sich dieser Staat so einfallen ließ.
Die DDR hat kurz nach ihrer Gründung diese Angst eindrucksvoll gesät.
Mitläufer von damals sind heute immer noch Mitläufer, nur sie wissen nicht so recht, wo sie eigentlich mitlaufen.
Das verunsichert. Und diese Verunsicherung sind sie nicht gewöhnt...
Deswegen auch dieses Empfinden, sie seien zufrieden gewesen...

Ich kann es wirklich verstehen, daß ein Mensch sich diesen Umständen anpasste. Doch diese Anpassung erforderte eben auch das Unterdrücken von Denken und Fühlen.
Die Menschen in der DDR waren doch nicht dumm, fast jeder durchschaute die Wahlabläufe, die ruinöse Planwirtschaft.
Nur mußte man gezwungendermaßen vieles unterdrücken.. um sich nicht permanent beschissen zu fühlen, oder um nicht in die Mühlen der Stasi zu geraten.
Und wenn man lange genug unterdrückt, dann verlernt man...
Und man akzeptiert..und versucht damit glücklich zu werden..

Das Grau fand man nicht nur an Fassaden, sondern auch in massig Gesichtern.

Wann fühlt ein Mann sich besser? Wenn er nicht weiß oder es nicht wahrhaben will oder es ignoriert, sich innerlich damit abfindet, daß ihn seine Frau betrügt..
Oder geht es ihm besser wenn er es erfährt, wenn er ständig daran denkt, man es ihm ständig vor Augen hält?

Ich lese hier etwas von Grundversorgung...
Pah, Semmeln, Butter, Brot... ne Bude... und die Androhung von Haft, wenn man nicht arbeiten wollte..
Sorry, ich würd die garantierte Grundversorgung in der BRD allemal bevorzugen...
Hey, da sind sogar Waschmaschine, Klamotten, Möbel und n Farbfernseher drin...

Ich lese hier etwas von *Perlen aus dem Misthaufen picken*
Man sollte sich doch mal bewußt machen, daß beides ohne einander nicht existiert hätte.
Der Misthaufen ließ diese Perlen entstehen, weil sie seinen Tod verzögerten.
Die Perlen wurden mit nicht existenten Geldern geschaffen.
Die Perlen dienten ausschließlich der Versorgung und Nachwuchssicherung des Misthaufens.
Sie konnten nur im Misthaufen glänzen, nimm sie heraus und sie verlieren ihren Glanz... sie werden zu rasch platzende Seifenblasen.

Die rückständige Technologie erforderte menschliche Arbeitskraft... auch Jugendwerkhöfe dienten als Nachschub..
Minderjährige die in uranverseuchtem Dreck wühlen mußten..
Klar Kindergrippen und Kindergärten kostenlos für alle..
Frag die Mütter, ob sie lieber länger bei ihren Kindern geblieben wären..
Frag die Kinder nach emotionalen Verlusten..
Frag die Kinder, die von Anfang an funktionieren mußten, einheitlich... nach Planvorgaben, 
insofern sie all das begreifen..
Frag gewissenhaft, weshalb es diese Art Rundum-Kinderbetreuung einfach geben mußte, welchem Zweck sie diente!

Die ach so hoch gelobte Bildung..
Zum einen stand sie Tag für Tag unter der Überschrift, daß sozialistische Persönlichkeiten geformt werden sollten und der Aggressor und niedergehende Imperialismus besiegt werden mußte..
Manipulation und Militarismus... wie ein roter Faden von Kindergrippe bis zum späteren Arbeitsplatz.

Es wurde Wissen vermittelt..ja, sogar viel Wissen, breit gefächertes Wissen.. manipuliertes Wissen natürlich..
Die Ausbildung in der Schule war gut, noch besser war die Ausbildung in der Schule zur sozialistischen Persönlichkeit.
Die Ausbildung war gut, insofern man sie genießen durfte.
Doch für was war sie gut?
Mehr bzw. weiterführendes Wissen, das gab es nur für die Menschen, die der Staat sich für seine Zwecke raussuchte. Die Gesichtspunkte dürften klar sein..

Die Wahrheit ist, 80 % der Menschen hatten einen Dreck von ihrer guten Schulbildung... sie wurden zwangsweise oder durch Manipulation dorthin gedrängt, wo man sie dringend brauchte..
Auf den Bau, in die Fabriken, in den Tagebau, zum Militär..
Dort angekommen, beeilte man sich natürlich, ihnen zu vermitteln wie wichtig, ehrenhaft und anspruchsvoll ihre Tätigkeiten seien.
Was willst denn als Arzt oder Lehrer anfangen? Hier wirst Du gebraucht, hier entsteht und lebt dieser wunderbare Staat..
Überall hingen diese blöden Banner, Urkunden und Tafeln..

Natürlich haben die Menschen ihren Job gut gemacht, so lange sie die Möglichkeit dazu hatten..
Die Arbeitszeit war länger in der DDR, auf dem Bau gab es kein Schlechtwettergeld.. es wurde ganzjährig gearbeitet..
Für die Motivation sorgte der Staat.
Doch ganz ehrlich, wenn man erkannte und wahr haben wollte, wie unproduktiv die Schufterei im Gesamtbild letzlich war..oder wie die Früchte der Arbeit für ein paar Devisen an den Westen verscherbelt wurden, dann wars rum mit der Motivation.
Dann trieb einen nur noch die Angst oder der Schnaps.. oder sowas wie der Drang nach Selbsterfüllung.

Geld als Motivation gab es nicht, wie auch das Motiv *Arbeitsplatz+Lebensunterhaltssicherung*! Und vielleicht entstand daher dieses Bild des gemütlichen, etwas arbeitsscheuen DDRlers.
Denn diese Motivation, die konnten viele in so kurzer Zeit einfach nicht erlernen.

Ein wenig grob könnte man daraus konstruieren, daß diese Bildung einfach nur fürn Arsch war.
Sie diente nur dem Systemerhalt, man erlernte nur diesen..

Kann man das als gut betiteln? 
Für mich ist das mehr so n halb gelungener Versuch, einen wesentlichen menschlichen Wesenzug verkrüppeln zu wollen. Von Geburt an.


----------



## david430 (11. Juli 2009)

ich meine wenn se wolle:
kann man ja schließlich ändern ,
dann könne se wieder 18 jahre auf ein auto warten und kriegen einmal im jahr bananen und müssen cds ausm westen schmuggeln


----------



## funky (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, wenn man jahrelang eingetrichtert bekommt wie toll es ist eine super-Luxus-Neubauwohnung zu bekommen, die in Wahrheit aus minderwertigen und notdürftig verarbeiteten, teils verseuchten Materialien bestand, ..oder nach 14 Jahren endlich den Trabbi...dann glaubt man irgendwann, daß einem die absolute Ehre, das unvorstellbare und verdiente Glück zuteil wurde.
Und vor lauter Glück übersieht oder vergißt man dann, daß die Herren Stasi und SED-Bonzen in schicken Einfamilienhäuschen wohnen mit nem Lada oder nem Wartburg vor der Tür.

Was für ein Glücksgefühl, wenn es die ganze Familie geschafft hat, sich einzeln am Obststand anzustellen und je ein Körbchen halbvergammelter Kirschen zu ergattern..
dann vergißt man, daß hinterm Neubaugebiet ne riesen Kirschplantage für den West- und Rußlandexport betrieben wird.
Was für ein Glück, Ostern ne Packung weißer Eier zu erwischen..
oder 2 Flaschen wässrigen Ketchup alle 3 Monate..

Das Leben in der DDR bestand aus lauter Glücksmomenten..

Und die ewig Gestrigen vermissen einfach nur diese Glücksmomente.
Sie fingen an zu Vermissen, als sie erkannten, daß sich so n BMW doch ganz schick vor dem Eigenheim macht.. ihnen aber viele Arbeitsjahre verloren gegangen sind, um das zu erlangen.

Mit all den Glücksmomenten waren wir doch sowas von zufrieden..
So zufrieden, daß es uns gar nicht auffiel, daß der Nachbar seit nem halben Jahr in den Stasi-gefängnissen verschwunden war

Fällt mir so nebenbei ein..
wie jedesmal die Frau R. ausm Erdgeschoß bei uns klingelte und nach Zucker fragte, wenn wir n Westpaket erhielten..
Oder wie der Kollege vom Vater unter dem Vorwand in Ruhe zu telefonieren (ja, wir hatten das Glück eines Telefons, weil meine Mutter mit ihren 3 Schichten und 3 Söhnen lang und laut genug Terz machte) sich in das Zimmer meines damals 8 jährigen Bruders verdrückte und dort von meiner Mutter beim Durchsuchen des Zimmers erwischt wurde..
Ach was für süße kleine ostalgische lustige Geschichten..
Die ganz nebenbei dafür hätten sorgen können, daß 2 Erwachsene im Knast landen und 3 Kinder getrennt voneinander irgendwo in Heimen..


----------



## micha2 (12. Juli 2009)

funky schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man jahrelang eingetrichtert bekommt wie toll es ist eine super-Luxus-Neubauwohnung zu bekommen, die in Wahrheit aus minderwertigen und notdürftig verarbeiteten, teils verseuchten Materialien bestand,


das ist jetzt quatsch, was du hier erzählst. 
auch wenn ich voll gegen das system war, solltest du dich dringent informieren wie es wirglich war. in nem plattenbau gab es keine giftigen chemikalien oder änliches.





funky schrieb:


> ..oder nach 14 Jahren endlich den Trabbi...dann glaubt man irgendwann, daß einem die absolute Ehre, das unvorstellbare und verdiente Glück zuteil wurde.
> Und vor lauter Glück übersieht oder vergißt man dann, daß die Herren Stasi und SED-Bonzen in schicken Einfamilienhäuschen wohnen mit nem Lada oder nem Wartburg vor der Tür.


du scheinst wenig ahnung von der DDR zu haben. 
man konnte sich auch für einen lada oder wartburg anmelden. die wartezeit war gleich!





funky schrieb:


> Was für ein Glücksgefühl, wenn es die ganze Familie geschafft hat, sich einzeln am Obststand anzustellen und je ein Körbchen halbvergammelter Kirschen zu ergattern..
> dann vergißt man, daß hinterm Neubaugebiet ne riesen Kirschplantage für den West- und Rußlandexport betrieben wird.
> Was für ein Glück, Ostern ne Packung weißer Eier zu erwischen..
> oder 2 Flaschen wässrigen Ketchup alle 3 Monate..


was bist den du für ein kasper. alles was du hier auflistest, waren wohl eher produkte die es problemlos gab. so ein schwachsinn.
ich war keineswegs zufrieden mit dem system. aber so ein müll, hat nichts mit der damaligen realität zu tun.





funky schrieb:


> Das Leben in der DDR bestand aus lauter Glücksmomenten..
> 
> Und die ewig Gestrigen vermissen einfach nur diese Glücksmomente.
> Sie fingen an zu Vermissen, als sie erkannten, daß sich so n BMW doch ganz schick vor dem Eigenheim macht.. ihnen aber viele Arbeitsjahre verloren gegangen sind, um das zu erlangen.
> ...


du bist doch einer der keine ahnung hat, was überhaupt in der DDR los war. 
kein zucker? wo bist du den aufgewachsen?
zuckerbuden gab es in der DDR ohne ende. genauso zucker.
das ist doch blanker schwachsinn, was du hier von dir gibst.


----------



## funky (12. Juli 2009)

Und Du hast nichts verstanden..

Im Plattenbau wurden sehr wohl verseuchte Materialien eingesetzt. Es gab unter anderem Asbest, und giftiges Dämmmaterial.
Krebserregende Inhaltsstoffe in der Dachpappe und im Kaltbitumen.
Erzähl mir nix, denn ich hab das Zeug verarbeiten müssen. Und mir nur von den Alten abgeschaut, daß man sich besser wenigstens ein Tuch vor die Nase bindet.
Zum Glück hatten wir bei uns im Betrieb keine Flex, sondern mußten die Asbestplatten mit der Kneifzange bearbeiten.
Nicht auszudenken, wie es in meiner Lunge heute aussehen würde.

Ja, man konnte sich auch für nen Lada oder Wartburg anmelden und die Wartezeit unterschied sich nur 2-4 Jahre. Und Preis war unverschämt hoch.
Deswegen hatten die meisten Bürger so ein Fahrzeug eben nicht vor dem Häuschen stehen. Sie hatten nicht mal das Häuschen.

Nur kam es einen eben nicht so schlimm vor.. Man war ja schon so glücklich, nur noch 8 Jahre Restwartezeit auf nen Trabbi zu haben, der dann unten vor dem Plattenbau stehen würde..

Du willst mir aber weismachen, daß es ganzjährig oder wenigstens in der Saison Kirschen gab?
Dann muß ich geträumt haben, daß wir als Kinder freiwillig für ein paar Pfennig auf den Plantagen pflückten, um dann dort einen Eimer voll für die Familie zu erwerben.
Du willst mir erzählen, daß ich lüge, wenn ich hier schreibe, daß es Ostern oft genug Engpässe in der Eierversorgung gab? Daß wir 3 Kinder um die Zeit jeden Tag in die Kaufhalle rennen mußten um ja welche zu erwischen?
Wieviel Zeugen würden Dir reichen?
Ganzjährig Ketchup? Wo hast Du denn gelebt?
Da lief es ebenso mit Familieneinkauf. Die kleinen Fläschlein gab es alle paar Wochen mal. man sah das an länger werdenden Kassenschlangen und nen Wagen voller Flaschen an der Kasse, die man den Hamsterkäufern abgeknöpft hatte. Der Kauf war schließlich auf 2 Flaschen beschränkt.
So erwischten wir mit Glück 8-10 Flaschen.
Gewußt, daß das Kaufhallenpersonal sich das Zeug reservierte und neben der Verwandtenversorgung damit Tauschhandel betrieb?

Im Übrigen waren das ein paar schnell herbeigezogene Beispiele. Man hätte auch Erdbeeren nehmen können, oder manchmal im Hochsommer alkoholfreie Getränke (hab mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie sich die Leute darum schlugen). 
Oder um die berühmte Beutelmilch..
Es gab Zeiten, da mußte meine Mutter am Fleischerstand den Ausweis vorzeigen und so ihre 3 Kinder bestätigen, um Fleisch zu bekommen.

In meiner Erinnerung gibt es volle Obstregale mit dem Megaangebot an Äpfeln und Kuba-Orangen.
Ab und an Birnen.. das wars dann schon.
Die restlichen Produkte oder gar Südfrüchte, die wurden an ner gesonderten Bude vor der Kaufhalle verkauft.. wenn sie mal verkauft wurden.
Aber sowas kriegte man schnell mit.

Wenn Dir all das nicht bekannt ist, dann gibt es nur wenige Möglichkeiten.
Entweder Du kommst aus Berlin oder Du warst einfach zu jung.
Ne dritte Möglichkeit möchte ich jetzt nicht einfach auf Dich anwenden. 
Hey, ich war mal als Geburtstagsgast beim Sohn des Schiedsrichters Stumpf, einen der bekannten BFC Freunde..
In deren wunderschönen Haus.
Ja, und für diese Familie gab es auch all das Zeug ganzjährig..

Warst Du jemals in der OGS?
Ich war mehrfach dort... Dir wären die Augen rausgefallen..
Nur sah man davon nix in den Kaufhallen.

Aber für ein paar Dachlatten ging was.

So, und im letzten Abschnitt hast Du mich völlig mißverstanden. Du hast einfach den Bezug nicht erkannt.
Mal als Tip..
Klingel bei deinem Nachbarn und frag ihn nach ein wenig Salz.
Nach Deinem Verständnis wird er Dich anblaffen und Dir um die Ohren hauen, daß es Salz überall zu kaufen gibt.
Dann klingel mal bei mir.. und ich würd davon ausgehen, daß Du es einfach vergessen hast zu kaufen, daß Du grad kochst und Dir das Salz ausgegangen ist...

Tut mir echt leid, daß ich nicht ausreichend genug betont habe, daß der Zucker nicht im Westpaket lag, sondern es um ganz normalen DDR-Zucker in unserem Küchenschrank ging..
Und, daß die liebe gute Frau R. seltsamerweise immer wußte, wann wir ein Paket erhielten und es auspackten (genau da brauchte sie nämlich Zucker).
Laß Dir von nem Kasper erklären, daß sie sich lediglich Zugang in unsere Wohnung verschaffen wollte, um ein bissel rumzugucken.

Ihr Sohn war übrigens so n pickliges Arschloch, das keiner mochte..Der als Jugendlicher kleine Kinder verkloppte.. und später dann als Volkspolizist rumstolzierte.

Und danke für den netten Umgangston!
Du kannst hier über meine Herkunft behaupten was Du willst.
Es kostet mich ein Lächeln, Dir entsprechende Dokumente einzuscannen und zukommen zu lassen.
Schon ne Stasi-Akte gesehen, nen Entlassungsschein, strafrechtliche Rehabilitierung, Opferrentenbescheid?


----------



## micha2 (12. Juli 2009)

funky schrieb:


> Und Du hast nichts verstanden..


eins vorne weg. ich habe deinen letzten abschnitt wirklich in den falschen hals bekommen. sorry!


funky schrieb:


> Im Plattenbau wurden sehr wohl verseuchte Materialien eingesetzt. Es gab unter anderem Asbest, und giftiges Dämmmaterial.
> Krebserregende Inhaltsstoffe in der Dachpappe und im Kaltbitumen.
> Erzähl mir nix, denn ich hab das Zeug verarbeiten müssen. Und mir nur von den Alten abgeschaut, daß man sich besser wenigstens ein Tuch vor die Nase bindet.
> Zum Glück hatten wir bei uns im Betrieb keine Flex, sondern mußten die Asbestplatten mit der Kneifzange bearbeiten.
> Nicht auszudenken, wie es in meiner Lunge heute aussehen würde.


in den plattenbauten wurden immerhin soviel wärmedämmung verbaut, das sie sozusagen null dämmung hatten. schau dir mal nen bild eines plattenbaus von ner wärmebildkamera an. da wurde nichts gedämmt. maximal die heizungsrohre bei fernwärmeheizung.
übrigens arbeite ich im asphaltbau. und seit 1987 wurde auch in der DDR kein Teer mehr zum strassenbau genutzt. 
auch im westen kam es zum abriss asbestversäuchter bauten oder zumindest zu einer sanierung. warum wohl? genau, weil im westen genau wie im osten asbest verbaut wurde.
allerdings hast du in dahinein recht, das zum ende der DDR hin, der arbeitsschutz/gesundheitsschutz immer weniger beachtet wurde. siehe bunawerke/leunawerke oder bitterfeld. man konnte seine wäsche nicht draußen aufhängen. 


funky schrieb:


> Ja, man konnte sich auch für nen Lada oder Wartburg anmelden und die Wartezeit unterschied sich nur 2-4 Jahre. Und Preis war unverschämt hoch.
> Deswegen hatten die meisten Bürger so ein Fahrzeug eben nicht vor dem Häuschen stehen. Sie hatten nicht mal das Häuschen.


das häuschen hatten die meisten aber nur aus faulheit/bequemlichkeit nicht. das bauen an sich, wurde den leuten sehr einfach gemacht.
meine eltern haben zu DDR-zeiten ein haus gebaut. 1984 sind wir eingezogen. 120000 ostmark hats gekostet. 100 mark haben sie monatlich rückgezahlt. fast komplett zur tilgung. zinsen wurden nur ganz geringe gezahlt. also kaum mehr geld als eine plattenbauwohnung kostete.
meine eltern bekamen 1982 ihren trabbi deluxe und tauschten ihn ein jahr später gegen einen 9 jahre alten 1500er moskvitsch. war für den bau besser geeignet. geldnöte gab es damals übrigens kaum. geld war immer genug da. die sachen des täglichen bedarfs waren nunmal saubillig und die luxusartikel nicht zu bekommen.

übrigens meine eltern feiern sich noch heute, das sie damals nicht in den beliebten plattenbau gezogen sind. 
sie haben 200qm wohnfläche für 120000 ostmark gebaut. der rest des kredites wurde 1990 halbiert.
mein häuschen hat nur 120qm und kostete 140000€. da zahl ich noch 15 jahre fleißig ab. 

du darfst nicht vergessen, das geld nach 15 jahren wartezeit kein problem war. viele kauften sich sogar weit überteuerte gebrauchte autos auf den wenigen automärkten.
selbst der letzte wartburg 1.3 ging noch wie warme semmeln weg. warum wohl. eben weil die leute geld genug dafür hatten.
und dazu musste man kein privilegierter sein.





funky schrieb:


> Du willst mir aber weismachen, daß es ganzjährig oder wenigstens in der Saison Kirschen gab?
> Dann muß ich geträumt haben, daß wir als Kinder freiwillig für ein paar Pfennig auf den Plantagen pflückten, um dann dort einen Eimer voll für die Familie zu erwerben.


naja, ich bin auf dem land aufgewachsen. kirschen/erdbeeren/plflaumen/pfirsiche/aprikosen habe ich ohne ende essen können. allerdings immer in jeweils deren saison. nem stadtmenschen ging es vielleicht nicht so gut.
ihm war allerdings auch seine plattenbaubute wichtiger. er hat eben die prioritäten falsch gesteckt.
äpfelpflügen bin ich auch gegangen. aber nicht um nen apfel zu bekommen, sondern um mir nebenbei etwas taschengeld zu verdienen.





funky schrieb:


> Du willst mir erzählen, daß ich lüge, wenn ich hier schreibe, daß es Ostern oft genug Engpässe in der Eierversorgung gab? Daß wir 3 Kinder um die Zeit jeden Tag in die Kaufhalle rennen mußten um ja welche zu erwischen?
> Wieviel Zeugen würden Dir reichen?


ich kenne es aus der region halle/leipzig überhaubt nicht. ich weis nicht wo du gelebt hast. bei uns gab es immer genug eier. 
wieviel zeugen brauchst du?





funky schrieb:


> Ganzjährig Ketchup? Wo hast Du denn gelebt?


ketchup gab es eben nicht ganzjährig. wie eben die tomaten auch. sie wachsen halt nur zu bestimmten zeiten. und in der DDR war es noch gang und gäbe, das es obst und gemüse saisonbegrenzt gab.





funky schrieb:


> Da lief es ebenso mit Familieneinkauf. Die kleinen Fläschlein gab es alle paar Wochen mal. man sah das an länger werdenden Kassenschlangen und nen Wagen voller Flaschen an der Kasse, die man den Hamsterkäufern abgeknöpft hatte. Der Kauf war schließlich auf 2 Flaschen beschränkt.
> So erwischten wir mit Glück 8-10 Flaschen.


 
ja, war so. wir auf dem lande hatten damit wohl das kleinste problem. wir hatten ja unsere gärten/hühner/enten/teils schweine. 
es gab eben bückware, aber du willst jetzt hier nicht allen ernstes erzählen, das deine familie verhungert wäre, wenn sie keinen ketchup bekommen hätte. ein bisschen differenzieren sollte man da schon.





funky schrieb:


> Gewußt, daß das Kaufhallenpersonal sich das Zeug reservierte und neben der Verwandtenversorgung damit Tauschhandel betrieb?


wie halt überall. ohne beziehungen oder bestechung ging recht wenig in der DDR. 



funky schrieb:


> Im Übrigen waren das ein paar schnell herbeigezogene Beispiele. Man hätte auch Erdbeeren nehmen können, oder manchmal im Hochsommer alkoholfreie Getränke (hab mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie sich die Leute darum schlugen).
> Oder um die berühmte Beutelmilch..
> Es gab Zeiten, da mußte meine Mutter am Fleischerstand den Ausweis vorzeigen und so ihre 3 Kinder bestätigen, um Fleisch zu bekommen.


wann war das ? 1946? fleisch mangelware?
das war vielleicht mal ein jahr als die schweinepest mal zugeschlagen hatte. aber fleisch gab es immer. genau wie die üblichen wurstsorten. gut schinken gab es nicht jeden tag beim fleischer. das lag aber einfach daran, das man mehr bratwürste/leberwürste aus nem schwein bekommt als schinken.


funky schrieb:


> In meiner Erinnerung gibt es volle Obstregale mit dem Megaangebot an Äpfeln und Kuba-Orangen.
> Ab und an Birnen.. das wars dann schon.
> Die restlichen Produkte oder gar Südfrüchte, die wurden an ner gesonderten Bude vor der Kaufhalle verkauft.. wenn sie mal verkauft wurden.
> Aber sowas kriegte man schnell mit.


richtig. im sommer gab es noch 12 melonen für 1000 dorfeinwohner.
damals war ne melone noch ne delikatesse. heute kann ich sie nicht mehr sehen. naja, das hat aber nichts mit der misswirtschaft zu tun.
ich finde es nur dümmlich, wenn man sein leben an ein paar produkten mist die im eigenen garten auch nicht wachsen würden.
das sind aus meiner sicht alles kleinigkeiten, die mein leben kaum beeinflussen. die freiheit war mir da weitaus wichtiger.


funky schrieb:


> Wenn Dir all das nicht bekannt ist, dann gibt es nur wenige Möglichkeiten.
> Entweder Du kommst aus Berlin oder Du warst einfach zu jung.
> Ne dritte Möglichkeit möchte ich jetzt nicht einfach auf Dich anwenden.
> Hey, ich war mal als Geburtstagsgast beim Sohn des Schiedsrichters Stumpf, einen der bekannten BFC Freunde..
> ...


also ich bin 1972 zur welt gekommen. eine zeit in der es bananen oder ananas noch nicht so das problem waren. ich bin also in der zeit aufgewachsen in der es mit der DDR rapide bergab geht. ich habe also auch nicht die "guten" erinnerungen unserer rentner, die sich trotz heute hoher rente, an die gute alte DDR zurücksehnen, eben weil sie die 60er/anfang 70er jahre noch kennen. meiner erfahrungen beruhen also eher auf die 80er jahre. und eigentlich nur auf den endzeitraum dieser.
ich habe also fast nur noch die nachteile bzw. folgen der mißwirtschaft kennen gelernt.





funky schrieb:


> Warst Du jemals in der OGS?
> Ich war mehrfach dort... Dir wären die Augen rausgefallen..
> Nur sah man davon nix in den Kaufhallen.


ja! war ich. habe wie gesagt, auch äpfel in den ferien gepflügt.
mir sind die augen nicht rausgefallen. ich kannte ja obst aus unseren gärten. ne kirsche war nichts besonderes. ich hing gerne im baum, wenn die zeit reif war. unser Konsum und unser HO konnte sich ebenfalls in der saison kaum vor äpfeln retten. aber wer kauft schon äpfel wenn sie doch kostenlos am eigenen baum hängen. wir haben sie sogar immer in die mosterei gebracht und uns dann ein paar kisten leckeren apfelsaft abgeholt. wenn die eigenen äpfel nicht gereicht haben, haben wir sie in der kaufhalle dazugekauft. waren ja billig wie sau.





funky schrieb:


> Aber für ein paar Dachlatten ging was.


genau. du hast sie gehortet und dann gegen sachen getausch die andere gehortet haben.
war in den 80er zum alltag geworden.


funky schrieb:


> So, und im letzten Abschnitt hast Du mich völlig mißverstanden. Du hast einfach den Bezug nicht erkannt.
> Mal als Tip..
> Klingel bei deinem Nachbarn und frag ihn nach ein wenig Salz.
> Nach Deinem Verständnis wird er Dich anblaffen und Dir um die Ohren hauen, daß es Salz überall zu kaufen gibt.
> ...


 
nochmals !*SORRY*!
das habe ich wirklich missverstanden. war halt nicht so eindeutig. habe wirklich geglaubt, das der zucker im paket war. hätte genauer lesen müssen
war meine dummheit.
deswegen auch meine aufgebrachtheit. nochmals !*SORRY*!
dein erstes post hat hier nämlich wirklich mal aufgezeigt, was einige hier nicht wahrhaben wollen.
den *UNRECHTSSTAAT DDR*!
und ne melone oder ne kirsche hat wenig mit Unrecht zu tun.
da finde ich es wichtiger, das spassige pionierlager genauer zu hinterfragen und die wahren gründe der "kinderfreundlichkeit" zu ergründen.


die dokumente(stasiakte) würden mich allerdings wirklich mal interressieren.
wenn du es ernst meinst: bensel2@aol.com

weil genau das sachen sind die ich wirklich schlecht an der DDR fand.
engpässe bei grundnahrungsmittel konnte man leicht überbrücken. 
aber das eigentliche am unrechtssystem kann man bei solch einer diskussion schnell aus den augen verlieren.
die freiheit des einzelnen. ich muss nicht unbedingt ne banane essen können.aber frei will ich unbedingt sein.
und genau das war das problem der DDR. sie hat ihre bürger eingesperrt.
und nur weil das gefängniss schön groß war, heist es nicht, das es besser war als ein gefängnis.!


----------



## JePe (12. Juli 2009)

Fuer die "Ostalgie" gibt es unterm Strich zwei einfache Gruende, die eher in der Natur des Menschen per se liegen als in der Staatsform. Das hier ist einer davon:



funky schrieb:


> Der goldene Traum vom reich mit Westprodukten gedeckten Tischleindeckdich hat sich nicht erfüllt.



Full Ack. Und weil er sich nicht erfuellt hat, wird er von ein paar Rattenfaengern weiter instrumentalisiert, die den Menschen einreden wollen, dass es dieses "Tischleindeckdich", dieses Sozialstaats-Perpetuum Mobile, irgendwo da draussen gaebe - man muesse nur die "Richtigen" waehlen.

Der zweite Grund ist, dass -anders als im Westen- im Osten Deutschlands eine ganze Generation aufgewachsen ist, die demokratische Verhaeltnisse (so unperfekt sie im Detail auch sein moegen) bis 1990 nie kennengelernt hat, weil sie von einer Diktatur in die andere marschiert sind oder in dieser geboren wurden. Diese Menschen sind nicht dazu im Stande, sich das Scheitern eines Lebensentwurfes einzugestehen; deshalb wird die Wirklichkeit verklaert, wird der Zusammenbruch der DDR als "Konterrevolution" erklaert, die von "imperialistischen Agenten" betrieben wurde, deshalb wird auch ein Vergleichen der beiden Diktaturen strikt abgelehnt - um nicht erklaeren zu muessen, wie  derselbe Mist zwei Mal hintereinander passieren konnte, und deshalb wird auf jede Kritik an der DDR mit den zwei Standardantworten reagiert: 1. "Man konnte auch in der DDR gut leben" und 2. "Im Westen ist es auch nicht besser". Da mag es ein paar regelbestaetigende Ausnahmen geben - ich erinnere mich an die "Staatsbuergerkunde"lehrerin an meiner Berufsschule: ueberzeugt bis Unterkante Oberlippe ... bis sie sich mit Teilen der Klasse eine der ersten Leipziger "Montagsdemos" angeschaut hat. Polizeieinsatz inklusive. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube sie hat geweint. Leider ist das aber, wie gesagt, die Ausnahme. Und das macht es brandgefaehrlich - weil die Mehrheit der es-nicht-wahr-haben-Woller zwar auszusterben beginnt, seine Luegen aber der naechsten Generation weitergibt, die es nicht besser weiss. Und weil kaum jemand dem entschieden genug entgegentritt (Ost-Ministerpraesidenten versteigen sich in Formulierungen a la "Die DDR war kein Unrechtsstaat, sie war nur kein Rechtsstaat") und manche diese Melange aus Enttaeuschung, Neid und Unwissenheit politisch instrumentalisieren. Wer die Judenvernichtung leugnet, wird strafrechtlich belangt. Wer sagt, die DDR sei kein Unrechtsstaat gewesen, darf ein Bundesland regieren?


----------



## funky (13. Juli 2009)

micha2, ich scanne Dir diese Woche mal n paar Dokumente ein. War leider das ganze Wochenende auf Turnieren mit meiner Kleinen.

Ich möchte noch betonen, daß es mir ja auch nicht um so ein paar Produkte ging.
Das mit dem Fleisch war übrigens Anfang der 80er.
Und ich lebte in Jena und erlebte das tatsächlich.
Daß es Kredite gab, ist mir völlig neu.

Ok, um das blöde Kirschenthema einfach mal zu beenden.. Niemand wird sich wegen solcher Dinge mit dem Staat angelegt haben.. Und ich hab mich ja auch nicht wegen solch Nebeneffekten Richtung Grenze gewagt..
Keiner wurde Bürgerrechtler, weil es Lebensmittelengpässe gab, oder Wartezeiten bei Autos.

Maximal machten diese Engpässe die DDR in den Augen derer schlecht, die heute plötzlich wieder alles gut heißen.

Ich nahm meinerseits nur ein paar überspitzte und austauschbare Beispiele her, um dieses Anpassen und Abfinden mit dem Unrechtsstaat zu erklären.
Das hatte ja alles Methode.. Man könnte genauso Orden und Kollektivauszeichnungen nehmen.
Es wurde den Menschen etwas vorgemacht, um sie an dieses tolle Land glauben zu lassen..



JePe, wir hatten in nem Forum Betroffener eine monatelange Diskussion zum Thema DDR Symbolik. 
Das Zurschaustellen von Symbolen eines Unrechtsstaates. Wieso tut man sich so schwer damit, diese zu verbieten?
Da wird argumentiert, daß es für die Träger ein Ausdruck von Herkunftsbezeugung ist (14 jähriger Kids?) oder der Stolz auf das eigene Stück Geschichte..
Man identifiziert sich 20 Jahre später mit der DDR, mit Hammer-Zirkel und Ährenkranz? Oder nennt es gar Geschichtsbewältigung...

Eine vom Leiter der Gedenkstätte Jugendwerkhof Torgau ins Leben gerufene Petition zum Thema sorgte da für einige hitzige Diskussionen und wurde letztlich einfach abgefertigt.


----------



## micha2 (13. Juli 2009)

funky schrieb:


> micha2, ich scanne Dir diese Woche mal n paar Dokumente ein. War leider das ganze Wochenende auf Turnieren mit meiner Kleinen.


familie geht immer vor 
danke schon im vorraus. ein bruder meines vaters war 3 jahre in bautzen eingesperrt. er spricht bis heute kein wort darüber.





funky schrieb:


> Ich möchte noch betonen, daß es mir ja auch nicht um so ein paar Produkte ging.
> Das mit dem Fleisch war übrigens Anfang der 80er.
> Und ich lebte in Jena und erlebte das tatsächlich.
> Daß es Kredite gab, ist mir völlig neu.


gab es von der Staatsbank und/oder der Bauernbank/Landwirtschaftsbank.
dort wurden sogar schon die löhne für die wochenendbrigaden bestimmt.
5 mark/h wurden für den mauerer veranschlagt. tatsächlich nahm eine mauerer aber 10 mark. also wurden doppelt soviele stunden bezahlt. natürlich reichte das kontingent für arbeiter dann nicht mehr aus und man musste auf das eigene ersparte zurückgreifen.
der rest des geldes wurde für material veranschlagt. davon blieb bei den meisten häuslebauern ne menge übrig. das wurde am ende sogar zurückgerechnet.  man konnte aber kein geld aus dem kontingent für baumaterial für die bezahlung von arbeitern benutzen. war strickt geregelt.
das mit dem fleisch weis ich schon. das war aber nur ein punktuelles/zeitlich befristetes problem. ich erinner mich immer wieder gern als ich nach der wende, in niedersachsen meine zweite lehre begonnen hatte. dort arbeitete under anderen auch ein ehemaliger republikflüchtling. die westdeutscher arbeitskollege fragte mich ob es stimmte, das man in der DDR nicht mal ne teewurst bekam. von unserem republikflüchtling wurden regelrecht schauermärchen über die nahrungsmittelversorgung in der DDR erzählt.
eben um das mitleid der wessis auszunutzen. das hat bei dem fall auch geklappt. bis ich ihnen was ganz anderes erzählte. seit diesem tag sahen einige wessis diesen wossi mit etwas anderen augen.





funky schrieb:


> Ok, um das blöde Kirschenthema einfach mal zu beenden.. Niemand wird sich wegen solcher Dinge mit dem Staat angelegt haben.. Und ich hab mich ja auch nicht wegen solch Nebeneffekten Richtung Grenze gewagt..
> Keiner wurde Bürgerrechtler, weil es Lebensmittelengpässe gab, oder Wartezeiten bei Autos.
> 
> Maximal machten diese Engpässe die DDR in den Augen derer schlecht, die heute plötzlich wieder alles gut heißen.
> ...


 
richtig. ganz unrecht hast du ja damit nicht. eigentlich hast du damit sogar recht. schließlich beruhten ja auch einige engpässe auf die vorangige beschaffung von devisen.
allerdings muss das nicht unbedingt ein zeichen für einen unrechtsstaat sein. 

danke nochmal, das du mir den "kasper" verziehen hast. das habe ich sowas von in den falschen hals bekommen.


----------



## Bucklew (18. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein interessanter Artikel:

Wir haben die Geschichte gefälscht! - einestages


----------

